# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Neues aus DNA, Genom und Forschungspools beim Prostatakarzinom

## Hans-J.

Hallo,

ich weiß, dass hier nicht jeder begeistert sein wird. 

Trotzdem müssen wir Schwerbetroffene zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass sich die Therapien - in naher Zukunft - grundlegend verändern werden. Auch wenn wir jetzt noch mit den bekannten schulmedizinischen Mitteln uns bedienen müssen, sind auch die zunehmenden Rufe nach anderen, besseren Ansätzen unüberhörbar.


Damit meine ich nicht die so viel geschmähten Komplementären Ansätze alleine, sondern auch die Blickwinkelschärfung zu den Forschungsansätzen in Richtung DNA und NATÜRLICHER=programmiertem Zelltod = Apoptose.

SequenzierungMutationDifferenzierungDeletationu.a.

Der Einsatz komplementärer Mittel - mit klarem wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund werde ich ebenfalls aufzeigen - wie auch die Herleitung der k. Ansätze aus der Alternativen.
Da die komplentäre sich auf Basis der alternativen Heilberufe nachweislich entwickelte, kann es doch nicht der Aufreger sein, diese Tatsachen in Frage zu stellen.

Wichtig ist, das es zu verwertbaren Ansätzen kommt, die uns Schwerbetroffene einen Benefit bringt.
Schulmedizin *+* Komplementätmedizin sollten zusammengeführt werden zum Wohle der Betroffenen.

So findet Forschung/Wissenschaft außerhalb pharmagesponserten Studien statt. Lest selber und ich verspreche es wird noch interessant bis hin zu verwertbaren Ergebnissen. Wer mag liest weiter.......


*Die Genome von früh entstehenden Prostatatumoren*

Das Projektist Teil eines Forschungsverbundes zu Prostatatumoren, mit dem sich Deutschlandam International Cancer Genome Consortium (ICGC) beteiligt. Das ICGC ist einweltweites biomedizinisches Großforschungsprojekt und das umfangreichsteinternationale Krebsforschungsprojekt mit Bezug zur Humangenomforschung. Zieldes Forschungsverbundes ist die Identifizierung und Charakterisierung vonGenom-Veränderungen, die bei früh an Prostatakrebs erkrankten Männern (unter 50Jahren) im Tumorgewebe auftreten. Diese Erkenntnisse sollen helfen, dieEntstehung von Prostatakrebs besser zu verstehen und hieraus Ansatzpunkte fürbessere Diagnostik und Therapien abzuleiten. 

*Arbeitspaket1, 5, 6, 7 und 8*

Deutsches  Krebsforschungszentrum (DKFZ)
  Abt. Molekulare Genetik
  Im Neuenheimer Feld 280
  69120 Heidelberg
Leiter:
  Tel.:
  FKZ:
  Betrag:
  Laufzeit:
PD Dr.  Holger Sültmann
  06221 565-934
  01KU1001A
  6.027.689 EUR
  01.11.2010 - 31.10.2015



Am DKFZwerden mehrere Arbeitspakete bearbeitet: Ein Arbeitspaket soll Unterschiede inden regulatorischen Elementen von Genen zwischen Tumoren und Normalgewebeidentifizieren. Ein weiteres Arbeitspaket soll das Transkriptom (mRNA undmiRNA) hinsichtlich Expression, Allel-Spezifität und alternativerSplice-Varianten untersuchen. Die Daten aus dem gesamten Projekt werden inweiteren Arbeitspaketen zusammengefasst und statistisch ausgewertet. Bei derAuswertung werden Algorithmen für die umfassende Analyse und Anwendung derHochdurchsatzdaten entwickelt. Die Koordination des Verbund-Projektes, dasgemeinsam mit dem Universitätsklinikum Hamburg-Eppendorf, demMax-Planck-Institut für Molekulare Genetik (Berlin) und dem European MolecularBiology Laboratory (EMBL; Heidelberg) bearbeitet wird, erfolgt am DKFZ.

*Arbeitspaket2*

Universitätsklinikum  Hamburg-Eppendorf
  Martinistr. 52
  20251 Hamburg
Leiter:
  Tel.:
  FKZ:
  Betrag:
  Laufzeit:
Prof. Dr. Guido Sauter
  040-7410-53004
  01KU1001B
  809.922 EUR
  01.11.2010 - 31.10.2015



DieMartiniklinik des Universitätsklinikums Hamburg-Eppendorf (UKE) wird innerhalbdes Antragszeitraumes 250 Prostatakarzinome von Patienten mit einem Alter unter50 Jahren operieren sowie Blutproben der Patienten als Kontrollgewebe sammeln.Weiterhin findet hier in Zusammenarbeit mit der Universität Basel diehisto-pathologische Begutachtung der Tumorgewebe statt. Die Gewebe werdenaufgearbeitet und das Ergebnis, hochreine DNA und RNA, werden denProjektpartnern für Transkriptom-, Methylom- und Genomsequenzierungenbereitgestellt.

*Arbeitspaket3*

Max-Planck-Institut  für molekulare Genetik
  Ihnestr. 63-73
  14195 Berlin
Leiterin:
  Tel.:
  FKZ:
  Betrag:
  Laufzeit:
Dr. Marie-Laure Yaspo
  030 8413-1356
  01KU1001C
  510.474 EUR
  01.11.2010 - 31.10.2015



Mittels der"Next-Genertation-Sequencing" Technologien können viele derVeränderungen die im Genom, Transkriptom und Methylom vorkommen (z.B.Punktmutationen, genomische Änderungen, DNS-Kopien-Anzahl Variationen,Genexpression, Allel-spezifische Transkription, alternatives Spleißen etc.)durch die Anwendung einer einzigen Plattform erfasst werden. In diesemArbeitspaket wird sich das MPI für Molekulare Genetik (Berlin) auf die tiefeGenomsequenzierung von Tumoren und passenden Kontrollproben konzentrieren, dieaus 125 Patienten mit Prostatakrebs (250 Proben) gewonnen wurden. Mittels derSOLiD- Plattform wird eine 30-fache Abdeckung des Genoms jeder einzelner Probeerzielt. Auch die Qualitätssicherung einschließlich der Bewertung derProben-Qualität bis hin zum Transfer der Sequenzdaten an die zentraleSpeicherungseinheit obliegt dem MPI; dies beinhaltet u. a. auch die Erstellungvon DNS-Bibliotheken, Emulsions-PCR, Flowcell-Vorbereitung, Sequenzierung derTumore und Kontrollgewebe und die Kartierung der Sequenzdaten. 

*Arbeitspaket4*

Europäisches  Laboratorium für Molekularbiologie (EMBL)
  Genome Biology Unit
  Meyerhofstr. 1
  69117 Heidelberg
Leiter:
  Tel.:
  FKZ:
  Betrag:
  Laufzeit:
Dr. Jan  Korbel
  06221 387-8822
  01KU1001D
  784.495 EUR
  01.01.2011 - 31.12.2015



Große strukturelleRearrangierungen des Genoms (SRs), insbesondere fokale Amplifikationen,Duplikationen, Deletionen und Translokationen, sind ein Markenzeichenaggressiver Krebsformen wie Prostatakrebs. Das Arbeitspaket, das am EMBLbearbeitet wird, zielt auf die vollständige Identifizierung dieserVeränderungen hin und soll untersuchen, ob es eine Korrelation zu klinischenParametern gibt. Eine von Jan Korbel vor kurzem in den USA entwickelte Technik- die sogenannte Endpaar-Sequenzierung von DNA-Fragmenten einer Längevon fünf Kilobasen - wird eingesetzt, um SRs im Genom von Prostata-Tumorenwirksam aufzuspüren. Um eine systematische Analyse der SRs zu ermöglichen,werden zunächst fünf Kilobasen lange DNA-Fragmente erzeugt undsequenziert. Diese werden dann mit neuesten Methoden der AG Korbel - einer derweltweit führenden Gruppen im Feld der SR-Analyse - analysiert.

Stand06.06.2014

Grüsse
Hans-J.
wird fortgesetzt

----------


## Hans-J.

Hartmuth schrieb bemerkenswerte Sätze, welche ich noch nicht gewürdigt habe.
Sie zeugen davon, dass weite Teile in und um die DNA verstanden sind.




> Nun frage ich mich, ob man der Meinung ist, es gäbe hier eine derart prinzipielle Differenz zwischen einer präkanzerösen und einer kanzerösen Zelle dahingehend, dass kanzeröse Zellen generell ihre Selbstreparaturfähigkeit verlieren. Dass sie dies im unbeeinflußten Treiben tun, darüber brauchen wir uns nicht zu streiten, denn dies definiert ja u.a. Krebszellen. _Auch bin ich mit Konrad einig, dass therapeutisch erreichte Redifferenzierung, d.h. Entmalignisierung auf Gewebeebene primär durch Apoptose geschieht und auch weiter die Hauptmethode der Krebsbekämpfung sein wird, auf welchem Wege auch immer._ Redifferenzierung auf Zellebene kann doch nur heißen, dass diese ihre Fähigkeit zur Selbstkontrolle wenigstens einigermaßen wieder erlangt, wenigstens weniger schnell profiliert, am besten gar nicht, und noch besser in einen einigermaßen geregelten Zellzyklus eingehen kann mit dem Ergebnis Selbstreparatur oder Apoptose. Meinem Verständnis nach spielt auch bei den Alternativmedizinern beim möglichen Ergebnis einer Redifferenzierung die Apoptose die Hauptrolle.


Der fetter Satz ist mir nicht klar, wird aber klarer im weiteren Verlauf, spätestens wenn ein neuer, erweiterter Zellzkylus und die Differenzierungsmöglichkeiten und verfügbaren Mittel eingestellt werden.

Der unterstrichener Teil trifft den Kern exakt. Interessant wird das Zusammenspiel von Proteine und Hormone im Zellzkylus in der Modulierung, Beschleunigung und Verlangsammung, so gar bis zum Stopp des Zellzyklusses, um der Zelle Zeit für eine mögliche Reparatur zu lassen. Hier greifen auch plötzlich Friedmans Veröffentlichungen ( Übersetzungen ) der Proteine und Hormone ein.
Aber langsam, step for step. Bis hin zur langsamen Gewißheit, ob unter Einsatz von Chemotherapeutika und anderen Medikamenten überhaupt Apoptose möglich ist oder nur Nekrose. Oder eher zusätzliche Mutation mit der Folge des Arrestes in Seneszenz und G0?

Aber der Reihe nach.

http://www.simplyscience.ch/teens-li...chleichen.html
http://www.simplyscience.ch/teens-li...a-was-nun.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72oT...FFAE8A8BD9C140




> In der Krebs- bzw. Chemotherapie werden heute Substanzen eingesetzt, die bei den Krebszellen gezielt Crosslink-Schäden auslösen. Die neuen Erkenntnisse sind sowohl für das Verständnis für die Entstehung von Krebs als auch im Hinblick auf die weitere Entwicklung von verbesserten Medikamenten wichtig.


und weiter....

http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nach...er-dna-095.htm

Hoch interessant auch die neuere Publikation des Einflusses von Androgenen bei jüngeren PCa Betroffene.......




> Nachgewiesen wurde der Austausch langer DNA-Segmente zwischen verschiedenen Chromosomen, wodurch Gene, die normalerweise unabhängig voneinander sind, miteinander zu sogenannten Fusionsgenen verknüpft wurden.  Betroffen sind vor allem Gene, die durch Androgene - männliche Geschlechtshormone wie Testosteron - beeinflusst werden. Durch die Rearrangements können diese Gene mit starken Promotoren beziehungsweise Onkogenen fusioniert werden. Die zuvor inaktiven Gene können so durch androgene Hormone aktiviert werden und die Entstehung des Krebses auslösen.
> 
> Die Aktivierung durch männliche Geschlechtshormone war anscheinend auf Mutationen beschränkt, die spezifisch bei frühen Prostatakarzinomen auftraten. Bei den älteren wurde kein derartiger Einfluss durch Androgene nachgewiesen.


...... weiter hier:
Biotechnologie _ Life Sciences in Baden-WürttembergKrebsauslösende Strukturvariationen des Genoms.htm

----------


## LowRoad

Neben den *Alkylating agent*s (intrastrand/interstrand crosslink builder) gibt es noch 
*Anti-metabolites* (DNA synthesis blockers), 
*Topoisomerase inhibitors* (DNA strand breaker), 
*Cytotoxic antibiotics* (molecules insert between the two strands of DNA) und
*Anti-microtubule agents* (Tubulin modulators) wie z.B. Vinca-Alkaloids oder Taxane.

Bei Prostatakrebs wird praktisch ausschliesslich *Docetaxel*, ein Taxanderivat, eingesetzt, welches keine Wirkung direkt auf den DNA Strang bsitzt. Der Charme von Docetaxel/Cabazitaxel besteht eben darin, dass es selbst bei gestörten DNA Reparaturmechanismen wirksam bleibt.

----------


## Hans-J.

Andi schrieb:




> Bei Prostatakrebs wird praktisch ausschliesslich *Docetaxel*, ein Taxanderivat, eingesetzt, welches keine Wirkung direkt auf den DNA Strang besitzt.


Kann ich das so verstehen, dass es als ein direktes Zellgift an TZ und gesundem Gewebe wirkt?




> Der Charme von Docetaxel/Cabazitaxel besteht eben darin, dass es selbst bei gestörten DNA Reparaturmechanismen wirksam bleibt.


Das habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden.

Wenn es keine direkte Wirkung über den DNA Strang hat, wie wirkt es dann? Wie kommt es zur Apoptose? Und welcher Art der Apoptose? Oder kommt es nicht zur Apoptose?

Hast du da irgendwo belastbare Daten?

Um meine Fragen etwas zu entschärfen, hier ein Brückenschlag:
auszugsweise:



> Tumorzellen finden verschiedene Wege, um die Aktivität von p53 zu umgehen. Viele Tumoren zeigen Mutationen im p53 Gen, welche die Funktion von p53 ausschalten, so dass diese Tumorzellen sich ungehindert teilen können, _obwohl ihre DNA durch Chemotherapie geschädigt wurde  ein Chemotherapie-resistenter Tumor entsteht._  Es gibt aber auch Tumoren, die einen Teil der p53 Funktion nutzen, um Chemotherapie-Resistenz zu entwickeln. Diese Tumorzellen nutzen die Fähigkeit von p53 die Zellteilung zu unterbinden und so Zeit für die Reparatur geschädigter DNA zu gewinnen, während sie die Fähigkeit von p53 den Zelltod auszulösen beschneiden. _Nutzen Tumorzellen die Funktion von p53 für sich, um eine bessere DNA-Reparatur zu gewährleisten, so werden Chemotherapien wirkungsschwach._


_  weiter......

_http://www.cio-koeln-bonn.de/medizin...ash=0d8a994878

----------


## LowRoad

> Kann ich das so verstehen, dass es als ein direktes Zellgift an TZ und gesundem Gewebe wirkt?


Ja, aber nur an sich teilenden Zellen, leider!




> Wenn es keine direkte Wirkung über den DNA Strang hat, wie wirkt es dann? Wie kommt es zur Apoptose? Und welcher Art der Apoptose? Oder kommt es nicht zur Apoptose?


Die Wirkung von Docetaxel bei Prostatakrebs ist höher, wenn P53 und seine Hilfstruppen voll aktiv sind[1]. Die Blockierung des Spindelapparates führt aber unabhängig davon zum Untergang der Zellen in Teilung, die in[2] als _"mitotic catastrophe"_ mit anschliessend gemischter Apoptose sowie _"lytic necrosis"_ beschrieben wird.




> Despite the clear connection to mitotic mechanism, apoptosis has generally been accepted to be the predominant mechanism of cell death in response to taxane chemotherapy. However, recent work has indicated that other modes of cell death may also contribute significantly to the overall therapeutic response. This is supported by the observation that the degree of therapeutic response does not correlate with apoptosis and that antiapoptotic mutations or altered expression of genes, such as bcl-2, p21, and p53, are not negative predictors of therapeutic efficacy. Other forms of death include mitotic catastrophe, treatmentinduced senescence, and lytic necrosis. There is considerable merit in designing therapies to induce these alternate modes of cell death, especially in cells that may be apoptosis deficient.


---------------------------------------------------------
[1]: Chengfei Liu - Functional p53 Determines Docetaxel Sensitivity in Prostate Cancer Cells, Prostate. 2013 March; 418427
[2]: David L. Morse, Docetaxel induces cell death through mitotic catastrophe in human breast cancer cells, Mol Cancer Ther 2005; 1495-1504

----------


## Hans-J.

> Die Wirkung von Docetaxel bei Prostatakrebs ist höher, wenn P53 und seine Hilfstruppen voll aktiv sind[1]. Die Blockierung des Spindelapparates führt aber unabhängig davon zum Untergang der Zellen in Teilung, die in[2] als _"mitotic catastrophe" mit anschliessend gemischter Apoptose sowie "lytic necrosis" beschrieben wird._


Warum nicht gleich so.
Festzuhalten ist eine Schädigung von gesunden Zellen und ein nicht unerhebliches NW Profil.

Auch nachfolgendes muß berücksichtigt werden bei dem Einsatz von Zytostatika:



> Chemotherapien bestehen meist aus DNA-schädigenden Medikamenten. Je mehr die Tumorzellen nach Chemotherapie ihre DNA reparieren können, desto schlechter ist der Therapieerfolg, _je mehr sie mit programmiertem Zelltod reagieren, desto besser das Ansprechen und desto besser das Überleben der Patienten._


Da der programmierte Zelltod NICHT eintritt sondern nur der nekrotische Zelltod, besteht die Gefahr der Mutation aufgrund nicht oder fehlerhafter DNA Reparatur, Senesenz und G0 Setzung.
Crosslinks können zur Aneuploidie führen. Die entsprechenden Quellen, Links waren oben und im Querthread ausgeführt.

Beim Marker BCL 2 ist dem Quellverfasser ein Fehler unterlaufen. Hier muß der Marker negativ bleiben und auf keinem Fall positiv. Sonst würde die mitochondriale DNA irreparabel geschädigt. Diese wird im Gegensatz zur DNA nicht reparariert, sondern liegt in Kopien vor, die nicht endlos vorhanden sind. Ist der Vorat an Kopien erschöpft, können die Mitochondrien nicht mehr arbeiten.

Das Paradoxe, gerade die Chemotherapeutika sind es, welche den BCL 2 nach positiv mutieren lassen.

Hier noch etwas zu der Wirkungsweise auf die DNA und den NW bei Zytostatika.
http://anaemie.eu/arzt/grundlagen/km...aden_chemo.htm

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich weiß, dass hier nicht jeder begeistert sein wird. 
> 
> Trotzdem müssen wir Schwerbetroffene zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass sich die Therapien - in naher Zukunft - grundlegend verändern werden. Auch wenn wir jetzt noch mit den bekannten schulmedizinischen Mitteln uns bedienen müssen, sind auch die zunehmenden Rufe nach anderen, besseren Ansätzen unüberhörbar.
> 
> Der Einsatz komplementärer Mittel - mit klarem wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund werde ich ebenfalls aufzeigen - wie auch die Herleitung der k. Ansätze aus der Alternativen.
> 
> So findet Forschung/Wissenschaft außerhalb pharmagesponserten Studien statt. Lest selber und ich verspreche es wird noch interessant bis hin zu verwertbaren Ergebnissen.


Lieber Hans

 wieso bitte sollte man nicht begeistert sein wollen, wenn die Schule mit geballten Kräften auf die DNA losgeht?

DKFZ, UKE, EMBL etc. stehen ja nicht gerade im Ruf, Hort der "Alternativ"-Medizin zu sein, sondern sind die "Schule" schlechthin. Wenn dann aus dieser Grundlagenforschung verwertbare Ergebnisse entstehen, werden, wie üblich, Spin-off-Unternehmen gegründet und vom Markt mit Kapital ausgestattet werden. Scheitert so ein Unternehmen, weil sich der Ansatz als nicht praktikabel erweist, hat der Risikokapitalgeber einen Nuller geschossen. Erweist sich der Ansatz aber als hoffnungsvoll, wird sich "Big-Pharma" mit Milliardenbeträgen darum reissen, die erforderlichen Studien und Entwicklungsarbeiten weiterzuführen.

Was Du uns ankündigst ist der klassische Weg, wie "Schulmedizin" funktioniert, manchmal gar erfolgreich funktioniert.
So haben wir neulich Alpharadin und Enzalutamid bekommen und so werden unsere Nachbetroffenen neue Ansätze bekommen, die auf besserem Verständnis der DNA basieren.

"Alternativ"-Ansätze werden weiterhin nicht aus der Schule kommen, sonst wären sie ja nicht "alternativ", und weiterhin mehr auf Glauben als auf Wissen basieren.

ich freue mich, dass mit der DNA ein ganz neues Kapitel in der Krebsmedizin aufgeschlagen wird, und ich freue mich, dass dies an potenten Schulinstitutionen geschieht, denen die neueste Technologie zur Verfügung steht. Schon in 20 Jahren werden hoffentlich neue, bessere, nebenwirkungsärmere und zielgerichtete DNA-basierte Therapien am Markt zur Verfügung stehen. 

 Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Hvielemi,




> ich freue mich, dass mit der DNA ein ganz neues Kapitel in der  Krebsmedizin aufgeschlagen wird, und ich freue mich, dass dies an  potenten Schulinstitutionen geschieht, denen die neueste Technologie zur  Verfügung steht. Schon in 20 Jahren werden hoffentlich neue, bessere,  nebenwirkungsärmere und zielgerichtete DNA-basierte Therapien am Markt  zur Verfügung stehen.


Wenn es mir nun noch gelänge, Deine Widerstände in punkto komplementäre Ansätze zu wecken, da die Zeitspanne zwischen verwertbaren Ergebnisse aus der DNA Forschung und Schulmedizin bis zur Markteinführung Zeit beansprucht. Wenn ich auch ganz sicher bin, dass es keine 20 Jahre dauert.
Denn auch in Köln laufen schon an einigen Tumorentitäten DNA Sequenzierungen und passgenaue Therapieansätze in Phase II/III Studien.
Meine Bemühungen sind doch ausschließlich der Zeitphase bis zur Markteinführung geeigneter Medi's geschuldet. Hier kann die kompl. M. einige ganz wichtige Hilfen geben, im Differenzierungsprozeß den Zellzkyklus so zu triggern, dass Differenzierung stattfindet.

Ich kann aber auch - bei aller Nachsicht und Bemühen für die DNA Ansätze zu werben - nicht immer mit derartigen Reibungsverlusten ankämpfen, wie im Paralellthread  geschehen, dafür ist die Thematik viel zu komplex. 

Zum Thema:
Es sieht so aus, dass die Tumorstammzellen in der Seneszens/ G0 in einem sehr engen Zusammenhang mit p53 und Differenzierung stehen.
Somit ist davon auszugehen, dass auch die derzeitige Forschung als Bewegungsdaten anzusehen sind, die im Zeitablauf angepasst werden müssen.

Wer mag liest selber:



> Auch für die Differenzierung von Stammzellen spielen DNA-Modifikationen eine wichtige Rolle: Im Genom von Stammzellen wurden mehrere neue DNA-Basen gefunden, die aus chemischen Modifikationen der bekannten DNA-Bausteine hervorgehen und von denen angenommen wird, dass sie für die Entscheidung wichtig sind, in welchen Zelltyp sich die Stammzelle verwandelt, sagt Professor Thomas Carellvom Department Chemie der LMU.


und weiter:




> *Oxidation reguliert Genaktivität
> *Nun konnte Carells Gruppe in Kooperation mit LMU-Kollegen sowie Wissenschaftlern aus Berlin, Basel und Utrecht erstmals nachweisen, dass in embryonalen Stammzellen der Maus auch eine zweite DNA-Base modifiziert vorliegt  und wieder ist Tet beteiligt: Tet-Enzyme oxidieren im Rahmen der Entwicklung von Stammzellen hin zu spezialisierten Geweben


Somit tritt also auch Differenzierung in Stammzellen auf und nicht nur in Tumorstammzellen.
Da wir Betroffene uns mit letzterem primär auseinandersetzen müssen, werde ich hier weitermachen und die weitere Beforschung im Auge behalten.

komplett hier:
http://www.uni-muenchen.de/informati...arell_dna.html

ein anderer Blickwinckel:



> Die Ergebnisse dieser Arbeit weisen darauf hin, dass konventionelle Zytostatika einen weiteren Mechanismus zur Tumorbekämpfung aktivieren können: Differenzierung. Differenzierung als therapeutischer Ansatz findet bereits in der Behandlung der akuten Promyelozyten Leukämie Anwendung. Die Induktion der Differenzierung könnte vor allem für Tumor-initiierende Zellen von größtem Interesse sein. Diese Krebsstammzellen werden durch herkömmliche Chemotherapeutika oft nicht vollständig eliminiert und können somit Ursache für Rezidive sein. Die Entwicklung von Substanzen, die die Differenzierung dieser Zellen aktivieren, wäre ein wichtiger Schritt der Resistenz vieler Tumorzellen gegenüber Chemotherapeutika entgegenzuwirken.


komplett:
http://archiv.ub.uni-marburg.de/diss/z2009/0595/

@Andi hatte schon einmal Al Abadi eingestellt. In gewisser Weise hat sich danach jedoch nichts Nennenswertes mehr ergeben.
Nagel, Tribukait, Böcking, Gustavson, Dhom  u. a. scheinen ab der 90 er Jahre den wissenschaftlichen Ansätz nicht weiter verfolgt zu haben.

http://www.barmer-gek.de/barmer/web/...ta.pdf#page=98

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html

Wohl aber die kompl. Medizin. Und da möchte ich jetzt ....endlich..... ansetzen.

Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wenn es mir nun noch gelänge, Deine Widerstände in punkto komplementäre 
> Ansätze zu wecken, da die Zeitspanne zwischen verwertbaren Ergebnisse aus der
>  DNA Forschung und Schulmedizin bis zur Markteinführung Zeit beansprucht. 
> Wenn ich auch ganz sicher bin, dass es keine 20 Jahre dauert.
> 
> 
> Wohl aber die kompl. Medizin. Und da möchte ich jetzt ....endlich..... ansetzen.


Hallo Hans-J.

Meinen Widerstand gegen komplementäre Ansätze brauchst Du nicht zu wecken.
Der ist schon wach in Form einer Skepsis gegen alle Arten von simplifizierenden Ansätzen.
Aber wenn Du "jetzt ... endlich ... ansetzt", die Dinge darzulegen, die uns komplementär,
also in Ergänzung zur Schulmedizin, Linderung oder gar Heilung bringen sollen,
bin ich ganz Ohr.

Und wenn es kürzer dauern sollte als die von mir veranschlagten 20 Jahre ist das
umso besser. Wieso allerdings Leute, die sich ohne gründlich Ausbildung "Therapeuten"
 nennen, glauben, ihre komplementären "Therapien" bedürften keiner Nachweise 
durch Studien, bleibt mir wohl auf immer ein Rätsel.

Das hängt wohl immer noch mit Glauben und Wissen zusammen.
Es ist wohl besser, die Arbeit mit und Eingriffe an DNA bleiben in
akademischen Händen. Der Kern des Lebens ist kein Tummelplatz 
für Quacksalberei.

Das Gegenteil wäre zu beweisen. Mit Studien, wie denn sonst?
Und das dauert ...


Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Hans-J.

> Meinen Widerstand gegen komplementäre Ansätze brauchst Du nicht zu wecken.
>  Der ist schon wach in Form einer Skepsis gegen alle Arten von simplifizierenden Ansätzen.


Schön, dass du meinen kleinen Vopaux so mit deiner Ausführung verbindest und das humorvoll.

*Selen:*




> Selen erwies sich als hochwirksamer Zellschutz und besonders DNA-Schutz gegenüber klasssichen genotoxischen Faktoren wie Wasserstoffperoxid (H2O2) und UVA-Strahlung, nicht jedoch gegenüber UVC-Strahlung oder Methylmethansulfonat . Darüber hinaus zeigten mit Selen vorbehandelte Zellen einer verbesserte Fähigkeit und Aktivität ihre geschädigte DNA wieder zu reparieren. Letzteres ist ein bisher unbekannter Effekt, der von Selen ausgehen kann.


und weiter .......
http://www.agepal.org/index.php/forschung/128-selen-prostatakrebs-vorbeugung


*Retinsäure in der Tumortherapie*

Retinsäure (RA) ist ein Vitamin A‐Derivat und kommt in verschiedenen Isomeren vor.
In vitro‐Untersuchungen mit Retinsäure an verschiedenen Zellkulturen zeigten, dass RA=Retinsäure sowohl das Zellwachstum hemmt als auch zur Ausdifferenzierung von Zellen führt. Diese Fähigkeit, Zellen in die Differenzierung oder Apoptose zu treiben, deutet auf ein Potential in
der Tumortherapie hin. Für weitere maligne Erkrankungen laufen klinische Studien, die für einen Einsatz von Retinsäure in der Therapie
sprechen.

http://www.vitalstoff-lexikon.de/Vitamine-A-C-D-E-K/Vitamin-A/


 *  Vitamin D viel mehr als nur ein Hormon* 

*Wie wirkt Vitamin D in der Zelldifferenzierung?*
Nun hat logischerweise ein erhebliches Vit. D- Defizit infolge mangelnder Kalzium-Resorption im Ergebnis den gleichen pathophysiologischen Effekt zur Folge wie die Kalzium-Blockade zwischen Mitochondrien und Zellplasma: Ein zu niedriger extra- und intrazellulärer Kalzium-Spiegel. Das stark verminderte Ca2+ kann dann seine lebenswichtige Aufgabe als sekundärer Botenstoff (second messenger) nicht mehr ausreichend erfüllen, u.a. für eine große Anzahl von Proteinkinasen (Enzyme, die ATP übertragen auf zahlreiche Proteine, die für die differenzierte Zellleistung unverzichtbar sind). Vit. D ist, kurz gesagt, der Zündschlüssel und Ca2+ der Zünder. _Das gilt auch für die Einleitung des Zellteilungsprozesses und, nach Abschluss der Zellteilung, für die Rückschaltung auf die differenzierten Zellleistungsphasen._

.der bereits eingeleitete Zellteilungszyklus noch angehalten werden kann, beispielsweise, um geschädigte DNA zu reparieren.
..Mangelt es jedoch an Vit. D und/oder Ca2+, dann zündet die Umschaltung auf den Differenzierungsprozess unzulänglich. Die Tochterzellen differenzieren sich nur unzureichend.
Das biologisch aktive Vit. D hat nach neueren Erkenntnissen noch viele andere Aufgaben, da es als hydrophobes Lipidmolekül bis in den Zellkern diffundieren kann und dort, über den Vit. D-Rezeptor-/*Retinoid X- Rezeptor-Komplex*, ( ganz wichtiger Rezeptor ) so wird vermutet, mehr als 1000 verschiedene Gene aktivieren kann.

Komplettlink zum weiter  lesen http://www.fct-mbh.de/studie_vitaminD.html

Apoptose 

*Der programmierte Zelltod* ist ein "Selbstmordprogramm", das auf bestimmte Signale hin ausgelöst wird. Dieser Prozess, in der Fachsprache Apoptose genannt, ist ein zentrales Entwicklungsprinzip des Lebens: Er bewirkt, dass kranke, alte und nutzlose Zellen absterben. 

In Krebszellen ist das Apoptose-Programm gestört; die Tumorzellen reagieren nicht oder nur schlecht auf die Zelltod-Signale und teilen sich ungehindert weiter.

Die Deutsche Krebshilfe fördert ein Forschungsschwerpunktprogramm "Apoptose", an dem bundesweit mehrere Institute und Kliniken beteiligt sind. Das Ziel dieses Förderschwerpunkts ist es, die molekularen Ursachen für die Störung der Apoptose in Krebszellen weiter aufzuklären und den Zelltod in bösartigen Tumoren wieder *anzuschalten.*
 
Beim anschalten spielen p53 eine zentrale und p21 sowie BCL 2 eine weitere Rolle. Jedoch sind auch noch bestimmte Proteine und Hormone für die Steuerung Gegenstand neuerer Forschung.

http://www.Krebstherapie/20121212_Ya...20Controls.pdf

Hans-J.

PS. Ich hatte einen neuen, erweiterten Zellzyklus in der Grafik vor, einzustellen. Dieses ist mir nicht gelungen. Vielleicht kann Ralf hier helfen, die Zeichenrestriktion aufzuheben.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Schön, dass du meinen kleinen Vopaux so mit deiner Ausführung verbindest.
> 
> Selen:
> und weiter .......
> http://www.agepal.org/index.php/fors...ebs-vorbeugung


OK, ich hab Prostatakrebs und möchte die Schulmedizinische Therapie "komplementär" unterstützen,
also bin ich deinem Link gefolgt und hab nachgelesen:



> Die beobachteten Selenwirkungen lassen deshalb keine sicheren Aussagen über die Effekte bei mutierte Krebszellen zu.


Ja welche Krebszelle bitte ist denn nicht "mutiert"!?

Aber waren wir nicht eben noch bei der DNA und der diesbezüglichen Forschung der "Schule"?

Und nun sind wir bei der Versorgung mit Spurenelementen gelandet!
Ja, die ist bestimmt auch wichtig. Zur genügenden Versorgung mit Selen reicht es wohl, 
sich nicht ausschliesslich veganisch zu ernähren.
War das nun der Gipfel "komplementärer" Medizin?


Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi


PS: Nicht einen Fauxpas hast Du begangen, sondern schlicht einen Fehler.

----------


## Hans-J.

Konrad schrieb:




> Ja welche Krebszelle bitte ist denn nicht "mutiert"!?


Mutiert sind Krebszellen erst als dann anzusehen, wenn die Anhäufungen von Fehler in der DNA sich permanent fortsetzen und nicht repariert werden können. Dann erst spricht man von Mutation.

Bis dahin gilt:

Krebszellen zeigen entartetes, unkontrolliertes Wachstum. Deshalb ja auch der Pannendienst der DNA diesen Schaden zu reparieren.
Dieses ist immer das natürliche, primäre Ziel der DNA Z*U REPARIEREN.*

Geht das nicht, hält die DNA noch weitere Mechanismen bereit, *die Reparatur* erfolgreich zu gestalten.
Das hatte ich aber nun wirklich hinlänglich erklärt.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...rschung/page12

Geht das alles nicht, dann erst wird APOPTOSE induziert. Und dann wollen wir alle hoffen, dass der Tumorsuppressor p53 noch funktioniert und nicht durch bestimmte Einflussfaktoren wie z. B. UV, Oxidation, Chemotherapeutika ausser Kraft gesetzt wurde.
Gerade die Mutation von p53 aufzuheben, ist z. Z. weltweit - gerade bei der Pharma - Gegenstand starker Forschungsaktivität.

Dann noch von Apoptose zu sprechen wäre ein wirklicher Vopaux=Fauxpas oder ein frommer Wunsch.

Konrad schrieb:



> Und nun sind wir bei der Versorgung mit Spurenelementen gelandet!
>  Ja, die ist bestimmt auch wichtig. Zur genügenden Versorgung mit Selen reicht es wohl, 
>  sich nicht ausschliesslich veganisch zu ernähren.
>  War das nun der Gipfel "komplementärer" Medizin?


Die Zusammenhänge in Verbindung mit der DNA und der Wirkung an der DNA glaube ich doch sagen zu können, bei den Mitteln Selen, Retinsäure, Vitamin D3 dargelegt zu haben, man muss es auch sehen wollen.

Hans-J.

PS Ist ein Vopaux nicht u.a. ein Fehler?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mutiert sind Krebszellen erst als dann anzusehen, wenn die Anhäufungen von Fehler in der DNA sich permanent fortsetzen und nicht repariert werden können. Dann erst spricht man von Mutation.


ja, und dann erst sind es Krebszellen, wobei sich die DNA allerdings in Krebszellen zudem auch nicht mehr in korrekt geordneten Chromosomen befindet, sondern mehrfach vorhanden ist, oder auf gebrochenen, ja gar falsch verbundenen Chromosomen liegt.




> Geht das alles nicht, dann erst wird APOPTOSE induziert. Und dann wollen wir alle hoffen, dass der Tumorsuppressor p53 noch funktioniert und nicht durch bestimmte Einflussfaktoren wie z. B. UV, Oxidation, Chemotherapeutika ausser Kraft gesetzt wurde.
> Gerade die Mutation von p53 aufzuheben, ist z. Z. weltweit - gerade bei der Pharma - Gegenstand starker Forschungsaktivität.
> 
> Dann noch von Apoptose zu sprechen wäre ein wirklicher ein frommer Wunsch.


Naja, UV wird ja nicht gerade das grösste Problem sein bei unserem Prostatakrebs.
Fakt ist, dass sich Zellen nicht mehr an das Apoptoseprogramm halten, sich unkontrolliert teilen 
und gar aus dem Verband lösen und in anderer Umgebung ansiedeln.

Da geeignetes DNA-Stücke zu finden und dann auch noch zu aktivieren, ohne in Gesunden
Zellen ein Chaos anzurichten, ist ein hohes Ziel. Wie ich weiter oben schrieb:
Es ist gut, dass diese Forschung an den Schulen stattfindet. Pharma wird sich erst darum
kümmern, wenn Lösungsansätze gezeigt wurden und Wege, daraus Medikamente zu
entwickeln.
Ich werde Deine diesbezüglichen Hinweise weiterhin mit Interesse lesen.


Verzeih, lieber Hans-J., heute bin ich grantig und sollte wohl besser nix mehr schreiben.
Schlafprobleme lassen mich in erschöpfungsähnlichem Zustand hängen.
Morgen geht's hoffentlich besser, eine kleine Bergwanderung ist angesagt.

Carpe diem!
Konrad






> [PS Ist ein Vopaux nicht u.a. ein Fehler?


Nun, "Vopaux" mag der französische Plural sein von Volkspolizist ;-)
Ein Fauxpas ist wörtlich ein Fehltritt, übertragen ein
unverzeihlicher Fehler, der aus Unwissen entstand.
Krasses Beispiel:
Von dem Couscous, das auf einem grossen Teller für die Gemeinschaft
angerichtet wurde, sich mit der linken Hand bedienen ...
Weniger krasses Beispiel:
Forenbeiträge verfassen, wenn man grantig ist ...

----------


## Hans-J.

> ja, und dann erst sind es Krebszellen, wobei sich die DNA allerdings in Krebszellen zudem auch nicht mehr in korrekt geordneten Chromosomen befindet, sondern mehrfach vorhanden ist, oder auf gebrochenen, ja gar falsch verbundenen Chromosomen liegt.


Lieber Konrad,

nun signalisierst du mir eindeutig, dass du ja nun doch noch in den Zellzkyklus eingestiegen bist. Dann möchte ich dein Augenmerk nach G1 auf den Checkpoint lenken, welcher in der Lage ist, Proteine und Hormone zu aktivieren um die Reparatur erfolgreich durchzuführen, dabei auch die - hier so heftig angezweifelte DIFFERENZIERUNG möglich machen könnte.

Also, die aneuploiden TZ - verursacht durch Crosslinks u. a. Einflussfaktoren wie Chemotherapeutika - d. h. wenn die DNA Enden sich nach Trennung verwurschteln - wieder versuchen, sich im chromosomalen Chaos zusammenzufinden und zu ordnen.

Deshalb ist die S-Phase auch so wichtig.

Ja, sogar danach wird noch einmal geprüft, ob dieser Versuch erfolgreich war oder nicht - Checkpoint 2 - erst danach kommt die Entscheidung zur Apoptose oder Verhinderung der Apoptose weil Mutation vorliegt. Dann erst werden Chromosomen verbogen, mit der Folge, dass schadhafte DNA in Seneszenz und G0 geht. Tickende Zeitbomben also, die irgendwann und irgendwo im Körper wieder aktiv werden können.


Sieht man diese Abläufe einmal ohne Emotion, dann überkommt mich Ehrfurcht vor einem Regelmechanismus in meinem Körper, wie sie Mutter Natur nicht hätte besser machen können. Jahrmillionen Erfahrung steckt hierin, vorher in Pflanzen, im Wasser im Menschen, was erst jetzt langsam - oder nach der Entschlüsselung der DNA - seit ca. 25 Jahren ansatzweise verstanden wird.

Da wir ja beide Schwerbetroffene sind, ist und war es immer mein Anliegen weitere Therapiemöglichkeiten aufzuzeigen.

Wir nutzen doch beide die Schulmedizin, früh musste ich mir die Frage stellen, ob im metastasierten Zustand diese Therapieformen ausreichen oder wo es evtl. andere Möglichkeiten gibt die OS Zeit zu maximieren. Dabei bin ich im Zeitablauf auf die komplementäre M. gestossen, die ihre Historie aus der Alternativen Medizin ableitete.
Das ist doch nichts Schlimmes, wenn es uns hilft.
Deshalb auch meine Hartnäckigkeit, die komplementären Ansätze stärker mit einzubeziehen, dort wo die wissenschaftlichen Publikationen, Studien einen klaren Hinweis der Vorteile ergeben.

Diese auch z. T. sehr neuen und unbekannten Wege zu kommunizieren - um das Interesse bei anderen Mitbetroffenen zu wecken - stellt sich in der Tat als mitunter schwierig dar. Obwohl meine Intention nie auf Besserwissen oder Lehrmeisterei ausgerichtet war, sondern nur dem Umstand, mit meiner sehr früh diagnostizierten Metastasen so umzugehen, dass ich möglichst beschwerdefrei über eine lange Zeit LEBENSQUALITÄT behalte.

Die dabei gemachten Erfahrungen versuche ich lediglich mithilfe möglichst neuer wissenschaftlichen, verwertbaren Erkenntnisse umzusetzen. Dieses ist ein sehr einsamer Weg, glaube mir. Hierbei stochere ich jedoch nicht im Dunkeln, sondern versuche auch aerobe und anaerobe Verstoffwechselung bei Tumoren im Blickwinkel zu halten.

Wie anhand der Parameter, CGA, NO, antioxidative Kapazität, DNA Oxidation, Progesteron u.a. Hormone festzustellen ist, gibt es hier unzweifelhaft Abhängigkeiten, die bis hin zu einem verbesserten Blutbild reichen.
Das können bei mir keine Zufälle sein, das sich solche Veränderungen ergeben.

Die vielen Anfragen von Betroffenen, die sich einfach im Forum nicht trauen hier mit einzusteigen, möchte ich jetzt mit meinen Ausführungen auch ansprechen und bedienen, aber derart individuell wie gefordert, kann ich es nicht. I*ch bin kein Arzt.* Vielleicht sind die jetzt gemachten Ausführungen etwas hilfreich und geben mit den Parallelthreads, *aerobe und anaerobe Verstoffwechselung von Tumoren und Optimierung von Standardtherapien bei Tumorstammzellen* einen weitaus grösseren Sinn.

Zudem verdichtet sich bei mir immer mehr der Ansatz, dass alle Threads einschliesslich *der Resistenzmechanismen bei Tumoren* sehr eng verzahnt sind und mit dem DNA Mechanismus - dem erweiterten Zellzkyklus - also viel enger korrelieren als bisher angenommen wird.

Lieber Konrad, ich weiß, dass du sehr verunsichert bist, versuche die Ruhe zu bewahren, deinen Schlaf zu finden und gehe die Lymphknotenmetastase an. Verlasse dich nicht auf Xandi, sondern nutze die Zeit der PSA Ansprache die Tumorlast zu senken. Die PSA Ansprache wiegt dich in Sicherheit. Dieses wäre mein Rat und meine Meinung, die den Beipackzettel nicht ersetzt.

Grüsse
Hans-J.

PS Zu gegebener Zeit werde ich noch weitere Medis und Mittel mit DNA Potential einstellen.

----------


## LowRoad

> Schon in 20 Jahren werden hoffentlich neue, bessere, nebenwirkungsärmere und zielgerichtete DNA-basierte Therapien am Markt zur Verfügung stehen...


Konrad, 
ob wir schon in 20 Jahren DNA basierte Therapien bekommen halte ich persönlich für unwahrscheinlich, denn bisher zeigt sich da bei Prostatakrebs noch nichts Verwertbares. Selbst so simple Sachen wie die TMPRSS2-ERG Fusion, bekannt seit ca. 10 Jahren, sind bisher nicht in Ansätzen einer gezielten Behandlung zuführbar. So bleibt uns armen Betroffenen denn doch ab und zu nur die Chemo-Keule aus dem Sack zu holen. Dabei haben wir ja noch Glück, denn mit Docetaxel steht eben ein Medikament zur Verfügung, welches die DNA nicht weiter schädigt, und sogar BCL2, einen Apoptosesuppressor, abschwächt. Früher Einsatz kann lohnen, so haben neueste Studien zeigen können  17 Monate Überlebensvorteil! Hans-J und MalteR wären wohl Kandidaten dafür gewesen. Bei mir war es eher grenzwertig, aber ich kann das ja noch nachholen. Hans-J und MalteR lehnen Chemo kategorisch ab, das ist ihr Recht und ihre freie Entscheidung, die ich nicht kritisieren möchte. Kritisieren muss ich aber so ein allgemeines Chemo-Bashing. Natürlich ist Chemo keine schöne Sache, aber dieses Chemo Bashing was hier manchmal stattfindet ist ziemlich daneben.

Weder Selen noch Retinsäure oder Vitamin-D wird aggressive Prostatakrebszellen irgendwie beeindrucken. Den Körper zu entgiften, ihn auf Normwerte bei Mikronährstoffen und Vitaminen hin zu optimieren ist immer eine gute Idee, ob mit Krebs oder ohne. Aber bitte nicht blind irgendwelche Sachen einwerfen, erst mal die Serumlevel prüfen, Endpunkte definieren und monitoren! Zu hohe Werte von Selen können DNA Schäden verursachen! Es wird wohl ein Serumlevel von etwa 100-140ng/ml angestrebt. Höhere Werte reduzieren das Gesamtüberleben:



Und sie können DNA Schäden induzieren: *"At moderate, supranutritional doses, Se compounds inhibit cell growth and have a prooxidant activity, generating superoxide. At higher concentrations of mainly inorganic forms of Se compounds, acute toxicity due to DNA strand breaks occur..."* [Lucia Letavayova: Selenium: From cancer prevention to DNA damage, Toxicology 227]


Für *Retinoic Acid und Prostatakrebs* gibt es sehr wenig Daten, ich kenne diese eher zur Vorsicht mahnenden:

_"Dex (Dexamethason) treatment resulted in decreased tumor cells invasiveness, whereas exposure to EGF (epidermal growth factor) and RA (Trans retinoic acid) caused an increase in the invasive capacity of PC-3 cells..."_
[Liu DF; Induction of urinary plasminogen activator by retinoic acid results in increased invasiveness of human prostate cancer cells PC-3]

_"We conclude that ATRA is not active in HRPC. Failure of this agent in HRPC may be related to failure of drug delivery associated with enhanced mechanisms of ATRA clearance which occur within a few days of beginning ATRA ( all-trans-retinoic acid) treatment..."
_[Trump & Kollegen; A phase II trial of all-trans-retinoic acid in hormone-refractory prostate cancer: a clinical trial with detailed pharmacokinetic analysis]


Die P53 Forschung läuft nun nicht darauf hinaus fixierte Mutationen des P53 Gens zu "reparieren", denn das wäre momentan praktisch unmöglich. Man beschränkt sich eher auf die Auswirkungen der Mutationen, die hoch- bzw. runterregulierten Signalwege. Lassen die sich wieder normalisieren, wäre der Gen Defekt in seiner Wirkung neutralisiert, so z.B. Kathryn T. Bieging und Kolegen in Unravelling mechanisms of p53-mediated tumour suppression  (NRC, May-2014, P359..):

_"If the components that are crucial for p53-mediated tumour suppression are known, more reliable expression signatures that reflect functional p53 status can be used for diagnosis or prognostication. Moreover, identifying the key targets and pathways that are involved in the function of p53 in tumour suppression provides more flexibility for therapeutic intervention. As restoration of wild-type p53 function is not a trivial proposition, identifying a more targetable component or pathway downstream of p53 could be a key to attacking p53-deficient tumours."
_
Das ist ja praktisch das, was wir unter Biomarker gestützter Individualtherapie verstehen. Verfügbar und wirksam

----------


## Hvielemi

> Da wir ja beide Schwerbetroffene sind, ist und war es immer mein Anliegen weitere Therapiemöglichkeiten aufzuzeigen.


"Schwerbetroffen" find ich jetzt für meinen Fall reichlich pathetisch.
Mir geht es gut, mal abgesehen von diesen Hitzewallungen und dem
Blasen- und Schlafproblem, das ich aber auch schon lange VOR
der PCa-Diagnose und Therapie hatte. Vielleicht in diesen Tagen
wieder vermehrt ...





> Wir nutzen doch beide die Schulmedizin, früh musste ich mir die Frage stellen, ob im metastasierten Zustand diese Therapieformen ausreichen oder wo es evtl. andere Möglichkeiten gibt die OS Zeit zu maximieren. Dabei bin ich im Zeitablauf auf die komplementäre M. gestossen, die ihre Historie aus der Alternativen Medizin ableitete.
> Das ist doch nichts Schlimmes, wenn es uns hilft.


Nein, schlimm ist das beileibe nicht. Ich seh nur keine Hinweise.
Schulmedizinische Hilfe seh ich, 
aber das "Komplementäre" bleibt in Ankündigungen stecken ... 




> Lieber Konrad, ich weiß, dass du sehr verunsichert bist, versuche die Ruhe zu bewahren, deinen Schlaf zu finden und gehe die Lymphknotenmetastase an. Verlasse dich nicht auf Xandi, sondern nutze die Zeit der PSA Ansprache die Tumorlast zu senken. Die PSA Ansprache wiegt dich in Sicherheit. Dieses wäre mein Rat und meine Meinung, die den Beipackzettel nicht ersetzt.


Nein, ich bin keineswegs verunsichert. 
Xtandi hat innert kürzester Frist (8 Tage) den PSA auf 20% gesenkt 
und das wird wohl noch so weitergehen. Klar ist, dass nicht ein 
tiefer PSA-Wert das Ziel ist, sondern, dass die Metastasen im 
nächsten MRT deutlich kleiner sind. Wenn das nicht der Fall sein sollte, 
könnte "Theranostics" die nächste Stufe sein, zusammen mit Xtandi.




> Zu gegebener Zeit werde ich noch weitere Medis und Mittel mit DNA Potential einstellen.


Da bin ich ja gespannt. Vielleicht gar ist was für mich dabei ...

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad


PS@LowRoad
Danke für die Einordnung von Selen und derlei sowie den 'Hoffnungen' auf DNA-Therapien.
Deinen Beitrag hab ich erst nach dam Senden des meinen gesehen.

----------


## Ulf-Wilhelm

Lieber Hans-Jürgen, lieber Andi,

vielen Dank für die sehr interessanten Ausführungen und Links. Es ist immer wieder gut für mich zu sehen, was noch an Möglichkeiten in der Pipeline ist und wie viel von den Zusammenhängen wissenschaftlich erwiesen oder reine Theorie ist.

Das Thema Genetik ist hoch interessant, zeigt viele Ansatzpunkte und zeigt mir, dass auch hier die Komplexität zuschlägt. Aber ich erkenne auch, dass allein Genetik als Angriffspunkt nicht ausreicht, sondern nur die Kombination mit anderen Bereichen außerhalb der Genetik.

Ich würde gerne einmal für mich eine Zusammenfassung geben.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es drei Handlungsfelder, die ich als Betroffener versuche, bestmöglich einzustellen:

UmfeldErnährungMedikation/Therapien

Unter Umfeld verstehe ich Sport, Bewegung, Knochen- / Muskelstärkung, gute Luft, warme Strände, guten Gemütszustand etc..

Unter Ernährung verstehe ich eine ausgewogen Kost mit vielen Nährstoffen (der Körper weiß hier wohl am besten, was er sich aus dem Angebot in welcher Dosis heraussucht  :L&auml;cheln: ). Zusätzlich nutze ich  das aus dem Forum ermittelte Wissen, wo ich meinem Körper ein wenig mehr anbiete (z.B. Broccoli-Samen, D3, K2 etc)..

Unter Medikation/Therapien verstehe ich die heute angebotenen Standard-Medikamente und -Therapien und zusätzlich Optionen, die nicht im S3-Leitfaden angeboten werden, ich jedoch nach intensivem „Studium“ der Meinung bin, dass diese auch helfen könnten (z.B. in deutschen oder amerikanischen Forum benannte Medikamente, komplementäre Medizin, neue Entwicklungen die für mich schlüssig sind).

Zu all dem kommt auch noch die individuelle Entscheidung wann und in welcher Reihenfolge ich welche Medikamente/Therapien durchführen möchte. Und zum Schluss auch das Erlangen der eigenen bewussten Entscheidung mit Abwägung des Risikos und der Wille, sich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen (nicht zu wenig und nicht zu viel Lebenszeit zu investieren).

Vielleicht hilft dies auch dem einen oder anderem Leser dieses Threads.

Viele Grüße
Ulf-Wilhelm

Beim Lesen dieses Threads kommt mir der Gedanke an die Begeisterung eines Ingenieurs über neue zukünftige Materialien, die z.B. Brücken oder Züge noch sicherer oder schneller machen, während er im alten IC über die Kölner Brücke fährt und nur das nutzen kann, was vorhanden ist.
Aber die Zukunft begeistert – und es macht auch Spaß, darüber nachzudenken  :L&auml;cheln:  und dabei viel zu lernen und Zusammenhänge zu erkennen.

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Ulf-Wilhelm,

etwas Verspätet meine Antwort, aber sie kommt.
Mit etwas Schmunzeln habe ich dein Statement gelesen. Es dürfte deinem Erkrankungsstatus geschuldet sein. 

[/QUOTE]Beim Lesen dieses Threads kommt mir der Gedanke an die Begeisterung eines Ingenieurs über neue zukünftige Materialien, die z.B. Brücken oder Züge noch sicherer oder schneller machen, während er im alten IC über die Kölner Brücke fährt und nur das nutzen kann, was vorhanden ist.
 Aber die Zukunft begeistert  und es macht auch Spaß, darüber nachzudenken  :L&auml;cheln:  und dabei viel zu lernen und Zusammenhänge zu erkennen.
[/QUOTE]
Ich pflichte dir bei, metastasiert Betroffene müssen sich aber schneller bewegen, können sich nicht im Schlafwagenabteil ein Nickerchen gönnen und tatenlos mitansehen, wie der Zug im Schneckentempo sich zum nächsten Therapiezentrum hin bewegt und hoffen, dass sich die Metastasen auch ein Nickerchen gönnen.

Aussitzen können das Leichtbetroffene, mit niedrigen Proliferationraten, gut differenzierten TZ. Unzweifelhaft können die von dir genannten Handlungsfelder da sehr helfen.
Deshalb werden sie ja auch gleichermaßen von Schwerbetroffene genutzt und so gar noch mit allen möglichen Synergieeffekten. Das eint uns in diesem Punkt.
Aber wir Schwerbetroffene haben Handlungsdruck, die derzeit erreichbaren Medi's haben Nebenwirkungen mit bescheidenen Überlebenszeiten.

Diese Erfahrungen lassen einen dann im Schlafwagenabteil nicht zur Ruhe kommen, immer auf der Suche nach neuen, wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen, worauf sich zukünftige Therapien gründen könnten. Viele neue Erkenntnisse decken dann auch noch die unzureichenden Wirkungsweisen der bestehenden Therapieformen auf.
Was nun?
Sich im Schlafwagenabteil zurück lehnen und weiterschlafen in der Hoffnung durch Mediation die Metastasen in Seneszenz zu versetzen?
Nein, Ulf, ich möchte dich nicht lächerlich machen, aber für die Situation der Betroffenen werben, die Handlungsdruck haben. Alle möglichen Ressourcen ausloten, die Lebenszeit *UND* Lebensqualität haben.

Deshalb habe ich ja auch diesen Thread aufgemacht. Sicherlich ist dieser kein Renner, dafür ist er zu anspruchsvoll, die Zielgruppe zu gering, aber auch mit Sicherheit wegweisend für die Zukunft.

Vielleicht hast du Lust auch auf nachfolgendes.

*Reparatur der DNA und Wirkungsmechanismus bei Tumoren.*
Bei allen Reparaturmechanismen ist die Doppelstrangstruktur der DNA sehr wichtig. Dank der Doppelstrangstruktur können Defekte in einem Strang repariert werden. Dabei wird der zweite, intakte Strang als Vorlage verwendet. Ausserdem macht dieDoppelstrangstruktur den DNA-Faden stabiler. Wenn er an einer Stelle bricht, hält der zweite Faden ihn noch zusammen (solche Ausfälle werden enzymatisch repariert).

Defekt nur in einem Strang     (sehr häufig) 
1-Strang-BruchBasenmodifikationBasendeletionBildung von Dimeren in einem      Strang (z. B. T T)Falsche Paarung der Basen ( =      miss matching)
      Bei all diesen Gendefekten wird der intakte Partnerstrang als Matrize für      die Reparatur verwendet.Defekt in beiden Strängen     (ziemlich selten) 
Bruch in beiden Strängen ( =      Doppelstrangbruch), das Molekül fällt auseinanderBeide komplementären Basen      eines Paares mutierencross - linking = kovalente      Bindung zwischen beiden Strängen. Normalerweise sind die beiden Stränge      nur durch eine schwache H-Brücke gebunden. Durch Mutation kann nun an      Stelle einer schwachen H-Brücke eine starke kovalente Bindung entstehen.      *Die Reparaturenzyme können die beiden Stränge nicht mehr trennen.* 
Doppelstrangbrüche sind meist Zell-letal, das heisst sie führen zum Tod der Zelle, *da sie nicht repariert werden können.* Da es sich im Normalfall nur um eine von Milliarden Zellen handelt, wird dieserZ elltod von uns gar nicht wahrgenommen. Auch nicht, wenn es sich um einen Doppelstrangbruch in Keimzellen handelt. D_iese Zellen sterben, bevor sie sich mutagen auswirken können. 

_Defekte in einem Strang sind deshalb schlimmer. Der Defekt wirkt nichtzell-letal. *Wenn es zu einem Reparaturdefekt kommt, wird er weitervererbt!!**
**Die Reparatur der DNA ist ein äusserst effizienter Mechanismus.* Weniger als 1 von 1000 Basensubstitutionen oder-deletionen führen zu einer Mutation. Das sind weniger als eine Promille.

Das menschliche Genom hat n = 3 x 109 Basenpaare / *haploides Genom.* Das entspricht ca. 1 m DNA in 23 Chromosomen.
*Die geschätzte Fehlerrate für DNA-Replikationen:*  10-10 Mutationen pro Basenpaar / Zellgeneration. Das sind nur 0.3 Mutationen pro Zellzyklus (von 3 Replikationen des ganzen Körpers gibt es nur einen Fehler.
*Vergleichsbeispiel:* Wir stellen uns 1.2 Mio. Buchseiten mit 2500 Buchstaben pro Seite vor. Das entspricht 3000 Büchern mit je 400 Seiten (ca. 4 cm dick). Wenn wir die Bücher in einer Reihe aufstellen würden,gäbe das eine Bücherreihe von 120 m.
Wenn wir nun alle diese Bücher abschreiben würden, dürften wir nicht einmal ganz einen Fehler pro Abschrift machen (pro dreimal Abschreiben einen Fehler!!), wenn wir die Genauigkeit der DNA-Replikation erreichen wollten.
Ohne effiziente Reparaturmechanismen wäre Leben nicht möglich. Alle Lebewesen schützen sich mit aktiven Reparaturmechanismen (so hat z. B. nur schon Hefemehr als 50 verschiedene Gene mit Reparaturfunktion). Nur gerade eine Promille der genetischen Fehler kann nicht repariert werden.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jetzt wir es ernst:

Umwelteinflüsse wie ionisierende Strahlung, grosse Hitze oderbestimmte chemische Substanzen beschädigen die DNA fortlaufend. Nur dank effizienter Reparatursysteme können Mutationen Veränderungen in der DNA weitgehend verhindert werden. Zu den gefä*hrlichsten aller DNA-Schäden zählen die sogenannten Crosslinks. Dabei han*delt es sich um kovalente Quer-Vernetzungen beider Stränge der DNA-Doppelhelix.

*Crosslinks blockieren die Vervielfältigung der DNA und können dadurch zum Tod einer Zelle führen.Ausserdem kann ihre fehlerhafte Reparatur die Entstehung von Tumoren auslösen.

Die R*eparatur von Crosslinks ist hochkomplex und wird heute erst ansatzweise verstanden. Krebsforscher unter der Leitung von Alessandro Sartori von der Universität Zürich decken jetzt interessante Details auf, wie Zellen Crosslink-Schäden erkennen. In ihrer kürzlich in «Cell Reports»veröffentlichten Studie weisen die Wissenschaftler nach, dass für die fehlerfreie Reparatur von Crosslink-Schäden das Zusammenspiel von zwei spezifischen Proteinen ausschlaggebend ist.
*
Reparaturprotein erkennt Crosslink-Schäden mit Hilfe eines Signalproteins.
*
Für ihre Studie untersuchten die Forscher mit Hilfe vongenetisch manipulierten und unveränderten Zellen den «Fanconi-Anemia-Signalweg»,der die komplexe Reparatur von Crosslinks koordiniert. Sartori und Kollegenwollten wissen, ob und wie der Signalweg und das Reparaturprotein «CtlP»miteinander interagieren. «Wir können zeigen, dass CtlP Crosslinks mit Hilfedes Fanconi-Anemia-Signalwegs, genauer dem -Protein, effizient erkennt und repariert», erläutert Sartori. 

Die Wissenschaftler haben zudem entdeckt, an welcher Stelle sich «FANCD2» an das «CtlP»-Protein anlagert. Das Zusammenspiel der beiden Proteine ist gemäss den Forschern *notwendig für die fehlerfreie und reibungslose Reparatur von Crosslink-Schäden. Es verhindert Chromosomenbrüche und Verlagerungen von ganzen Chromosomenabschnitten an eine andere Position(siehe Abbildung). Der als chromosomale Translokation bezeichnete Vorgang ist eine der Hauptursachen für die Entstehung von Krebs.
*
*In der Krebs- bzw. Chemotherapie werden heute Substanzen eingesetzt, die bei den Krebszellen gezielt Crosslink-Schäden auslösen. Die neuen Erkenntnisse sind sowohl für das Verständnis für die Entstehung von Krebs als auch im Hinblick auf die weitere Entwicklung von verbesserten Medikamenten wichtig.
*
Literatur:
Olga Murina, Christine von Aesch, Ufuk Karakus, Lorenza P. Ferretti, Hella A.Bolck, Kay Hänggi, and Alessandro A. Sartori. FANCD2 and CtIP Cooperate to Repair DNA InterstrandCrosslinks. Cell Reports (2014). May 1, 2014. http://dx.doi.org/10.1016/j.celrep.2014.03.069

Nachfolgender Link dürfte wohl als ein Höhepunkt anzusehen sein. Grafisch stellt er eindrucksvoll dar, wo, was und wie an/eingreift.
Alle Synonyme sind schon irgendwann und irgendwo gefallen im Thread. 

*Mein herzliches DANKE nach Ddorf.**
*http://www.uniklinik-duesseldorf.de/fileadmin/Datenpool/einrichtungen/institut_fuer_molekulare_medizin_id55/dateien/zellzyklus_25.01.05_c.pdf

Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Hans-Jürgen,

in der Tat eine beeindruckende Darstellung p53 = Wächter Guardian des Genoms

und nicht nur das von mir Herauskopierte. Kaum vorstellbar, dass da noch Forscher den Überblick behalten. Zumindest ich blicke nur wenig durch.

*"Je mehr man schon weiß, je mehr hat man noch zu lernen. Mit dem Wissen nimmt das Nichtwissen in gleichem Grade zu , oder vielmehr das Wissen des Nichtwissens"*
(Friedrich Schlegel) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Selbst so simple Sachen wie die TMPRSS2-ERG Fusion, bekannt seit ca. 10 Jahren, sind bisher nicht in Ansätzen einer gezielten Behandlung zuführbar....


Ist dies so noch haltbar? In einem Beitrag auf PLOS-ONE[1] beschreibt Said Rahim und Kollegen ein etwas sperrig klingendes small molecule mit der Bezeichnung *YK-4-279*, welches, erstmal nur in Mausstudien, genau gegen diese Mutation Wirkung zeigt.

Implantiert man entsprechende Zellkulturen mit TMPRSS2-ERG Fusion (LNCaP-luc-M6) so bilden sich innerhalb von einigen Wochen z.B. Lungenmetastasen bei den Mäusen. Dies kann durch Einsatz von YK-4-279 unterbunden werden, ja es kommt sogar zu einer Rückbildung des Tumors. Anders bei TMPRSS2-ERG negativen Zellen (PC-3M-luc-C6). Hier hat YK-4-279 keinen Einfluss auf den Krankheitsprozess.

Nun ist es deutlich zu früh von einer Therapieoption zu sprechen, aber man sollte es im Auge behalten.

----------------------------------------
*[1]:* PLOSONE; A Small Molecule Inhibitor of ETV1, YK-4-279, Prevents Prostate Cancer Growth and Metastasis in a Mouse Xenograft Model

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Passend zu* "p53 = Wächter Guardian des Genoms"*, von Harald_1933" und überhaupt, hierzu ein Auszug aus der Krebszeitung vom DKFZ-Heidelberg, Ausgabe 10. Mai 2012, Seite 10, letzter Artikel. (welche ich desöfteren lese.)

http://www.krebszeitung.de/tag/krebs/page/10/

In gesunden Zellen hat p53 die Aufgabe, nach Erbgutschädigung die Zellteilung aufzuhalten, so dass die Zelle Zeit gewinnt, DNA-Defekte zu reparieren. Sind die Schäden irreparabel, so sorgt p53 dafür, dass der Zelttod (Apoptose) eingeleitet wird, damit die geschädigte Zelle nicht bösartig entarten kann. Menschen, denen es aufgrund ererbter Gendefekte an intaktem p53 mangelt, erkranken oft im Laufe ihres Lebens an mehreren verschiedenen Krebsarten.

Bei einer Untersuchung von unterdessen insgesamt 200 Medulloblastomen fanden wir bei allen Patienten mit einem ererbten p53-Defekt das als Chromothripsis bezeichnete Chromosomen-Chaos in den Krebszellen. Dieses Schadensbild unterscheidet sich von bisher bekannten Erbgutdefekten in Tumorzellen von Medulloblastomen. Dagegen weist keine Tumorprobe mit intaktem p53-Gen das Schadensmuster auf  der Zusammenhang ist hoch signifikant.
  Eine derartige Häufung von Chromothripsis bei einer einzelnen Krebsart war bislang nicht bekannt, ebenso wenig ein Zusammenhang zwischen Chromothripsis und einem bestimmten Gendefekt. Wir werden daher in Zukunft bei allen Patienten mit SHH-Medulloblastomen nach erblichen p53-Mutationen suchen. Liegt eine solche Mutation vor, so haben die Betroffenen, möglicherweise auch deren Angehörige, ein besonders hohes Krebsrisiko  ohne davon zu wissen. Entdecken wir einen erblichen p53-Defekt, so können wir engmaschige Früherkennungsuntersuchungen empfehlen, um mögliche Tumoren rechtzeitig in einem besser behandelbaren Stadium zu entdecken. Liegt eine erbliche p53-Mutation vor, so ist außerdem besondere Vorsicht bei der Wahl der Behandlungsmethoden geboten, denn Strahlentherapie und auch einige Zytostatika wirken, indem sie das Erbgut schädigen. Bei Menschen mit ererbtem p53-Defekt ist die DNA-Reparatur jedoch in allen Körperzellen beeinträchtigt, so dass therapiebedingte DNA-Schädigungen leicht zu weiteren Zeltentartungen führen könnten.

Eine Serumsbestimmung des Markers anti-p53 erpfahl mir schon 2010 Prof. Vogl, Radiologie, Uniklinik Ffm., speziell für "AS´ler." Selbst hier im Forum wurde schon 2007 darüber diskutiert, im Kontext zu Prof. H. Bonkhoff,
"Neue Entwicklungen in der pathologischn Forschung" 2005, bzgl. der Androgenresistenz.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/ar...hp/t-2073.html

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Helmut,

schön, dass du dich mit diesem Thema so auseinandersetzt. Der Weg ist gut, wenn auch die Formulierung sehr, sehr vorsichtig ist.




> Liegt eine erbliche p53-Mutation vor, so ist außerdem besondere Vorsicht bei der Wahl der Behandlungsmethoden geboten, denn Strahlentherapie und auch einige Zytostatika wirken, indem sie das Erbgut schädigen. Bei Menschen mit ererbtem p53-Defekt ist die DNA-Reparatur jedoch in allen Körperzellen beeinträchtigt, so dass therapiebedingte DNA-Schädigungen leicht zu weiteren Zeltentartungen führen könnten.


Zeigt die Wissenschaft ab 2012 denn auf, wie die Mutation evtl. rückgeführt werden kann?
Proteine und Telomere die DNA Triggern, die Verkürzung der Basenpaarenden entgegenwirken?
Hier habe ich mehr die DNA Ploidie im Blick als das Aufhalten des Alterns.

Wie korreliert letzteres mit Aneuploidie?
Wenn die Chromosomenenden sich sowohl verkürzen und verheddern und dies - nach dem derzeitigen Stand der wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse - zur Aneuplodie beim PCa führt, wäre doch Lebenszeit zu gewinnen, wenn es gelänge, hier einzugreifen.

@Harald, danke dass du noch einmal P53 herausgehoben hast.

@Andi, hochinteressanter Ansatz, weltweit im Gespräch.



> Implantiert man entsprechende Zellkulturen mit TMPRSS2-ERG Fusion (LNCaP-luc-M6) so bilden sich innerhalb von einigen Wochen z.B. Lungenmetastasen bei den Mäusen. Dies kann durch Einsatz von YK-4-279 unterbunden werden, ja es kommt sogar zu einer Rückbildung des Tumors. Anders bei TMPRSS2-ERG negativen Zellen (PC-3M-luc-C6). Hier hat YK-4-279 keinen Einfluss auf den Krankheitsprozess.


Jedoch muß auch festgestellt werden, dass die Vergleichbarkeit von Mausstudien immer mehr sich von menschlichen Studien entfernen.

Zum Querlesen:
http://www.mpg.de/6331771/prostatakr...IB_BM-IFB_BM-M
Genome-wide DNA methylation events in TMPRSS2:ERG fusion negative prostate cancers implicate an EZH2 dependent mechanism with miRNA-26a hypermethylation


Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

> Zeigt die Wissenschaft ab 2012 denn auf, wie die Mutation evtl. rückgeführt werden kann?


Ganz klar: *NEIN*! Fixierte Mutationen von P53 sind nicht mehr rückführbar, sonst wären sie ja nicht "fixiert"!

Auch ist P53 kein direkter Tumorsuppressor, sondern eher der Manager sehr unterschiedlicher Vorgehensweisen bei der Unterdrückung der Tumorentstehung. Sind diese gestört, kann sich Krebs eher entwickeln. Wir könnten aber bei Bedarf versuchen in diese Signalwege einzugreifen, was auch schon schwierig genug ist:



p53 suppresses cancer through transcriptional activation, by regulating diverse biological processes through transactivation of target genes.

Quelle: _Bieging, Mello & Attardi:_ Unravelling mechanisms of p53‑mediated tumour suppression; NRC MAY-2014-P359..

----------


## Hans-J.

> Ganz klar: *NEIN*! Fixierte Mutationen von P53 sind nicht mehr rückführbar, sonst wären sie ja nicht "fixiert"! 
> p53 suppresses cancer through transcriptional activation, by regulating diverse biological processes through transactivation of target genes.


Dein deutliches Nein hast du auf fixierte Mutationen beschränkt - also auf die strukturellen Mutation - und die weitere Entartung durch Kontakt außen vorgelassen.
Grundsätzlich sehe ich hierin zwar einen tiefen Diskussionshintergrund, aber welcher Betroffener geht diesen noch mit.
Ich finde, wenn wir hier diskutieren wollen, sollten wir dieses beschränken auf die einfache Beschreibung der Mutationen, die wir beeinflussen können.
Wir können nicht "Lost of function" durch alle Domänen konjugieren/deklinieren. 

*P 53 als direktes Schutzprotein gegen endogene DNA Schäden ist besonders hervor zu heben.
*
*Wächterproteine überprüfen die Erbsubstanz zwischen den verschiedenen Phasen des Zellzyklus.

* Sie können also die Verdopplung der DNA (in der G1-Phase) blockieren, den Zyklus sozusagen bremsen, oder aber die Teilung einleiten und den Zyklus damit vorantreiben. Das am besten untersuchte Wächterprotein ist das sogenannte P53. Jedoch kommen auch dem BCL 2 und noch einige neuere Proteine wichtige Bedeutung zu.

* P53 leitet, je nach "Gesundheitszustand" der Erbsubstanz, verschiedene Maßnahmen ein:
*
 Es sorgt dafür, dass die DNA repariert wird, oder es leitet im schlimmsten Fall den_ programmierten Selbstmord (Apoptose)_ ein. *Wenn die Erbinformation für dieses Protein beschädigt ist, dann kann es seine Kontrollfunktion nicht mehr oder nur ungenügend ausüben - und dann kommt es zu einem unkontrollierten Wachstum der Zelle.* Wenn Zellen sich aufgrund einer oder mehrerer solcher Mutationen unkontrolliert vermehren, also häufiger teilen, *nennt man sie "entartet".

* D*as "entartete" Wachstum äußert sich in einer unregelmäßigen Chromosomenverteilung, so dass Tumorzellen u. U. einen Chromosomensatz von beispielsweise 3c, 7c oder 10c beinhalten.

**Das Tumorsupressor-Protein p53 und DNA-Reparatur*

 P53 wird auch als Wächter des Genoms bezeichnet und spielt eine kritische Rolle in der Erhaltung der Integrität des Genoms. Besonders deutlich macht das die Tatsache, dass in >50% der menschlichen Tumore ein verändertes p53 vorliegt (Crawford, 1983, Harris 1993, Levine 1997). Das p53-Protein agiert primär als Transkriptionsfaktor und kann verschiedene zelluläre Prozesse durch Aktivierung oder Repression der Transkription vieler Gene vermitteln, _deren Produkte in Zellzyklusregulation, DNA-Reparatur und programmierten Zelltod involviert sind_ (El- Deiry, 1998, Zhao et al. 2000, Vogelstein et al. 2000). Die Aktivierung von p53 kann unter anderem auf folgenden gut untersuchten Wegen erfolgen: usw. usw. ............ unten im Link
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Auch ich nehme mich da gerne zurück, letztlich habe ich meine Erfahrungen ja auch gemacht.
Es dürfte reichen, wenn wir Links zum Thema haben, diese auf die relevanten Teile reduzieren und einstellen, weiterlesen mit ....... zu versehen. Dann kann jeder entscheiden, ob er will oder nicht.

Ob die Verkürzung von @Helmut reicht, glaube ich eher nicht, irgendwo dazwischen jedoch könnte es sein, natürlich auf dem Stand von heute. 
Eine vereinfachte Zusammenfassung kann jedoch durchaus hilfreich sein zum Verständnis.

Sehr gut lesbar und zu verstehen dieser Link, auch die Grafik erläutert die wichtigsten Funktionen und Wirkungsweisen.

http://www.biospektrum.de/blatt/d_bs_pdf&_id=934308

@Andi, lass uns die Hintergrundinformationen beschränken. Letztlich habe ich mit Aufgabe meines Berufes meine Dipl's an den Nagel gehangen und werde keine mehr Schreiben.
Jedoch meinen Kopf habe ich mitgenommen und übe noch am selektivem Vorgehen.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Hans-Jürgen,

es ist gut, dass Du Deinen Kopf nicht nur zum weiteren Recherchieren mitgenommen hast. - *Hier* - wird mit relativ klaren Formulierungen zu p53 Stellung bezogen.

*Ob Du eilst oder langsam gehst, der Weg vor Dir bleibt derselbe.* 
(Aus China)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Interessierte,


ich versuche durch nachfolgende Informationen einen Brückenschlag zu Zusammenhängen.
Bei jeder Zellteilungdurchläuft die Zelle eine geordnete Abfolge von verschiedenen Phasen, die alsZellzyklus bezeichnet wird.

 In der Mitosephase (M-Phase) teilen sich die Zellen. Die neu entstandenen Zellen können entweder in einen Ruhezustand (G0-Phase) eintreten, in dem sie sich nicht auf eine neue Zellteilungvorbereiten. 

Alternativ treten sie in die G1-Phase ein, in der ihre Zellbestandteile vervielfältigt werden, damit sie später in ausreichender Zahl für die beiden Tochterzellen zur Verfügung stehen. Die Entscheidung für G0 oderG1 wird durch Wachstumsfaktoren beeinflusst. Nach der G1-Phase folgt die S-Phase, in der sich das Erbmaterial verdoppelt. 

Die G2-Phase bereitet die nächste Mitose vor.

Der Übergang von einer Phase in die nächste unterliegt strengen *Qualitätskontrollen. »Checkpoints*« stellen sicher, dass Zellen nur in die nächste Phase eintreten, wenn die vorhergehende Phase korrekt abgeschlossenist. 
 
Nach Überschreiten einer bestimmten Schwelle am Ende der G1-Phase (RestrictionPoint) reagieren Zellen nicht mehr auf externe Wachstumsfaktoren oderwachstumsinhibierende Signale.

*Als Grenzposten fungiert das Retinoblastom-Protein* (pRb). Aktives pRb hemmt den TranskriptionsfaktorE2F, der das Ablesen von Genen ermöglicht, die für die S-Phase nötig sind. BeimÜbertritt in die S-Phase bewirken Veränderungen im pRb die Freigabe von E2F.

Der Zellzyklus kann weitergehen. 
*Mutationen im Rb-Gen, die zum Funktionsverlust von pRb führen, lassen den Zellzyklus unkontrolliert ablaufenund sind Ursache für das Retinoblastom, einen bösartigen Tumor der Netzhaut.  

( Achtung Malte )  Retinsäure*
 
*Menschen haben als diploide Organismen zwei Kopien des Rb-Gens. Solange eine dieser beiden Kopien funktionsfähiges pRb-Proteinproduziert, bricht die Krankheit nicht aus. Nur wenn beide Rb-Gene mutiert sind, kann die Zelle den Zellzyklus an dieser Stelle nicht stoppen. Das Rb-Gen wirkt somit als Tumorsuppressor-Gen* __**
*Tumorsuppressor-Gene und Tumorsuppressoren*
                    
  
Tumorsuppressoren sind Proteine, die unter anderem den Zellzyklus      kontrollieren oder den programmierten Zelltod (Apoptose) auslösen. 

  
Mutationen in den Genen der Tumorsuppressoren bewirken einen      Kontrollverlust beim Zellzyklus oder stören die Elimination geschädigter      Zellen durch Apoptose. 

  
Durch die Vermehrung von vorgeschädigten Zellen werden die Schäden an      die Tochterzellen weitergegeben; das Tumorrisiko steigt. 

  
Gene der Tumorsuppressoren verhalten sich rezessiv. Erst eine      Mutation in beiden Genkopien führt zum vollständigen Funktionsverlust des      Tumorsuppressors.






 


In mehr als 50 Prozent derTumoren werden Mutationen im Gen für den Tumorsuppressor p53 detektiert.

Aufgrund seiner vielfältigen Funktionen heißt p53 auch »Wächter des Genoms«oder »Masterregulator«. In gesunden Zellen stoppt p53 den Zellzyklus beiSchäden an der DNA, indem es die Freigabe von E2F durch pRb verhindert*. Dadurch erhält die Zelle Zeit, die notwendigen Reparaturen an der DNA vor der Teilung durchzuführen. Bei irreparablen Schäden leitet p53 den Zelltod(Apoptose) ein.* 
**
Für jeden Checkpoint ist eine Reihe von Proteinen notwendig. Sind solche Checkpoint-Proteine selbst von Mutationen betroffen, kann der Zellzyklus im Fall eines Problems nicht mehr angehalten werden. Die trotz Problem fortschreitende DNA-Replikation oder Mitose führt zu weiteren Mutationen oder _Aneuploidien._****
*Krebszellen reaktivieren Telomerase.

*Verliert eine Zelle p53, verliert sie auch diesen Schutzmechanismus. Ohne ihr molekulares Replikationszählwerk teilen sich die Zellen ungehemmt weiter und verbrauchen ihr gesamtes Telomerkapital. Viele Zellen verlieren lebenswichtige Gene, sodass sie absterben. Mit der Zeit gelingt es einigen wenigen Zellen, die Telomerase-Expression zu reaktivieren.

Mit Hilfe der Telomerase wird der gerade vorliegende, meist katastrophale Zustand des Genoms stabilisiert, indem die gerade vorliegenden DNA-Enden mit Telomeren versehen und so als "erlaubte" Enden getarnt werden.

 Das beendet den Anarchismus des Bruch-Fusions-Brücken-Zyklus und stabilisiert einen Zellklon mit grotesk verunstaltetem Genom.

_Dieser Zellklon wird zum Ausgangspunkt des nächsten Stadiums der Tumorverbreitung. 
_
_In 85 bis 90% dermalignen Neoplasien des Menschen ist Telomerase reaktiviert.

_*Die pharmazeutische Industriearbeitet intensiv daran, Telomerasehemmer zu entwickeln. Da der Großteil der somatischen Zellen Telomerase nicht exprimiert, besteht hier die Hoffnung auf eine neue Klasse von Krebsmedikamenten mit niedrigerer Toxizität.
*
*Die biologische Uhr tickt* 
 
Trotzdem leben wir nicht ewig, was nach Ansicht der Forscher auf die Tatsache zurückzuführen ist, dass die Zahl der Stammzellen mit steigendem Alter abnimmt und differenzierte Zellen ein begrenztes Teilungspotenzial haben.Manche können sich gar nicht mehr teilen, bei anderen ist spätestens nach etwa 60 Zellteilungen Schluss. Da schließlich Zellen nicht mehr ersetzt werden,beginnen Alterungsprozesse, die in den Organen zu Funktionsverlusten und letztlich zum Tod des Menschen führen.. 
 
_Eine molekulare Grundlage für diese »Lebensuhr« sind die als Telomerebezeichneten Enden der DNA.
_
 Bei jeder Verdopplung werden die äußeren Stücke nicht mit vervielfältigt, sodass die DNA von Zellgeneration zu Zellgeneration immer kürzer wird. Wird eine kritische Größe unterschritten, kann die DNA nicht mehr verdoppelt werden: Die Zelle kann sich nicht mehr teilen.

*Stammzellen und Keimzellen besitzen daher ein Enzym (Telomerase), das die Enden der DNA auffüllt, sodass diese Zellen sich häufiger teilen und damit ihre Funktion im Sinne des Gesamtorganismus erfüllen können.

 Viele Tumorzellen arbeiten mit dem gleichen Trick. 

*wird fortgesetzt

----------


## LowRoad

Ein Gespräch über Big Data in der Krebsmedizin mit dem Bioinformatiker Roland Eils und dem Onkologen Christof von Kalle 

*Das Nationale Centrum für Tumorerkrankungen, das vom DKFZ und dem Universitätsklinikum Heidelberg eingerichtet wurde, kündigte an, von 2015 an allen Patienten, bei denen es sinnvoll erscheint, die Entzifferung des Krebsgenoms anzubieten. Wie ist das zu erreichen?*
Eils: Wir werden jedem Patienten ein Aufklärungsgespräch anbieten. Wenn wir danach Material aus dem Tumor entnehmen, wollen wir alle relevanten genetischen Daten mit der Krankengeschichte verbinden. Zunächst einmal, um die Grundlagenforschung voranzubringen, im Einzelfall aber auch, um klinische Fragen zu klären.

*Was heißt das konkret?*
von Kalle: Je nach Art der Krebserkrankung suchen wir zunächst oft nach einem Panel von 150 bis 600 Mutationen, von denen bereits bekannt ist, dass sie mit Krebs assoziiert sind und bedeutende Schaltstellen der Entartung darstellen. Dafür ist weniger Gewebe nötig als für eine komplette Sequenzierung, die bei vielen Patienten anschließend in Frage kommt.
Eils: Wir bauen derzeit die nötige Infrastruktur dafür auf. In diesem Jahr wollen wir das Erbgut von rund 1500 Patienten komplett entziffern. Im nächsten Jahr werden es 500 bis 1000 mehr sein, bis wir in drei Jahren in Zusammenarbeit mit Kollegen in ganz Deutschland von rund 5000 Patienten das Erbgut komplett analysieren können.

*Wann ist die vollständige Erbgutanalyse derzeit sinnvoll?*
von Kalle: Zum Beispiel um das Mutationsspektrum der Krebsleiden von Kindern zu erkennen. In Deutschland werden Onkologen im Rahmen des Inform-Projektes für jedes Kind eine Komplettsequenzierung anbieten, wenn nach einer ersten Behandlung ein Rückfall auftritt. Das betrifft rund 500 bis 700 Kinder jährlich. Handlungsbedarf sehen wir außerdem bei Krebsformen, die bisher kaum auf Behandlungen ansprechen.
Eils: Tumoren der Bauchspeicheldrüse etwa. Trotz aller Forschung gibt es keine gezielten Therapien, die Überlebensrate ist schlecht. Wir haben daher angefangen, das Erbgut von möglichst allen Patienten am Universitätsklinikum Heidelberg komplett zu sequenzieren, wenn ihnen ein solcher Tumor chirurgisch entfernt wurde.

*Es finden sich in jeder Zelle unzählige Mutationen. Wie lernt man zu unterscheiden, was die Tumoren antreibt?*
Eils: Das ist eine entscheidende Frage. Deshalb sind die frühkindlichen Tumoren sehr interessant für uns, weil sie noch kaum Kontakt zur Umwelt hatten. Diese Krebszellen zeigen also nur wenige, oft typische Veränderungen. Bei einer 70-jährigen Brustkrebspatientin hingegen ist die Situation schwieriger, in ihrem Leben sind ihr schon einige mutagene Faktoren begegnet.

*Kann Big Data bei älteren Patienten nichts ausrichten?*
von Kalle: Oh doch. Bei Lungenkrebs beispielsweise haben Mutationsmuster die Behandlung verändert. Seit drei Jahren kann man vielen Lungenkrebspatienten eine genetische Diagnostik anbieten, die bestimmte Subgruppen identifiziert und entsprechende Therapien bestimmt. Man entwickelt heute Medikamente auf der Basis der Biologie der Krebszellen, weil man erkennt, welcher Signalweg an- oder abgeschaltet ist oder welches Reparatursystem blockiert wird.

*Was kostet die Sequenzierung pro Fall in etwa?*
Eils: Wir liegen bei rund 10000 Euro pro Patient, der IT-Anteil liegt bei 20 bis 30 Prozent. Und vergessen Sie nicht das Personal.

*Wie verbessern Algorithmen nun die Therapie?*
Eils: Manchmal finden sich dieselben Mutationen von Krebstypen, für die bereits zielgerichtete Medikamente existieren, unerwartet bei anderen Tumorerkrankungen. Hier kann man die erprobten Mittel dann versuchsweise einsetzen.
von Kalle: Eine aus den genetischen Daten gewonnene Hypothese kann in einen Therapieversuch münden. Eine neue Fragestellung der Bioinformatiker kann in eine klinische Studie münden. Und spannend ist die Suche nach Eiweißabschnitten, die durch Krebsmutationen neu entstehen und dem Immunsystem Angriffspunkte liefern könnten, die nur den Krebs treffen. Die Abwehrreaktion ließe sich vielleicht anstacheln.


Man scheint auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein, aber das wird noch sehr sehr lange dauern, bis da was Verwertbares für uns raus kommt.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Andi&all,

ich begrüsse es sehr, dass du dich mit der DNA und der Sequenzierung auseinandersetzt.
Offenbar sind weitgehend von der Öffentlichkeit noch nicht voll wahrgenommen, die Sequenzierung schon so weit fortgeschritten, dass wir im Jahre 2015 einiges erwarten können.




> Beim Prostatakarzinom gibt es nur sehr wenige Mutationen, aber eine große genetische Unordnung. Viele dieser genetischen Veränderungen sind prognostisch und therapeutisch relevant. Durch die Fortschritte bei der Gensequenzierung wird sich die Krebsmedizin fundamental ändern. *Das komplette Genom eines Tumors kann heute innerhalb einer Woche für ca. 1.000, Euro analysiert werden.*


Und während ich diese Quelle zitiere, wird schon 750 Euro genannt.
Gerade einmal so viel, was für eine anspruchsvolle MRT abgerechnet wird.

*Was bezweckt man mit der DNA Sequenzierung?

*1. Die Entwicklung von Verfahren, die eine möglichst frühzeitige und sichere Unterscheidung von indolenten Tumoren mit geringem Progressionsrisikovon den klinisch relevantenTumoren erlauben.

 2. Die Identifizierung von Patienten, die von einer gezielten molekularen Therapie profitieren.

Zitat Andi:



> Man scheint auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein, aber das wird noch sehr sehr lange dauern, bis da was Verwertbares für uns raus kommt.


Vielleicht sind wir viel näher dran als angenommen.

*Gesamtgenomsequenzierung zum Verständnismolekularer Grundlagen vonKrebs
*
_Der Cancer Genome Atlas (TCGA) und das International Cancer Genome Consortium (ICGC) sind die beiden größten internationalen Krebsforschungsprojekte mit dem Ziel, eine große Anzahl aller bedeutenden Tumortypen mit Next Generation Sequencing zu untersuchen.
_*
Bis Ende 2015 erwarten wir, dass ca.28.000 individuelle Tumoren komplett genomisch analysiert sind. In diesen und anderen Projekten wurden bis heute mehr als 300 Prostatakarzinome* analysiert.

Komplementiert werden diese Studien durch Daten zu Genexpression und Genkopiezahl sowie chromosomalerund epigenetischer Veränderungen, die Einblicke in die molekularen Veränderungen des Prostatakarzinoms in einzigartiger Detailfülle erlauben.

 Unsere Grupp*e in Hamburg fokussiert sich imICGC in Kooperation mit dem Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum (DKFZ) und dem European Molecular Biology Lab (EMBL) in Heidelberg sowie dem Max Planck-Institut(MPI) in Berlin auf die Analyse sehr früher Tumoren von jungen Patienten (early onset prostate cancer) und im TCGA in Kooperation mit den US-amerikanischen Kollegen um die Entschlüsselung besonders fortgeschrittener Tumoren. 

*Es ist zu erwarten, dass sich durch integrative Analysen der unterschiedlichen Datentypen ein immer präziseres Bild der molekularen Entstehung und der Progressiondes Prostatakarzinoms abzeichnen wird. Aus diesen Erkenntnissen werden zudem sowohl neue Kandidatengene zur Prognoseabschätzung als *auch zur Therapie von fortgeschrittenen Stadiend er Erkrankung hervorgehen.

*Erste Ergebnisse aus den großen Sequenzierstudien zeigen weiterhin, dass das Prostatakarzinom nicht durch Mutationen in einzelnen Genen, sondern durch eine komplexe Unordnung des Genoms so genannte strukturelle Variat*io*nen(De*letionen, Translokationen, Rearrangements,Genfusionen)  charakterisiertist.

**Technische Revolution der Gensequenzierungwird die Onkologie fundamentalverändern:

*Es ist zu vermuten, dassnach Beendigung der großen akademischen Sequenzierprojekt*e Ende nächsten Jahr*es alle wichtigen genomischen Mechanismen onkologischer Erkrankungen entschlüsselt sind. Es ist z. B. jetzt schonabzusehen, dass es nur wenige tumorrelevantezelluläre Pathways gibt. Diesespielen jedoch bei nahezu allen Tumorenin unterschiedlicher Ausprägung eine relevanteRolle. Das Krebs-Alphabet bestehtalso nur aus wenigen Buchstaben.Mit diesen kann man aber unendlichviele Wörter in unterschiedlichen Sprachenschreiben. So kann z. B. jeder Pathwayan zahlreichen verschiedenen Stellen (Genen) auf verschiedenen molekularenEbenen (DNA, RNA, miRNA, Methylom, Protein etc.) gestört sein und wiederum sehr komplex mit anderen Pathways interagieren.  

Es zeichnet sich ab, dass durch die Kombination klassischer,histologischer und validierter molekularer Marker Verbesserungen in den Prognoseabschätzungenbeim Prostatakarzinomzu erwarten sind, die zukünftig für mehr Patienten ein active surveillanceals realistische Therapieoption erscheinen lassen. Weiterhin werden bei vielen Prostatakarzinomen molekulare Veränderungen gefunden, die darauf hinweisen,dass zielgerichtete molekulare Therapien beim metastasierten Prostatakarzinom wirksam sein könnten. Als Konsequenz wird die Routinesequenzierung von Prostatakarzinomen vor jeglicher Therapieentscheidung in wenigen Jahren Standard sein. 

Der komplette Link zur Vertiefung.
https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...omm_online.pdf

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Hans-Jürgen,*




> Es ist zu vermuten, dass nach Beendigung der großen akademischen Sequenzierprojekte Ende nächsten Jahres alle wichtigen genomischen Mechanismen onkologischer Erkrankungen entschlüsselt sind


Schrieb Prof. Schlomm in dem von dir verlinktem Beitrag. Nun steht es mir nicht an Prof. Schlomm hier irgendwas zu unterstellen, allerdings habe ich doch Zweifel, ob sich das schon Ende diesen Jahres, der Artikel wurde im Februar 2014 verfasst, realisieren lässt. An dem Verständnis der Krebsprogression, d.h. der Frage was den Krebs antreibt, forschen schon tausende von Wissenschaftlern seit Jahrzehnten und Prof. Schlomm will das nun in zwei Jahren alleine schaffen, kaum zu glauben.

Sein Ansatz, der DNA Sequenzierung, will er von Active-Surveillance (AS) bis metastasierten Prostatakrebs einsetzen. Da frage ich mich dann aber schon, ob er weiß, dass die Heterogenität der Metastasen, besonders beim Prostatakarzinom, enorm ist. Man kann unmöglich Gewebeproben aus allen Metastasen entnehmen. Speziell bei Organ, aber auch Knochenmetastasen ist dies extrem schwierig.

Weiterhin ist noch völlig offen, welche DNA Mutationsprofile mit welchen Medikamenten behandelbar wären. Ich darf wohl annehmen, dass Prof. Schlomm sich der evidenzbasierten Medizin, so wie sie in den S3 Leilinien beschrieben wird, verpflichtet fühlt. Demnach müsste solch ein diagnostisches Vorgehen mit einer Therapieoption verbunden sein, die ein Überlebensvorteil erkennen lässt. Dazu müssten aber erst Studien durchgeführt werden, die aktuell noch nicht mal definiert sind. Bis es da zu validen Ergebnissen kommt wird noch viel Zeitvergehen, denke ich. Zumindest würde ich nicht drauf warten.

Ich will hier mal ein, wie mir scheint, etwas realitätsnäheres Beispiel einer WES (whole exome Sequencing) einer Knochenmetastase eines Prostatakrebspatienten bringen. Van Allen und Kollegen beschreiben in [1], das dieser Patient schon relativ zügig eine Resistenz gegenüber der Testosteronentzugstherapie, incl. Zweitlinienpräparaten (Enzalutamide) entwickelte. Auf kompliziertem Wege entnahm man eine Probe einer lytischen Knochenmetastase und führte sie einer WES zu:




> A total of *1955 unique somatic mutations*, small insertions deletions and copy number alterations were observed.  Although many important DNA rearrangements occur outside of exon coding regions9 and are not robustly detected by WES, assessment of breakpoints within or near exons demonstrated multiple putative events. Germline analysis revealed *23 856 single-nucleotide polymorphisms* across the exome.


*1955 Mutationen!* Welche Davon ist krankheitsrelevant, welche eher Beiwerk? Die Forscher arbeiten sich dann über diverse Hypothesen an bekannte Signalwege ran, und formulierten so eine zielgerichtete Therapieoption:



Leider wurde das nicht praktisch erprobt, und selbst wenn, wäre es weiterhin nur eine Hypothese, prospektive Studien müssten das erhärten bevor es irgendwie in die klinische Praxis einziehen dürfte. Ich fürchte, dass man auf diesem Wege noch viel Neuland erkunden muss. Irgendwann kann es aber soweit reifen, dass wir davon profitieren, d.h. wir persönlich eher nicht mehr.


*Gibt es Alternativen:*
Sicher! Die gute alte Biomarkeranalyze. Sie untersucht nicht die DNA auf Mutationen, sondern nimmt sich der daraus resultierenden Ergebnisse an.




Man erkennt, dass uns vertraute Signalwege überexprimiert erscheinen. Ein Therapieversuch könnte hier vielleicht durch einen AR Antagonist (Enzalutamide), einem Somatostatinanaloga, einem VEGF Blocker (Avastin) und einem TOPO Poison (Etoposide) erfolgen. (!! Das ist eine hypothetische Überlegung, keine Therapieempfehlung !!)

Der Vorteil dieses Biomarkergestützen Vorgehens ist, dass es verfügbar ist und irgendwie überschaubare Resultate liefert, weshalb ich es derzeit präferieren würde.

Schade, dass ich/wir zu unbedeutend bin/sind, um dies mit Prof. Schlomm zu diskutieren.

-------------------------------------------------------------------
[1]: Van Allen; Successful whole-exome sequencing from a prostate cancer bone metastasis biopsy; Nature-PCAN, Dec. 2014 Page 23-27

P.S. Hans-Jürgen, es wäre schön, wenn deine Beiträge nicht nur aus Copy&Paste bestünden. Etwas mehr eigene Überlegung würden die Beiträge interessanter gestalten! Ansonsten reicht ein Link.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Schade, dass ich/wir zu unbedeutend bin/sind, um dies mit Prof. Schlomm zu diskutieren.


Lieber Andi,

es wäre doch einen Versuch wert. Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, das auch ein Prof. Schlomm zugänglich für einen solchen Gedankenaustausch ist, wenn es denn von einem so potenten Ansprechpartner wie Dich initiiert wird.

Du erinnerst Dich, dass ich Prof. Wenz Deine im Forum eingestellte Übersetzung seines in Düsseldorf in englischer Sprache gehaltenen Vortrages per E-Mail mit Forums-Link zugestellt hatte. Die anerkennenden Worte von ihm zu dieser perfekten Übersetzung hatte ich an Dich weitergeleitet.

Die Mediziner reklamieren doch hin und wieder, dass nicht genügend Impulse in Richtung Erfahrensaustausch von betroffenen Patienten kommen. Man sollte also durchaus den Faden aufgreifen. - *Hier* -  geht es zur Kontaktaufnahme.

*"Niemand kann dir eine Brücke bauen, auf der du über den Fluss des Lebens schreiten musst, niemand außer dir allein"*
(Friedrich Nietzsche)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Andi&Interssierte,

wenn wir ernsthaft den Inhalt obiger Auszüge diskutieren wollen, brauchen wir neben Kongruenz in der Wiedergabe auch die Übereinstimmung mit dem Verfasser bzw. den arbeitsteilenden anderen Betroffenen. Zumindest müssen wir das klar zuordnen um die nötigen Rückschlüsse ziehen zu können.

Das sind:
_das International Cancer Genome Consortium (ICGC)
_Derzeit sind im ICGC 35 Projekte aus 12 Ländern vertreten.
Deutschland gehört dazu. Aus Deutschland beteiligt sind:
Die Martini Klinik Hamburg Eppendorf, die Berliner MPI, mehrere Abteilungen im DKFZ Heidelberg mit unterschiedlichen Projekten,* European Molecular Biology Lab (EMBL)* u.a.

Prof. Schlomm aus Hamburg und die anderen Partner aus Deutschland befassen sich um Sequenzierung auf die A*nalyse sehr früher Tumoren von jungen Patienten (early onset prostate cancer)

Die Analyse weit fortgeschrittener Tumore wird aus dem* *International Cancer Genome Consortium (ICGC) beigesteuert.

Was ist der Zweck dieser Arbeitsteilung?

*


> Der Zusammenschluss zu einem internationalen Konsortium ermöglicht ein koordiniertes und standardisiertes Vorgehen der Projektpartner, so dass technische und finanzielle Ressourcen optimal genutzt, hohe und einheitliche Qualitätsstandards durchgesetzt und keine redundanten Fragestellungen bearbeitet werden.


*Das Know-how der einzelnen Projektpartner, beispielsweise im Bereich der Datenintegration, kann effizient verbreitet und gemeinsam genutzt werden. Ein standardisiertes Vorgehen gewährleistet auch die Vergleichbarkeit der Daten für weiterführende Analysen. Ein wichtiges Anliegen des ICGC ist es, die Ergebnisse schnellstmöglich der wissenschaftlichen Gemeinschaft zur Verfügung zu stellen, um die Tumorforschung voranzubringen und die Resultate in die klinische Anwendung zu überführen. 
*
Ohne Zweifel braucht das Zeit, trotzdem bin ich da sehr optimistisch, denn erste Erkenntnisse deuten in die Richtung, dass schon zugelassene Medikamente für andere Entitäten
auf dem Markt sind und passen könnten. Das ist keine Vermutung sondern schon klar benannt worden. Andere könnten durch leichte Veränderungen zielführend werden.

Wichtig ist, dass weiterführende Mutationen vermieden werden.

In Anbetracht dieser Tatsachen lieber Andi, wird wohl überprüft werden müssen ob Pten, BRCA XYZ, BCL 2, u.a. Treiber in Zukunft noch die Bedeutung haben werden oder nur *eine Teillösung* darstellen. Dazu zählen auch die Biomarker. Wir werden das Kapitel Krebs mit der Genom Sequenzierung völlig neu definieren und die Erkenntnisse hieraus, werden ganz andere Therapieformen aufzeigen.

Die Frage ist nur, wie wir uns als Betroffene verhalten sollen um Zeit zu gewinnen, Mutation durch aggressive Therapien vermeiden, die später weiterführende Therapien verbauen war mir immer ein Anliegen. Damit meine ich nicht nur P53, sondern besonders Mutation und Resistenz. Dieses wurde nicht von allen verstanden. 

Über die Vereinbarkeit mit den S3 Leitlinien mache ich mir zur Zeit wenig Gedanken, da diese bei uns Schwerbetroffene immer schon wenig brauchbares ergab.
Bei den low risk Tumoren sieht das anders aus. Hier leiten sie wirklich.

Überraschend ist die weltweite starke Präferenz in diesen Forschungspools, auch auf Europäische Ebene laufen viele derartige Forschungen, die wir im Forum so gut wie nicht wahrgenommen haben. Meine öfteren Versuche in dieser Richtung hatten kaum Resonanz. Pub Med dominierte, engt aber auch sehr ein, weil der focusierte Blickwinkel fast nur ausschließlich auf die Pharma ausgerichtet ist.

Nicht zu unterschätzen ist die Power der jetzigen Forschungspools, getragen von der Absicht, Forschung nicht der Pharma alleine mehr zu überlassen. Auch die einzelnen Länder z. B. der EU steuern Forschungsgelder bei.

Aus den Forschungsergebnissen können sich Studien ergeben, die in ihrem Austausch und der Arbeitsteilung zu Ergebnissen führen können, die bisherige Zeiten in den Schatten stellen wird. Es könnte sich Forschungswettbewerb einstellen zwischen der Pharma und den internationalen Forschungspools.

Ob die derzeitigen verstärkten Aktivitäten der Pharma - durch Telomerase - die Verkürzung der DNA ( Telomere - siehe auch obige Beiträge ) entgegenzuwirken könnte für uns Fortgeschrittene ein ganz wichtiger Zeitaufschub bewirken. Dann nämlich, wenn es gelänge, die Differenzierung zu triggern in Richtung Diploidie. Es wäre somit gut, wenn hier auch andere ein besonderes Augenmerk legen könnten. Dabei sollte aber nicht die Lebensverlängerung durch Altwerden im Vordergrund stehen, sondern unsere Telomerverkürzung zu Anemploidie.

Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

*Lieber Hans-Jürgen,*
ja, natürlich macht das Prof. Schlomm nicht alles alleine, das war eine rhetorisch bedingte Verkürzung  :L&auml;cheln:  Anknüpfend daran könnte man formulieren, dass Prof. Schlomm diese Unterstützung auch dringend nötig hätte, wenn man in ca. 10 Monaten, Ende 2015 mit der Arbeit fertig werden will. Schaut man sich auf den Seiten des *ICGC* um, werden die Ziele dort deutlich zurückhaltender formuliert:




> ...The ICGC facilitates communication among the members and provides a forum for coordination with the objective of maximizing efficiency among the scientists working to understand, treat, and prevent these diseases.


Eine direkte Überführung der Studienergebnisse in therapeutische Ansätze ist nicht die Aufgabe des Konsortiums, sollte aber natürlich letztendlich das Ziel sein, was uns dann wieder interessiert. Wann es dazu kommt? Ich weiß es nicht.

Auf dem Weg der Erkenntnis wird man allerlei Wirkungsmechanismen erkennen, oder entsprechende Hypothesen aufstellen. Für viele der Wirkungsmechanismen, da gebe ich dir recht, sind medikamentöse Ansätze vorhanden, die ein Versuch wert wären. Nun kannst du dem Ergebnis von Pilotstudien, wenn es für dich stichhaltig erscheint, vorgreifen, und diese Ansätze selbst schon jetzt durchführen. Bei den meisten Patienten dürfte das allerdings an den Kosten scheitern. Ein Ausweg wäre, sich selbst in eine entsprechende Studie einzubringen. Diese testen dann aber oft nur einen Weg von vielen, wo wir doch wissen, dass es gerade die Kombination unterschiedlicher therapeutischer Wege ist, die uns die größten Vorteile verschaffen könnten. Bisher sind solche Studien auch noch gar nicht skizziert worden, also brauchen wir wieder Gelduld.

*
Tumoren bei jungen Patienten (Pediatric Cancer)*
Durch die noch nicht vorhandenen natürlichen Mutationen im Genom, die sich im Laufe des Lebens anreichern würden, treten die Krebsgene hier klarer zu Tage, was der Forschung hilft sie zu entdecken. Ein durchaus kluger Ansatz.

Wenn Prof. Schlomm sich den Krebserkrankungen bei jungen Menschen annimmt, dann fallen einem natürlich sofort die dort dominierenden Leukämien ein. 



Ich erwähne das hier, weil die Behandlung im geschichtlichen Kontext doch irgendwie Parallelen mit der Prostatakrebstherapie zeigt. Damit meine ich nicht die eingesetzten Medikamente, sondern den systematischen Ablauf.

Childhood Leukemia war noch 1950 eine immer tödlich verlaufende Krankheit, die auch noch ziemlich schnell zum Tode führte. Nach dem Aufkommen der ersten verfügbaren Chemotherapien, wurden diese auch an den erkrankten Kindern ausprobiert - mit wenig Erfolg. Dafür erhielten die Forscher harsche Kritik, wie sie denn todkranken, sterbenden Kindern die letzten Monate ihres Lebens noch mit toxischen Therapien verderben könnten, die kaum einen Überlebensvorteil bringen täten? Trotzdem forschte man weiter, und es wurden immer mehr Therapien für diese Krankheit erprobt. Die Onkologen Frei und Freireich nahmen nun ihren ganzen Mut zusammen und gaben den Kindern eine Kombinationstherapie: "VAMP" (Vincristine, Amethopterin (methotrexate), 6-MP, und Prednisone - jeweils in voller Dosierung!). Ein Sturm der Entrüstung brandete auf, denn die Kombination von Chemotherapien war damals ein völlig abwegiger Gedanke, und man fürchtete, dass nach einem unvermeidlichen Wiederauftreten der Krankheit man mit leeren Händen dastehen würde.




> ...Giving these kids four drugs all at once! As a Christian, I thought it was immoral because if they relapsed we would have no fallback. I thought Freireich was crazy...


[James S. Olson, Ph.D., MD-Anderson-CC]

Nun, Frei und Freireich waren nicht verrückt, und heute weiß man, dass man etwa 85% dieser Kinder mit Kombinationstherapien heilen kann. Bei leider teilweise lebenslang anhaltenden Nebenwirkungen, das muss man fairerweise anmerken.




*Early Onset of Prostate Cancer*
bedeutet, Prostatakrebs bei jungen Männern. Dieser ist bekanntlich erheblich seltener, aber dafür meist deutlich aggressiver. Viele argumentieren, dass diese Erkrankung doch nicht gleichbedeutend mit dem "Altmännerkrebs" ist, und somit auch nicht gleich behandelt werden sollte. Schulterzucken beim medizinischen Establishment! Man versucht nun über die Analyse der Mutationen herauszufinden, was denn bei den frühen Prostatakrebsen anders ist. Die TMPRSS2:ERG Fusion ist eines dieser Dinge. Andere Erkenntnisse werden folgen. Therapien ebenso, aber wann: auch das weiß ich nicht. Was ich aber weiß ist, dass es noch dauern wird.


*Differenzierung triggern...*
Oh je, hatten wir das nicht schon anderswo diskutiert?

----------


## LowRoad

> Ohne Zweifel braucht das Zeit, trotzdem bin ich da sehr optimistisch, denn erste Erkenntnisse deuten in die Richtung, dass schon zugelassene Medikamente für andere Entitäten
> auf dem Markt sind und passen könnten...


Ich möchte hier nochmal auf die von Hans-Jürgen vorhergesagten therapeutischen Möglichkeiten eingehen, die sich, seiner Meinung nach, aus dem International Cancer Genome Projekt und Prof. Schlomm vom UKE ergeben würden. Dazu gibt es eine ganz i*nteressante Präsentation von Prof. Schlomm*, welche es sogar geschafft hat als Literatur des Monats beim BPS aufgenommen zu werden, erstaunlich. Weniger erstaunlich ist aber, dass das offensichtlich niemanden interessiert. Meine Enttäuschung diesbezüglich hatte ich ja schon mehrfach kundgetan, aber raffe mich dann doch immer wieder auf, mir wichtig erscheinende Sachverhalte hier vorzutragen. So enpfinde ich das sogar in Deutsch verfasste Review Wert hier kommentiert zu werden.

Grundlage der Besprechung von Prof. Schlomm war eine Gesamtgenomsequenzierung an 10 verstorbenen Prostatakrebspatienten. Natürlich hatten diese 10 Patienten mehr als jeweils eine Metastase, sondern neben dem Primärtumor noch Metastasen an verschiedenen Stellen. Man versuchte aus den gewonnenen Sequenzierungsdaten Aufschlüsse zu erlangen, welchen Weg die Metastasierung genommen hat, und, was noch wichtiger war, welche Mutationen notwendig waren, um diese Metastasierungen zu triggern.

Prof. Schlomm beschreibt erst nochmals kurz die zwei sich gegenüberstehenden Metastasierungsmodelle, nämlich die sequenzielle und die parallele Metastasierung:




> Das *sequenzielle* Modell der Metastasierung geht davon aus, dass sich, ähnlich wie beim Hodentumor, die Metastasierung von einer Stufe zur nächsten springt, also z.B. vom Primärtumor in einen Lymphknoten, dann in den Nächsten, usw. In den Lymphknoten reift die Metastase dann weiter, akquiriert weitere Mutationen, so dass sie hier die Fähigkeit erst im Lymphknoten erlernt, in die Knochen oder die Organe zu metastasieren, was auch die Rationale für eine möglichst ausgedehnte Lymphadenektomie beim Prostatakarzinom darstellt. 
> 
> Dem gegenüber steht das Modell der *parallel lymphogenen- und hämatogenen Aussaat*, welches beschreibt, dass hämatogene Metastasen unabhängig bzw. nicht über den Schritt der lymphogenen Metastasierung entstehen können. Die Konsequenz dieses Modells wäre, dass mittels Lymphadenektomie eine parallele hämatogene Metastasierung nicht unbedingt zu beeinflussen wäre, die Entfernung des Primärtumors jedoch sehr wichtig ist


Bei der Gesamtgenomsequenzierung hat sich nun gezeigt, dass der Prostatakrebs schon von Beginn an sehr heterogen ist. Es konnte sowohl eine sequenzielle, als auch eine parallele Metastasierung nachgewiesen werden. Auch kommt ein reger Austausch von metastatischen Zellen vor, ja es findet sogar eine Re-Metastasierung in die Prostata statt!


Soweit so schlecht, aber was hat das nun für eine Bedeutung für den klinischen Alltag?




> Aus unserer Sicht haben die vorgestellten Daten eine sehr hohe klinische Bedeutung. 
> 
> Die Daten unterstreichen deutlich den Stellenwert der Tumorzellreduktion bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakarzinom, im Sinne einer ausgedehnten Lymphadenektomie sowie auch der Entfernung des Primärtumors


Nun, das ist wohl etwas der Institution (UKE) geschuldet, die sich halt auf die operativen Vorgehensweisen spezialisiert hat. Ich vermute aber mal, dass eine entsprechende Strahlentherapie, die die Lymphabflusswege mit einbezieht zumindest gleichwertige Ergebnisse zeigt. Wegen der geringeren Nebenwirkungen und der gleichzeitig durchgeführten Hormonblockade, wird dieser Ansatz allgemein sogar als höherwertig angesehen.

Auch geht Prof. Schlomm noch auf das oligometastatische Setting ein, wo wir nur sehr wenige lokale, meist Knochenmetastasen haben. Ob hier eine trotzdem durchgeführte lokale Therapie vorteilhaft wäre, wird in Studien erforscht, Indizien sprechen momentan dafür.

Will man dem metastasierten Krebs systemisch zu Leibe rücken, wird man immer an der Heterogenität der einzelnen Metastasen scheitern:




> Weiterhin haben die beschriebenen Daten große Bedeutung für das medikamentöse Management von metastatischen Prostatakarzinompatienten, da davon auszugehen ist, dass sich innerhalb der Metastasen selbst, sowie zwischen den Metastasen eine große Heterogenität besteht, welche die Effektivität einer systemischen Therapie die gegen einen gemeinsamen  in allen Metastasen vorkommenden  Mechanismus gerichtet ist, in Frage stellt. 
> 
> Effektiv kann eine solche Therapie aufgrund der beschriebenen Daten nur sein, wenn tatsächlich alle metastatischen Klone, welche in den Metastasen vorhanden sind, vor der Initiierung einer Therapie molekular-biologisch untersucht werden, *was aber aus praktischen Gründen wahrscheinlich nie möglich sein wird.* Die Untersuchung einer einzigen Läsion (z.B. der aggressivste Herd im Bereich des Prostatektomiepräparates) wird uns nicht helfen, den gemeinsamen Nenner aller Metastasen zu finden,


Das ist eine auch für mich sehr enttäuschende Tatsache, da ich bisher schon davon ausgegangen bin, dass die Biomarkeranalyse von Tumorgewebe meine therapeutischen Optionen leiten könnte  dies scheint nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich zu sein.

Für Fatalismus liegt aber trotzdem kein Grund vor! Wenn uns weder die Biomarkeranalyse noch die Genomsequenzierung von Tumormaterial weiterhelfen, müssen wir uns momentan umso mehr auf die Bildgebung verlassen. 

Für Prof. Schlomm endet seine Aufgabe offensichtlich mit der Primärtherapie von metastasierten Patienten durch eine sehr weitreichende Tumormassereduktion. Warum sollte das in späteren Stadien nicht auch sinnvoll sein? Nehmen wir einmal an, es entwickelt sich eine kastrationsresistente Erkrankung nach langer systemischer Androgenblockade. Für diesen Fall hat die Gesamtgenomsequenzierung ergeben, dass sich diese Resistenz nicht systemisch bildet, was ja auch irgendwie wunderlich wäre, sondern relativ lokale Ausprägungen hat. Das gilt natürlich nicht nur für die Resistenzen einer Androgenblockade gegenüber, sondern sicherlich auch gegenüber Chemotherapien. Wären diese resistenten Metastasen erkennbar, könnte man sie, wenn erreichbar, auch nochmals lokal therapieren um die Krankheit ein Stück weiter in einen chronischen Verlauf zu bekommen. Ein Vorschlag den auch schon Prof. Wenz in Düsseldorf beim vom BPS mitorganisierten Symposium um das kastrationsresistente Prostatakarzinom vorgestellt hatte.




> Die fokale Therapie reduziert nun die Tumorzellanzahl und damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine Zelle zu einem metastatischen Klon entartet. Aufgrund der heute bestehenden Daten können wir davon ausgehen, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer metastatischen Entartung linear mit der Anzahl der eliminierten Zellen gesenkt werden kann. Das bedeutet, wenn wir mit der fokalen Therapie die Anzahl der Tumorzellen in einem Tumorfokus um den Faktor 1000 verringert haben, so haben wir auch das Risiko für eine weitere metastatische Entartung um den Faktor 1000 verringert.


Leider ist es bei diesem einen Symposium geblieben, schade aber es ist nun mal eine Tatsache, dass beim BPS mehr die neu diagnostizierten Männer im Vordergrund stehen. Ein Grund mehr für uns Fortgeschrittene für uns selbst aktiv zu werden!

----------


## Harald_1933

> Leider ist es bei diesem einen Symposium geblieben, schade aber es ist nun mal eine Tatsache, dass beim BPS mehr die neu diagnostizierten Männer im Vordergrund stehen. Ein Grund mehr für uns Fortgeschrittene für uns selbst aktiv zu werden!


Lieber Andi,

es ist gut für das Forum, dass Du Dich immer wieder aufraffst, solche bemerkenswerten Forschungsergebnisse für uns aufzuschlüsseln resp. verständlich zu machen. Ich verfolge mit großem Interesse ohnehin Deine eigenen Aktivitäten, dem PCa die Stirn zu bieten.




> Will man dem metastasierten Krebs systemisch zu Leibe rücken, wird man immer an der Heterogenität der einzelnen Metastasen scheitern


Damit müssen sich Betroffene wohl abfinden.




> Effektiv kann eine solche Therapie aufgrund der beschriebenen Daten nur sein, wenn tatsächlich alle metastatischen Klone, welche in den Metastasen vorhanden sind, vor der Initiierung einer Therapie molekular-biologisch untersucht werden, was aber aus praktischen Gründen wahrscheinlich nie möglich sein wird. Die Untersuchung einer einzigen Läsion (z.B. der aggressivste Herd im Bereich des Prostatektomiepräparates) wird uns nicht helfen, den gemeinsamen Nenner aller Metastasen zu finden,


So ist es nun mal.




> Für Fatalismus liegt aber trotzdem kein Grund vor! Wenn uns weder die Biomarkeranalyse noch die Genomsequenzierung von Tumormaterial weiterhelfen, müssen wir uns momentan umso mehr auf die Bildgebung verlassen.


Und hier wird immer noch mit Verbesserungen zu rechnen sein.

Das Leben muss weiter gehen und es geht weiter.

*"Mögest du immer Rückenwind haben und stets Sonnenschein im Gesicht. Mögen die Schicksalsstürme dich hinauftragen, auf dass du mit den Sternen tanzt"*
(George Jung)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Dann bleibt zu hoffen, dass die mit verbesserter Bildgebung erkannten Metastasen auch lokal zu therapieren sind - vielleicht sogar minimalinvasiv ? 

Wie immer - das wird in jedem Einzelfall wieder anders sein.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## LowRoad

> ...es ist nun mal eine Tatsache, dass beim BPS mehr die neu diagnostizierten Männer im Vordergrund stehen...


Per mail hat mir der Vorstand des BPS gestern mitgeteilt,_ dass er es absolut nicht so sieht, dass beim BPS die neu diagnostizierten Männer mehr im Vordergund stehen!_

So unterschiedlich kann die Wahrnehmung sein.

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Andi,




> Genetische Evolution des tödlichen, metastasierenden Prostatakarzinoms


zuerst einmal meinen großen Dank, dass du dich mit der Thematik der DNA, Genome, Sequenzierung so befasst hast. Hier hast du sehr viel Input gegeben, welches gewürdigt wird. Wir nähern uns an, unverkennbar, was auch eine neue Basis der Diskussion zulässt und wo ich mich denn gerne wieder aufraffe aktiver zu sein.




> *Differenzierung triggern...
> * Oh je, hatten wir das nicht schon anderswo diskutiert?


Lassen wir das einfach einmal so stehen und die Wissenschaft reifen. Wir kommen mit Sicherheit noch einmal darauf zurück, wenn bei Immunmodulation, Genomsequenzierung, Medikamente gefunden werden, welche die natürliche Apoptose im Zellzyklus anstoßen und so Triggern, dass der nekrotische Tod mit der Folge von Entzündungsgewebe vermieden wird.

Die Differenzierung kann auch wieder eine Androgensensibilität zulassen, die mit einfachen und weitaus nebenwirkungsarmen Medikamente in einen möglichst langen chronischen Krankheitsverlauf übergehen können.

Das heißt natürlich auch, die Tumorlast so weit zu reduzieren, dass die Belastung des Immunsystems nicht kippt.
Das heißt auch, dass das Immunsystem und die mitochondriale Achse laufen muß, die Apoptosesuppressoren arbeiten und nicht durch permanente Intervenierung der Schulmedizin lahmgelegt werden. Das versucht der Tumor ohnehin.

Schaut man genauer hin, welche Maßnahmen der Tumor ergreift um seine Feinde lahmzulegen, so muß doch auffallen das der Tumor

das Immunsystem lahmlegt
auf Hypoxie umswitcht
saures Milieu
den Apoptosezyklus stört
den derzeitigen Therapien mit Resistenzen antwortet
u.a.

Was nun?
So weitermachen?
Zum Wohle der Wirtschaft? 
Wo bleibt der Betroffene, was sind die NW, wie die OS und um welchen Preis?

Somit werbe ich um die Beachtung und Wichtung neuerer Erkenntnisse aus der Wissenschaft mit verwertbaren Ergebnissen bei den Betroffenen, die aus den Leitlinien wenig oder gar keinen Benefit ziehen. Nämlich die der Schwerbetroffenen. 
Eine kleine Gruppe, mit hohem monetären Einsatz, die auch unzweifelhaft Begehrlichkeiten weckt.

Die Schulmedizin sollte zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass die immer wieder vorgetragenen systemisch, wirkenden Zytostatika den geringen kurzfristigen Benefit an OS nicht rechtfertigen welche die NW und die LQ des Betroffenen so stark beeinträchtigen.

Es sollten die wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse - welche sich aus der Überschrift dieses Threads in Zukunft herleitet - flott umgesetzt werden.
Sonst läuft die Schulmedizin Gefahr, dass sich vermehrt Betroffene abwenden und ihre eigenen Wege suchen. 

Es zeigt sich offenbar, dass sie damit immer mehr Erfolg haben und dieses ist nicht meiner eigenen Wahrnehmung geschuldet.

Andi, noch einmal meine Anerkennung, ich glaube, dass wir eine gemeinsame Basis haben zum diskutieren.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Prostatakrebs: Wie bösartig ist der Tumor? - Neuer Biomarker könnte Hinweise auf den Verlauf der Erkrankung geben.

*Liebe Mitbetroffene und Interessierte der DNA Sequenzierung.

Zur Erinnerung:



> *ICGC  weltweite Vernetzung im Kampf gegen Krebs
> 
> *            Im Internationalen Krebsgenom-Konsortium (International Cancer Genome Consortium, ICGC) arbeiten weltweit Wissenschaftlerinnen und Wissenschaftler daran, die 50 häufigsten Krebserkrankungen genetisch zu untersuchen, um neue verbesserte Ansätze zu Prävention, Diagnose und Therapie zu finden. Derzeit gibt es drei deutsche ICGC-Beteiligungen, eines der Projekte untersucht die Genome von früh entstehenden Prostatatumoren. Es wird dabei vom Bundesministerium für Bildung und Forschung (BMBF) mit einem Gesamtbudget von rund acht Millionen Euro über einen Zeitraum von fünf Jahren gefördert. Die beiden anderen Projekte untersuchen die molekularen Ursachen kindlicher Hirntumore und maligner Lymphome. Mehr zum ICGC und zu den deutschen Beteiligungen lesen Sie hier.


Das Ziel war für 2015 10.000 Prostatakarzinome zu sequenzieren. Gute 7500 wurden im August erreicht mit folgendem Ergebnis. 
Hintergrund:
Die wirklich aggressiven und zur Metastasierung neigenden PCa zu selektieren, dabei wurde der Biomarker B*AZ2A eindeutig* identifiziert.

*BAZ2A: Gradmesser für die Bösartigkeit

* Den auffälligsten Unterschied ermittelten die Forscherinnen und Forscher für das Protein BAZ2A. Es lag in Prostatakrebszellen in deutlich höherer Konzentration vor als in gesunden Zellen. In gesunden Zellen unterdrückt das Protein BAZ2A die Aktivität von Ribosomen, den Proteinfabriken der Zelle. So hemmt BAZ2A das Zellwachstum. In Zellen von metastasierendem Prostatakrebs bewirkt BAZ2A jedoch genau das Gegenteil. Schalteten die Wissenschaftler BAZ2A in Prostatakrebszellen aus, verlangsamte sich ihr Wachstum. Höhere Konzentrationen von BAZ2A steigerten die bösartigen Eigenschaften der Prostatakrebszellen, etwa ihre Beweglichkeit oder die Fähigkeit, in umgebendes Gewebe einzudringen, also Metastasen zu bilden. 

 Diesen Einfluss nimmt BAZ2A, indem es die epigenetischen Muster der Prostatakrebszellen verändert. Diese veränderten Muster wiederum drosseln die Aktivität einer Reihe von krebsbremsenden Genen. Deshalb lag die Vermutung nahe, dass sich die BAZ2A-Überproduktion direkt auf die Bösartigkeit von Prostatakrebs auswirkt und daher ein Indikator für den Verlauf der Erkrankung sein könnte, erläutert Plass. 

*Hypothese bestätigt*

zum weiterlesen der ganze Link:
http://www.gesundheitsforschung-bmbf.de/de/5740.php

zum querlesen:
https://www.gesundheitsindustrie-bw....prostatakrebs/

mit sehr kritischen Tönen zum PSA Testes des Mannes, welcher ihn erfunden hatte.

Und bitte macht weiter in der Forschung, damit es zu verwertbaren Ergebnissen bzw. umsetzbaren Ergebnissen führt, welche Mutation, Deletation besser erkennt und auch die - bei PCa geringen - Genombeteiligung weiter beforscht.
Wir brauchen die Medi's die schon passen, bekannt sind, wenn auch für andere Entitäten zugelassen.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hans-Jürgen,

der nachfolgende Link beschäftigt sich auch mit dem von Dir eingestellten Thema:

https://www.dkfz.de/de/presse/presse...s-entdeckt.php

*"Es ist gut, wenn man reich ist, und es ist gut, wenn man stark ist, aber noch besser ist es, wenn man von vielen Freunden geliebt wird"*
(Euripides) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Eine Schädigung der menschlichen DNA, die aus mehr als drei Milliarden Basenpaaren und rund 30 000 Genen besteht, durch verschiedene exogene oder endogene Einflüsse dazu führt, dass eine Reihe von DNA-Reparaturmechanismen gestartet werden, um entstandene Defekte der betroffenen DNA-Sequenz wieder rückgängig zu machen ist mittlerweile wissenschaftliches Basiswissen. 


  Bereits genannte Fehler in der Replikation, aber auch verschiedene Stoffwechselvorgänge in den Zellen und dabei produzierte endogene, reaktive Sauerstoffradikale oder exogene Auslöser wie ionisierende Strahlung, ultraviolette Strahlung, verschiedene mutagene Chemikalien, Pflanzentoxine, Viren oder Chemotherapeutika sind als Schadensquellen zu nennen. 



  Ionisierende Strahlung führt zu Einzelstrang- und Doppelstrangbrüchen der DNA, Verlust von einzelnen Basen und DNA-DNA oder DNA-Protein Cross-links. Diese auftretenden Schäden in den DNA-Sequenzen, die die genetische Information enthalten, bedürfen einer Reparatur durch eine Vielzahl von Reparaturenzyme. 

*DNA-Reparatur*
  Die Zellen aller Organismen besitzen normalerweise einen umfangreichen DNA-Reparaturmechanismus. Man könnte also Mutationen auch als Effekt mangelhafter DNA-Reparatur auffassen.
  Die Mechanismen der DNA-Reparatur sind inzwischen ganz gut erforscht. Man fand sie u.a. bei Bakterien, Pilzen, Fischen, Amphibien, Säugetieren und dem Menschen.
  Sie dienen der Vermeidung des Zelltods, von Mutationen, Replikationsfehlern, dauerhaften DNA-Schäden und Genom-Instabilitäten.
  Fehler in diesen Prozessen führen zu *Krebs* und *Alterung*.


  Die Bedeutung der DNA-Reparatur kann man an der Tatsache ablesen, daß die DNA das einzige Molekül ist, das spezifisch repariert wird, *alle anderen werden ausgetauscht*. 
  Mehr als 100 Gene sind daran beteiligt, sogar bei Organismen mit kleinen Genomen.


Es ist eine gesicherte Erkenntnis, dass sich der DNS-Gehalt des therapieresistenten Prostatakarzinoms signifikant von den Karzinomen unterscheidet, die günstig auf die Therapie reagieren. Ist die Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms erfolgreich, findet sich in der DNS-Zytophotometrie ein signifikanter Abfall des Ploidiegrades von der Aneuploidie in Richtung Diploidie, d.h. eine Linksverschiebung. Bleibt die Aneuploidie dagegen unter der Therapie unverändert, kann ein schlechter klinischer Verlauf vorausgesagt werden, unabhängig von der jeweils angewandten Therapie, wie aus dem DNS-Histogramm der Fälle 1 bis3 zu ersehen ist..siehe nachfolgender Link http://prostata-shg-bretten.de/Aktue..._Symposium.pdf

  Durch eine mangelhafte Funktion der verschiedenen Signal- und Reparaturwege, die normalerweise infolge der DNA-Schädigung eingeleitet werden, kann es so weit kommen, dass die DNA in ihrer Aufgabe, die in der Steuerung der Zellteilung und Zellvermehrung besteht, eingeschränkt ist, was zu einer Anhäufung von strukturellen Schäden im Erbgut und somit zu einer genetischen Instabilität führt. 

Wenn an bestimmten Genomlokalisationen Schäden entstanden sind, kann dies zu potentiellen Mutationen führen, welche auch in der Tumorentstehung eine gewisse Rolle spielen können. Sobald sich in einer Zelle eine beträchtliche Menge an DNA-Schäden angesammelt hat und sie nicht mehr im Stande ist, weitere auftretende Läsionen zu reparieren, fällt sie entweder in einen

- irreversiblen Ruhezustand, in dem sie zu keiner weiteren Zellteilung befähigt ist, _( G0 )_

- es wird der programmierte Zelltod eingeleitet
*- oder sie verfällt in den Zustand der unkontrollierten Zellteilung.


Gruss
Hans-J.
*

----------


## Hans-J.

*Ein neuer therapeutischer Ansatz die Immunkontrolle wieder herzustellen

wie ich finde bemerkenswerte Erkenntnisse mit neuen Therapieansätzen. 

*Krebszellen können Makrophagen so  umprogrammieren, dass diese das Tumorwachstum fördern, anstatt die  Krebszellen abzutöten. Forscher versuchen, diese Umprogrammierung zu  verhindern, um Chemotherapien wirksamer zu machen.


Tumore  können wachsen, weil sie sich der körpereigenen Immunabwehr entziehen   daher suchen Forscher nach Wegen, die Strategien der Krebszellen  aufzuklären und zu überlisten. Eine Arbeitsgruppe an der Universität  Frankfurt hat jetzt herausgefunden, wie Tumore es schaffen, Abwehrzellen  des Immunsystems umzuprogrammieren und in ihre Dienste zu stellen. Was  genau dabei vor sich geht und wie Abwehrzellen gegen diesen Einfluss des  Tumors gestärkt werden könnten, soll helfen, in Zukunft die Entwicklung  gefährlicher Metastasen zu verhindern. Die Erkenntnisse, die die Gruppe  um Bernhard Brüne und Andreas Weigert jetzt schon erlangt hat,  verbessern potenziell auch die Wirkung einer Chemotherapie.

Tumore bestehen aus entarteten, bösartigen Zellen, aber auch aus  gesunden Zellen in ihrer unmittelbaren Umgebung. Hierzu zählen  körpereigene Fresszellen, sogenannte Makrophagen. Sie gehören zur  Immunabwehr und greifen Tumorzellen an, um sie mit Hilfe weiterer  Immunzellen unschädlich zu machen. Diese natürliche Kontrolle dient dem  Schutz des Körpers vor Tumorwachstum.

Doch Tumorzellen können dieser Kontrolle ausweichen: Sie erziehen  Makrophagen durch molekulare Botschaften um, sodass diese das  Tumorwachstum fördern anstatt es zu blockieren. Diese Strategie ist als  Reprogrammierung oder Polarisierung von Makrophagen bekannt.
Dabei stellen Tumorzellen, die nach einem Angriff von Makrophagen  sterben, mit ihrer Zerstörung eine fettähnliche Substanz her, das Lipid  Sphingosin-1-Phosphat. Dieses Lipid dient als Überträger einer  Programmierungsinformation und bindet an ein Zielmolekül auf den aktiven  Makrophagen, wie ein Schlüssel in ein Schloss passt.

*Krebszellen nutzen Tricks aus der Wundheilung*

Das Andocken des Lipids löst Veränderungen in der Fresszelle aus: Die  Zelloberfläche des Abwehrkörpers wird verändert, bildlich gesprochen  öffnet der Schlüssel ein Haus, das anschließend umgebaut wird. So  bekommt die Fassade  die Zelloberfläche  ein anderes Aussehen, die  Innenbereiche erhalten andere Funktionen. Danach verhält sich die  Fresszelle völlig anders als von Natur aus vorgesehen: Sie fördert nun  das Tumorwachstum. Diese Strategie der Umerziehung ihrer natürlichen  Feinde sichert der Tumorzelle das Überleben: Sie kann weiter wachsen und  auch Metastasen bilden.

_Wie es scheint, handelt es sich bei diesem Trick der Krebszellen um  einen sehr urtümlichen Mechanismus, der in der Evolution eigentlich für  die Heilung und Regeneration von verletztem Gewebe genutzt wird. Die  Krebszellen missbrauchen also eine Technik, die für die Heilung von  Wunden gedacht ist. Deshalb bezeichnet man Tumore auch als Wunden, die  nicht heilen._

*Wie Tumorzellen im Körper wandern*

Was genau zwischen Fresszellen und von sterbenden Tumorzellen  produzierten Lipiden vor sich geht, haben die Frankfurter Forscher um  Bernhard Brüne und Andreas Weigert jetzt aufgeklärt. Dabei konnten sie  auch zeigen, dass die Umprogrammierung von Makrophagen vor allem die  Ansiedelung von Tochtertumoren an anderen Stellen im Körper ermöglicht.

Der Lipidrezeptor auf Makrophagen spielt hierbei eine wichtige Rolle für  den Anschluss an das Blut- und Lymphsystem. Über Lymph- und Blutbahnen  wandern einzelne Krebszellen in weit entfernt liegende Organe, wachsen  dort an und werden zu den gefürchteten Metastasen. Zuvor helfen ihnen  dabei die vom Ausgangstumor umprogrammierten Makrophagen. Diese schütten  nach ihrer Veränderung neue Signalsubstanzen, sogenannte Zytokine, aus.  _So schließen sie den Primärtumor an das Lymphsystem an, so dass von  dort Krebszellen in die Lymphbahnen einwandern können.
_
*Metastasen verhindert*

Die Frankfurter Forscher wollen ihre Erkenntnisse jetzt für die  Entwicklung neuer Tumortherapien nutzen. Sie haben in Experimenten  sowohl auf Zellen im Labor als auch bei Mäusen den Lipid-Rezeptor auf  der Oberfläche von Makrophagen blockiert. Wie sich zeigte, konnte der  Tumor danach nicht an das Lymphsystem angeschlossen werden. Das  verhinderte die Verteilung von Tumorzellen im Körper und deren  Ansiedelung in der Lunge.

Auch Chemotherapie-Studien bei Mäusen, die Krebsgeschwüre hatten, wurden  bereits durchgeführt. Diesen Mäusen fehlte der Lipidrezeptor auf  Makrophagen. Die Wissenschaftler fanden dabei heraus, dass der  Lipidrezeptor grundsätzlich nötig ist, damit die Fresszellen überhaupt  ihrer ursprünglichen Aufgabe nachkommen und gegen Tumorzellen vorgehen.

Weitere Experimente sollen nun zeigen, wie sich Makrophagen bei  Chemotherapie verhalten. Eine Chemotherapie hat nach wie vor starke  Nebenwirkungen und belastet die Patienten sehr. Daher ist es wichtig,  ihre Wirksamkeit zu verbessern und die Behandlungsdauer zu verkürzen.  Das könnte mit Hilfe von Fresszellen gelingen, die durch Chemotherapie  so aktiviert werden, dass sie den Kampf gegen Tumore wieder aufnehmen.

Ein anderer Weg wäre die Veränderung der Rezeptoren bei Fresszellen, die  bereits neu programmiert wurden. Wir wollen im nächsten Schritt auch  versuchen, die Lipid-Rezeptoren auf Makrophagen so zu verändern, dass  die Botschaften der Krebszellen gar nicht erst ankommen, so Bernhard  Brüne.

Das würde die Chemotherapie effizienter machen. Auf jeden Fall sind  wir sicher, setzt der Leiter der Arbeitsgruppe fort, dass die Rolle von  Makrophagen in der Umgebung von Tumorzellen für das Verständnis von  Tumorbildung und wachstum große Bedeutung für zukünftige  Therapieentwicklungen hat.

Das Frankfurter Team bemüht sich jetzt darum, seine Forschungsergebnisse  schnell für die konkrete Behandlung von Patienten nutzbar zu machen.  Dies könnte in Zukunft in Kombination mit Chemotherapie der Fall sein.

Die Wilhelm Sander-Stiftung hat dieses Forschungsprojekt mit rund  187.000 Euro unterstützt. Stiftungszweck ist die Förderung der  medizinischen Forschung, insbesondere von Projekten im Rahmen der  Krebsbekämpfung. Seit Gründung der Stiftung wurden insgesamt über 220  Millionen Euro für die Forschungsförderung in Deutschland und der  Schweiz bewilligt. Damit ist die Wilhelm Sander-Stiftung eine der  bedeutendsten privaten Forschungsstiftungen im deutschen Raum. Sie ging  aus dem Nachlass des gleichnamigen bayerischen Unternehmers  hervor, der 1973 verstorben ist.

Originaltitel des Forschungsprojekts:
Die Hemmung oder Elimination des Sphingosin-1-Phosphat-Rezeptors 1 auf  Tumor-assoziierten Makrophagen verbessert die Tumortherapie bei Einsatz  von Chemotherapeutika.

(Wilhelm Sander-Stiftung/ms)

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Ein neuer Ansatz für Schwerbetroffene 
*
*immer weiter dringen klinische Studien in die Therapierbarkeit des metastasierten kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinoms (mCRPC)  vor. Bei austherapierten Patienten, die bereits Chemotherapie und in den meisten Fällen auch Abirateron und/oder Enzalutamid erhalten hatten,  konnte eine multizentrische Phase-II-Studie ein gutes Ansprechen unter einem PARP-Inhibitor nachweisen  besonders bei den Patienten, die  Mutationen in Genen für DNA-Reparaturenzyme hatten. Also ist diese Studie auch auf dem Weg in Richtung personalisierte Krebstherapie einen  Schritt weitergekommen. 
*
                     Olaparib bei mCRPC  

*Hohe Ansprechraten bei DNA-Reparaturdefekten*

                              16.12.2015
Modell der Poly-ADP-Ribose-Polymerase 1 (mit DNA), die von Olaparib gehemmt wird. Grafik: molekuul.be
Bei  austherapierten Patienten mit metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem  Prostatakrebs (mCRPC), die Defekte in DNA-Reparaturgenen hatte, führte  die Substanz Olaparib zu einer hohen Ansprechrate.
Olaparib  ist ein Inhibitor der Poly-ADP-Ribose-Polymerase (PARP). Es wird bisher  eingesetzt bei Frauen mit Eierstockkrebs aufgrund vererbter Mutationen  in den Tumorsuppressorgenen BRCA1 und BRCA2, wenn die Patientinnen  bereits drei oder mehr Chemotherapie-Linien hinter sich haben.

Auch bei einem Teil der Prostatakarzinome können Mutationen in  DNA-Reparaturenzymen nachgewiesen werden. Dr. Joaquin Mateo und Kollegen  vom Institute of Cancer Research in London/Großbritannien vermuteten  daher, dass Olaparib auch austherapierten mCRPC-Patienten helfen könnte,  bei denen eine solche Mutationen vorliegen.

In einer multizentrischen Phase-II-Studie schlossen sie 50 Patienten  ein, die alle eine Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel erhalten hatten; 49 (98%)  waren mit Abirateron oder Enzalutamid behandelt worden und 29 (58%)  hatten sich einer Zweitlinien-Chemotherapie mit Cabazitaxel unterzogen.  Die Patienten erhielten zweimal täglich 400 mg Olaparib in  Tablettenform.

Eine Response wurde folgendermaßen definiert: objektive Response gemäß  den Response-Evaluationskriterien bei soliden Tumoren, Version 1.1,  PSA-Reduktion um mindestens 50 Prozent oder Verminderung der  zirkulierenden Tumorzellen pro 7,5 ml Blut von ≥5 auf <5.
16 der 49 Patienten, deren Daten ausgewertet werden konnten, hatten eine  solche Response (33%, 95%-KI: 2028%). Zwölf dieser Patienten hatten  die Medikation über mehr als sechs Monate erhalten.

*Alle Patienten mit BRCA2-Verlust sprachen an*

Mittels genanalytischer Methoden wurden in Tumorbiopsien von 16 der 49  Patienten homozygote Deletionen oder schädliche Mutationen in  DNA-Reparaturgenen gefunden. 14 von diesen 16 Patienten (88%) hatten auf  das Medikament angesprochen, darunter alle sieben mit BRCA2-Verlust und  vier von fünf Patienten mit Abweichungen in der Serin-Protein-Kinase  ATM (Ataxia telangiectasia mutated).

Unerwünschte Effekte der Schweregrade 3 und 4 betrafen hauptsächlich  Anämie (20%) und Fatigue (12%); diese Werte stimmen laut den Autoren mit  früheren Olaparib-Studien überein.

(ms)

Publikation:
Mateo J, Carreira S, Sandhu S et al. DNA-Repair Defects and Olaparib in  Metastatic Prostate Cancer. N Engl J Med 2015 Oct 29;373(18):1697-708.  doi: 10.1056/NEJMoa1506859. 

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Fortsetzung von Olaparib *beim Prostatajarzinom

**Erster Schritt zur Stratifizierung beim Prostatakarzinom: PARP-Inhibitor besonders wirksam bei DNA-Reparatur-Defekt*Dr. Susanne Heinzl
Interessenkonflikte|09. November 2015                                                                                                      Erstmals konnte bei Patienten  mit  Prostatakarzinom gezeigt werden, dass eine Untergruppe von Patienten mit   genetischen Defekten in der DNA-Reparatur auf die molekular gezielte  Therapie  mit dem PARP-Inhibitor Olaparib besser anspricht als Patienten  ohne diese  Gendefekte. Dies ergab die Phase-2-Studie TOPARP-A, die von  einer  internationalen Forschergruppe im _New England Journal of Medicine_ publiziert wurde [1].


 „Unsere Studie bedeutet einen signifikanten Fortschritt in  der  Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms. Sie zeigt, dass Olaparib bei Männern   mit Defekten in der DNA-Reparatur ihres Tumors hoch wirksam ist. Sie  beweist  auch, dass wir Prostatakarzinome mit spezifisch angreifbaren  Mutationen mit  Hilfe der DNA-Sequenzierung entdecken und den Männern  eine präzisere Behandlung  zukommen lassen können, die davon am meisten  profitieren“, so Studienleiter *Prof. Dr. Johann de Bono,* Institute of Cancer Research, London, in einer Pressemitteilung.


*Defektes BRCA-Gen ermöglicht Angriff mit PARP-Hemmern

* 

 Was bei Brust-, Lungen- oder  Darmkrebs heute schon üblich ist, wird  beim Prostatakarzinom noch nicht  routinemäßig durchgeführt, nämlich die  Stratifizierung der Patienten nach dem  molekularen  Untersuchungsergebnis. Aber auch das Prostatakarzinom ist durch  eine  Vielzahl von molekularen Veränderungen gekennzeichnet. So liegen beim   metastasierten, hormonresistenten Prostatakarzinom Genomveränderungen  vor, die  sich auf die DNA-Reparatur auswirken. Einige dieser  Aberrationen sind mit einer  erhöhten Empfindlichkeit auf Platinderivate  und Poly-ADP-Ribose-Polymerase(PARP)-Hemmern  assoziiert.


 Die Familie der PARP ist an  der Reparatur von Einzelstrangbrüchen  der DNA beteiligt. Die zelluläre DNA ist  ständig schädigenden  Einflüssen ausgesetzt, deren Auswirkungen durch  Reparaturenzyme wieder  beseitigt werden können. An der homologen Rekombination  sind u.a. auch  Tumorsuppressorproteine wie BRCA1 und BRCA2 beteiligt. Die   verschiedenen Reparaturmechanismen können sich gegenseitig ersetzen,  fällt ein  Mechanismus aus, können DNA-Schäden normalerweise durch  andere Mechanismen  wieder repariert werden. Wird jedoch PARP in Zellen  mit mutierten BRCA1- oder  -2-Genen gehemmt, gibt es für die Zelle  keinen Ausweg mehr, sie stirbt ab.

 Unsere Studie bedeutet einen signifikanten Fortschritt in der Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms. Prof. Dr. Johann de Bono  

*TOPARP-A: Olaparib beim Prostatakarzinom* 
 Der PARP-Inhibitor Olaparib,  der seit Dezember 2014 in der EU für  die Erhaltungstherapie bei Frauen mit  Ovarialkarzinom mit BRCA1- oder  -2-Mutation zugelassen ist, hatte in ersten  Studien bei Männern mit  metastasiertem, hormonresistentem Prostatakarzinom und   BRCA2-Mutationen  eine anhaltende  Antitumorwirkung gezeigt. Daher  untersuchten nun de Bono und seine Kollegen in  der einarmigen  Phase-2-Studie TOPARP-A (Trial of PARP-Inhibitor in Prostate  Cancer)  die Wirksamkeit von Olaparib (400 mg 2-mal täglich) bei 50 Patienten   mit metastasiertem hormonresistentem Prostatakarzinom, deren Erkrankung  nach  einer oder 2 Chemotherapie-Regimen fortgeschritten war.
 Die Patienten nahmen den  PARP-Inhibitor bis zur radiologisch  nachgewiesenen Progression, bis zur  eindeutigen klinischen Progression,  bis zum Auftreten inakzeptabler  Nebenwirkungen oder bis zum Widerruf  des Einverständnisses.
 Von den 49 auswertbaren  Patienten standen Gewebeproben zur  DNA-Sequenzierung zur Verfügung. In den  DNA-Reparaturgenen von 16  Patienten (33%) konnten schädliche Mutationen  nachgewiesen werden.


 Primärer Endpunkt der Studie  war die Ansprechrate, die anhand der  RECIST-Kriterien, der Senkung des  Prostata-spezifischen  Antigen-Spiegels um mindestens 50% oder als Abfall der  zirkulierenden  Tumorzellen von ≥ 5/7,5 ml Blut auf ≤ 5/7,5 ml Blut definiert  war.
 16 der 49 auswertbaren  Patienten (33%) sprachen auf die  Olaparib-Behandlung an. Sie waren im Median 40  Wochen behandelt worden.  In adjustierten und nichtadjustierten Analysen sprachen  von den 16  Patienten mit Störungen in der DNA-Reparatur 14 (88%) auf den   PARP-Inhibitor an. Ddie Ansprechrate war damit in der  Biomarker-positiven  Gruppe signifikant höher als bei den 33  Biomarker-negativen Patienten mit 6%.  Das radiologische  progressionsfreie Überleben war mit 9,8 versus 2,7 Monaten signifikant   länger als in der Biomarker-negativen Gruppe.

 Die Ergebnisse dieser Studie deuten darauf hin, dass eine Untergruppe  von metastasierten Prostatakarzinomen für die Behandlung molekular  stratifiziert werden kann. Prof. Dr. Johann de Bono und Kollegen  

 Wenngleich die  Biomarker-positiven Patienten mit Olaparib länger  lebten als die  Biomarker-negativen Patienten, erlauben die Ergebnisse  jedoch nicht die  Schlussfolgerung, dass Olaparib bei diesen Patienten  das Überleben verlängert.
 Häufigste  Grad-3/4-Nebenwirkungen waren Anämie (20%), Fatigue (12%),  Leukopenie (6%) und  Thrombozytopenie und Neutropenie (jeweils 4%).


*DNA-Sequenzierung verbessert gezielte Behandlung* 
 „Die Ergebnisse dieser Studie deuten darauf hin, dass eine   Untergruppe von metastasierten Prostatakarzinomen für die Behandlung  molekular  stratifiziert werden kann. Diese Untergruppe ist durch  Defekte in der  DNA-Reparatur charakterisiert und macht etwa 25 bis 30  Prozent aller  sporadischen, hormonresistenten Prostatakarzinome aus“,  so die Schlussfolgerung  der Autoren.
 Sie sind der Ansicht, dass die  DNA-Sequenzierung von Tumorbiopsien  das Verständnis zum Therapieansprechen  verbessern kann. „Weitere  Studien sind erforderlich, um festzustellen, ob  DNA-Reparaturdefekte  bei unbehandelten Patienten mit hormonresistentem  Prostatakarzinom  ähnlich häufig sind wie bei vorbehandelten Patienten.“

*REFERENZEN:* 
 1. Mateo J, et al. NEJM  2015;373:1697-1708 
*MEHR* 
 Angriff auf       BRCA-positive Tumore: Neue Ergebnisse zu Olaparib 

 Ovarialkarzinom: Kombi gezielt wirkender       Substanzen verlängert die progressionsfreie Überlebenszeit deutlich 

 Chemie-Nobelpreis       für DNA-Reparatur: Grundlage für den ersten Vertreter einer neuen Art von       Krebsmedikamenten 



Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Molekularbiologische Aspekte des Prostatakarzinoms     



Seit 1928 ist aus den Arbeiten von Bauer bekannt, dass Krebs eine Erkrankung auf der 
Grundlage von Mutationen somatischer und germinaler Zellen ist (Bauer KH, 1963). 
Normales gesundes Gewebe unterliegt einem Gleichgewicht zwischen Zelltod (Apoptose) und 
Zellteilung.
 Dagegen weisen maligne transformierte Gewebe Veränderungen auf, die ihnen 

ein autonomes Wachstum ermöglichen. Wichtige Merkmale maligner Zellen sind Verluste der 
Kontakthemmung zwischen Zellen, eine reduzierte Apoptose, erhöhte Proliferationsraten 
aufgrund entkoppelter Zellzykluskontrolle, Dissemination in die gesunde Umgebung, 
Neigung zur Invasion und Metastasierung und Entzug aus der immunologischen Abwehr. 

Die Mehrschrittkarzinogenese ist ein Zusammenspiel von verschiedenen Faktoren. Unter anderem 

sind initiierende und promovierende Mutationen beteiligt (Weinberg, 1989). 
Die schrittweise Akkumulation genetischer Veränderungen in Onkogenen, 
Tumorsuppressorgenen und Reparaturgenen der DNA führt schließlich zur Karzinogenese 
und Tumorprogression. Genotypische Veränderungen treten vor phänotypischen 
Veränderungen auf. Im Gegensatz zu zytologischen oder histologischen Verfahren sind 
molekulargenetische Untersuchungen in der Lage, diese Veränderungen zu erfassen. 

 Genetik des Prostatakarzinoms 

Obwohl das Prostatakarzinom zu den häufigsten Tumoren gehört, sind aufgrund der 
Heterogenität des Tumors die molekulargenetischen Mechanismen, die zur Entstehung des 
Prostatakarzinoms führen, weitgehend unerforscht. Dennoch ist ein Mehrschritt-Modell der 
Krebsentstehung für das Prostatakarzinom wahrscheinlich (Bott et al., 2005). Die Entstehung 
einer Tumorzelle geschieht nicht nach dem Alles oder Nichts Prinzip, sondern ist eine 
Anhäufung von multiplen genetischen Veränderungen. Diese führen zu unkontrolliertem 
Wachstum, Blockierung der Differenzierung, Störung des normalen programmierten 
Zelltodes (Apoptose) und letztendlich zur Tumorzellinvasion und Disseminierung. Die 
Transformation der Zellen erfolgt dabei durch die Aktivierung von Onkogenen (meist durch 
Mutation oder Genamplifikation), gepaart mit Verlust oder Inaktivierung von 
Tumorsuppressor-Genen. 


Mutationen kennzeichnen Gene, die signifikant dazu beitragen, dass eine Zelle entartet. 
Inaktivierende (loss-of-function) Mutationen definieren Tumor-Supressor-Gene, dem 
gegenüber charakterisieren aktivierende (gain-of-function) Mutationen Onkogene. Mutationen 
in Onkogenen und Tumorsuppressorgenen des Prostatakarzinoms konnten zwar nachgewiesen 
werden, jedoch nicht die entscheidenden Gene, welche die zentralen regulatorischen 
Signalwege in der Prostata kontrollieren. 

Genetische Veränderungen, die beim Prostatakarzinom beobachtet werden, sind hauptsächlich 
Verluste von chromosomalen Regionen wie z.B. des kurzen Armes des Chromosom 8, des 
langen Armes des Chromosom 16 und des Chromosom 17p, wobei Verluste etwa fünfmal 
häufiger beschrieben sind als Zugewinne (Isaacs et al., 1994). Während Verluste von 
genetischem Material in früheren Stadien des Prostatakarzinoms vorherrschen (Dong, 2001), 
werden Zugewinne vorwiegend in fortgeschrittenen Stadien des Prostatakarzinoms gefunden 

(Nupponen & Visakorpi, 1999). Die häufigsten chromosomalen Veränderungen finden sich 

in abnehmender Reihenfolge auf Chromosom 8 (Nupponen & Visakorpi, 2000), 13 (Hyytinen 
et al., 1999), 7 (Alers et al., 2000), 10 (Leube et al., 2002). 



Zytogenetische Daten aus Chromosomenanalysen und CGH -Untersuchungen berichteten von 
einem Zugewinn von 7q. Auch eine Zunahme von genetischem Material in Form ganzer 
Chromosomen oder Chromosomenabschnitte (7, 8q) und Amplifikation z.B. des 
Androgenrezeptorgens wurden in Prostatakarzinomen nachgewiesen (Haapala et al., 2007; 
Roylance et al., 1997; Visakorpi et al., 1995a). Diese Befunde unterstreichen die komplexen 
genetischen Mechanismen, die bei der Entstehung und Progression von Prostatakarzinomen, 
ähnlich den bei anderen Karzinomen, bedeutsam sind. Häufige DNA-Sequenz-
Amplifikationen von Chromosom 7, 8q und 11q deuten möglicherweise auf die Lokalisation 
von Onkogenen hin. El Gedaily et al. fanden zusätzliche Amplifikationen in den 
Chromosomen 1, 10 und 17 (El Gedaily et al., 2001).

 In frühen Tumoren wurden vor allem Verluste der Chromosomenarme 6q, 13q und 8p gefunden, die mit der Entstehung des 

Prostatakarzinoms assoziiert werden (Alers et al., 2001; He et al., 1997; Macoska et al., 

In fortgeschrittenen und metastasierten Tumoren konnten vorwiegend Zugewinne auf 
den Chromosomen 1q, 7q, 8q und Xq nachgewiesen werden (Alers et al., 2001; van Dekken 
et al., 2003). 

Rolle des Zugewinns auf Chromosom 8q 
Ein Zugewinn auf 8q stellt sich in unserer Arbeit als Hinweis auf eine sehr schlechte 
Prognose dar, da diese chromosomale Veränderung in der Gruppe der hormonablatierten 
Patienten wesentlich häufiger bei Patienten mit einem progredienten Verlauf vorkommt. Um 
diese Hypothese zu unterstützen, wurden in der Gruppe der prostatektomierten Patienten die 
Falle, die im Verlauf nicht nur einen PSA-Anstieg als Zeichen für einen Progress zeigten, 
sondern insbesondere die Falle, die im Verlauf Metastasen entwickelten, betrachtet. Dabei 
fielen 3 der 4 metastasierten Fallen mit einem Zugewinn auf 8q auf. Auch bestätigte sich der 
Verdacht, dass Patienten mit schlechteren prognostischen Ausgangswerten wie z.B. einem 
PSA-Wert über 100 ng/ml häufiger Zugewinne auf 8q aufweisen. So konnte bei beiden 

Patienten der RPX-Gruppe mit PSA-Werten über 100 ng/ml ein Zugewinn von 8q festgestellt 
werden und wie zu erwarten, kam es im weiteren Verlauf zur Metastasierung dieser beiden 
Patienten. 



Schon 2000 lief ein Zugewinn auf Chromosom 8q in Verbindung mit einer raschen 
Progredienz ein Onkogen auf 8q im Bereich 8q21 vermuten (Kim et al., 2000). 2001 wurde 
eine Arbeit publiziert, die CGH-Profile von lokal begrenzten Prostatakarzinomen mit denen 
fortgeschrittener Tumoren verglich und als Aggressivitätsmarker angesehene Veränderungen, 
wie Zugewinne auf dem Chromosom 7 und 8, sowohl in fortgeschrittenen als auch in frühen 
Karzinomen erfasste (Alers et al., 2001). Ähnlich sind die eigenen Daten dieser Arbeit zu 
interpretieren. Speziell bei Patienten mit einer schnelleren Tumorausdehnung und 
Metastasierung ist häufiger ein Zugewinn auf 8q nachzuweisen. Spätere Arbeiten der 
Literatur bestätigten die Assoziation des Nachweises eines Zugewinns auf 8q mit einem 
rascheren progredienten Verlauf und schlechteren Überlebenschancen. Diese Tatsache lässt 
auf dem Chromosom 8q spezielle Progressionsmarker vermuten (van Duin et al., 2005). Diese 
Hypothese gab wiederum nicht nur uns den Anlass durch den Nachweis eines Zugewinnes auf 
8q zusätzliche Informationen für die individuelle Prognosevorhersage noch vor 
therapeutischen Entscheidungen zu gewinnen. 2006 konnte Ribeiro zeigen, dass nach 
erfolgter Prostatastanzbiopsie zusätzliche prognostische Informationen durch eine CGH und 
Nachweis eines Zugewinnes auf 8q gewonnen werden können (Ribeiro et al., 2006). 



Auch in unserer Arbeit lässt sich hinsichtlich des Nachweises eines Zugewinnes auf 
Chromosom 8q schlussfolgern, dass diese Information ein Hinweis für eine schlechte 
Prognose ist. 
In der RPX-Gruppe hatten insgesamt 12 von 25 Patienten ein Zugewinn auf 8q. Bei 8 
Patienten mit einem Zugewinn auf 8q konnte im Verlauf ein Progress des Prostatakarzinoms 
festgestellt werden, das entspricht 80% der Patienten mit Progress. Bei 3 Patienten war dies 
nicht nur mit einem PSA-Anstieg, sondern mit einer Metastasierung verbunden, das entspricht 
25% der Patienten mit einem Zugewinn auf 8q insgesamt. 



In der hormontherapierten Gruppe konnte bei 9 von 28 Patienten einen Zugewinn auf 8q 
detektiert werden. 70% der progredienten Patienten hatten einen Zugewinn auf 8q und bei 
13% der Patienten ohne Progress konnte ebenfalls ein Zugewinn auf 8q nachgewiesen 
werden. 4 der 5 metastasierten Falle zeigten einen Zugewinn auf 8q. 

Rolle des Verlustes auf Chromosom 8p  Unter Berücksichtigung der Ergebnisse dieser Arbeit und der Daten einzelner Publikationen 
der letzten Jahre stellte sich eine weitere wichtige Frage hinsichtlich des Verlustes auf 
Chromosom 8p. Inwieweit ist der Verlust auf Chromosom 8p ein Indikator für eine zu 
erwartende schlechte Prognose beim Prostatakarzinom? 



Jenkins untersuchte 1998 Prostatakarzinome im Stadium T3 und kam zu der Erkenntnis, dass 
Patienten mit Aberrationen auf 7q und 8p eine deutlich schlechtere Prognose haben als andere 
Prostatakarzinompatienten (Jenkins et al., 1998). In einer Pilotstudie untersuchte 2006 eine 
Arbeitsgruppe die Korrelation zwischen dem Verlust auf Chromosom 8p und der Prognose 
beim Prostatakarzinom und filterte speziell Patientenfälle, die innerhalb von 5 Jahren 
verstorben waren, heraus (Dvorackova & Uvirova, 2006). In einer kombinierter Studie kamen 
Sun et al. zu dem Ergebnis, dass sowohl in fortgeschrittenen Tumoren als auch in lokalisierten 
Tumoren am häufigsten ein Verlust auf Chromosom 8p zu verzeichnen ist und Zugewinne am 
häufigsten auf 8q vorkommen (Sun et al., 2007). 



Die eigenen Ergebnisse bezüglich des Verlustes des Chromosoms 8p unterscheiden sich in 
den beiden untersuchten Gruppen voneinander. So fanden sich bei 12 Patienten (48%) der 
hormontherapierten Gruppe Verluste auf Chromosom 8p. 5 der Patienten mit Verlusten auf 8p 
entwickelten im Verlauf einen Progress, das entspricht 50% der Patienten mit Progress.  



Patienten (47%) wiesen trotz des Verlustes auf 8p keinen Progress auf, so dass man in dieser 

Gruppe eine niedrigen Sensitivität bezüglich des Verlustes auf Chromosom 8p und dem 
Auftreten eines Progresses annehmen muss. Auch kann man anhand dieser Zahlen keine hohe 
Spezifität erwarten. Bei 6 Patienten konnte kein Verlust auf Chromosom 8p nachgewiesen 
werden, obwohl im Beobachtungszeitraum ein Rezidiv des Prostatakarzinoms aufgetreten 
war. Ein Patient mit progredientem Verlauf hatte keine nachweisbaren Aberrationen. Damit 
zeigt sich bei fehlendem Nachweis eines Verlustes auf Chromosom 8p für 55% der Patienten 
mit Progress ein falsch negatives Ergebnis. 



Hinsichtlich unserer Daten kann das alleinige Vorhandensein oder Nichtvorhandensein des 
Verlustes auf Chromosom 8p nicht als eindeutiger therapieentscheidender prognostischer 
Parameter gewertet werden. 
Trotzdem scheinen Patienten mit einer wesentlich schlechteren Prognose häufiger einen 
Verlust auf Chromosom 8p zu haben, wie sich auch in dieser Gruppe anhand der 5 Patienten 
mit Metastasen vor Therapiebeginn darstellen lässt. So konnte bei 4 von den 5 metastasierten 
Patienten ein Verlust auf Chromosom 8p festgestellt werden. 

Rolle der kombinierten Veränderung von Chromosom 8q und 8p 
Bei der Betrachtung der Aberrationen einzelner Chromosomen kann eine Korrelation 
zwischen dem Auftreten der Chromosomenveränderungen und der Progress Häufigkeit 
formuliert werden. Um ein genetisches Muster des Prostatakarzinoms formulieren zu können, 
wollten wir noch weitere Zusammenhänge zwischen dem Auftreten eines Progresses und dem 
gleichzeitigen Verlust auf Chromosom 8p und Zugewinn auf 8q prüfen. In der aktuellen 
Literatur werden weitere Vermutungen geäußert, die Veränderungen des Chromosoms 8 
betreffen. So stellte 1999 die Arbeitsgruppe um Virgin fest, dass der Zugewinn auf 8q mit 
dem Verlust auf 8p assoziiert ist (Virgin et al., 1999). 2002 berichtete Tsuchiya über die 

klinische Bedeutung des Chromosoms 8 und stellte dar, dass nicht nur ein Verlust auf 8p mit 
einer schlechten Prognose beim Prostatakarzinom einhergeht, sondern dass es zu einer 
weiteren Prognoseverschlechterung kommt, wenn zusätzlich dieser 8p-Verlust mit einem 
Zugewinn auf 8q kombiniert ist (Tsuchiya et al., 2002). 

Eindeutigere Ergebnisse werden in der hormonablatierten Gruppe erzielt. Hier ist ein 
kontinuierlicher Anstieg der prozentualen Häufigkeiten der genetischen Veränderung 
spezieller Chromosomen mit zunehmenden PSA-Werten zu erkennen. Ebenso nimmt die 
Anzahl der Aberrationen je Tumor mit steigendem PSA-Wert zu. Bei PSA-Werten größer 100 
ng/ml kann zu 83% sowohl ein Zugewinn auf 8q als auch ein Verlust auf 8p detektiert 
werden. In dieser Gruppe kann bei PSA-Werten unter 20 ng/ml kein Zugewinn auf 
Chromosom 8q nachgewiesen werden. 

Wie schon erwähnt, weisen die Ergebnisse in dieser Gruppe ebenfalls auf einen 

Zusammenhang zwischen dem Zugewinn auf Chromosom 8q und dem Verlust auf 8p hin. 
Besonders die hormontherapierte Gruppe sticht mit nachvollziehbaren Zusammenhängen 
zwischen 8q-Zugewinnen und 8p-Verlusten und der Hohe des PSA-Wertes heraus. Auffällig 
ist in dieser Gruppe nicht nur eine zunehmende Häufigkeit bei steigenden PSA-Werten 
generell, sondern vor allem ein fehlender Nachweis eines Zugewinnes auf Chromosom 8q bei 
PSA-Werten unter 20 ng/ml. 11 Patienten fallen in diesen Bereich. Nur 3 Patienten mit PSA-
Werten unter 20 ng/ml hatten einen progredienten Verlauf und demzufolge keinen Zugewinn 
auf 8q. Trotz 27% aufgetretener Rezidive ohne 8q-Zugewinn, kann auch unter Betrachtung 
des individuellen PSA-Wertes und dem Auftreten von Rezidiven der Zugewinn auf 
Chromosom 8q in unserer Arbeit als Aggressivitätsmarker des Prostatakarzinoms bezeichnet 
werden. 

Ein Zugewinn auf Chromosom 8q ist ein Progressionsmarker, wie auch in unserer Arbeit 
deutlich gezeigt werden konnte.

Auszüge unter anderem aus:
http://docserv.uni-duesseldorf.de/servlets/DerivateServlet/Derivate-11310/Dissertation%20Max%20Hornstein.pdf

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Magnetische Hyperthermie gegen Krebszellen UND Tumorstammzellen möglich?

Endlich kommen die Europäischen Forschungspools weiter in der Forschung. 
Eindeutig gehen aber neuere Verfahrensweisen klar zu selektiven Behandlungen bei den Tumoren. Ob nun durch Trojaner, Farbstoffe, Radiopharmakone wie z.B. Neodym u.a. Der Trend zu selektiver Behandlung - mit entsprechendem geringen NW Potential - ist unverkennbar.


Die Nanopartikel von MULTIFUN zeichnen sich vor allem dadurch aus, dass  sie zu Krebsstammzellen dirigiert werden können, die mit  Medikamentenresistenzen und Rezidiven assoziiert sind.

Lest selber weiter:
http://cordis.europa.eu/result/rcn/92514_de.html


*Hoffnung durch Elektroporation
Neues Verfahren zerstört Tumorzellen: Wie Strom den Krebs töten soll

*Irreversible Elektroporation (IRE) nennt sich die Methode, die mit sehr  kurzen, sehr starken elektrischen Impulsen die Membran von Tumorzellen  durchlöchert. Diese verlieren dadurch ihre Stabilität, begeben sich in  den freiwilligen Zelltod (Apoptose) und werden  wie jede abgestorbene  Zelle  vom Körper entsorgt. Der Krebs  löst sich in Nichts auf. Und das Beste an IRE: Andere Gewebestrukturen,  etwa Nerven, Blutgefäße und angrenzendes, gesundes Gewebe bleiben  unberührt von den Stromstößen. Das bedeutet weniger Nebenwirkungen. Die  Patienten erholen sich schneller.
Weiteres im nachfolgenden Link

http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ratge...d_1117945.html


*Die Radiofrequenzablatio*

Wo früher traumatisch operiert werden musste, kann heute von außen mit  einer Nadel eine Metastase oder ein Tumor bildgesteuert punktiert  werden. Anschließend gibt man Laser- oder Radiofrequenz auf die Nadel  und verkocht so den Tumor. Diese Verfahren haben den Vorteil, dass durch  die Zerstörung des Tumors, Tumormaterial aus dem zerstörten Tumorgewebe  an das Immunsystem gegeben wird. Diese Information reicht dem  Immunsystem aus, um passende monoklonale Antikörper gegen die  Tumorzelloberfläche zu bilden und eine neue Ära der Tumorabwehr  einzuleiten. Meist ist die Wende zur erfolgreichen Therapie damit  geschafft. 

Weiteres im nachfolgen Link, welcher noch viele Erläuterungen hat.

http://www.medizin-welt.info/aktuell...egen-Krebs/139

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hans-Jürgen,

wie von Dir an anderer Stelle im Forum angedacht, wären die folgenden Links in diesem von Dir eröffneten Thread gut aufgehoben:

http://www.morgenweb.de/ratgeber/ges...gene-1.2942088

http://www.wissensschau.de/genom/gen..._zfn_talen.php

Zur Ergänzung noch diese Links:

http://www.transgen.de/forschung/154...ebersicht.html

http://www.transgen.de/forschung/256...-pflanzen.html

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Endlich kommen die Europäischen Forschungspools weiter in der Forschung.



Dein "Endlich" klingt wie ein Seufzer, bisher sei in Europa nichts geschehen.
Das ist keineswegs so, aber hier entstehen oft die weniger spektakulären kleinen Schritte, 
die dafür relativ rasch in die Anwendung kommen.

Beispiel:
Ich war noch nicht Patient Nr. 100, der in Heidelberg vor 4 Jahren ein PSMA-PET bekam.
Aus heutiger Sicht von unglaublich schlechter Qualität zwar, aber zukunftsweisend.
Heute gibt es das auf dem Land, etwa in Kiel, Feldkirch und Konstanz, derweil man sich in den USA auch an grössten Instituten immer noch mit dem unspezifischen Cholin behilft. Und damals hatten grad mal 24 Patienten eine PRLT erhalten mit PSMA-Iod123. Heute ist das Verfahren in Deutschland gängig, mit Isotopen von Lutetium, Yttrium, Actinium und bald auch Technetium.

Oder: Lokale Interventionen unter MRT sind der grosser Renner, sei dies Kryo, HIFU, Brachytherapie etc.
Der andere Weg sind peptidgebundene Interventionen, für uns im Vordergrund PSMA, das nicht nur nuklear und mit konventionellen Medikamenten befrachtet werden kann, sondern später mal auch mit gentechnisch manipuliertem Zeugs.
Dabei geht es meist um die innovative Koppelung vorhandener Technologien verschiedener Art,
weswegen diese Verfahren im Dutzend entstehen, auch in kleinen, aber interdisziplinären Forschungsgruppen.

Ein Blockbuster kam jüngst aus Norwegen: Alpharadin/'Xofigo'.

Immuntechnologie ist zwar spannend, aber doch noch sehr weit weg von der Anwendung,
obwohl seit langem davon geschrieben wird. Das ist weitgehend eine amerikanische Domaine, auch Roche hat seine diesbezüglichen Aktivitäten in die USA ausgelagert bzw. dort eingekauft.

Meine Professorin nimmt ein Sabbatical, um in den USA die Forschung und Forscher der Immuntechnologien an MIT, Harvard, Sloane-Kettering etc. direkter kennenzulernen als immer nur an Kongressen. Denn es ist nun mal so, dass an einem kleinen Kantonsspital zwar Spitzenforschung betrieben werden kann, aber gerade Immuntherapie lässt sich an solchen Standorten nur eingebunden in globale Netzwerke beforschen. Die Europäischen Strukturen sind dazu zu kleinteilig, trotz Erasmus und ähnlichen Programmen, und es erscheint auch einfacher, Netzwerke in die USA zu knüpfen, als innerhalb des deutschen Sprachraumes.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Harald, Konrad und Interessierte,

@Harald
die angefügten Links lohnen wirklich zu lesen, weil gerade das Querlesen aus unterschiedlichen Blickwinkel aufgezeigte Wege mit den Wiederholungen den Inhalt festigen.

@Konrad,
ja, neue Wege werden oft aus Übersee aufgezeigt. Bleiben aber zu oft stecken in den Zulassungen. Auch Big Pharma selektiert.
Durchaus sehe ich in den letzten Jahren eine Verkürzung des Innovationsvorsprunges zu Europa gegeben. Das ist nicht nur bei den selektiven Radiopharmakonen, sondern auch zunehmend in der Forschung.

Auch nachfolgend wieder eine Innovation die es in sich hat.

So funktioniert Radioimmuntherapie

Bayer-Forscher wollen die zerstörerische Energie jetzt kanalisieren und noch effektiver gegen Tumore lenken.
Dafür müssen sie die Strahlendosis präzise berechnen und sie gezielt an ihren gewünschten Wirkort bringen. Dazu arbeiten die Wissenschaftler mit dem radioaktiven Element Thorium-227, einem sogenannten Alphastrahler: Die Strahlung von Thorium ist über eine kurze Dis*tanz sehr energiereich, durchdringt aber nicht einmal ein Blatt Papier, erklärt Dr. Alan Cuthbertson, Leiter der Thorium-Forschung von Bayer in Oslo. Er und sein Team waren Teil der ehemaligen Firma Algeta ASA, die Bayer 2013 übernommen hat. Die Spezialisten für die Nutzung von Alphastrahlern in Radiotherapien arbeiten daran, das Thorium direkt zum Tumor zu transportieren. Dort reichert sich das Radioisotop lokal an, bevor es zerfällt und dabei die radioaktiven Alphateilchen freisetzt. Und diese zerstören die Krebszellen, ohne umliegendes gesundes Gewebe zu stark zu schädigen, erklärt der Bayer-Chemiker.

*Spürnase Antikörper zerstört resistente Tumore oder unentdeckte Metastasen*

Bewährt sich das Antikörper-Wirkstoff-Konjugat in der Klinik, können besonders Krebspatienten, deren Tumore resistent gegen Chemotherapien geworden sind, hoffen. Denn die gezielt eingesetzte radioaktive Strahlung der Bayer-Forscher könnte viele der zellulären Mechanismen überwältigen, die zu Resistenzen führen. Die Krebszellen können keine Widerstandskräfte aufbauen: Die Energie zerstört das Erbgut irreversibel und die Krebszellen gehen zugrunde. Cuthbertson: Und es kann auch die Tumorzellen vernichten, die sich gerade nicht teilen. Das können viele Chemostatika beispielsweise nicht leisten. Ein weiterer Vorteil der Radioimmuntherapie: Die Antikörper finden die Tumorherde völlig selbstständig im Körper. Sie greifen sogar sehr kleine Tumoren an, die mit bildgebenden Verfahren noch gar nicht erkannt wurden, beispielsweise Metastasen in sehr frühem Stadium, erklärt Cuthbertson.




der ganze Link hier:
http://www.research.bayer.de/de/radi...gen-krebs.aspx

Hochinteressant: Das Blutbild wird es den Betroffenen danken.
Mein herumtelefonieren - wo die Studien laufen - war bisher ergebnislos.



Ein weiterer hochinteressanter Ansatz eng in Verbindung mit Harald's Genschere zu sehen. Um auch die Differenzierung durch Reprogrammierung zu ermöglichen. Alles Ansätze für die Zukunft, welches das Grundübel ganz, ganz anders angehen, wie es bisher gehandhabt wird. Nicht durch Intervenieren, Blockieren, Eliminieren, usw. sondern die mutierte DNA beeinflussen.
Das Immunsystem scharfmachen für das Erkennen von Tumorzellen, usw. usw.

Und noch eine mögliche Innovation:

*Salicylsäure schaltet Gene an und aktiviert die Immunabwehr*


> Wir wissen, dass das pflanzliche Immunsystem zur Abwehr von Pathogenen bestimmte Gengruppen aktivieren kann, sagt Spoel. Die Salicylsäure hilft, die Informationen im Erbgut korrekt abzulesen und die zur Abwehr benötigten Gene einzuschalten. Viele dieser molekularen Mechanismen, bei denen Salicylsäure die Gene verändert, gelten auch für die Zellen von Menschen und Tieren, erklärt der Biologe. Fehler in diesem sensiblen Netzwerk haben deshalb Auswirkungen auf den Stoffwechsel und den gesamten Organismus: Fehlreaktionen im Immunsystem und das Entstehen von Erkrankungen können die Folge sein.


weiter hier....
http://www.research.bayer.de/de/dem-...px?WT.ad=explr
auch die weiteren Links sind sehr interessant.

Leider muß ich nun für 2 Monate in die Türkei.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Die Antikörper  finden die Tumorherde völlig selbstständig im Körper. Sie greifen sogar  sehr kleine Tumoren an, die mit bildgebenden Verfahren noch gar nicht  erkannt wurden, beispielsweise Metastasen in sehr frühem Stadium,  erklärt Cuthbertson.


Lieber Hans-Jürgen,

vielen Dank für diese erneute Bereicherung unseres Wissens. Der von mir aus Deinem Beitrag zitierte Text hört sich fast sensationell an. In der Tat hat sich etwas bewegt, was den Neubetroffenen irgendwann helfen wird, die nun auf der Suche nach Therapien gegen Prostatakrebs demnächst im Internet resp. wohl auch in diesem Forum auftauchen und um Rat nachfragen.

Dir wünsche ich ruhiges Wetter oder auch gute Winde, obwohl Du wohl kaum noch auf dem Wasser herumsegelst?

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Harald,

danke für das Feedback. Ja, seit der mißlungenen Hüftgelenk OP meiner Frau ( Co Skipperin ) haben wir schweren Herzens unsere SY verkauft. Einige Jahre noch gechartert und uns das Elend der Flüchtlinge hautnah in der Aegäis angeschaut. Hier die Inselgruppe der Dodekanes im Besonderen. Das hätten wir uns ersparen sollen, denn so ist der Abschied mit unschönen Bilder assoziiert. 

Nun pflege ich mit Liebe unseren Olivenhain am Hang, schneide die Bäumchen in Form und werde dieses Jahr wohl die erste, größere Ernte einfahren. 
Natürlich fahren wir die Küstenstädte auch ab, denn der Geruch der Häfen brauche ich gelegentlich zum Atmen. Jedoch sind wir immer wieder der gleichen Meinung, dass wir die schönste Zeitphase segelten und in einsamen Buchten das Eisen versenkten.

Jetzt ist Gedränge, Gejaule und Gejohle zu hören. nicht nur von Charterer, sondern auch zunehmend von einheimischen Segler, die noch an der Umsetzung der Regeln üben - wenn sie diese denn kennen - Meidung und ein großer Bogen machen war immer eine gute Antwort für den Frieden die letzte Zeit.

Danke für die Wünsche


@Konrad,

ja, ich präferiere mehr den europäischen Raum ohne gänzlich den Blick nach Übersee zu verlieren. Vielleicht ist meine Ungeduld und öfteres Anmeckern für neuere Forschungsansätze laut, soll es aber auch sein, denn nur wenn diese nachgefragt werden kommt Bewegung in die Sache. Und die vielen, kleinen Forschungsansätze im Euroraum - Länderübergreifend - empfinde ich als Bereicherung.
Der Austausch der Erfahrungen wird verhindern, dass Einzelpräferierungen zu stark gewichtet und vorschnell in die Vermarktung kommen. Auch das die Studien zusehr auf diese Zielrichtung abzielen.

Konrad schrieb:



> Lokale Interventionen unter MRT sind der grosser Renner, sei dies Kryo, HIFU, Brachytherapie etc.
> Der andere Weg sind peptidgebundene Interventionen, für uns im Vordergrund PSMA, das nicht nur nuklear und mit konventionellen Medikamenten befrachtet werden kann, sondern später mal auch mit gentechnisch manipuliertem Zeugs.
> Dabei geht es meist um die innovative Koppelung vorhandener Technologien verschiedener Art,
> weswegen diese Verfahren im Dutzend entstehen, auch in kleinen, aber interdisziplinären Forschungsgruppen.


Es ist unschwer festzustellen, wie vielfältig sich das PSMA- Eiweiß mit den unterschiedlichen Trojaner und den schon in der Pipeline befindlichen weiterführenden Therapieformen zur Immunverbesserung weiterentwickeln. Offenbar sind wir auf einem guten Weg und sehr gut aufgestellt.
Das hast du richtig auch erkannt. Wie sieht es denn in USA aus? Ich sehe ein recht großer Wissenschaftsvorsprung bei UNS. Diesen gilt es zielführend umzusetzen.

Es sind nicht die seit 60 Jahren praktizierten Standardtherapien der ADT's und Co. die die Zukunft darstellen, sondern verwertbare, neue Therapieformen, wie in diesem Thread so oft dargelegt, ohne diese noch einmal im Einzelnen aufzuzeigen.

Und hier noch etwas für die Zukunft:
http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...160607-_-Krebs

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mein herumtelefonieren - wo die Studien laufen - war bisher ergebnislos


Für uns Prostatakrebs-Patienten ist eine solche Therapie bereits routinemässig verfügbar:
PSMA-RLT mit verschiedenen alpha- und beta-Strahlern.
Ganz ohne Bayer, Roche und Novartis.
Eine englische Firma macht sich nun an ordentliche Studien,
wie sie die Universitäten nicht finanzieren können. 
Ich hab dasvon kompetenter Seite aufgeschnappt. Mehr nicht, 
denn da ist wohl noch das Diskretionsmäntelchen drüber.

----------


## Hans-J.

Neue Ansätze bei der Genschere - aus China -

*Chinesische Forscher setzen Genschere CRISPRCas9 erstmals beim Menschen ein*

 

London  Am 28. Oktober wurde an der Sichuan-Universität in Chengdu erstmals ein Mensch mit Zellen behandelt, deren Gene mit der umstrittenen CRISPRCas9-Technologie verändert wurden. Wie Nature berichtet, wurde der Patient, der an einem aggressiven Lungenkrebs erkrankt ist, mit seinen eigenen T-Zellen behandelt, aus deren Genom die Forscher zuvor das Gen für das PD-1-Protein entfernt hatten.


Das PD-1-Protein ist ein Rezeptor auf der Oberfläche der T-Zellen. Seine Aktivierung führt zu einem programmierten Zelltod (PD). Einige Krebszellen besitzen Liganden, die an PD 1 binden und dadurch den Gegner aus dem Weg räumen können. Die Entfernung des Gens für den PD-1-Rezeptor macht die T-Zellen an dieser Stelle unverwundbar, was die Aggressivität der Immunabwehr deutlich stärken kann. Dies zeigen die Erfahrungen mit den beiden Checkpoint-Inhibitoren Nivolumab und Pembrolizumab, die am PD-1-Rezeptor binden und damit eine Aktivierung der Selbstzerstörung verhindern.

Die Manipulation mit der Genschere erfolgte im Labor nach Entnahme der T-Zellen. CRISPRCas9 besteht aus einer Sonde, die bestimmte Regionen des Genoms erkennt, und einem Enzym, das die DNA an dieser Stelle durchtrennt. Dadurch lassen sich gezielt Gene aus dem Erbgut entfernen und durch Zugabe kleiner DNA-Oligonukleotide auch durch andere Gene ersetzen. Die Therapie ist umstritten, da nicht sicher ist, ob sie beim Menschen den gewünschten Effekt erzielt oder die DNA an falschen Stellen durchtrennt. Kontrovers ist vor allem die Idee, gezielt einzelne Gene durch andere zu ersetzen.

Dies planen die chinesischen Forscher (vorerst) nicht. Das Ziel ihrer Phase 1-Studie ist laut einem Eintrag bei clinicaltrials.gov die Sicherheit der Therapie. Das Team um You Lu will zunächst 15 Patienten behandeln. Sie sollen mehrfach Infusionen mit PD 1-Knockout-T-Zellen erhalten. Vor der Behandlung ist eine Konditionierung mit Cyclophosphamid geplant, die andere Abwehrzellen beseitigen soll. Um die Aggressi*vität der PD 1-Knockout-T-Zellen zu erhöhen, erhalten die Patienten nach der Infusion der T-Zellen eine Behandlung mit Interleukin 2.

*zum Thema*


Bericht von NatureRegistrierung der Studie 

*Deutsches Ärzteblatt print*

Pro & Konta: Genchirurgie am menschlichen Embryo?Genomchirurgie: Weder Schwarz noch Weiß 

US-Forscher blicken laut _Nature_ neidisch auf ihre chinesischen Kollegen. Das Team um Carl June von der Universität von Pennsylvania in Philadelphia befürchtet, in einem biomedizinischen Duell (Sputnik 2.0) ins Hintertreffen zu geraten. June hatte bereits 2014 über eigene Versuche mit einer anderen Genschere berichtet. Mit der Zinkfinger-Nuklease hatte sein Team aus CD4-Zellen das Gen CCR5 entfernt, das HI-Viren zum Eintritt in die Zellen benötigen. Die Patienten konnten daraufhin vorübergehend auf antiretrovirale Medikamente verzichten. Die Effizienz der Zinkfinger-Nuklease als Genschere ist jedoch begrenzt. CRISPRCas9 gilt als zuverlässiger und einfacher in der Anwendung.

*In den USA soll Anfang 2017 eine Studie an Krebspatienten beginnen, in der mit CRISPRCas9 gleich drei Gene verändert werden sollen. Die Universität Peking plant laut Nature drei Studien zur Behandlung von Krebserkrankungen von Blase, Prostata oder Nieren.

PS. Bitte die Links beachten

*Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Aus gegebenem Anlass zum Thema Methadon wissenswertes über die Wirkung.*

Methadon zur Krebsbehandlung: Wirkung und Nebenwirkungen des Opioids

Methadon ist ein vollsynthetisch hergestelltes Opioid und wird seit langem als Schmerzmittel und zur Drogenersatztherapie bei Heroinabhängigkeit eingesetzt. In den vergangenen Jahren ist es zunehmend als mögliches Krebsmedikament in den Fokus der Forschung gerückt. 2008 konnte die Chemikerin Dr. Claudia Friesen vom Universitätsklinikum Ulm zeigen, dass Methadon Leukämiezellen in den Zelltod treibt. 2014 gelang ihr der Nachweis im Laborexperiment, dass Methadon in Kombination mit einer Chemotherapie zu einem Massensterben von Glioblastomzellen, einem aggressiven Hirntumor, führt.
Ihre Erkenntnisse ließen sich auch auf andere Krebsarten wie Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs oder bestimmte Formen von Brust-, Eierstock- und Prostatakrebs übertragen.

·         Was sind die Eigenschaften von Methadon?
·         Wie funktioniert der Wirkmechanismus?
·         Ist Methadon zugelassen?
·         Wie verträglich ist Methadon?
·         Wie reagiert das Medikament im Körper?
·         Zusammenfassung

Was sind die Eigenschaften von Methadon?

Das D-L-Methadon besteht aus zwei Substanzen mit unterschiedlichen Wirkungen. Das Levo-Methadon beseitigt z.B. die Schmerzen, die die Eingeweide betreffen, das Dextro-Methadon wirkt auf Nervenschmerzen und ist als stärkstes Hustenmittel bekannt. Die Halbwertszeit schwankt individuell und liegt bei ca. 22 bis 25 Stunden.

Wie funktioniert der Wirkmechanismus?

Ein großes Problem in der Onkologie ist die Resistenzbildung. Medikamente, die am Anfang eine gute Wirksamkeit auf das Tumorwachstum hatten, verlieren sie und der Tumor kann sich wieder ausbreiten. Die Resistenzbildung beruht auf verschiedenen Mechanismen. So kann die Tumorzelle u.a. verhindern, dass Zellgifte eindringen oder findet Möglichkeiten, um sie wieder rasch aus der Zelle zu entfernen.

*Die Krebszellen reagieren auf eine Chemotherapie, indem sie Pumpen an der Zelloberfläche ausbreiten, welche die Zytostatika wieder aus der Zelle entfernen. Diesen Mechanismus kann man mit D-L-Methadon blockieren.
*
 Es besteht aus den beiden Substanzen Dextro- und Levo-Methadon, die sich gegenseitig in ihrer zytotoxischen Wirkung ergänzen. Der Wirkmechanismus wurde von Frau Dr. Friesen, Leiterin des Molekularbiologischen Forschungslabors, Schwerpunkt Onkologie, der Universität Ulm beschrieben:

Wenn man die Opioidrezeptoren auf der Zelloberfläche mit Levo-Methadon stimuliert, dann blockiert es die umliegenden Pumpen. Die Zelle reagiert damit, diese Opioidrezeptoren stumm zu regeln, so dass diese Pumpen nicht mehr blockiert werden können. Die zweite Substanz, das Dextro-Methadon, bindet sich an der Zelloberfläche an einer anderen Stelle, *dem sogenannten NMDA-Rezeptor und verhindert, dass die Opioid-Rezeptoren stummgeschaltet werden.

*Damit hat die Zelle das Problem, dass sie die aufgenommen Medikamente nicht mehr losbekommt. In der Zelle häuft sich das Zytostatikum an und sie kann sich nicht dagegen wehren.
Dazu kommt, dass das aufgenommene Zytostatikum die Anzahl der Opioid-Rezeptoren auf der Krebszelle vermehrt, die dann noch mehr Pumpen blockieren, so dass sich diese Wirkungen gegenseitig hochschaukeln.

*Ein weiterer Wirkmechanismus ist die Apoptoseinduktion. Tumorzellen sind unsterblich, da sie den Schalter, um einen programmierten Zelltod sterben zu können, nicht mehr aktivieren können. Über die Opiatrezeptor-Aktivierung kann dieser Prozess wieder in Gang kommen.

* Das erklärt, warum Methadon auch ohne zusätzliche Chemotherapie eine Wirkung auf das Tumorwachstum hat.

In Kombination mit Zytostatika führt Methadon zu einer deutlichen Wirkverstärkung der Chemotherapie. Damit wird der Chemotherapeutikadosis reduziert und die Chemoresistenz durchbrochen. Da Tumorzellen 1.000 bis 10.000 mal mehr Opiat-Rezeptoren auf ihrer Oberfläche haben als gesunde Zellen, werden gesunde Zellen weitestgehend von diesen Effekten verschont.

Ist Methadon zugelassen?

D-L-Methadon kann nach heutigem Stand der Zulassung für Krebspatienten nur als Schmerzmittel verordnet werden. In Deutschland gibt es D-L-Methadon zur Schmerztherapie nicht als Fertigarzneimittel. Es wird als Standardrezeptur in der Apotheke hergestellt. Um als Tumormedikament zugelassen zu werden, bedarf es aussagekräftiger Studienergebnisse. Diese wird man aber voraussichtlich nicht bekommen, da es sehr teuer ist, Studien durchzuführen.

Demgegenüber ist Methadon nicht mehr patentrechtlich geschützt und die Herstellungskosten sind zu gering. Aus ökonomischer Sicht lohnt sich das für die Pharmaindustrie nicht. Alternativ könnte der Staat die Entwicklung vorantreiben, aber augenscheinlich liegen weder die Mittel noch ein Interesse dafür vor.

Wie verträglich ist Methadon?

Die Substanz hat eine sehr hohe therapeutische Breite. Nebenwirkungen können, müssen aber nicht auftreten. Vor allem in der Einschleichphase können Übelkeit, Verstopfung und Schwindel eine Rolle spielen. Diese Nebenwirkungen kennt man gut von anderen Opiaten. Die Verstopfung kann nach der Eingewöhnungsphase fortbestehen, während die anderen Nebenwirkungen wieder verschwinden. Da Methadon bereits in den Mundschleimhäuten aufgenommen wird und nur in geringeren Mengen in den Darm gelangt, stellt die Verstopfung ein eher geringeres Problem dar.

Hinsichtlich der Wirkung und unerwünschten Wirkungen wies D-L-Methadon gegenüber den Opiaten Morphin, Fentanl und Buprenorphin das günstigste Profil auf. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Opioiden kann es sogar für Patienten mit Leber- und Niereninsuffizienz genutzt werden. Mit entsprechenden Begleitmedikamenten können die Nebenwirkungen reduziert werden.

Krebspatienten, die von anderen starken Opioiden auf Methadon umgestellt werden, benötigen danach weniger zusätzliche Schmerzmittel. Zudem scheint Methadon, einer japanischen Studie zufolge, neuropathische Schmerzen besser zu dämpfen, als andere Opioidanalgetika.

Unter Methadon können Herzrhythmusstörungen auftreten. Diese werden klinisch aber erst in Dosen vom 10 bis 20-fachen der zur Schmerztherapie notwendigen Menge relevant. In den vorliegenden Berichten ist diese Nebenwirkung deshalb gering ausgeprägt.
Als Zusatzwirkung wird Methadon eine antidepressive Wirkung zugeschrieben. Dieser Effekt erklärt sich durch eine sogenannte serotonerge und noradrenerge Wirksamkeit des Medikaments.
Methadon kann mit konventionellen Krebstherapien kombiniert werden. In einer rückblickenden Studie zum Einsatz von Methadon in der Glioblastom-Therapie wurde gezeigt, dass die Toxizität nicht wesentlich erhöht wird.

Wie reagiert das Medikament im Körper?
Methadon wird über die gleichen Wege in der Leber verstoffwechselt wie viele andere Medikamente. Dadurch kann die Wikung von Methadon z.B. beim Einsatz von Ciprofloxacin, Diazepam, Ethanol und Fluconazol verstärkt werden.

*Zusammenfassung*

Methadon ist ein seit langem bekanntes Medikament, das u.a. in der Schmerztherapie eingesetzt wird. Hier ist die Wirkung unbestritten. Die Wirkung als Mittel gegen Krebs ist nach derzeitiger Studienlage unklar. Laborergebnisse und Fallbeispiele ersetzen nicht die notwendigen Studien, die es aber voraussichtlich aus Kostengründen nicht geben wird.
Die Verträglichkeit von Methadon ist gut. Wird das Medikament in Dosierungen gegeben, die für die Schmerztherapie ausreichend sind, werden schwerwiegende Nebenwirkungen selten beschrieben. Die auch bei anderen Opiaten bekannten Nebenwirkungen wie Übelkeit, Verstopfung und Schwindel sind häufig gering ausgeprägt, spontan rückläufig und können mit entsprechenden Medikamenten symptomorientiert behandelt werden. Positiv ist die antidepressive Komponente, die gerade bei Krebspatienten erwünscht ist.

*Bei onkologischen Schmerzpatienten bleibt die Wahl des Opiats dem behandelnden Arzt überlassen. In Anbetracht des eventuell bestehenden Zusatznutzens im Sinne eines verbesserten Tumoransprechens stellt Methadon eine interessante Alternative dar.

*Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

Kannste nicht einfach den Link einstellen zu Jameda
und die Zusammenfassung zitieten?

https://www.jameda.mobi/gesundheit/k...%20Methadon%3F

Hvielemi

----------


## Hartmut S

Ein sehr interessanter Artikel!




> Die Wirkung als Mittel gegen Krebs ist nach derzeitiger Studienlage unklar. Laborergebnisse und Fallbeispiele ersetzen nicht die notwendigen Studien, die es aber voraussichtlich aus Kostengründen nicht geben wird.


Ist verständlich, und doch unverständlich
Die Pharmaindustrie wird sich an einer Studie nicht beteiligen, solange sie ihre teuren Produkte verkaufen will.
Methadon kostet nur 12 Euro.
Daher wohl auch die eher kritischen Berichte.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## LowRoad

Konrad,
Dein Link funktioniert bei mir nicht, aber *dieser hier*.

BTW:



> © 2007-2017 jameda GmbH


Alle paar Monate gibt es einen neuen Hype zu irgendwelchen natürlichen Substanzen, die gegen praktisch alle Krebszellen wirksam sind. Ich bin darüber müde geworden dem nachzugehen. Früher habe ich so manches ausprobiert, hat aber nix gebracht. Vielleicht bei *Anethole*, das hat das Potential zum nächsten Hype  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Andi, danke für die Korrektur.
Tut mir leid, dass mein bzw. HansJs Link nicht funzt. 
Ich hatte ihn zwar ausprobiert, aber eben nur auf dem Tablet. 

Hier im Forum wurde die Arbeit von Dr. Friesen schon Jahre vor dieser
Sendung im ARD besprochen. Aber nun wurde das zum Hype, weil sich
führende Onkologen genötigt sahen, dem Methadon eine Absage zu
erteilen oder, wie Verschwörungstheoretiker sagen würden, sich vor den
Karren von Big Pharma spannen liessen.

Hier am KSSG-Onko-Ambulatorium liegen mittlerweile Flugblätter auf mit 
Presseartikeln zu Methadon, weil die Onkologen es leid sind, die Hälfte ihrer
Sprechstunden damit zu verbringen, den Patienten ihre Ablehnung von
Methadon darzulegen.


_Anethole_!?
Also wenn ich nicht immer wieder frischen Fenchel meiner Picknick-Box
hätte, wär ich schon längst tot... ;-))



Lieber Hartmut
Eine Therapie, die auch ohne Studien offensichtlich funktioniert, setzt
sich durch. Siehe dazu die "Heilversuche" mit PSMA-Lu177, zu denen
bisher keine einzige Phase-II oder -III-Studie durchgeführt worden ist.
So toll scheint Methadon also auch wieder nicht, zumal bei Aussichten
auf Erfolg die unabhängige universitäre Forschung längst ihr knappes
Geld in der in solche Studie investiert hätte. 

Kürzlich liefen Studien zu _Metformin_ als Adjuvans zu Enzalutamid und Abiraterone, 
übrigens von der Pharma finanziell unterstützt. Metformin ist auch nicht 
teurer als Methadon, aber die Aussichten auf Erfolg sind wohl besser. 
Daran liegt's wohl, dass das stets knappe Geld nicht zu Methadon fliesst.
http://sakk.ch/en/sakk-provides/our-...ors/sakk-0814/
https://research.kssg.ch/Projekte/54723


Schönen Dienstag wünscht
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

> Eine Therapie, die auch ohne Studien offensichtlich funktioniert, setzt
> sich durch. Siehe dazu die "Heilversuche" mit PSMA-Lu177, zu denen
> bisher keine einzige Phase-II oder -III-Studie durchgeführt worden ist.
> So toll scheint Methadon also auch wieder nicht, zumal bei Aussichten
> auf Erfolg die unabhängige universitäre Forschung längst ihr knappes
> Geld in der in solche Studie investiert hätte.


Lieber Konrad,

ich merke selbst, dass meine Beiträge in einem "Experten-Thread" nicht immer passen.
Es ist nur der Versuch von mir, logisch zu denken.

Wer weiss, wie es mir später einmal geht?
Ich bin für alles offen, deshalb gefallen mir Andys u. Hans-J Berichte (soweit ich die verstehe) gut.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hans-J.

*Immuntherapie bei Krebs.

*In die Immunonkologie ist hektische Bewegung angekommen. Neben vielen guten Ansätzen mit wirklich gravierenden OS Zeiten muß leider für die Entität Prostatakarzinom ein starkes hinterherhinken festgestellt werden.

Nun bleibt abzuwarten, ob die vielversprechenden Ansätze bei anderen Tumorarten auch abgewandelt irgendwann einmal beim PCa ankommen.

Beigefügter Link und die Einführung geben sowohl über die Schwachpunkte Auskunft als auch über die Wege und Tricks des Tumors - seinen Feind - das Immunsystem lahmzulegen.




> *Immuntherapie: Zellbiologischer Hintergrund*
> 
> Normalerweise sterben kranke oder überalterte Körperzellen von alleine ab. Apoptose nennen Mediziner diesen programmierten Zelltod. Bei Krebszellen ist das anders. Sie teilen sich immer weiter und verdrängen gesundes Gewebe.
> Im Rahmen einer Immuntherapie werden weiße Blutkörperchen angeregt, die Krebszellen unschädlich zu machen: T-Zellen und natürliche Killerzellen sollen den Krebs auf die gleiche Weise bekämpfen, wie sonst eindringende Krankheitserreger.
> *Krebszellen tricksen Immunabwehr aus*
> 
> Doch das ist nicht so einfach. Krankheitserreger besitzen auf ihrer Oberfläche Moleküle (Antigene), die sie als fremd kennzeichnen und für das Immunsystem angreifbar machen. Krebszellen sind dagegen aus körpereigenen Zellen hervorgegangen. Ihre Antigene weisen sie als Angehörige des Körpers aus. So bleiben sie vom Immunsystem unentdeckt und vermehren sich  es entsteht ein Tumor.
> Andere Krebszellen werden zwar von den Immunzellen erkannt, sie manipulieren oder schwächen das Immunsystem jedoch. Zum Beispiel, indem sie den T-Zellen hemmende Signalmoleküle auf ihrer Oberfläche präsentieren, sodass diese nicht mehr angreifen.




Den gesamten Link zum weiterlesen......

http://www.netdoktor.de/therapien/im...pie-bei-krebs/

http://news.doccheck.com/de/135452/c...mmte-t-zellen/

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

Hans-Jürgen,
ja, so hören wir es seit 20 Jahren, oder waren es 40? Der Durchbruch ist aber bisher noch nicht erkennbar. Will man metastasierten Krebs "heilen" dann wird man einen multimodalen Ansatz wählen müssen, der auch eine Immuntherapie beinhaltet, da bin ich recht sicher.

In den Staaten wurde jetzt *eine Immuntherapie zugelassen*, die bei austherapierten Patienten mit ALL (Akuter Lymphoblastischer Leukämie) zur Anwendung kommen kann. Das Verfahren erinnert etwas an Provenge®. Es werden Blutbestandteile extrahiert, diese manipuliert, vermehrt und zurück infundiert. Anders als bei Provenge® werden die Immunzellen aber genetisch auf die Tumorzellen "abgerichtet", bei Provenge war es eher ein "riech mal dran". Scheint wirksam, und teuer: *475.000$* (im Erfolgsfall).

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Andi,

Überhaupt kein Grund pessimistisch zu sein, wenn man nachfolgendes liest.
Medizinische Fakultät - Universitätsklinikum Charité

Die Störung von Apoptose-Signalwegen spielt eine zentrale Rolle sowohl bei der Tumorentstehung als auch bei der Entwicklung von Therapieresistenz in malignen Tumoren. Von besonderer Bedeutung für das Ansprechen auf zytotoxische Tumortherapien sind die Komponenten des mitochondrialen Apoptosesignalwegs und dessen übergeordneten Regulatoren. Durch die Analyse solch zentraler Regulatoren der Apoptose, wie den Mitgliedern der Bcl-2 Genfamilie, des p53- und des Rb-Signalwegs, konnten Patienten mit guter bzw. schlechter Prognose identifiziert werden. Hierbei zeigte sich, dass die kombinierte Analyse von einander nachgeschalteten Signalwegkomponenenten, wie z.B. p53 und Bax, der Analyse einzelner Markergene überlegen ist. Solche Signalweganalysen konnten bei akuten und chronischen Leukämien, Kolon-, Ösophagus-, und Mammakarzinomen erfolgreich durchgeführt werden. Neben diesen deskriptiven genetischen Analysen an Tumorproben ermöglichte die funktionelle Manipulation dieser Signalwege die Sensibilisierung von Tumorzellen für Chemo-, Radio- und auch biologische Therapien. Mittels nicht-viraler, retro- und adenoviraler Gentransfervektoren wurden Regulatoren der Apoptose, wie z.B. Apoptose-fördernde Mitglieder der Bcl-2 Genfamilie, das Tumorsuppressorgen p14ARF oder auch Procaspase-3 in Tumorzellen eingebracht, um Resistenzen zu überwinden bzw. um direkt Zelltodsignalwege in den malignen Zellen zu aktivieren. Signalweganalysen sowohl in primärem Tumorgewebe von Patienten als auch in Zellinienmodellen identifizierten die hierfür notwendigen Komponenten der betreffenden Signalwege. Von besonderem Interesse war hierbei, dass durch die genetische Manipulation von Apoptose- und Zellzyklus-Regulation Signaldefekte in resistenten Tumoren umgangen und überwunden wurden. Dies könnte in Zukunft als mögliche Basis für neue, molekulare Therapieansätze in der Tumortherapie dienen.

Hierbei sind die nachfolgenden neuen Ansätze der Checkpoints im Apoptosezyklus so zu manipulieren, dass sie das Immunsystem wieder scharf stellen.
Wie wichtig hierbei ein funktionierender p 53 und BCL 2 sind wurde sehr umfänglich in den Vorthreads von mehreren Diskutanten dargelegt schon vor Jahren herausgefunden.

Neu ist der PD L1 Inhibitor entdeckt worden, welcher neben dem BRCA 1/2 - beim PCa  eine Schlüsselrolle zukommt.

Es ist festzustellen, dass sowohl die jetzig schon vorhandenen Medikamente für andere Entitäten den PD L1 triggern, welcher auch für PCa in Frage käme. Nur sind wir Betroffene mal wieder Stiefkinder in der Beforschung. Bei anderen Entitäten sind schon zugelassene Medis verfügbar.

Erstaunlich, auch L- Methadon weist den PD L1 Inhibitor aus. Die Überraschungen nehmen kein Ende auch Cannabidiole. Bei letzterem werden zusätzlich starke Reoxygenierungen festgestellt. D.h. der Blutsauerstoffgehalt nimmt gravierend zu. Werte von 97-99% werden gemessen. ( Danke nach Israel )

Da hypoxisch eingestellte Tumore das überhaupt nicht mögen, wird durch die Reoxygenierung nicht nur O2 an den Tumor gebracht, sondern auch eine wesentlich höhere Sensibilität bei Bestrahlung wäre die Folge.
Folgt man Watson, würde die antioxydative Kapazität steigen, weil die Mitochondrien in Schwung kommen.

Folge: freie Radikale gehen den Tumor an. Wenn nun die Checkpoints und die PD L1 Inhibitoren arbeiten, könnte das Immunsystem wieder rund laufen und Apoptose induzieren.

Zur Zeit ist es äußerst spannend diese Entwicklung mitzugehen und  lieber Luftikus ANDI ebenso spannend wie laufend die Mücken u. a. Plagegeister aus dem Gesicht/Helm zu wischen da oben.
Deshalb bin ich alles andere als pessimistisch gestimmt, das neue Ziel, die Immunkontrolle über den Tumor wieder herzustellen und noch zu vertiefen.

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...karzinom/page5

Lass die Dendriten, New Castle  sein und schaue nach vorne, erinnere dich an BRCA  von dir eingestellt 

Olaparib & Co usw. Wir waren doch im Ansatz auf einem guten Weg, der mittlerweile in den Studien angekommen ist. Ist das nichts?
Ein Blick in die Zukunft  nachfolgend  wird auch irgendwann einmal das PCa betreffen.

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...em-Lungenkrebs
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...ei-Lungenkrebs

hier ein neuer Ansatz bei Niedrig Risiko PCa Betroffene
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedh...shows-promise/

Pembrolizumab  ( Keytruda )
https://www.akdae.de/Arzneimittelthe...5-Keytruda.pdf

*Olaparib (Lynparza)*
Veröffentlicht am *08/06/2017*
_Olaparib (AZD-2281, Handelsname Lynparza) ist Chemotherapeutikum durch KuDOS Pharmaceuticals und später von Astrazeneca entwickelt. Es ist ein Inhibitor der Poly-ADP Ribose-Polymerase (PARP), ein bei der DNA-Reparatur beteiligtes Enzym. Es wirkt gegen Krebserkrankungen bei Menschen mit erblichen BRCA1- oder BRCA2-Mutationen, was auf viele Eierstock-, Brust- und Prostatakrebs zutrifft._

https://arznei-news.de/olaparib/



*Darolutamid, ODM-201 Wirkung ( Aramis Studie )*

Darolutamid, ODM-201 (BAY-1841788) ist ein neuartiger in der Entwicklung befindlicher Hemmstoff des  Androgenrezeptors (Androgenrezeptor-Antagonist) mit einer einzigartigen chemischen Struktur, die speziell zur Hemmung des Wachstums von CRPC entwickelt wurde.
Darolutamid funktioniert sehr ähnlich zu Enzalutamide hat aber eine kürzere Halbwertszeit. 

In vorklinischen Studien konnte gezeigt werden, dass Darolutamid in geringem Maße die Blut-Hirn-Schranke überwindet.
Der Hemmstoff ODM-201 bindet mit hoher Intensität an den Androgenrezeptor und blockiert die Funktion des Rezeptors, indem er seine zelluläre Funktion hemmt.

*Alternative Bezeichnung:* BAY 1841788; ODM-20, Darolutamide

ODM-201 zeigt  in präklinischen und klinischen Studien vielversprechende Ergebnisse.
In einer klinischen Phase-II-Studie zur Behandlung des fortschreitenden kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinoms wurde die Wirksamkeit und Sicherheit von drei verschiedenen Dosierungen von ODM-201 bei 124 Patienten untersucht (100 mg, 200 mg und 700 mg bei zweimal täglicher Gabe). 
An der Studie nahmen Patienten teil, die vorher bereits mit Abirateron und/oder Chemotherapie behandelt worden waren, jedoch auch Patienten, die noch keine Chemotherapie erhalten hatten.
Bei all diesen Patienten zeigte ODM-201 eine hohe Anti-Tumor-Aktivität. Von den Patienten, die zuvor keine Chemotherapie oder Abirateron erhalten hatten, wurde bei 86 Prozent *nach 12 Wochen* bei einer Gabe von 700 mg zweimal täglich ein *PSA Rückgang um mehr als 50 Prozent* beobachtet.

*ARASENS Studie*

Geplante Phase-III-Studie ARASENS wird voraussichtlich gegen Ende 2016 mit der Patientenrekrutierung beginnen.
 In der neuen klinischen Phase-III-Studie ARASENS soll der Einsatz von ODM-201 bei Männern untersucht werden, die wegen eines neu diagnostizierten *metastasierten hormonsensitiven Prostatakarzinoms (mHSPC) eine Hormontherapie als Behandlung der ersten Wahl erhalten.* 
ODM-201  wird in Kombination mit der Standardtherapie (Androgendeprivation) und dem Chemotherapeutikum Docetaxel verabreicht.
https://www.viomedo.de/klinische-stu...ostatakarzinom

Herzlichen Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

DNA Sequenzierung und Olaparib Inhibitor

*Olaparib (Lynparza)
Veröffentlicht am 08/06/2017
Olaparib (AZD-2281, Handelsname Lynparza) ist Chemotherapeutikum durch KuDOS Pharmaceuticals und später von Astrazeneca entwickelt. Es ist ein Inhibitor der Poly-ADP Ribose-Polymerase (PARP), ein bei der DNA-Reparatur beteiligtes Enzym. Es wirkt gegen Krebserkrankungen bei Menschen mit erblichen BRCA1- oder BRCA2-Mutationen, was auf viele Eierstock-, Brust- und Prostatakrebs zutrifft.

https://arznei-news.de/olaparib/*


Prof. Dr. Thorsten Schlomm DNA-Repair Defects and Olaparib in Metastatic Prostate Cancer 
Autoren: J.Mateo et. al New England Journal of Medicine 

Hintergrund:

 Prostatakrebs ist eine genetisch sehr heterogene Erkrankung, trotzdem richten sich unsere derzeitigen Therapiestrategien nicht nach der molekularen Charakterisierung des Tumors. 
Es ist zu vermuten, dass metastatsierte, kastrationsrefraktäre Prostatakarzinome mit DNA-Reparaturdefekten auf eine systemische Therapie mit poly(adeno DNA-Reparaturfehler und Olaparib bei metastasiertem Prostatakrebs auf (PARP) Inhibitoren, wie Olaparib, ansprechen. 
*Methoden:*
Es wurde eine Phase II-Studie durchgeführt, in der Patienten mit metastasierten kastrationsrefraktären Prostatakarzinomen mit Olaparib-Tabletten (400 mg 2 x pro Tag) behandelt wurden. Der primäre Endpunkt war Ansprechen auf die Olaparib Therapie, entweder definiert anhand der RECIST-Kriterien (Response Evaluation Criteria in Solid Tumors) oder anhand einer *mindestens 50%-igen PSA-Reduktion* oder *Reduktion der zirkulierenden Tumorzellen. 
*
Zusätzlich wurde von allen Metastasen ein next-generation Gen Sequencing durchgeführt. Ergebnisse Insgesamt wurden 50 Patienten in der Studie behandelt. Im Vorfeld wurden alle Patienten (100 %) mit Docetaxel, 49 (98 %) zusätzlich mit Abiraterone oder Enzalutamid und 29 (58 %) mit Cabazitaxel behandelt.

Insgesamt waren 49 der 50 Patienten auswertbar. 16 Patienten (33 %) zeigten ein Ansprechen auf die Olaparib-Therapie. Von diesen 16 Patienten wurden 12 Patienten länger als sechs Monate mit Olaparib behandelt. Die Komplettsequenzierung Martini-Klinik  Literatur des Monats Oktober 2016 2 der Tumor-DNA (Next-Generation Sequencing) identifizierte homozygote Deletionen, inaktivierende Mutationen oder beides in DNA-Reparatur-Genen *(BRCA1/2,* ATM, Fanconis anemia genes und CHEK2) in 16 von 49 Patienten (33 %). 14 von diesen 16 Patienten mit molekularen Schäden in DNA Reparaturgenen (88 %) zeigten ein Ansprechen auf Olaparib incl. aller 7 Patienten mit einer BRCA2 Veränderung ( Breast Cancer Gene 2) und 4 von 5 mit ATM Genveränderungen. 
Die Spezifität der untersuchten Gen-Signatur für das Ansprechen von Olaparib betrug 94 %. Anämie (20 %), und Fatigue (12 %) waren die am häufigsten auftretenden Grad 3 oder Grad 4 Nebenwirkungen der Therapie.

*Schlussfolgerung:
*
Die Therapie von metastasierten kastrationsrefraktären Patienten mit Refraktärität gegen die Standardtherapie zeigten ein gutes Ansprechen auf eine Therapie mit dem PARP Inhibitor Olaparib, wenn die Tumoren im *molekularen Profil einen Defekt von DNA-Reparatur-Genen aufzeigten.* 

*Kommentar:
*
Wir haben diese Studie ausgewählt, da sie das erste Mal eindrücklich zeigt, dass beim Prostatakarzinom  wie auch schon bei vielen anderen Tumorentitäten  *eine molekulare Charakterisierung vor Initiierung einer Therapie sehr effektiv ist.* In vielen Tumorentitäten wird diese sogenannte Theranostics schon durchgeführt. Das beste Beispiel sind z. B. HER2 positive Mammakarzinome oder B-RAF mutierte Melanome. Zur Zeit werden über 50 verschiedene Tumorentitäten in den beiden großen internationalen GenKonsortien  ICGC (International Cancer Genome Consortium) und TCGA (The Cancer Genome Atlas)  analysiert.

Die ersten der ICGC Pan-Cancer Analysen  ein Vergleich aller Tumorentitäten auf genetischer Ebene  weisen darauf hin, dass es _wahrscheinlich nur wenige relevante molekulare Pathways gibt,_ die z.B. für die Metastasierung von Tumoren verantwortlich sind. Diese Pathways sind nicht spezifisch für einen bestimmten Tumortyp, *sondern spielen bei vielen, wahrscheinlich allen, Krebsarten eine wichtige Rolle.* 

So finden wir z.B. Prostatakarzinome, die Mammakarzinomen, Kolonkarzinomen oder Bronchialkarzinomen genetisch viel ähnlicher sind als anderen Prostatakarzinomen. _Deshalb ist es wahrscheinlich, dass wir in Zukunft auch Prostatakarzinome immer häufiger nicht entitätenspezifisch, sondern genspezifisch behandeln müssen._ Der DNA-Reparatur Pathway ist einer der am häufigsten in Tumoren veränderte Mechanismus. 
Beim Prostatakarzinom gehen wir mittlerweile davon aus, dass 25 % bis 30 % aller Tumore einen Defekt der DNA-Reparatur aufweisen. Die DNA-Reparatur kann man sich wie ein Rechtschreibkorrekturprogramm vorstellen. Ist es teilweise defekt oder fällt es komplett aus, können Fehler, die bei der Eingabe gemacht werden, nicht verbessert werden.

Schreibt man einen Text nun häufig ab und es entstehen neue Fehler, können sich genetische Schäden mit jeder Zellteilung in den Zellen akkumulieren, ohne dass die Zelle diese reparieren kann. Hierbei kommt es zu einer starken sogenannten genetischen Instabilität  genetische Schäden werden nicht mehr repariert  und führen zum raschen Tumorprogress. *Viele dieser sekundären Veränderungen sind dann auch für eine Metastasierung der Zellen verantwortlich*. 

Wichtige Gene in der DNA-Reparatur sind z. B. das BRCA- 1 oder BRCA-2 Gen, welche jüngst durch die Schauspielerin Angelina Jolie der breiten Öffentlichkeit bekannt geworden sind und bisher mit einem erhöhten Auftreten von Mammakarzinomen und Ovarialkarzinomen assoziiert waren.

Doch auch beim Prostatakarzinom sind diese Gene häufig durch Mutationen oder andere genetische Veränderungen inaktiviert. Beim Ovarialkarzinom werden Patientinnen mit BRCA-Gen Veränderungen oder aber auch anderen Veränderungen in DNA-Reparatur-Genen sehr erfolgreich mit sogenannten PARP-Inhibitoren therapiert. PARP ist ein Enzym, das eigentlich die Aufgabe hat, DNA-Einzelstrangbrüche zu reparieren, die in der DNA ständig zufällig auftreten. Wird PARP inhibiert, führen die Einzelstrangbrüche während der Zellteilung zu Doppelstrangbrüchen. _Bleiben letztere ohne Reparatur stirbt die Zelle_. PARP-Inhibitoren wirken deshalb gezielt in den Tumorzellen, in denen durch Mutation oder andere genetische Schäden die Gene für die Doppelstrangreparatur abgeschaltet werden (z. B. die BRCA-Gene). 

*So stellt ein eigentlich aggressives Merkmal des Tumors einen erfolgreichen Therapieansatz dar.* In der hier vorgestellten Studie handelt es sich nicht um eine klassische Medikamentenstudie, wo Medikament A gegen Medikament B oder gegen Placebo getestet wird, sondern eigentlich um eine Biomarker-Studie.
Alle Patienten haben das gleiche Medikament bekommen und hinterher wurde geschaut, welche genetischen Veränderungen prädiktiv für ein Ansprechen der Therapie waren. Bei nahezu allen Patienten mit mindestens einer Veränderung in einem DNA-Reparatur-Gen hat die Olaparib-Therapie gewirkt, während nahezu alle Patienten ohne eine solche Veränderung nicht auf Olaparib angesprochen haben.

Fazit:
Die vorgelegte Studie zeigt eindrücklich, dass wir gerade bei der Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms umdenken müssen hin zu einer gezielteren Therapie anhand von genetischen Markern, wie es bei vielen Tumorentitäten, wie z. B. dem Melanom, dem Kolonkarzinom, Lungentumoren oder auch gynäkologischen Tumoren schon seit Jahren Standard ist. Viele aktuelle Daten zeigen, dass wahrscheinlich jedes dritte Prostatakarzinom einer Therapie mit einem genspezifischen Medikament, welches schon bei anderen Tumorentitäten eingesetzt wird, zugänglich ist.

Erste Studien hierzu sind bereits initiiert. Als Fazit für die aktuelle Praxis gilt leider jedoch immer noch, dass solche genspezifischen Therapien heutzutage nur in Studien möglich sind, da die genetische Auswertung  gerade mit Gesamtsequenzierung und anschließender aufwendiger bioinformatischer Analyse der Ergebnisse  einer hohen Expertise bedarf und weil natürlich auch die Medikamente, die aufgrund dieser genetischen Analysen verabreicht werden, für das Prostatakarzinom nicht zugelassen sind und deshalb nur in einer Studiensituation verabreicht werden dürfen bzw. finanziert werden können.

Quelle:
Martini-Klinik am UKE 20246 Hamburg
www.martini-klinik.de/fuer-aerzte

Ich finde sehr bemerkenswerte, richtungsweisende Therapien für die Zukunft, die wesentlich näher gerückt sind.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hans-J.,

Dr. Myers hat in diesem Vortrag (ca. ab Min. 7.00) ebenfalls von der Mateo Studie berichtet. Außerdem schildert er eine erfolgreiche Behandlung mit Olaparib die er daraufhin durchgeführt hat. Der Patient hatte auch einen BRCA2 Defekt und befand sich schon u.a. wegen Lungen- und Lebermetastasen im Hospiz, war geschätzt ca. eine Woche vor seinem Tod. Das Olaparib schlug so gut an, dass er jetzt zu Hause ist und wieder zur Arbeit gehen will.

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

Hi Georg,

ich muß schon sagen, dass Dein Vortrag von Myers sehr interessant war.
Der hohe % Anteil der neuroendokrinen Differenzierung und die Anteile im Tumor welche gemischt Differenziert sind und diese welche sich noch nach neuroendokrin transformieren können, dürften wohl der Schlüssel sein, warum die Ansprechrate so mancher Therapie so gering ist.

Diese Anteile haben wir in Vorjahren hier im Forum sehr kontrovers diskutiert, aber versäumt die neueren wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse der 13% NE Anteile und bis zu weiteren möglichen 26% durch Transformation keine Beachtung mehr geschenkt. 
Lieber alles der Therapieresistenz zugeeordnet. 

Gut, das diese Restriktion zur Verbesserung der Ansprechraten und der Resistenzüberbrückung erkannt ist, nun gilt es die geeigneten Medi's einzusetzen.

Danke, eine wirkliche Bereicherung Georg.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hans-J.

wenn Du Dich für neuroendokrine Tumore interessierst, hier ein Vortrag von Himisha Beltran auf die sich Dr. Myers bezieht. Allerdings spricht sie sehr schnell und das Gebiet ist für mich auch ziemlich neu so dass ich meine Schwierigkeiten hatte. Ich habe aber im Forum diesen Vortrag erwähnt. Wie Dr. Myers geht sie davon aus, dass Zytiga und Xtandi zu vermehrten Mutationen in Richtung neuroendokrine Tumore führen.

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

Georg,

es wurde schon im Thread - siehe Link - 2011 darüber spekuliert, ob durch die ADT - bei positivem CGA nicht eine gewisse Tumorzellpopulation nach Neuroendokrin geschoben wurde.

Jedoch wurde diese Erkenntnis im Thread überlagert durch den Fokus auf die Therapie/Strahlen/Chemoresistenz. Dieses wurde dann weiterdiskutiert.

Aber es wurde noch diskutiert und durch viele unterschiedliche Blickwinkel betrachtet.

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...isierung/page2




> Wie Dr. Myers geht sie davon aus, dass Zytiga und Xtandi zu vermehrten Mutationen in Richtung neuroendokrine Tumore führen.


Durch viele ADT's mit allen Spielarten fand auch bei mir die Transformation statt, wie unschwer aus der Grafik CGA aus myprostata zu ersehen ist.
Jedoch konnte diese in der Intermittierungsphase wieder rückgeführt werden. Danach habe ich CGA nicht mehr weiterverfolgt, weil mir der Wirkungsweg klar wurde.
Meine unterschiedlichen Metastasen hatten Vorrang.

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=96&page=graphic   CGA

Folglich kann die Rückführung auch nicht stattfinden wo eine kontinuierliche ADT stattfindet, ob first line ADT oder 2. line ADT ist dabei unerheblich.
Himisha Beltran und Snuffy Myers haben Recht. Aber wer will das hören?

Wenn nun langsam die Erkenntnis wächst, dass es im Mutations- und resistenten Tumorstamm noch Anteile gibt, die mit geeigneten Medi's noch erreichbar wären, oder das Potential zur Mutation vermindern, oder Resistenzen der Therapien minimieren, glaube ich mit Recht und Fug sagen zu können, meine Stimme frühzeitig erhoben zu haben.

Aber offenbar braucht alles sein Zeit, bedauerlich nur, dass so viele wissende Diskutanten das nicht mehr erleben können. Sie verstarben.

Gruss
Hans-J

----------


## LowRoad

Heute möchte ich mal *eine Studie von Kaitlyn M. Gayvert und Kollegen* vom Weill Cornell Medical College, New York USA, erschienen in CellPress June 14, 2016, vorstellen. Es wurde unter etwa 100 häufig eingesetzten Medikamenten mit statistischen Maßnahmen gesucht, ob sich hier irgendwelche Transkriptionsfaktor beeinflussenden Eigenschaften finden lassen.

Bekannt ist beispielsweise die geänderten Transkriptionsfaktoren bei p53 Mutation in diversen Krebserkrankungen (Entitäten). Untersucht wurde noch c-Myc und ERG, der gerade beim Prostatakrebs in Form der TMPRSS2:ERG Fusion häufig auftritt, die Autoren sprechen von 50%.




> Mutationen in Transkriptionsfaktor (TF) -Genen werden oft in Tumoren beobachtet, was häufig zu einer abweichenden Transkriptionsaktivität führt. Unglücklicherweise werden Transkriptionsfaktoren aufgrund des Fehlens zielgerichteter enzymatischer Aktivität oft als unangreifbar angesehen. Um dieses Problem anzugehen, haben wir CRAFTT entwickelt, einen computergestützten Ansatz zur Alternativeinsatze von Medikamenten, um die Transkriptionsfaktor -Aktivität zu bestimmen. CRAFTT kombiniert ChIP-seq mit Wirkstoff-induziertem Expressions-Profiling, um kleine Moleküle zu identifizieren, die spezifisch die Transkriptionsfaktor-Aktivität stören können. Die Anwendung auf CHIP-Seq-Datensätze von ENCODE ergab bekannte Wechselwirkungen zwischen Medikamenten und Transkriptionsfaktor, und eine globale Analyse von Medikament-Protein-Netzwerken unterstützt diese Vorhersagen. Die Anwendung von CRAFTT auf ERG, einem proinvasiven, häufig überexprimierten onkogenen Transkriptionsfaktor, sagte voraus, dass Dexamethason die ERG-Aktivität hemmen könnte. Dexamethason verringerte signifikant die Zellinvasion und Migration in einer ERG-abhängigen Weise. Darüber hinaus zeigt die Analyse von elektronischen erfassten medizinischen Daten eine schützende Rolle von Dexamethason gegenüber Prostatakrebs. Insgesamt bietet unsere Methode eine breit anwendbare Strategie zur Identifizierung von Arzneimitteln, die spezifisch die Transkriptionsfaktor -Aktivität modulieren


Nun ist ja seit langem bekannt, dass Dexamethason beim Prostatakrebs zumindest PSA beeinflussende Faktoren besitzt. Akira Komiya publizierten 2010 eine retrospektive Studie zum Einsatz von Low-Dose Dexamethasone bei Patienten mit ansteigenden PSA Werten unter Testosteronunterdrückung (Kastrationsresistenz). Dabei sprachen etwa 40% der Probanden mit einem ≥50%igem PSA Abfall auf eine Niedrigdosis Dexamethasone Therapie an. Diese bestand aus zuerst 1.5mg Dexamethasone pro Tag, alle 14 Tage um 0.5mg abnehmend, bis 0.5mg/Tag erreicht wurde. Patienten die einen ≥50%igen PSA Abfall zeigten, zeigten ein erheblich längeres krankheitsspezifisches Überleben von etwa 28Monaten, gegenüber nur 8 Monaten bei Patienten, die keine Reaktion auf diese Therapie zeigten.



Eine Retrospektive Studie ist noch keine ausreichende Evidenz, um das in die allgemeine Praxis zu überführen, denn es gibt heute einige Alternativen bei beginnender Kastrationsresistenz: Abiraterone, Enzalutamide, Docetaxel, Cabazitaxel, Lu177-PSMA um nur mal einige zu nennen, die alle zugelassen sind.

Kommen wir zurück zum Forschungsbereich von Kaitlyn M. Gayvert und Kollegen. Sie haben nun nicht die Möglichkeit der Datenbankanalyse genutzt, um Wirksamkeit bei Prostatakrebs aufzuzeigen, sondern um diesen zu verhindern.

Ausgangspunkt war eine elektronische Datenbank der Columbia Universität (electronic health records (EHRs) at Columbia University Medical Center - CUMC). Analysiert wurde die erstmalige Diagnose von Prostaatkrebs bei Patienten, die eines oder mehrere der 100 gängigsten Medikamente eingenommen haben. Die Ergebnisse für Dexamethasone, Proednisone und Simvastatin sind in der alterskorrigierten Analyse gesondert aufgeführt:



Es ist schon auffällig, dass eigentlich nur Dexamethasone einen irgendwie prohibitiven Effekt auf Prostatakrebs zu haben scheint.

Die Forscher um Kaitlyn M. Gayvert und Kollegen zeigen dann noch allerlei Petrischalen Experimente, die an Prostatakrebs Zellkulturen die Wirkung von Dexamethasone auf die ERG Aktivität zeigen sollen. Das ist zwar hübsch anzusehen, aber natürlich nur von geringer medizinischer Evidenz.

Warum schreibe ich das hier? Schon vor vielen Jahren habe ich durch Zufall festgestellt, dass bei mir die Einnahme von relativ geringen Mengen Dexamethasone (~0.25mg  0.5mg/Tag), den PSA Wert dramatisch fallen lässt. Seit dem bin ich immer wieder am suchen, wie das zustande kommen könnte, und was es zu bedeuten hat. Andere Patienten aus den Staaten berichteten von sehr erfolgreichen Versuchen mit Estradiol-Patches + Dexamethasone. Ich will das hiermit aber niemandem empfehlen, sondern lediglich ein paar Ideen skizzieren.

_Only the brave can walk alone!_

----------


## Georg_

Wenn man in einer Rezidiv-Situation, z.B. nach Bestrahlung, den PSA Wert ohne Hormontherapie senken will; dann kommen also, so weit ich das übersehe, Dexamethason, Metformin oder Dutasterid in Frage. Alles basierend auf geringer oder keiner Evidenz. Es funktioniert nur halt meist.

Was sollte man denn - LowRoad eminenz-basierend :L&auml;cheln:  - wann versuchen?

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

Hi Andi&Interessierte

Danke für die Einstellung und deine Auseinandersetzung zu einem Thema, welches mich schon lange umtreibt. Nämlich die von zugelassenen Medikamente, welche alleine oder im Zusammenspiel eine gewisse Wirkung auf Tumorzellen des Prostatakarzinoms ausüben.
Deine persönliche Erfahrungen mit kleinen Dosen von Dexamethasone teile ich ebenfalls. Auch bei mir konnte der PSA für gewisse Zeit gedrückt werden.
Aber welchen Einfluss nimmt Dexa. auf das Metastasengeschehen? Auf das Mutationsverhalten? Weitere Forschungen in dieser Richtung werden ohne Forschungsgelder von potenten Geldgeber wie z.B. der Pharma, wohl nie den Weg in belastbare Studien finden.
Deshalb dürfte es für den Schwerbetroffenen müßig sein, darauf zu warten, sondern sich den Überlebensvorteil zu sichern, der sich aus dem Einsatz von Medikamenten wie Dexamethasone, Metformin&Syrosingopine, THC+CBD,  u.a. ergeben. Zumal diese Medis auch noch andere positive Nebenwirkungen haben wie z.B. Blutdrucksenker, Schmerzmedikation u.a.
https://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin...rtensivum.html

Dieses sehr geringe Nebenwirkungsprofil in Gegenüberstellung zu schulmedizinischen Präparate und deren Nebenwirkungen lassen die mangelnde Evidenz in den Hintergrund treten. Das aber können nur die Betroffenen bewerten, welche Leber, Bauchspeicheldrüsen, Nierenschäden u.a. kardiovaskuläre Beeinträchtigungen als NW zu ertragen haben. Das setzt natürlich voraus in einem Stadium sich zu befinden, wo der Nutzen der Schulmedizin zunehmend kritisch hinterfragt wird.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...lthread)/page2
Vielleicht noch einmal Zeit für die Diskussion mit Hans-z, guntermann  und uns noch einmal nachzulesen.

Nun zu deiner Grafik
überaus interessant und sollte auch interpretiert werden. Wenn ca. 2/3 der Teilnehmer von Dexa.stark oder weniger stark von einem PSA Abfall profitierten und 1/3 nicht, sind doch die Zahlen eindeutig positiv. Die hohe Ansprechrate spricht für sich. Welche vergleichbare Standarttherapie bei Fortgeschrittene kann da mithalten?
Eine weitere Studie kommt zu nachfolgenden Ergebnissen:
Nun ist ja seit langem bekannt, dass Dexamethason beim Prostatakrebs zumindest PSA beeinflussende Faktoren besitzt. Akira Komiya publizierten 2010 eine retrospektive Studie zum Einsatz von Low-Dose Dexamethasone bei Patienten mit ansteigenden PSA Werten unter Testosteronunterdrückung (Kastrationsresistenz). Dabei sprachen etwa 40% der Probanden mit einem ≥50%igem PSA Abfall auf eine Niedrigdosis Dexamethasone Therapie an. Diese bestand aus zuerst 1.5mg Dexamethasone pro Tag, alle 14 Tage um 0.5mg abnehmend, bis 0.5mg/Tag erreicht wurde. Patienten die einen ≥50%igen PSA Abfall zeigten, zeigten ein erheblich längeres krankheitsspezifisches Überleben von etwa 28Monaten, gegenüber nur 8 Monaten bei Patienten, die keine Reaktion auf diese Therapie zeigten.
Somit, lieber Andreas bist du doch mit deiner Therapie überaus erfolgreich, vielleicht im Zeitablauf noch zu ergänzen um Syrosingopine.
Weiterhin viel Glück.

Bei mir zeigen sich leider Knochenmarkraumbesiedlungen. Offenbar sind bei Knochenmetastasen und deren Behandlungen im Zeitablauf dieses eine weitere Folge von Metastasenentwicklungen.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...vielleicht im Zeitablauf noch zu ergänzen um Syrosingopine...


Hm, ja, vielleicht, weiß nicht. Diese Blutdrucksenker haben möglicherweise eine synergistische Wirkung mit Metformin!? Aber was, wann und wieviel, da möchte ich erstmal kein Versuchskaninchen sein. Auch weiß ich nicht so recht, was der AME sagt, wenn ich Blutdrucksenker bei normalem Blutdruck nehme. Klaus(A) hat ja mit der Kombi aus seinem METABLOC + Metformin auch ganz gute Ergebnisse erzielen können, das wäre wohl mein erster Versuch, wenn ich denn mal in die Kastrationsresistenz kommen werde.

Hans-Jürgen, ich wünsche Dir auch viel Glück!

----------


## Georg_

Syrosingopin(e) wird offenbar in keiner Internetapotheke angeboten. Man findet noch alte Handelsnamenlisten mit dem Wirkstoff aber diese Medikamente sind in Deutschland offensichtlich nicht mehr erhältlich. 

Das ist schon erstaunlich, wenn man bedenkt wie häufig jetzt über die Metformin und Syrosingopin Kombination im Internet berichtet wird. 

Georg

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Das ist schon erstaunlich, wenn man bedenkt wie häufig jetzt über die Metformin und Syrosingopin Kombination im Internet berichtet wird. 
> Georg


Das ist ja interessant, wenn ich unter

https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...in-gegen-krebs

folgendes lese:
_"Eine Kombination aus Metformin und dem Reserpin-Derivat Syrosingopin  weist eine synergistische antitumorale Wirkung auf. Diese kommt durch  eine Blockade der Energiezufuhr für die Tumorzelle zustande."
_
Insofern interessant, als sowohl *Metabloc* als auch *Metformin* die Energiezufuhr der Tumorzellen beeinflussen und zumindest bei mir auch synergistisch zu wirken scheinen!!

Zur Erinnerung:
Mein PSA stieg nach 2 Jahren erfolgreicher Metabloc Schluckerei wieder systematisch an. Ende August war mein PSA wieder bei 3,4 angekommen.  Da begann ich zusätzlich zu Metabloc Metformin zu schlucken; 6 Wochen später war PSA 2,35 und noch mal 6 Wochen später 1,65 !! Scheint das nicht eine prächtige "synergistische" Wirkung zu sein??
Bin mal gespannt wie das weitergehen wird (nächste PSA Messung Anfang Januar).

Klaus

----------


## Urologe

Reserpin wurde nicht ohne Grund aus der Blutdruckbehandlung genommen (war früher ein SEHR gängiges Mittel)

Nebenwirkungen ohne Angabe zur Häufigkeit:
Müdigkeit, Schläfrigkeit,  verlangsamter Herzschlag (Bradykardie), Blutdruckabfall, verstopfte  Nase, Verkrampfungen der Atemmuskulatur, 
Verdauungsbeschwerden, Übelkeit und Erbrechen, Durchfall, Magen- und Zwölffingerdarmgeschwüre, Depressionen, Wassereinlagerungen im Gewebe (Ödeme), 
leichte Symptome der Parkinson-Krankheit, Minderung der sexuellen Lust (Libido), Erektionsstörungen, Spannungsgefühl in der Brust, Brustdrüsenwachstum beim Mann.

----------


## Georg_

Mir scheint Reserpin auch ein "Teufelszeug" zu sein was die Nebenwirkungen angeht. Auf Reserpin umzusteigen, da Syrosingopin nicht erhältlich ist, sollte man wirklich nicht versuchen. 

Nach dem was ich bisher gelesen habe sind die Nebenwirkungen bei Syrosingopin nicht so. Dieses Medikament zeigte in dieser kleinen Studie keine blutdrucksenkende Wirkung - das Medikament war also offenbar unwirksam - aber wenigstens auch: "there were no side effects during the administration of Syrosingopine".

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

*Die Immuntherapie neben der Tumordrivers Sequenzierung beim PC a als weitere mögliche Therapieoption.

*CTLA-4 ist nicht der einzige Kontrollpunkt auf den Killerzellen, der als Bremse wirkt (siehe Grafik). Es gibt viele weitere. Auch PD-1  kurz für: progammierter Zelltod (programmed death)  unterbindet gewöhnlich ungewollte Immunreaktionen. _Tumoren nutzen das, sie legen mit einer Täuschung die T-Zellen kurz vor ihrem Ziel in Ketten._ Neue Wirkstoffe blockieren entweder die Kontaktstelle _an der T-Zelle (PD-1) oder die am Tumor (PD-L1)._ So wie die Antikörper, die alle zwei Wochen für eine Stunde ins Blut von Georgios Kessesidis tröpfeln und die Fesseln seiner Killerzellen lösen.
Zuerst ging das Wasser in der Lunge zurück, ich konnte wieder atmen, sagt er. Nun verschwindet langsam der Krebs. Das zeigt, dass das Abwehrsystem den Tumor als Feind erkennt und bekämpft, erklärt Dirk Jäger, sein Arzt. Kein Fieber, kein Haarausfall, keine Übelkeit plagen den Patienten. Im Vergleich zur Chemotherapie ginge es ihm gut, sagt Kessesidis. Tatsächlich zeigen Studien bisher, dass die PD-1 und PD-L1-Antikörper verträglicher als alle Alternativen sind. Wohl weil sie direkt am Tumor ansetzen, glauben Experten.
*Vier von fünf Patienten helfen die neuen Therapien nicht*

Bislang wurden drei Checkpoint-Therapien in den USA zugelassen  im Schnellverfahren. Nur sechs Tage statt mehrerer Wochen benötigte die amerikanische Zulassungsbehörde FDA im Juni letzten Jahres, um dem PD-1-Hemmer Nivolumab von BMS das Okay zu geben. Auch die Wirkstoffe von Merck und Roche bekamen Durchbruch-Zulassungen. Weil die Wirkung in kurzer Zeit überzeugend war, verzichtete man aus ethischen Gründen auf eine Kontrollgruppe. Eine große Studie der Phase III, die über Jahre das Schicksal von mehr als 100 Teilnehmern dokumentiert, steht noch aus. Dabei tritt die Frage nach den Langzeitfolgen bei derart tödlichen Krebsarten in den Hintergrund, sagt Stefan Endres, Leiter der klinischen Pharmakologie an der Universität in München. Das könnte sich ändern, wenn mehr Patienten Immuntherapien bekommen.

_Ungeklärt ist auch die Frage, warum sie bei vier von fünf Patienten versagen._ Unter Hochdruck suchen Mediziner und Wissenschaftler nach Zeichen, die vorhersagen, ob eine Therapie wirkt. Erste Hinweise finden sie inzwischen bei der Arglist der Tumoren. _Schafft es die Geschwulst, T-Zellen erst gar nicht zu sich vordringen zu lassen, läuft die Immuntherapie ins Leere. Das trifft immerhin auf etwa 50 bis 60 Prozent der Tumoren zu._ Nun versuchen Ärzte, mit Strahlen- oder Chemotherapie beziehungsweise einer Kombination zweier Immuntherapien den Tumor so zu verwunden, dass er selbst Killerzellen anlockt. Vielleicht erreichen wir mit solchen Kombinationen, dass die Hälfte oder mehr Patienten über eine lange Zeit auf die Therapie ansprechen, sagt Hautkrebsspezialist Mohr.

*Goldgräberstimmung in der Pharmaindustrie*

Eine weitere rätselhafte Beobachtung: Menschen, deren Tumoren sich rasch verändern, profitieren eher von den Immuntherapien. Bisher gehörten bösartige Geschwulste mit großer genetischer Variabilität zu den gefährlichsten Krebsarten, denn sie fanden immer Wege, einer Therapie zu entkommen. Die Industrie ignorierte sie wegen mangelnder Erfolgsaussichten. Nun werden sie interessant. Analysten gehen von einem Markt von bis zu 35 Milliarden US-Dollar aus, zumindest wenn die Mittel nicht zu gut wirken. Sie meinen, in den nächsten zehn Jahren würden 60 Prozent aller Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem Krebs mit den teuren Immuntherapien behandelt. Eine Vision, die die Gesundheitssysteme vor große Probleme stellen würde.
 

Tatsächlich sei eine Goldgräberstimmung in der Pharmaindustrie ausgebrochen, sagt Ottmar Wiestler, Vorstandsvorsitzender des DKFZ. Pfizer etwa kooperiert mit dem Tübinger Unternehmen immatics. Hans-Georg Rammensee, Immunologe an der Universität Tübingen und Leiter der Firma, gelang das scheinbar Unmögliche: Er entwickelte eine therapeutische Impfung gegen Nierenkrebs, die dem Immunsystem beibringt, den Krebs künftig zu bekämpfen. Das Prinzip ist auf andere Tumorarten übertragbar (siehe Grafik). Der Impfstoff durchläuft derzeit die letzten Zulassungsstudien. Novartis arbeitet hingegen mit der Universität von Pennsylvania zusammen. Dort wurde im Jahr 2012 Medizingeschichte geschrieben. Ihre Helden sind ein Professor namens Carl June und ein neunjähriges Mädchen.
*Emily starb fast an den Folgen der Therapie. Doch nun ist sie krebsfrei*

Vor zwei Jahren war Emily dem Tod näher als dem Leben. Sie hatte Blutkrebs, eine Akute Lymphoblastische Leukämie. Jede Therapie versagte. Als es keine Hoffnung mehr gab, entschieden sich Emilys Eltern zu einem sehr riskanten Schritt: Sie ließen die Ärzte um Carl June die Abwehrzellen ihrer Tochter gentechnisch manipulieren. Im April 2012 wurden Emily Millionen T-Zellen entnommen. Im Labor schleusten die Forscher neue Gene in deren Erbgut ein. Sie ermöglichten es den Killerzellen, den Krebs zu bekämpfen, da sie nun jene Art weißer Blutkörperchen erkannten, die bei Leukämie entarten. Die so abgerichteten T-Zellen injizierten die Ärzte zurück in Emilys Blutbahn  ähnlich wie bei einigen hundert anderen Patienten. Den meisten hilft die Therapie. Einige gelten als geheilt.





Trotzdem ist es nur ein Anfang. Denn die Nebenwirkungen wären Emily beinahe zum Verhängnis geworden. Die Serienkiller in ihrem Körper waren so aktiv, dass sie eine kaum kontrollierbare Entzündungsreaktion auslösten, einen Zytokinsturm. Neuartige Rheumamittel konnten die Selbstzerstörung gerade noch stoppen. Emily lebt seitdem krebsfrei.

Darf man also von einem Durchbruch sprechen? Für Patienten wie Georgios Kessesidis, Emily und andere mit Haut-, Lungen-, Nieren- und Blasentumoren ist das naheliegend. Die meisten Krebskranken durchleben aber das altbekannte Schema: Operation, Bestrahlung, Chemotherapie. Stefan Frings, Medizinischer Direktor bei Roche Deutschland, glaubt an den einen Erfolg der Immuntherapien. Doch auch er sagt: Bis wir diese Patienten erreichen, und dafür gibt es keine Garantie, werden nicht zwei, sondern eher zehn Jahre vergehen.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Darf man also von einem Durchbruch sprechen?
> ...
> Bis wir diese Patienten erreichen, und dafür gibt es keine Garantie, werden nicht zwei, sondern eher zehn Jahre vergehen.“


Faszinierend, was da alles läuft im Immunbereich, bei Krebsimpfungen und anderem Gen-Zeugs.
Aber wir aktuellen Patienten sind eben immer noch auf Operation, Bestrahlung und Chemo angewiesen.

Zum Glück unserer Nachfolger haben Forschung, Roche und Novartis einen längeren Atem.

Konrad

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> ...
> Nun ist ja seit langem bekannt, dass *Dexamethason* beim Prostatakrebs zumindest PSA beeinflussende Faktoren besitzt. ...
> Warum schreibe ich das hier? Schon vor vielen Jahren habe ich durch Zufall festgestellt, dass bei mir die Einnahme von relativ geringen Mengen Dexamethasone (~0.25mg  0.5mg/Tag), den PSA Wert dramatisch fallen lässt. *Seit dem bin ich immer wieder am suchen, wie das zustande kommen könnte, und was es zu bedeuten hat.*


Hallo Andi,

eventuell ist in diesem Beitrag und den verlinkten Studien die Antwort auf deine Frage aus #67, ganz oder teilweise, zu finden. Dort wird davon ausgegangen, dass Kortikosteroide die Hyaluronsäure-Entstehung modulieren und Hyaluronsäure auf unterschiedliche Art und Weise Einfluss auf das Krebsgeschehen hat.. Oder hattest du die Antwort bereits gefunden?

Zitat: "
*Hyaluronic Acid Modulation*
_HA synthesis may be inhibited with the following elements:_
Corticosteroids inhibit HAS2, the enzyme responsible for the synthesis of high-molecular weightHA (Ref.).  In early stages this would probably not be the right enzyme to reduce  HA since it is responsible for the production of the HMW-HA, which is  the right form of HA that has anti-angiogenic properties. In advanced  stages, any form of HA will be dangerous as HMW-HA may also be broken  down in fragments and lead to metastasis. Therefore, in order to reduce  any form of HA corticosteroids may be suitable for advanced cancers.  Offcourse there are other reason why corticosteroids not be suitable as  anti cancer treatments as some corticosteroids are known to suppress  immune system."

Übersetzung mittels Google: "
 *Hyaluronsäure Modulation*
_HA-Synthese kann mit den folgenden Elementen inhibiert werden:_
Corticosteroide inhibieren HAS2, wobei die En- zymsequenz für die Synthese von hochmolekularem HA ( Ref .) In frühen Stadien wäre dies wahrscheinlich nicht das richtige Enzym, um HA zu reduzieren, da es für die Produktion des HMW-HA verantwortlich ist, welches die richtige Form von HA ist, die antiangiogene Eigenschaften aufweist. In fortgeschrittenen Stadien ist jede Form von HA gefährlich, da HMW-HA auch in Fragmenten abgebaut werden und zu Metastasen führen kann. Daher, um jede Form von HA Kortikosteroide zu reduzieren, kann für fortgeschrittene Krebsarten geeignet sein. Natürlich gibt es andere Gründe, warum Kortikosteroide nicht als Anti-Krebs-Behandlungen geeignet sind, da einige Kortikosteroide bekannt sind, das Immunsystem zu unterdrücken. 


Auf das Thema bin ich gekommen, weil ich zur Wirkung von 4-MU (Methylumbelliferon, Hymecromon) recherchiert habe, welches ebenfalls Hyaluronsäurebildung moduliert. 4-MU wird im verlinkten Beitrag von cancertreatmentresaerch ebenfalls erläutert. 

Dann hatte ich mir die Frage gestellt, ob das von Klaus (A) zu seinem Metabloc hinzugenommene N-Acetylglucosamin, als ein Bestandteil von Hyaluronsäure, nicht eventuell kontraproduktiv auf wirken könnte. Eine Antwort habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Hans-J.

Neue Erkenntnisse zur Behandlung von Oligometastasierten

*Der Begriff der metastasengerichteten Therapie
*
Werden nach einer Behandlung des Primärtumors in der Prostata darüber hinaus die Metastasen therapiert, bezeichnet man dies als metastasengerichtete Therapie oder MDT (metastases directed therapy). Die Entfernung der Metastasen wird auch als Metastasektomie (metastasectomy) bezeichnet.
Für die lokale Behandlung von Lymphknotenmetastasen gibt es grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit der Lymphadenektomie, also   der   operativen   Entfernung   der   befallenen   und   darüber   hinaus   der   verdächtigen   Lymphknoten.   Da neben   ist   es möglich, Lymphknoten- und Knochenmetastasen mit Intensitätsmodulierter Radiotherapie (IMRT) oder stereotaktischer
Bestrahlung (SBRT, z. B. CyberKnife ® , Truebeam ® ) zu bestrahlen.
Die SBRT bietet sich vor allem für das Bestrahlen von Oligometastasen an.

_Argumente für eine metastasengerichtete Therapie
_
Welche Gründe sprechen nun für die lokale Behandlung eines oligometastasierten Prostatakrebses?
Der wichtigste Faktor für die Prognoseverbesserung bei einer oligometastatischen Situation ist die erfolgreiche Therapie des Primärtumors in der Prostata. Damit wird die größte Tumormasse bzw. Tumorlast entfernt (cytoreductive therapy).
Erst dann kann die Tumorlast durch die Behandlung der Metastasen weiter gesenkt werden. Studien zeigen, dass eine Operation der Prostata neben einer Hormontherapie zu einer Verlängerung der Überlebenszeit führt. Man kann daraus schließen, dass eine weitere Tumorlastsenkung durch Entfernen der Metastasen zu einer weiteren Verlängerung der Überlebenszeit führt, obwohl sich dies erst vereinzelt aus kleineren Studien ergab.

Die metastasengerichtete Therapie kann ein Rezidiv behandeln und damit ein Ansteigen des PSA-Wertes verzögern, wie in mehreren Studien gezeigt wurde. Dadurch kann der Beginn der Hormontherapie später eingeleitet werden. Man geht davon aus, dass dies zu einer Verlängerung der Überlebenszeit führen kann.

Es gibt heute bessere bildgebende Verfahren, die für die Therapie herangezogen werden können. Dadurch kann eine oligometastatische Situation besser diagnostiziert werden, und lokale Therapien der genau lokalisierten Tumorherde sind möglich.
Die   Behandlung   von   Metastasen   ist   heute   mit   sehr   geringen   Nebenwirkungen   u.a.   durch   eine   SBRT-Bestrahlung möglich.   Die   behandelten   Metastasen   werden   damit   dauerhaft   zerstört.   Auch   wenn   damit   oft   wegen   wieder   neuauftretender   Metastasen   keine   dauerhafte   Wirkung   erreicht   wird,   kann   die   Behandlung   Vorteile   für   den   Patienten bringen.

Die Metastasen können in einem späteren Stadium zu Beschwerden führen, wenn sie weiter gewachsen sind. Dies kann durch eine frühzeitigen Entfernung vermieden werden.
Bei anderen Krebsarten wird heute bereits sehr häufig eine metastasengerichtete Therapie durchgeführt. Entsprechende Studien weisen hier eine gute Wirksamkeit dieser Therapie nach [17].
Man verstirbt selten am Tumor in der Prostata selbst, sondern zu über 90 % ruft die Metastasierung die lebensbedrohliche Situation hervor [8]. Allerdings werden die Metastasen vor allem durch den Primärtumor in der Prostata verursacht.

Kastrationsresistente Tumorzellen können sich auch in den Metastasen bilden und von dort aus weiter metastasieren. Die metastasengerichtete Therapie kann durch die Entfernung dieser Metastasen das Eintreten der Kastrationsresistenz verzögern oder möglicherweise sogar verhindern [18].
Vor   einigen   Jahren   noch   hat   man   eine   Prostataoperation   abgebrochen,   wenn   Lymphknotenmetastasen   festgestellt wurden. Heute entfernt man trotzdem die Prostata, um die Tumorlast zu senken. Die im Kapitel 10 dargestellten Studien zeigen, dass dies die Prognose deutlich verbessert.

_Argumente gegen eine metastasengerichtete Therapie
_
Es gibt auch gute Gründe gegen metastasengerichtete Therapien. 
Die vorliegenden kleinen Studien sind kein ausreichender Nachweis, dass eine Verlängerung der Lebenszeit durch diese Therapien erreicht werden kann.
Die   Wirksamkeit   dieser   Therapien   zeigte   sich   in   manchen   Studien   am   deutlichsten   bei   Patienten,   die   bereits   eine vergleichsweise gute Prognose hatten. Es waren Patienten mit einer oder zwei Metastasen. Ob die Prognose sich bei diesen Patienten durch lokale Therapien weiter deutlich verbessert, ist ungeklärt. Es   können   nur   die   in   bildgebenden   Verfahren   sichtbaren   Metastasen   entfernt   werden.   Es   ist   aber   mit   kleineren Mikrometastasen zu rechnen, die im weiteren Verlauf wieder zu größeren Metastasen wachsen können. Deshalb müsste eine lokale Therapie mit einer systemischen Therapie kombiniert werden.

Die vorliegenden Studien verfolgen  das Ziel, den Beginn  der Hormontherapie später  erfolgen zu lassen, da  dies ein messbares Ergebnis für eine Studie ist. Der Beobachtungszeitraum dieser Studien war zu kurz, um Aussagen über eine Verlängerung der Überlebenszeit zu machen.
In   anderen,   älteren   Studien   konnte   jedoch   allgemein   kein   Unterschied   in   der   Dauerder   Lebenszeit   zwischen   einem sofortigen Beginn einer Hormontherapie und einem verzögerten Beginn einer Hormontherapie festgestellt werden. Damit werden das Ziel und das Ergebnis der angegebenen Studien in Frage gestellt.

Auf Grund der im letzten Punkt erwähnten Studien beginnen manche Ärzte erst mit einer Hormontherapie, wenn durch den Prostatakrebs Symptome wie Schmerzen auftreten.
Dies ist eine vertretbare Vorgehensweise, da sich aus der erwähnten Studien ergibt, dass ein verzögerter Beginn der Hormontherapie die gleiche Überlebenszeit ergibt wie eine sofortige Hormontherapie.
Dies gilt jedoch nicht für Patienten mit hohem Risiko, die ohne Hormontherapie schnell sehr hohe PSA-Werte zeigen.
Die Studien betrachteten auch nur Patienten mit Lymphknotenmetastasen. Schröder et al. erstellten zu dieser Frage die EORTC   30846   Phase-III-Studie   [19].   Untersucht   wurden  Patienten   mit   wenigen   Lymphknotenmetastasen   und   keinen Knochenmetastasen.   In   der   Studie   konnte   zwischen   einem   sofortigen   Beginn   der   Hormontherapie   und   einem
verzögerten Beginn kein Unterschied im Prostatakrebs-spezifischen Überleben fest gestellt werden.

Andere Studien untersuchten die Dauer dieses Überlebens, nachdem eine Prostataoperation durchgeführt worden war. Isbarn, Huland und Graefen [20] stellten fest, dass nach zehn Jahren nach einer Prostataoperation nur 19 % der Patienten mit Lymphknotenmetastasen durch die  Prostatakrebserkrankung verstorben  waren. Dabei waren  21
% der unter suchten   Patientengruppe   nach   der   Operation   bestrahlt   worden   und   13,6 %   hatten   eine   Hormontherapie   erhalten.

Boorjian et al. [21] stellten fest, dass nach zehn Jahren nur 14,2% der Patienten mit Lymphknotenmetastasen nach Prostataoperation an Prostatakrebs verstorben waren. 
Es wird berichtet, dass die Hormontherapie, die die meisten der Patienten in dieser Studie machten, keinen Einfluss auf die Überlebenszeit hatte.
Bei den genannten Studien von Isbarn und Boorjian wurde nur auf die darin angegebene tumorspezifische Überlebenszeit Bezug genommen. Die Ergebnisse mit einer Hormontherapie in diesen Studien waren jeweils ein geringerer Anstieg des PSA-Wertes und ein langsameres, lokales Fortschreiten des Tumors.

Diese Ergebnisse können natürlich die Intention der lokalen Therapien in Frage stellen, die ja auf einen verzögerten Beginn der Hormontherapie ausgerichtet sind und damit eine Verlängerung der Überlebenszeit erwarten. Vor allem die unten dargestellte wiederholte Therapie der bildgebender erkennbaren Metastasen (z. T. Knochenmetastasen) konnte aber zu einer längeren Progressionsfreiheit ohne Hormontherapie führen. Da die Prostata bereits therapiert war, gingen von dieser keine neuen Metastasen aus. Die Metastasen selbst führen in geringerem Umfang zu neuen Metastasen, so dass mit der Bestrahlung der sichtbaren Metastasen in der Hälfte der Fälle eine dauerhafte Besserung, d.h. kein erneuter Anstieg des PSA-Wertes, erreicht werden konnte.

Die genannten Studien von Isbarn und Boorjian können zwar zeigen, dass ein Patient nach einer Prostataoperation trotz Lymphknotenmetastasen eine vergleichsweise gute Prognose besitzt. Damit wird aber nicht bewiesen, dass das Entfernen von Metastasen keine positive Wirkung besitzt. Wenn dies nicht allgemein angenommen würde, so wären die vielfach im Rahmen einer Operation gemachten Lymphadenektomien sinnlos.

Die oben als Argument gegen eine metastasengerichtete Therapie genannten Studien beziehen sich nur auf Lymphknotenmetastasen. Patienten mit Knochenmetastasen haben leider allgemein eine schlechtere Prognose als Patienten, die nur Lymphknotenmetastasen haben. Mit einer Bestrahlung können aber auch Knochenmetastasen und andere Metastasen behandelt werden. Sofern die Behandlung selbst nur geringe Nebenwirkungen hat, wie z. B. eine SBRT-Bestrahlung, kann man versuchen, die Knochenmetastasen abzutöten in der Erwartung, die Prognose zu verbessern und gleichzeitig Knochenschmerzen vorzubeugen.

Teilweise wird auch in Frage gestellt, ob Metastasen überhaupt metastasieren. Wenn dies nicht der Fall wäre, so wäre eine metastasengerichtete Therapie ohne große Wirkung. Prof. Hölzel vom Krebsregister München hat auf Grund seiner Statistiken erklärt: Metastasen metastasieren nicht [22]. Dies betont auch Prof. Stief [23]. Zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis kamen   auch   Haffner   et   al.   [24]   die   zeigten,   dass   die   kastrationsresistenten   Fernmetastasen   von   einem   kleinen Tumorherd innerhalb der Prostata ausgegangen waren.
Wenn von Lymphknotenmetastasen keine weitere Metastasierung ausgehen würde, so könnte man auf die Behandlung dieser in der Regel asymptomatischen Metastasen verzichten.

Es wird teilweise auch davon ausgegangen, dass Knochenmetastasen keine weiteren Metastasen verursachen [8].
Zu anderen Ergebnissen kommt die neuere Studie von Gundem [25], in der dargestellt wird, auf welchen Wegen sich Metastasen bilden. Danach können auch Metastasen streuen und neue Metastasen bilden.

_Das Feststellen von Oligometastasen durch bildgebende Verfahren
_
Heute   wird   eine   oligometastatische   Situation   meist   mit   einem   bildgebenden   Verfahren   festgestellt,   z.B.   durch   eine PSMA-PET/CT.  Neben  einer PSMA-PET/CT könnte  auch  eine  11C-Cholin-PET/CT,  eine mpMRT,  teilweise  mit  Endorektalspule,   eine   MRT  des   Beckens   oder   ein  TRUS   (transrektaler   Ultraschall)   eingesetzt   werden.   Derzeit   liefert   eine Ganzkörper-PSMA-PET/CT in der Regel die besten Ergebnisse, um Metastasen zu erkennen [26].
Nur mit diesen bildgebenden Verfahren kann man die Zahl und die Lage der Metastasen ohne Operation ermitteln. Meistens werden sie heute eingesetzt, wenn der PSA-Wert nach einer Operation oder Bestrahlung wieder steigt, also in einer Rezidivsituation. Daher ist dies die häufigere Situation, mit der Ärzte konfrontiert werden (recurrent oligometastatic oder metachronous). Es wird aber auch zunehmend bei höheren PSA-Werten sofort nach der Biopsie statt eines Knochenszintigramms eine  PSMA-PET/CT gemacht und  eine oligometastatische  Situation festgestellt (primary oligometastatic oder synchronous). Bei höheren PSA-Werten wollen viele Patienten wissen, wie weit der Tumor bereits gestreut hat, und lassen eine PSMA-PET/CT machen, um auf dieser Grundlage über die weitere Therapie zu entscheiden.

Das früher häufig eingesetzte Knochenszintigramm hinkt diesen Befunden teilweise 9-12 Monate hinterher [19].

_Aber auch eine PSMA-PET/CT liefert keine hundertprozentigen Ergebnisse. Teilweise werden Metastasen angezeigt, wo
keine sind (falsch positiv), und manche Metastasen werden nicht angezeigt (falsch negativ). So berichtete Prof. Heidenreich (Universitätsklinikum Köln) von einem Fall, bei dem sich nur eine Metastase in der PSMA-PET/CT zeigte, bei der folgenden Lymphadenektomie aber vier befallene Lymphknoten festgestellt wurden [28].
_
Bei niedrigen PSA-Werten ist die Genauigkeit einer PSMA-PET/CT nicht so gut wie bei höheren Werten. Prof. Amthauer gab dazu folgende Übersicht, in der zum Vergleich auch die Werte für eine Cholin-PET-CT angegeben sind [29]: In einer Rezidivsituation wird daher in der Regel ab einem PSA-Wert von >1 ng/ml ein bildgebendes Verfahren eingesetzt.

_Ist der Patient allerdings PSMA-negativ, dies sind ca. fünf bis sieben Prozent der Patienten, so kommt eine PSMA-PET/ CT zu keinen Ergebnissen. In diesem Fall ist immer noch eine Cholin-PET/CT oder eine FDG-PET/CT möglich.
_
Neuere Studien weisen darauf hin, dass in Zukunft Oligometastasen auch durch ein unterschiedliches mikroRNA-Muster von Polimetastasen/systemischen Metastasen abgegrenzt werden können.[30][31] Mikrometastasen Die Genauigkeit einer PSMA-PET/CT ist begrenzt. Man kann derzeit Metastasen ab einer Größe von 1 mm erkennen. In einer   metastasierten   Situation   ist   aber   damit   zu   rechnen,   dass   es   noch   kleinere   Metastasen   gibt,   die   in   der PSMA-PET/CT nicht sichtbar sind. Alle Metastasen,  die nicht sichtbar sind, werden  als Mikrometastasen bezeichnet.

Wenn mit einer PSMA-PET/CT befallene Lymphknoten sichtbar werden, so ist davon auszugehen, dass noch weitere, mit den bildgebenden Verfahren als nicht befallen erkennbare, Lymphknoten betroffen sind.
Der  Begriff  Mikrometastasen  wird  nicht einheitlich  verwendet.  Teilweise  sind  damit  Metastasen gemeint,  die  z. B. mit einer PSMA-PET/CT nicht mehr erkennbar sind. Andererseits spricht man auch von Mikrometastasen, wenn durch eine histologische  Untersuchung Lymphknoten  während oder nach  der Operation als befallen  erkannt werden, diese  aber noch nicht vergrößert sind, oder vor der Operation mit einer MRT-Untersuchung erkennbar waren.

Steigt der PSA-Wert nach einer Operation wieder an, ohne dass Metastasen mit bildgebenden Verfahren zu erkennen sind, so kann man versuchen, diese Mikrometastasen zu behandeln. Eine Therapie dieser Mikrometastasen ist vor allem systemisch, z. B. mit Hormontherapie, möglich oder durch eine Bestrahlung des Bereichs, in dem man diese Mikrometastasen vermutet. So wird oft eine Bestrahlung des Beckens gemacht, wenn nach einer Prostataoperation der PSA-Wert wieder ansteigt. Auch eine PSMA-Radioligandentherapie mit z. B. Lu177 kann Mikrometastasen bekämpfen. Außerdem können mit einer Lymphadenektomie Mikrometastasen entfernt werden, da dabei nicht nur die zuvor erkennbar befallenen,   sondern   auch   weitere   Lymphknoten   entfernt   werden.   Bei   einer   histologischen   Untersuchung   der   entnommenen Lymphknoten stellt man dann fest, dass bisher unauffällige Lymphknoten doch bereits befallen waren [28].

Um zirkulierende Tumorzellen im Körper festzustellen, ist jetzt das CPC-Verfahren zugelassen worden [29]. Damit kann die Anzahl von zirkulierenden Tumorzellen (CTC) im Blut nachgewiesen werden. Dabei wurde jetzt festgestellt, dass bei zwei Dritteln der Männer, bei denen ein lokal begrenzter Tumor diagnostiziert worden war, bereits Prostatakrebszellen im
Blut gefunden wurden. Man vermutet daher, dass entweder schon bald nach Entstehung eines Tumors solche Zellen im Körper   kursieren,   oder   aber   dass   viele   bösartige   Geschwulste   sich   schon   ausbreiten,   lange   bevor   dies   von   Ärzten bemerkt wird [32][33].

Bei einigen Patienten bilden sich trotz zirkulierender Krebszellen keine klinischen Metastasen [8]. Grundsätzlich befinden sich allerdings auch bei gesunden Menschen immer Krebszellen im Körper.

_Die Diagnose von Oligometastasen vor einer Operation oder Bestrahlung der Prostata.
_
Wird vor der Therapie des Primärtumors, also bereits bei der ersten Diagnose, eine metastasierte Situation festgestellt, so beginnt man in aller Regel mit einer Hormontherapie. Diese behandelt die Symptome sehr gut und senkt den PSA- Wert deutlich. Es besteht allerdings neben einer ganzen Reihe von Nebenwirkungen die Gefahr von Gefäßkrankheiten wie Herzinfarkt. Darüber hinaus wird der Tumor vielfach nach zwei bis drei Jahren gegen die Behandlung resistent.

 Viele Patienten berichten dagegen von weitaus längeren Zeiträumen, bis diese Resistenz auftritt.
Die Hormontherapie allein kann die Tumoraktivität stoppen, aber den Tumor nicht beseitigen. So stellt Heidenreich [34] nach   der   Untersuchung   von   im   Rahmen   einer   Operation   entnommenem   Prostata-Gewebe   fest:   Unsere   Ergebnisse zeigten, dass bei allen RPE- Patienten vitale und metastasierungsfähige Tumorzellklone intraprostatisch (= innerhalb der
Prostata)   vorhanden   waren   und   die   alleinige  ADT   (= Hormontherapie)   trotz   sehr   gutem   biochemischem  Ansprechen (=Rückgang des PSA-Wertes) nicht zu einer Elimination der biologisch aktiven Tumorzellklone geführt hat.

_Mit anderen Worten, diese Patienten hatten vor der Prostataoperation eine Hormontherapie gemacht, die zu einem deutlichen Rückgang des PSA-Wertes führte. Trotzdem waren in der durch die anschließende Operation entnommenen Prostata noch aktive und metastasierungsfähige Tumorzellen vorhanden. Diese hatte die zuvor durchgeführte Hormonthera__pie nicht beseitigen können. Die Gefahr von neuen Metastasen war also weiter gegeben._

Es wird daher heute in der Regel auch in einer metastasierten Situation die Prostata operativ oder mit Bestrahlung therapiert. Dies ist nur indirekt eine metastasengerichtete Therapie. Der Primärtumor streut und es bilden sich in dieser Weise Metastasen. Eine Entfernung des Primärtumors ist daher eine sehr wirksame Maßnahme, wie auch die im folgenden vorgestellten Studien zeigen.
Die Wirksamkeit einer Prostataoperation bei einem metastasierten Prostatakrebs Es   gibt   eine   Studie   von   Culp   [35]   basierend   auf   der   SEER   Datenbank   [107],   die   zeigt,   dass   eine   Verlängerung   der
Lebenszeit zu verzeichnen ist, wenn der Primärtumor, also die Prostata, vor Beginn oder während der Hormontherapie behandelt wird. So lebten 60 % der behandelten Patienten trotz M1-Metastasen nach fünf Jahren, während nur 22% der unbehandelten Patienten nach fünf Jahren noch lebten. Dies ist eine größere Verlängerung der Lebenszeit als derzeit mit einer systemischen Therapie erreicht werden kann.

Eine Studie von Fossati et al. [37] gruppierte die untersuchten Patienten mit M1- Metastasen danach, wie hoch ihre Wahrscheinlichkeit war, eine Überlebenszeit von drei Jahren zu erreichen. Damit wurden die Patienten entsprechend dem Ausmaß der Erkrankung gegliedert. Dann wurde geprüft, wann die Patienten mit und die ohne Prostataentfernung gestorben waren. Es zeigte sich eine höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit, nach drei Jahren den Krebs zu überleben, wenn der Primärtumor   therapiert   wurde.   Insbesondere   bei   Patienten,   die   bereits   vor   der   Prostatabehandlung   eine   hohe   Wahr -
scheinlichkeit   hatten,   eine   Überlebenszeit   von   drei   Jahren   zu   erreichen,   wurde   eine   Verbesserung   von   bis   zu   30%erreicht. Bei Patienten mit einer geringeren Wahrscheinlichkeit nahm die Wirksamkeit der Prostatektomie stark ab.

_Die Behandlung von Metastasen mit stereotaktischer Bestrahlung (SBRT)_
Darüber hinaus ist mit der stereotaktischen Bestrahlung (SBRT) (z.B. CyberKnife ®) u.a. eine fokale Bestrahlungstechnikverfügbar die ermöglicht, die Metastasen eng umgrenzt zu bestrahlen. Diese Bestrahlung wird überwiegend bei Metastasen angewendet, erfordert meist nur bis zu fünf Sitzungen und hat sehr geringe Nebenwirkungen. Darüber hinaus kann sie bei einem erneuten Auftreten von Metastasen wiederholt angewendet werden [10] [9]. Dies ist grundsätzlich auch bei einer   intensitätsmodulierten   Bestrahlung   (IMRT)   möglich,   allerdings   werden   damit   meist   sofort   größere   Bereiche
bestrahlt, so dass dabei meist die maximal zulässige Dosis schon erreicht wird.

SBRT kann auch nach einer IMRT eingesetzt werden, wenn nach dieser Bestrahlung Metastasen sichtbar werden.

_In   einer   Studie   von   Dr.   Ost   [76]   wird   darauf   hingewiesen,   dass   die   Metastasen   mit   100   Gy   (BED)   bestrahlt werden sollten, um sie sicher abzutöten.
_
Die BED oder biologisch effektive Dosis ermöglicht, die unterschiedlich in Fraktionen auf geteilten Bestrahlungen mit einander zu vergleichen. Auf diese Weise kann man ermitteln, dass eine Bestrahlung in fünf Sitzungen mit 5 Gy die gleiche Dosis hat wie zehn Sitzungen mit 3,35 Gy.

Die BED errechnet man nach dieser Formel [77]: BED = Gesamtdosis * (1+(Dosis pro Fraktion / (alpha/beta-Faktor)))
Der alpha/beta-Faktor wird bei Prostatakrebs in der Regel mit 1,5 angesetzt [78]. Manchmal wird aber auch bei Metastasen von einem Wert von 2 oder 3 ausgegangen.

Eine Bestrahlung in fünf Sitzungen mit jeweils 4 Gy würde folgende BED ergeben: 20 * (1+(4/1,5))) = 73,33 Gy BED
Während die konventionelle Bestrahlung die DNA der Zellen schädigt um diese zu zerstören, können bei einer SBRT
höhere Dosen angewendet werden. Ab 8 Gy pro Fraktion werden zusätzlich die Endothelzellen geschädigt. Diese setzen daraufhin Ceramide frei, die zusätzlich das Stroma bzw. den Zellzwischenraum einer Tumorzelle schädigen [79][80].

An der Universitätsklinik Gent (Belgien), Department of Radiation oncology and experimental cancer research, wird derzeit intensiv über die lokale Therapie von Oligometastasen geforscht.
Dort hat Piet Ost [81] eine Literaturstudie über die lokale Behandlung von metastasiertem Prostatakrebs erstellt. Darüber berichtete auch Allen Edel [82]. Bei den in dieser Studie betrachteten Fällen wurden die Metastasen in 66% der Fälle mit Bestrahlung und nur in 33 % der Fälle mit einer Lymphadenektomie behandelt. In 78% der Fälle handelte es sich um Lymphknotenmetastasen, in 21
% um Knochenmetastasen und in 1% um viszerale Metastasen (Organe befallend).

Im Ergebnis wurde die SBRT von Metastasen als sicher beurteilt. Dadurch konnte ein erneuter Anstieg des PSA-Wertes
verzögert werden. Dies ermöglichte bei 50% der Patienten einen Zeitraum von etwa zwei Jahren ohne Hormontherapie.

_Diese verkürzte Zusammenfassung_ wurde aus folgender  PDF Datei herausgearbeitet und nicht den KISP Texten entnommen. _file:///C:/Users/Hans%20PC/Downloads/Lokale_Therapien_beim_metastasierten_Prostatakrebs  .pdf_



Hans-J.

Quellenverzeichnis
[1] S. Hellman, R. R. Weichselbaum, Oligometastases. J Clin Oncol. 1995;13(1):8-10.
[2] M.T. Schweizer et al., Metastasis-free survival is associated with overall survival in men with PSA-recurrent prostate
cancer treated with deferred androgen deprivation therapy
[3] Deepinder Singh et al., Is there a favorable subset of patients with prostate cancer who develop oligometastases?
[4] A. Fleischmann et al., Prognostic factors in lymph node metastases of prostatic cancer patients: the size of the meta
-
stases but not extranodal extension independently predicts survival
[5] Alexander, Muck et al., Clinical Outcome of Patients with Lymph Node-Positive Prostate Cancer following Radical
Prostatectomy and Extended Sentinel Lymph Node Dissection
[6] Hanneke  JM, Meijer et al., A retrospective  analysis of the prognosis  of prostate cancer patients  with lymph node
involvement on MR lymphography: who might be cured
[7] L. Cheng et al., Extranodal extension in lymph node-positive prostate cancer
[8] M. Rose, R. Knüchel, Wie entwickeln sich Metastasen urologischer Tumoren?
5
[9] Patrick Berkovic et al., Salvage Stereotactic Body Radiotherapy for Patients With Limited Prostate Cancer Metasta
-
ses: Deferring AndrogenDeprivation Therapy
[10] Karel Decaestecker et al., Repeated stereotactic body radiotherapy for oligometastatic prostate cancer recurrence 
[11] Ofer Yossepowitch et al., The Natural History of Noncastrate Metastatic Prostate Cancer after Radical Prostatectomy
[12] Hartwig Huland Min. 9:06, Changing Trends in Surgical Management of Prostate Cancer: The End of Overtreat
-
ment?
[13] S3 Leitlinie Prostatkrebs  Kurzfassung, Interdisziplinäre Leitlinie der Qualität S3 zur Früherkennung, Diagnose und
Therapie der verschiedenen Stadien des Prostatakarzinoms
[14] NCCN Guidelines for Patients  S. 54, NCCN Guidelines for Patients-33-
[15] N. Mottet (Chair) et al., Guidelines on Prostate Cancer S.14
[16]  Axel   Heidenreich   et   al.   EAU   Guidelines   on   Prostate   Cancer.   Part   II:   Treatment   of  Advanced,   Relapsing,   and
Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer
[17] Izak Faiena et al., Cytoreductive prostatectomy: Evidence in support of a new surgical paradigm (Review)
[18]   Onita   Bhattasali   et   al.,   Rationale   for   stereotactic   body   radiation   therapy   in   treating   patients   with   oligometastatic
hormone-naïve prostate cancer
[19] Fritz H. Schröder et al. Early versus delayed endocrine treatment of pN1-3 M0 prostate cancer without local treat
-
ment of the primary tumor
[20] Hendrik Isbarn, Hartwig Huland, Markus Graefen, Ergebnisse der radikalen Prostatektomie beim neu diagnostizier
-
ten Prostatakarzinom
[21] Steven A. Boorjian et al., Long-Term Outcome After Radical Prostatectomy for Patients With Lymph Node Positive
Prostate Cancer in the Prostate Specific Antigen Era
[22] Dieter Hölzel, Lymphknoten raus bei Krebs nutzlos?
[23] Christian Stief  Min. 18:38, Radical Prostatectomy in Patients with Metastatic Prostate Cancer
[24] Michael C. Haffner et al., Tracking the clonal origin of lethal prostate cancer 
[25] Gunes Gundem et al., The evolutionary history of lethal metastatic prostate cancer
[26] Kontroversen in der Uro-Onkologie, Magdeburg, Uro-onkologischer Jahresauftakt Sachsen-Anhalt 2016
[27] Urologe Frank Schulenburg, Prostatakrebs-Forumsbeitrag 86917
[28] Prof. Axel Heidenreich, Kontroversen in der Uro-Onkologie, Magdeburg, Uro-onkologischer Jahresauftakt Sachsen-
Anhalt 2016
[29] Cellsearch  NovelCheck, Cellsearch - Novelcheck.de
[30] Yves Lussier et al., MicroRNA Expression Characterizes Oligometastasis(es)-34-
[31] Abhineet Uppal et al., Towards a molecular basis of oligometastatic disease: potential role of micro-RNAs
[32] Marilynn Marchione in die Welt, Bluttest vereinfacht Diagnose und Therapie von Krebs
[33] J. S. de Bono et al., Circulating tumor cells predict survival benefit from treatment in metastatic castration-resistant
prostate cancer
[34] Axel Heidenreich et al., Radikale Tumorchirurgie des Nierenzell- und Prostatakarzinoms bei hämatogener Metasta
-
sierung
6
[35] Stephen H. Culp et al., Might Men Diagnosed with Metastatic Prostate CancerBenefit from Definitive Treatment of
the Primary Tumor
[36] SEER Datenbank, National Cancer Institute, Surveillance, Epidemiology, and End Results Program
[37] Nicola Fossati et al., A SEER-based study for identifying optimal candidates for local treatment of the primary tumor
among patients diagnosed with metastatic prostate cancer
[38] Jutta Engel et al., Survival Benefit of Radical Prostatectomy in Lymph Node-Positive Patients with Prostate Cancer
[39] Axel Heidenreich et al., Cytoreductive radical prostatectomy in patients with prostate cancer and low volume skeletal
metastases: results of a feasibility and case-control study.
[40] Axel Heidenreich et al., Cytoreductive radical prostatectomy (CRP) in patients with prostate cancer (PCA) and low-
volume osseous metastases.
[41] Klaus-Peter Jünemann, Salvage lymphadenectomy in treatment of PCa
[42] Daniar Kurmanbekovich, Osmonov, Klaus-Peter Jünemann et al., Extended Salvage Pelvic Lymph Node Dissection
in Patients with Recurrent Prostate Cancer
[43] G-RAMPP-Studie 
https://www.martini-klinik.de/fuer-aerzte/studien/studienuebersicht/g-rampp-studie/
[44] Andy C. M. Won et al., Primary treatment of the prostate improves local palliation in men who ultimately develop
castrate-resistant prostate cancer-35 
[45] Manfred Wirth et al., Prevention of bone metastases in patients with high-risk nonmetastatic prostate cancer treated
with zoledronic acid: efficacy and safety results of the Zometa European Study (ZEUS)
[46] Alex Heidenreich et al., The Role of Palliative Surgery in Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer
[47] Richard Khafagy et al., Complications Arising in the Final Year of Life in Men Dying from Advanced Prostate Cancer
[48] Alessandro Nini et al., Patterns of Clinical Recurrence of Node-positive Prostate Cancerand Impact on Long-term
Survival
[49] Marco Moschini et al., Natural History of Clinical Recurrence Patterns of Lymph NodePositive Prostate Cancer
After Radical Prostatectomy 
[50] Blanca Paño et al., Pathways of Lymphatic Spread in Male Urogenital Pelvic Malignancies 
[51] Daniar Kurmanbekovich, Osmonov et al., Intermediate and high risk prostate cancer patients. Clinical significance of
extended lymphadenectomy
[52] BK Berglund et al., Limited pelvic lymph node dissection at the time of radical prostatectomy does not affect 5-year
failure rates for low, intermediate and high risk prostate cancer: results from CaPSURE
[53] Prof. Dieter Hölzel, Sinnloser Kahlschlag, 
[54] Gerald W. Hull et al., Cancer control with radical prostatectomy alone in 1,000 consecutive patients 
[55] Hubert Kübler, Erneute lokale Therapie, S. 4
[56] Jae Young Joung et al., S. 439, Role of Pelvic Lymph Node Dissection in Prostate Cancer Treatment
[57] Dorothea Weckermann et al., Sentinel lymph node dissection for prostate cancer: experience with more than 1,000
patients
[58]  Axel   Heidenreich   et   al.,   Extended   pelvic   lymphadenectomy   in   patients   undergoing   radical   prostatectomy:   high
incidence of lymph node metastasis-36- 
[59] Luigi F. da Pozzo, Long-Term Follow-up of Patients with Prostate Cancer and Nodal Metastases Treated by Pelvic
Lymphadenectomy and Radical Prostatectomy
7


[60] Hans Christian Rischke et al., Adjuvant radiotherapy after salvage lymph node dissection because of nodal relapse
of prostate cancer versus salvage lymph node dissection only 
[61] Nazareno Suardi et al., Long-term Outcomes of Salvage Lymph Node Dissection for Clinically Recurrent Prostate
Cancer: Results of a Single-institution Series with a Minimum Follow-up of 5 Years
[62] Fouad Aoun et al., A Comprehensive Review of Contemporary Role of Local Treatment of the Primary Tumor and/or
the Metastases in Metastatic Prostate Cancer
[63] Patrizio Rigatti et al., Pelvic/retroperitoneal salvage lymph node dissection for patients treated with radical prostat
-
ectomy   with   biochemical   recurrence   and   nodal   recurrence   detected   by   [11C]choline   positron   emission   tomography/
computed tomography
[64] Tobias Maurer, PSMA-radioguided surgery
[65] Firas Abdollah et.al, More Extensive Pelvic Lymph Node Dissection Improves Survival in Patients with Node-positive
Prostate Cancer
[66] Thomas Wiegel, Adjuvante oder progressions-getriggerte Strahlentherapie?
[67] Dr. Kempkensteffen, Prostatakarzinom: Update zum Therapiestandard 
[68]   Thomas   Wiegel,   Dorothea   Weckermann,   Multizentrische   randomisierte   Phase-III-Studie   zur   Wirkung   einer
adjuvanten Strahlentherapie
[69] Andrew J. Stephenson et al., Predicting the Outcome of Salvage Radiation Therapy for Recurrent Prostate Cancer
After Radical Prostatectomy
[70] A. Siegmann et al., Salvage Radiotherapie nach Prostatektomie  Wann ist der beste Therapiezeitpunkt?
[71] Ulrike Schick et al., Androgen deprivation and high-dose radiotherapy for oligometastatic prostate cancerpatients
with less than five regional and/or distant metastases-37- 
[72]   Biancamaria   Saracino,   Intensity-modulated   pelvic   radiation   therapy   and   simultaneous   integrated   boost   to   the
prostate area inpatients with high-risk prostate cancer: a preliminary report of disease control
[73] Allen Edel - Prostate Cancer Infolink, 
http://prostatecancerinfolink.net/2015/02/18/sbrt-for-high-risk-prostate-cancer/
[74] E. K. Oermann et al., A pilot study of intensity modulated radiation therapy with hypofractionated stereotactic body
radiation therapy (SBRT) boost in the treatment of intermediate- to high-risk prostate cancer
[75] H. J. Kim et al., Prostate-specific antigen kinetics following hypofractionated stereotactic body radiotherapy boost
and whole pelvic radiotherapy for intermediate- and high-risk prostate cancer
[76]   Piet   Ost   et   al.,   Progression-free   Survival   Following   Stereotactic   Body   Radiotherapy   for   Oligometastatic   Prostate
Cancer Treatment-naive Recurrence: A Multi-institutional Analysis
[77] Barbara A. Jereczek-Fossa et al., Linac-based stereotactic body radiotherapy for oligometastatic patients with single
abdominal lymph node recurrent cancer
[78] Jack Fowler et al., Is the α/β Ratio for Prostate Tumours Really Low and Does It Vary with the Level of Risk at
Diagnosis?
[79] Conde Moreno et al., Oligometastases in prostate cancer: restagingstage IV cancers and new radiotherapy options
[80] Mohammed Yahia Almaghrabi et al., Stereotactic body radiation therapy for abdominal oligometastases: a biological
and clinical review
[81]   Piet   Ost   et   al.,   Metastasis-directed   Therapy   of   Regional   and   Distant   Recurrences  After   Curative   Treatment   of
Prostate Cancer: A Systematic Review of the Literature
[82] Allen Edel, SBRT for oligometastatic recurrence
8


[83] Jereczek-Fossa et al.  S. 894 letzter Satz, Robotic image-guided stereotactic radiotherapy, for isolated recurrent
primary, lymph node or metastatic prostate cancer
[84]   S.   Ueda   et   al.,   Evaluation   of   Prostate   Motion   and   Optimum   Planning   Target   Volume   (PTV)   Margin   in   Prostate
Intensity   Modulated   Radiation   Therapy   (IMRT)   Based   on   Fiducial   Markers   Using   2   Modern,   Online   Image   Guided
Radiation Therapy (IGRT) System-38- 
[85] Karel Decaestecker et al. S. 90, Metastasis-directed therapy for oligometastatic prostate cancer recurrence 
[86] Abdenour Nabid et al., STADT (short term ADT) consisted of bicalutamide and gosereline for six months. RT (Radio
Therapy) (2 Gy per fraction) started four months after the beginning of STADT  A phase III trial of short-term androgen
deprivation therapy in intermediate-risk prostate cancer treated with radiotherapy
[87] Christopher U. Jones et al. RTOG, 94-08 Studie Radiotherapy and Short-Term Androgen Deprivation for Localized
Prostate Cancer
[88] Michael J. Smith et al., The Current Role of Androgen Deprivation in Patients Undergoing Dose-Escalated External
Beam Radiation Therapy for Clinically Localized Prostate Cancer
[89] Mack Roach, Current Trends for the Use of Androgen Deprivation Therapy in Conjunction With Radiotherapy for
Patients With Unfavorable Intermediate-Risk, High-Risk, Localized, and Locally Advanced Prostate Cancer
[90] Jennifer A. Locke et al., Synergistic action of image-guided radiotherapy and androgen deprivation therapy
[91]   Firas   L.   Tarish   PhD   Thesis,   Study   of   the   mechanisms   behind   the   additive   effect   of   neoadjuvant   castration   on
radiotherapy for prostate cancer
[92]  Alan   Jay   Katz   and   Josephine   Kang,   Stereotactic   body   radiotherapy   as   treatment   for   organ   confined   low-   and
intermediate-risk prostate carcinoma, a 7-year study
[93]   Karel   Decaestecker   et   al.,   Surveillance   or   metastasis-directed   Therapy   for   OligoMetastatic   Prostate   cancer
recurrence (STOMP): study protocol for a randomized phase II trial
[94]  Elizabetta   Ponti  et  al.,  Salvage  Stereotactic   Body  Radiotherapy   for  Patients  With  Prostate  Cancer  With  Isolated
Lymph Node Metastasis: A Single-Center Experience
[95] Daniel R., Henderson et al., Oligometastatic prostate cancer: An evaluation of stereotactic body radiotherapy (SBRT)
as an alternative to palliative androgen deprivation therapy
[96] Gianluca  Ingrosso et al., Stereotactic  body radiotherapy in  oligometastatic prostate cancer  patients with isolated
lymph nodes involvement: a two-institution experience
[97] Jonathan L. Muldermans et al., Stereotactic Body Radiation Therapy for Oligometastatic Prostate Cancer-39 
[98] Gregory Azzam et al., SBRT: An Opportunity to Improve Quality of Life for Oligometastatic Prostate Cancer
[99] Alison C Tree et al. Seite 31, Stereotactic body radiotherapy for oligometastases
[100] Dr. Eugene Kwon, Oligometastasierung beim Prostatakrebs  Diagnostik und Therapiemöglichkeiten
[101] Alexander Muacevic et al., Safety and feasibility of image-guided robotic radiosurgery for patients with limited bone
metastases of prostate cancer
[102] Ken-ichi, Tabata et al., Radiotherapy for Oligometastases and Oligo-Recurrence of Bone in Prostate Cancer
[103] Nuklearmedizin Univ. Bonn, Lu-177-PSMA-Therapie
[104] D. M. MacDermed, R. R. Weichselbaum, J. K. Salama, A rationale for the targeted treatment of oligometastases
with radiotherapy
[105] Prostata-Center Offenbach, Elektrochemotherapie
[106] Athour Gevarges  Jameda RFA - Schonende Behandlung von nicht operablen knöchernen Tumoren 
9
[107] Dirk Proschek et. al., Prospective Pilot-study of Combined Bipolar Radiofrequency Ablation and Application of Bone
Cement in Bone Metastases
[108]   Rusthoven   et.   al.,   Does   Radiotherapy   for   the   Primary   Tumor   Benefit   Prostate   Cancer   Patients   with   Distant
Metastasis at Initial Diagnosis?

----------


## Optimist

Hans-J., 
da hast du viel Zeit investiert und einen sehr umfangreichen Artikel zur Behandlung von Oligometastasen zusammengestellt. Kompliment!

Alles durchzulesen und zu verstehen das dauert bei mir, da leider mein Denkvermögen meist nach ein paar Absätzen ausfällt oder ich vor dem Bildschirm  einschlafe (nicht wegen den Texten, sondern wegen der nachlassenden Konzentrationsfähigkeit wohl bedingt durch meinen Hormonentzug).
Habe heute ganz aktuelle Literatur zur zusätzlichen Bestrahlung der Prostata bei Oligo-Metastasen gefunden.
 Ich hoffe diese beim Überfliegen deines Artikels nicht übersehen zu haben.

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...486-3/fulltext

Franz

----------


## Georg_

> _Diese verkürzte Zusammenfassung_ wurde aus folgender  PDF Datei herausgearbeitet und nicht den KISP Texten entnommen. _file:///C:/Users/Hans%20PC/Downloads/Lokale_Therapien_beim_metastasierten_Prostatakrebs  .pdf_


Du solltest erwähnen, dass dies eine verkürzte Zusammenfassung meines Textes Lokale Therapien beim metastasierten Prostatakrebs ist. Ganze Passagen hast Du ja wörtlich übernommen und meine Quellensammlung auch.

Georg

----------


## tritus59

Dieser Text ist mir auch sehr bekannt vorgekommen.
Ich frage mich, was denn am Text von Hans-J so neu sein soll, das steht doch schon alles im Beitrag von Georg. Hans-J, da hast Du ja ziemlich alles abgekupfert.

Tritus

----------


## LowRoad

Ja, unser Copy&Paste Spezialist ist wieder mal aktiv. Dabei gäbe durchaus interessante Neuigkeiten in Bezug auf die Behandlung von oligometastatischen Erkrankungen  wieder mal als Ergebnis der STAMPEDE Studie.

Dabei wurde in einer Phase-III Studie untersucht, ob sich (zumindest) die Behandlung des Primärtumor mit einer Strahlentherapie, auch bei vorhandener Metastasierung, günstig auf den Verlauf der Erkrankung auswirkt. Um es kurz zu machen: JEIN  :L&auml;cheln:  (bei wenigen Metastasen JA, sonst nicht):



Was wir aber weiterhin nicht wissen ist, ob RPE statt RT auch möglich wäre, oder auch die gleichzeitige lokale Therapie der einzelnen Metastasen sinnvoll wäre, und ob der Einsatz von Docetaxel und/oder Abiraterone Up-Front das Ergebnis verändern würde. So ist das nun mal: eine Antwort generiert 5 neue Fragen. Eine unwidersprochene Tatsache ist aber wohl auch, dass die STAMPEDE Studie sich wirklich zur extrem wichtigen Hilfe für die Behandlung des PCAs entwickelt. Da kann Deutschland noch viel lernen.

Details zur Studie siehe *_hier_
*

----------


## Hans-J.

Vielen Dank für die kritischen Kommentare zu Georgs Konglomerat von  Statistik, Grafiken und einer Fülle von Informationen, die selbst für  mich – und ich nehme für mich in Anspruch – hier einiges zu verstehen,  kaum noch zu überschauen ist.


  Offenbar haben andere den Durchblick und können die Informationen  zuordnen und interpretieren und vor allen Dingen für sich persönlichen  Nutzen daraus ziehen, oder für den Betroffenen erahnen.
  Dann braucht ihr doch meine Einstellung nicht weiter zu Lesen, denn es  ist euch doch klar, was designte Studien – passgenau auf die Zielgruppe  die man wünscht – später aussagen soll.
  Offenbar ist auch keiner von den Wissenden oligometastasiert mit  entsprechendem Handlungsbedarf. Und bitte in diesem Stadium keine Fehler  machen, oder dummschwätzen, oder aus Mikrometastasen solide Metastasen  herleiten.


  Das ist etwas Anderes als passende und unpassende Studien aus den  pharmagesponsorten Medien zu ziehen und den hier Betroffenen  mitzuteilen, oder besser hinzuwerfen, die Betroffenen können aber mit  den hingeworfenen kommentarlosen Informationen so gut wie nichts  anfangen.
  Da ist doch Optimist ( Franz ) überhaupt kein Einzelfall.


  Da gibt sich einer die Mühe und versucht etwas mehr Licht und die  Fülle der Informationen aufzubröseln, da fällt euch nichts Anderes ein,  als ein Verhalten an den Tag zu legen, das eigene Ego zu bedienen, als  Betroffenen die Hilfe zuteil werden zu lassen, die sie brauchen.


  Aber da kommt nichts, wenn man euch die Leitlinien wegnimmt und ihr  eigenständig Denken müßt, sei es auch aus eigener Erfahrung, ist das  Schweigen unüberhörbar. Oder die Ratschläge die gegeben werden beziehen  sich auf Schmalspurgleise. Breit aufstellen und erst einmal selektieren,  alle Möglichkeiten aufzeigen um dann in die Feinanalyse einzusteigen –  Fehlanzeige –
  Alles was nicht der vorgefertigten Meinung entspricht läuft hier  schnell Gefahr abgewatscht zu werden. Was für eine Entwicklung.


  Und bitte die immer mehr in Mode gekommenen Spielchen mit  unterschiedlichen Namen zu agieren um den Adressaten besser in die Zange  nehmen zu können oder ihn besser zu diskreditieren unterlasst lieber. 


  Jedenfalls nehme ich für mich in Anspruch auch den Betroffenen eine  Stimme zu geben, die sich hier nicht mehr melden, die aus dem  Studiendesign aussortiert wurden, entsprechend auch später in den  Hosiannagesängen der Studien außen vor bleiben müssen, wenn OS  verglichen wird.
  Kein Wunder, dass sich immer mehr von diesen zelebrierten,  pharmagesponsorten Studien und ihrer Aussagekraft abwenden und die  Skepsis unüberhörbar wird.
  Es gibt sie noch, die Denker, die „betreutes Denken“ durch die  Leitlinien nicht bedürfen und das nötige Hintergrundwissen haben, selber  mit zu entscheiden ob die Leitlinien passen oder nicht.


  Aber auch diese Betroffenen haben ein Recht nicht nur gehört zu  werden, sondern auch ein Anspruch auf eine Therapie. Ob das palliative  Abstellgleis da die richtige Antwort ist. Wie lange bleibt die Forschung  und Wissenschaft hier eine Antwort schuldig?
  Oder hält die Wissenschaft nicht schon wesentlich mehr an  Informationen bereit, die nicht abgerufen wird? Es ist kein Geheimnis,  dass ich schon länger mich außerhalb der Leitlinien bewege und deshalb  noch lebe.


  Also laßt die Egospielchen und bedient euch der Wissenschaft mit den  Möglichkeiten den Betroffenen hier in diesem Forum auch ein zuhause zu  geben. Dazu gehört auch, Erläuterungen zu geben anstatt seitenlange  Studien hinzuwerfen und bitte maßt euch nicht an die zu kritisieren die  dazu in ihrer Freizeit beitragen, Wissenschaft den Betroffenen  näherzubringen.


  Oder was habt ihr hier zu bieten nach den Leit(d)linien.  ( Taxane, Cabazitaxel )? 


  Wenn schon die Leitlinien diese Schwerbetroffene abgeschrieben haben  und seit nun schon 60 Jahren diesen Menschen nichts an nennenswerten  Verbesserungen zuteil haben werden lassen, sollten wir diese Zielgruppe  hier im Forum wenigstens ein Zuhause geben.
  Ratschläge, die NW zu minimieren und Lebensqualität zu behalten und  zwar so viel als möglich sollte das oberste Ziel sein und bitte keine  Dummbackentherapien empfehlen, die den Betroffenen mehr schaden als  nutzen. Wir sollten dem Betroffenen und nicht dem Wirtschaftsmodell  Pharma helfen.


  Das ist das mindeste, was wir machen sollten. Schweigen, Studien  hinwerfen und ihn damit kommentarlos alleine lassen war gestern, lieber  Tritus, Georg, Andreas.

  Ich habe das BPS Forum bisher so verstanden, eine Plattform auch für  Schwerbetroffene zu sein, wenn auch starke Tendenzen feststellbar sind,  die Betroffenen Leitliniengerecht einzuhegen. Mit Fentanylpflaster und  grafischen Bildchen lassen sich tiefgreifendes Hintergrundwissen  schlecht ersetzen und dürfte auch keine zielführende Hilfe sein für die  Betroffenen die ich als Adressaten meiner Botschaft sehe.


  Hans-J.

PS Optimist
auf deinen Link komme ich noch

----------


## Optimist

> Das ist etwas Anderes als passende und unpassende Studien aus den pharmagesponsorten Medien zu ziehen und den hier Betroffenen mitzuteilen, oder besser hinzuwerfen, die Betroffenen können aber mit den hingeworfenen kommentarlosen Informationen so gut wie nichts anfangen.
> Da ist doch Optimist ( Franz ) überhaupt kein Einzelfall.


*Hans-J.,
da ich von dir hier direkt angesprochen wurde, eine Richtigstellung.
*
  Ich hatte geschrieben: 
_"Alles durchzulesen und zu verstehen, das dauert bei mir, da leider mein Denkvermögen meist nach ein paar Absätzen ausfällt oder ich vor dem Bildschirm einschlafe (nicht wegen den Texten, sondern wegen der nachlassenden Konzentrationsfähigkeit wohl bedingt durch meinen Hormonentzug)"_

Wollte damit sagen, dass mit meinem Denk- und Konzentrationsvermögen aktuell, durch den Hormonentzug, nicht viel los ist. Nicht nur bei wissenschaftlichen Texten, sondern auch bei Zeitungsartikeln oder Fernsehsendungen, kann ich nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr folgen. 
Werde deshalb, wenn der nächste PSA-Wert auf niedrigen Niveau bleibt beim Hormonentzug intermittieren, um nicht nur die körperliche sondern auch die geistige Lebensqualität für eine begrenzte Zeit zurückzugewinnen.
Beruflich habe ich mich als Biologe u. a. auch mit zahlreichen Studien auseinandersetzen müssen, diese auswerten und dem jeweiligen Auftraggebern verständlich präsentieren. 
Diese Fähigkeit ist bei mir noch vorhanden, aber es  ist viel anstrengender geworden und es dauert alles viel länger.  Darin bin ich vielleicht ein oder auch kein Einzelfall, ich gehe damit offen um, andere mit Auswirkungen des Hormonentzuges auf das Denkvermögen vielleicht nicht und ziehen sich zurück.

*Ob die Betroffenen mit den unkommentierten Studien etwas anfangen können, das kann sein oder auch nicht, wir (die Aktiven) können es kaum wissen, da es leider weni*g *Rückmeldungen gibt. 
*Aber: Unkommentierte Studien sind im Forum eher selten, die meisten sind Grundlage mehr oder weniger umfangreicher Diskussionen.

 Konkreter: Von den knapp 5000 Forumsmitgliedern diskutieren vorsichtig geschätzt 40 bis 50 häufiger (knapp 1 %), einige melden sich gelegentlich zu Wort, der große Rest sehr selten oder nie. Woher soll das 1% wissen was bei den anderen 99% ankommt?


Franz

PS: Dieser Text ist mir jetzt nicht besonders schwer gefallen, da ich mich ein wenig geärgert habe.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Optimist schrieb:
Hans-J.,
da ich von dir hier direkt angesprochen wurde, eine Richtigstellung.

*Ich habe dich als Beispiel angeführt, was du offenbar nicht wolltest, das habe ich zu akzeptieren. Das war jedoch keine direkte Ansprache sondern eine Beispielanführung.


> *Ob die Betroffenen mit den unkommentierten Studien etwas anfangen  können, das kann sein oder auch nicht, wir (die Aktiven) können es kaum  wissen, da es leider wenig Rückmeldungen gibt.*


Doch die gibt es und zwar häufig an die Verfasser der Kommentare gerichtet. Dies kannst du hier nachlesen im Zeitablauf.
Nicht umsonst versuche ich in Detailarbeit diese aufzubröseln.


> *Unkommentierte Studien sind im Forum eher selten, die meisten sind Grundlage mehr oder weniger umfangreicher Diskussionen.*


Hast du schon einmal die Studien und Kommentare aus Vorjahren gelesen? Dann vergleiche einmal die Kommentare aus unterschiedlichen Blickwinkel mit heute.


> *Konkreter: Von den knapp 5000 Forumsmitgliedern diskutieren vorsichtig  geschätzt 40 bis 50 häufiger (knapp 1 %), einige melden sich  gelegentlich zu Wort, der große Rest sehr selten oder nie. Woher soll  das 1% wissen was bei den anderen 99% ankommt?*


Und dann schau dir einmal die Werte im Vergleich zu heute an. Wenn sich die derzeitigen 1% Diskutanten nicht die Mühe geben zu eruieren, was an der Basis von 99% ankommt oder nicht, sollte der Betreiber den Laden schließen.*

@Andreas
*


> *Eine unwidersprochene Tatsache ist aber wohl auch, dass die STAMPEDE  Studie sich wirklich zur extrem wichtigen Hilfe für die Behandlung des  PCAs entwickelt. Da kann Deutschland noch viel lernen.
> *


Die derzeit laufende Stampede Studie mit hoher Rekrutenzahl wird dann sicherlich einmal Daten liefern die aufhorchen lassen werden. 5-7 Jahre soll es dauern._Warum es heute schon als eine unwidersprochene Tatsache_ ist erschließt sich mir nicht. Vor allen Dingen schon deshalb nicht:


> *Was wir aber weiterhin nicht wissen ist, ob RPE statt RT auch möglich  wäre, oder auch die gleichzeitige lokale Therapie der einzelnen  Metastasen sinnvoll wäre, und ob der Einsatz von Docetaxel und/oder  Abiraterone Up-Front das Ergebnis verändern würde. So ist das nun mal:  eine Antwort generiert 5 neue Fragen.*


Bis dahin werde ich weiterhin die Copy Taste benutzen um möglichst vielen Betroffenen die Schwachstellen solcher Studien aufzuzeigen. Oder Wissen zu vermitteln, suggestive Einflussnahmen - wie oben - zu erkennen. Kopier du weiterhin fleißig die Studien und vergiß bitte nicht, die verglühten auch zu entfernen. Wie hoch ist die Quote der durchgefallenen Studien?*

Hier noch ein highlight: Von der ESMO 2018

*
*Ohlmann C et al., Bonn, D, Abstract # 810P;

SPARE: Abirateron + Prednison  und ADT vs. Abirateron + Prednison alleine  bei progredientem,  metastasiertem, chemotherapienaivem, kastrationsresistentem  Prostatakarzinom

 In der Studie wurden Patienten unter Androgendeprivationstherapie (ADT)  beim Eintreten der Progredienz (bzw. Kastrationsresistenz) randomisiert  und erhielten entweder Abirateron+Prednison und weiterhin ADT oder  Abirateron+Prednison ohne Fortführung der ADT. Primärer Endpunkt war das  12 Monats- progressionsfreie Überleben (PFS). Es wurden insgesamt 67  Patienten mit einem medianen PSA von 23,9 ng/dL randomisiert, bei einem  medianen Follow-Up von 14,9 Monaten. In dieser Zeit gab es zwischen den  Gruppen keine signifikanten Unterschiede bezüglich PSA-Ansprechen (67,6%  vs. 72,7%), Zeit zur PSA-Progression (266 vs. 420 Tage) oder  Behandlungsdauer (288 vs. 336 Tage). Ergebnisse zu den Nebenwirkungen  liegen noch nicht vor.

Kommentar: ADT wird momentan im kastrationsresistenten Stadium  durchgehend fortgeführt, da alle bisherigen Studien immer in Kombination  mit ADT durchgeführt wurden. Diese Studie zeigt, dass ein Beenden der  ADT nicht zu schlechteren Ergebnissen führt. Die absoluten Zahlen sind  derzeit sogar besserer ohne Kombination mit ADT, allerdings können  aufgrund der geringen Patientenzahl keine definitiven Schlüsse  diesbezüglich gezogen werden, und das Ergebnis ist auch nicht  statistisch signifikant. Es zeigt aber, dass dingend weitere Studien  notwendig sind, um den tatsächlichen Wert der ADT im  kastrationsresistenten Stadium zu untersuchen.

  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ob sich darüber die Betroffenen freuen, die tapfer Abi+Prednisolon + ADT ertragen haben, Herz, Nieren und Leberschädigungen inbegriffen?
Anmerkung des Verfassers.

*

----------


## tritus59

> Bis dahin werde ich weiterhin die Copy Taste benutzen..


Ja, die Copy&Paste Taste ist ein sehr mächtiges Werkzeug und kann viel Arbeit ersparen.

Mir hat sich einfach nicht auf Anhieb erschlossen, warum Du einen Teil von Georgs sehr lesenswerten und übersichtlichen Textes Lokale Therapien beim metastasierten Prostatakrebs
Wort für Wort in sehr unübersichtlichem Format unter Deinem Namen hier reinkopiert hast.

Das nächste Mal kannst Du Dir noch mehr Arbeit sparen, wenn Du einfach einen kleinen Link auf das Orginaldokument setzt, zusammen mit ein paar Sätzen, 
was Du uns damit mitteilen möchtest.

Aber wie auch immer, gerne lese ich weiterhin Deine interessanten Ausführungen über den Einfluss der DNA, Genom Forschung auf mögliche Krebstherapien.

Tritus

----------


## Hans-J.

Vielen Dank für ein stark verkürztes Feedback. 
 Zitat von *Hans-J.*  
                  Bis dahin werde ich weiterhin die Copy Taste benutzen..


Offenbar habe ich jetzt jemanden, der den Originaltext von Georg übersichtlicher fand. Dann ist es halt so.

Schön wäre es natürlich gewesen, du hättest den Vor- und Nachspann zum sachlichen Inhalt der Copy Taste mitgenommen.
So ergibt sich aber auch viel Freiraum für Eigeninterpretationen, was du mit den zwei .. wohl zum Ausdruck bringen wolltest.

Also, das nächste Mal darfst du das besser machen, denn wer kritisieren kann, hat sich an bestimmte Gepflogenheiten zusammenhängender Sachverhalte zu orientieren.
Vielleicht hast du aber auch etwas Gutes in diesem Thread beizutragen außer Kritik.

Hans-J.

----------


## tritus59

Lieber Hans-J,

Eigentlich hatte ich ja nur eine einfache Frage:

*Warum hast Du einen Teil von Georgs sehr lesenswerten und übersichtlichen Textes* Lokale Therapien beim metastasierten Prostatakrebs
*Wort für Wort in sehr unübersichtlichem Format unter Deinem Namen hier reinkopiert ??? Was wolltest Du uns damit sagen ?*

Die Copy&Paste Taste hat hier ausschliesslich Bezug auf obigen Artikel, da braucht es keinen Vor-und Nachspann. Sorry für das ev. Missverständnis.
Ich bin es nicht gewohnt, auf solche einfache Fragen, nicht nur keine Antwort zu bekommen, sondern im Gegenteil gleich noch mit weiterer Kritik an mir,
aus welchen Gründen auch immer, überzogen zu werden.

Dann noch allgemein zu Kritik: Es gibt Filmkritiker, Kunstkritiker, Weinkritiker usw.. Diese müssen aber auch nicht selber einen besseren Film, ein neues Kunstwerk oder einen neuen Wein kreieren, um als Kritiker anerkannt zu werden.
Ich bemühe mich auch immer um sachliche konstruktive Kritik, das heisst auf ev. Mängel oder Lücken hinzuweisen, wenn dies nicht schon der Autor gemacht hat.

Eigentlich würde ich es vorziehen, uns wieder der Wissenschaft zuzuwenden. Da, das gebe ich auch offen zu, bin ich nicht auf demselben hohen Level wie Du mit dem Verständnis dieser biologischen Vorgänge.

Ob Du doch noch auf die oben erwähnte Eingangsfrage eingehen willst, bleibt Dir überlassen.

Auch ein leicht verärgerter Gruss 
Tritus

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Optimist,

du leidest unter der ADT, vielleicht kann dir nachfolgender Link - hier aus den Vorjahren - weiterhelfen in deiner Entscheidung.
Nicht alles ist mehr aktuell, aber vieles.
Die beiden letzten Links laufen leider nicht mehr.

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...therapie/page6

Herzlichen Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Optimist

Hans-J.,

danke für den Link. 
Das Intermittieren überlege ich mir schon längere Zeit, bei meinem Einstiegs-PSA-Wert und meiner Metastasierung keine leichte Entscheidung. Habe bei _"myprostate"_ die Betroffenen herausgefiltert die intermittieren oder intermittierten, da ist keiner mit meiner Anfangs-Metastasierung dabei.
Mein Urologe ist einem möglichen Intermittieren nicht grundsätzlich abgeneigt, allerdings sollte mein PSA-Wert bei der nächsten Messung im November stabil bleiben (aktuell 0,25).
Und meine Entscheidung, so ganz ausgereift ist die auch noch nicht.

Schönen Sonntag
Franz

----------


## Hans-J.

Franz,

da ich nichts über die Behandlung des Primärtumors gelesen habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass du außer ADT 1 und Chemo noch nichts Weiteres unternommen hast.
Auch eine Diagnostik, wo und wieviel an  M1 Situation vorherrscht, vermisse ich genau.




> Radiologie, Nuklearmedizin: Metastasen im Beckenknochen, Lymphknoten, Lunge


Wenn du bisher nur systemisch vorgegangen bist, würde ich mir überlegen wollen, ob in der ADT Phase erst einmal der Primärtumor und so gar - bei Vorliegen einer Oligometastasierung -
diese weitgehend reduziert werden könnten. Step for step. Hier liegt doch noch eine Oligometastasierung vor? 

Die Kombi ADT + Chemo gibt dir jetzt etwas Luft darüber nachzudenken, es macht Sinn sich mit der Tumorlastsenkung zu befassen. 
Nur eines muß klar sein, jede Intermittierung wird immer wieder up and downs des PSA zur Folge haben. Vergiss den PSA Nadir Wettbewerb hier und präferiere die Bildgebung mit in deinem Überlegungen.

Mein Ziel war immer, die Tumorlastsenkung so weit zu präferieren, dass ich Spielraum für die Intermittierung hatte. Dazu sehe ich im Moment bei dir noch keine idealen Bedingungen vorliegen.
Aber wenn du die Metastasen angehen würdest, sieht das doch schon viel besser aus.
Packe es einfach an. Nur Mut, die Bestrahlungstechnik ist Welten entfernt von dem Stand vor 10 Jahren.

Danke, ebenso
Hans-J.

----------


## Optimist

Hans-J.,
erst mal etwas schwarzer Humor: Oligometastasierung das wäre ein Traum für mich!

Aber aus meinen CT-Befunden: "multiple intrapulmonale Metastasen in allen Segmenten bis max. 1,8 cm durchmessend" und an anderer Stelle: "es befinden sich in den erfassten Bereichen unzählige dieser Rundherde".
Dazu üppige lymphogene Metastasierung, Knochenmetastasen nur einmal im Beckenbereich. Der Urologe der Zweitmeinung sagte, dass aufgrund meiner üppigen Metastasierung der PSA wohl deutlich über den gemessenen 1000 (Meßbereichende Labor) liegen müsste!

Hormonentzug und Chemo waren bisher sehr erfolgreich, die Metastasen sind im CT verschwunden.
Man liest oft, sie sind in einer Art Winterschlaf und warten auf günstige Bedingungen.
*
Tumorlastsenkung am Primärtumor*
Bisher ist so weit ich weiß noch nicht geklärt, ob neue Metastasen vom Primärtumor ausgehen oder ob Metastasen neue Metastasen bilden können.

Aufgrund meiner Erstdiagnose wandle ich in sehr einsamen Höhen. Erfahrungsberichte zu ähnlichen Fällen konnte ich bisher kaum finden. 

So schauts aus, gut dass ich ein Optimist bin.

Grüße
Franz

----------


## Hans-J.

Franz,

schrieb:



> Aber aus meinen CT-Befunden: "multiple intrapulmonale Metastasen in  allen Segmenten bis max. 1,8 cm durchmessend" und an anderer Stelle: "es  befinden sich in den erfassten Bereichen unzählige dieser Rundherde".


Ich gehe jetzt davon aus, dass eine Lunge betroffen ist und nicht auch die Leber?




> Knochenmetastasen nur einmal im Beckenbereich.


 Da kommt jeder Radiologe gut ran.




> Hormonentzug und Chemo waren bisher sehr erfolgreich, die Metastasen sind im CT verschwunden.
> Man liest oft, sie sind in einer Art Winterschlaf und warten auf günstige Bedingungen.


Ich werde und will jetzt diese letztere Multimomentaufnahme dir nicht zerreden.
Ja, die Kombi ADT+Chemo hat die diploiden und auch die sich gerade teilenden Tumorzellen = TZ erreichen können. Die wirklich gefährlichen haben sich schlafend gelegt. ( G0, Seneszenz) und warten aus dem Schlaf aufgeweckt zu werden. Sie können auch für lange Zeit oder auch ewig ruhend bleiben. Warum das so ist, bleibt noch ein zu lösendes Rätsel was sich lohnt zu beforschen.
Da jedoch geht den Sponsoren leider die Luft aus. Will sagen, das Interesse ist nicht vorhanden.




> *Tumorlastsenkung am Primärtumor*
> Bisher ist so weit ich weiß noch nicht geklärt, ob neue Metastasen vom  Primärtumor ausgehen oder ob Metastasen neue Metastasen bilden können.


Doch, die Tumorstammzellwissenschaft ist keine Theorie sondern ist nachgewiesen. Schau parallel in Katrins Thread " Verzweiflung....." da wird sich über die CTC's u.a. ausgelassen die in der Blutbahn zirkulieren und sich durch Einnistung zu Mikrometastasen später solide M. manifestieren können.
Durch kleinhalten dieser CTC's erhöhst du deine Chancen OS zu gewinnen.

Die Wissenschaft geht weiterhin davon aus, dass durch die Ausschaltung des Primärtumors als Quelle die CTC's, DCT's bestimmte Signalwege zur Metastasierung gestört werden und sich die Proliferation andere Signalwege zwar erschließen kann, aber nicht muß. Nutze doch jede Chance OS zu gewinnen. Ja, es können so gar durch Therapien wie Hifu, RFA, IRE bestimmte Proteine das Immunsystem auf Trab bringen.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Neue Studie zu genetischen Mutationen Krebs ist meist blanker Zufall
Eine neue Studie macht deutlich: Vererbung spielt bei den Ursachen von Krebserkrankungen nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Schuld sind meist zufällige Kopierfehler.* 

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/HANSPC~1/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.jpg[/IMG]
Verhängnisvoller Dreiklang. Am Entstehen krebserregender genetischer Veränderungen haben Vererbung, Zufall und Umwelt Anteil....Grafik: Tsp/Schmidt 

Der Kopf hinter der Untersuchung ist kein Geringerer als der Amerikaner Bert Vogelstein, einer der bekanntesten und meistzitierten Tumorforscher. Zusammen mit zwei Kollegen von der Johns-Hopkins-Universität in Baltimore hat der Mediziner berechnet, welcher Anteil bei der Krebsentstehung jeweils auf das Konto von Vererbung, Umwelt und Zufall geht. 
Veröffentlicht sind die Ergebnisse im Fachblatt Science.

*Mutationen sind Auslöser für Wucherungen*

Als Ursache für Krebs gelten in erster Linie genetische Veränderungen, Mutationen. Sie sind Auslöser des ungehemmten und zerstörerischen Wucherns der Tumorzellen. Die Geschwulstentstehung ist ein meist langwieriger und stufenweiser Prozess. Jede Mutation, die ein wachstumsförderndes Krebsgen entfesselt, macht die Krankheit wahrscheinlicher. Drei dieser Krebsgene sind erforderlich, um aus einer gesunden eine Tumorzelle zu machen  zumindest ist das die vereinfachte Grundannahme in der Modellrechnung der Wissenschaftler. In der Realität sind meist deutlich mehr mutierte Gene im Spiel.

Eine entscheidende Rolle spielen die Stammzellen des betroffenen Organs. Das sind jene Zellen, die das Gewebe erneuern, indem sie sich teilen. Nach der Teilung wird die eine der beiden Tochterzellen an das Organ delegiert (etwa in die Darmschleimhaut), während die andere Stammzelle bleibt und sich bei Bedarf erneut teilt. Bei jeder Zellteilung kommt es zu durchschnittlich drei zufälligen Kopierfehlern beim Verdoppeln des Erbguts. Meist sind diese belanglos. Sie können aber auch aus einer harmlosen Erbanlage ein Krebsgen machen. Befinden sich die Mutationen in der Stammzelle, sind diese besonders folgenschwer, da sie unter Umständen an Milliarden Tochterzellen weitergegeben werden.

*"Es ist nicht Ihr Fehler"*

Auf dieser Kopierfehler-Konstante fußt die erste Annahme der Wissenschaftler. Je mehr Stammzellen ein Organ hat, umso größer die Zahl der Mutationen  und demnach das Krebsrisiko. Einen solchen Zusammenhang konnten die Forscher eindeutig nachweisen, und das auf einer riesigen Datengrundlage. Sie sammelten Informationen von 423 Krebsregistern in 68 Ländern zu 17 Tumorarten und verglichen diese mit der Zahl der Stammzellteilungen. Wer Krebs habe, obwohl er stets gesund gelebt habe, könne sich durch dieses Ergebnis getröstet fühlen, sagt Vogelstein. Es ist nicht Ihr Fehler. Nichts, was Sie getan oder unterlassen haben, war ursächlich für Ihre Krankheit.

Im zweiten Teil ihrer Untersuchung gingen die Forscher der Frage nach, welchen Anteil die drei Faktoren Anlage (vererbte Krebsgene), Umwelt (zum Beispiel Rauchen oder bestimmte Viren) und Zufall (Kopierfehler) an den zum Krebs führenden Mutationen haben. Dieses Mal nahmen sie die Mutationen in 32 Krebsarten unter die Lupe. Mithilfe des Krebsgenom-Atlasses des Nationalen Krebsinstituts der USA sowie Bevölkerungsdaten des britischen Krebsforschungszentrums Cancer Research UK entwickelten sie ein mathematisches Modell, um die drei Komponenten Erbe, Umwelt und Zufall auseinanderzuhalten.

*Vorsorge ist trotzdem wichtig*

Ergebnis: Betrachtet man alle 32 Tumorarten zusammen, so sind 66 Prozent der Krebsmutationen auf zufällige Kopierfehler, 29 Prozent auf Lebensstil und Umwelt und fünf Prozent auf Vererbung zurückzuführen. Kopierfehler sind eine wesentliche Quelle von Krebsmutationen, die wissenschaftlich bislang unterschätzt wurde, sagt der Mitautor und Mathematiker Cristian Tomasetti. Die Studie liefere eine erste Hochrechnung, um diesen Faktor abzuschätzen und einzuordnen. Dabei sehen die Forscher ihre Untersuchung im Einklang mit bisherigen Studien. Nach denen können annähernd 40 Prozent aller Krebskrankheiten durch gesunden Lebensstil und das Vermeiden schädlicher Umweltbedingungen verhütet werden. In den 60 Prozent der Fälle, in denen dies nicht gelinge, sind ihrer Ansicht nach meist zufällige Kopierfehler im Spiel.

*Je nach Tumor sind die Einflüsse von Erbe, Umwelt und Zufall unterschiedlich groß. Beim Lungenkrebs sind 65 Prozent der krebserzeugenden Mutationen auf die Umwelt, vor allem das Rauchen, zurückzuführen, die restlichen 35 Prozent sind zufallsbedingt. Beim Prostata- oder beim Knochenkrebs und bei Hirntumoren dagegen sind mehr als 95 Prozent der krankmachenden genetischen Veränderungen Ergebnis zufälliger Kopierfehler.*

Anmerkung des Einstellers:
Was resultiert denn jetzt aus letzten Sätzen? Das bisher versucht wird Pathways, Rezeptoren mit Medikamenten zu blockieren oder durch Suppression die Krebsursache zu finden oder nur die Auswirkungen zu behandeln?

----------


## Hans-J.

*Wie* *die Junk-DNA unsere Gene schaltet*

*In Aktion ertappt:
Forscher haben erstmals direkt beobachtet, wie ein Abschnitt der Junk-DNA ein Gen an- und ausschaltet. Die Echtzeit-Aufnahmen enthüllen, wie sich der DNA-Strang verbiegt, um Steuersequenz und Gen in Kontakt zu bringen und wie dann das Ablesen des Gens einsetzt. Bisher war rätselhaft, wie solcheEnhancer mit ihren oft weit entfernten Genen kommunizieren. Überraschend auch: Die Transkription findet nur so lange statt, wie auch Kontakt mit der Steuersequenz besteht.
*
Unser Erbgut besteht nur zu zwei Prozent aus proteinkodierenden Genen  der Rest sind Genfragmente,Kopien oder DNA-Abschnitte mit unbekannter Funktion. Lange galten sie als funktionsloser DNA-Müll. Inzwischen jedoch ist klar, dass diese Junk-DNA für unser Erbgut sogar essenziell ist  *sie bildet ein gewaltiges Steuerpult* ausmehr als vier Millionen *molekularen Schaltern*.

*Das Rätsel der Enhancer*

Innerhalb der Junk-DNA gibt es allein 200.000 bis eine Million sogenannter Enhancer. Diese bis zu 1.500 Basenpaare langen DNA-Abschnitte sorgen erst dafür, dass die ihnen zugeordneten Gene abgelesen werden. Seltsam jedoch: Meist liegen die Enhancerim DNA-Strang weit von ihren Genen entfernt  oft trennen sie mehrere tausend DNA-Basen. Wie sie es schaffen, trotzdem ihr Gen rechtzeitig und gezielt anzuschalten, blieb daher bisher ein Rätsel.

Trotz vieler Studien dazu im Laufe der letzten 30 Jahre ist noch immer offen, wie die Enhancer über so große genetische Entfernungen hinweg mit ihren Zielgenen kommunizieren,sagen Thomas Gregor von der Princeton University und seine Kollegen. Das Problem: Der Blick ins Genom und auf die Enhancer war bisher nur bei präparierten und damit abgetöteten Zellen möglich. Doch damit allein lassen sich die funktionellen Zusammenhänge kaum klären.

*Fluoreszenz verrät Verhalten*

Das hat sich nun geändert. Denn den Forschern ist es nun gelungen, die Arbeit der Enhancer live zu beobachten.Dafür haben Gregor und sein Team fünf Enhancer und ihr Zielgen mit drei verschiedenen Fluoreszenzmarkern versehen. Ist das Gen aktiv, bewirkt es die Bildung von charakteristischen Zellstreifen am frühen Embryo der Fruchtfliege Drosophila.

Mithilfe dieser drei Marker können wir die Annäherung von Enhancer und Gen erkennen,aber auch die Ablese-Aktivität des Gens überwachen, erklären die Wissenschaftler. Das gibt uns die einzigartige Chance, in Echtzeitmitzuverfolgen, wie diese beiden DNA-Regionen miteinander interagieren. In ihrem Experiment beobachteten sie die Veränderungen des Genschalters und seinesZ iels in mehr als 7.000 Zellkernen von 84 verschiedenen Fruchtfliegen-Embryos.

*Auf die Nähe kommt es an*

Mit Erfolg: Die Forscher konnten beobachten, wie sich die DNA-Abschnitte von Enhancer und Gen im Zellkern annäherten. Dies geschah durch Schleifenbildungund Krümmung des DNA-Strangs. Als beide DNA-Regionen nur noch rund 340 Nanometer auseinander waren, setzte im Zielgen die Ablese-Aktivität ein  der Enhancer hatte das Gen angeschaltet. Der Wechsel von AUS zu AN ist dabei von einem scharfen Übergang der Transkriptions-Aktivität gekennzeichnet, so Gregor und seine Kollegen.

Interessant auch:
 Das Zielgen blieb nur so lange angeschaltet, wie der Enhancer in engem Kontakt mit dem Gen blieb. Sobald sich der Junk-DNA-Abschnitt wieder entfernte, hörte auch das Ablesen des Gens auf. Das spricht dafür, dass die Transkription die physikalische Nähe des Enhancers erfordert, sagen die Forscher. Damit Genom Erbgut abgelesen werden können, muss sich demnach erst die dreidimensionale Anordnung des DNA-Strangs verändern  quasi die Landschaft des Genoms.

*Anhaltender Kontakt statt Hit and Run*

Nach Ansicht der Forscher liefern ihre Ergebnisse wertvolle neue Einblick in die Funktionsweise unseres Erbguts. Gleichzeitig widerlegt ihr Experiment die Hypothese, nach die Aktivierung von Gene nach dem Hit-and-Run-Prinzip erfolgt: Ein kurzer Anstoß genügt, und schon läuft die Transkription von selbst weiter durch. Wie sich nun zeigt, ist stattdessen ein ständiger Kontakt von Enhancer und Zielgen nötig  entfernt sich der Schalter, hört auch das Ablesen sofort auf.

_Hilfreich ist das neue Wissen auch für die Medizin._ Denn bei vielen Krankheiten spielen Fehler oder ein falsches Timing bei der Interaktion von Enhancern und ihren Genen eine Rolle. Der Schlüssel, um solche Erkrankungen zu heilen ist unsere Fähigkeit, die dahinterstehenden Mechanismen zu verstehen, erklärt Gregor.(Nature Genetics, 2018; *doi: 10.1038/s41588-018-0175-z*)

*Quelle:*
*(Princeton University, 26.07.2018  NPO)*

Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Neuer Ansatz das Immunsystem zu aktivieren.

*Die neuen Linearbeschleuniger scheinen neben der Bestrahlung noch anderes Potential zu haben, nämlich das Immunsystem wieder scharf zu machen.

https://www.huffingtonpost.de/entry/stanford-wissenschaftler-wollen-einen-impfstoff-gegen-krebs-entdeckt-haben_de_5a742bafe4b06ee97af16502

Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hans-Jürgen,

dieser: https://www.huffingtonpost.de/entry/...b06ee97af16502

Link sollte aufgehen.

Harald_1933

----------


## Georg_

Die englische Pressemitteilung ist hier zu finden. Dort heißt es:
"I dont think theres a limit to the type of tumor we could potentially  treat, as long as it has been infiltrated by the immune system."
Dies ist aber gerade, meines Wissens nach, bei Prostatakrebs nicht oder nur wenig der Fall. Dies ist ein kalter Tumor, in den Immunzellen nicht eindringen.

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

*Klinische Onkologie: Wie sich ein kalter Tumor heiß machen lässt*

Der von dir eingestellte Link hat im ursächlichen Zusammenhang keinerlei Bezug zu meinen Ausführungen. Obwohl der Ansatz dieses neuen Themas interessant ist, dürfte er überrollt sein.

Die aus dem unten angehängten Link herauskopierte merkantile Phrase unten ist nicht meiner subjektiven Wahrnehmung geschuldet, sondern den Fakten.
Leider beziehen sich fast alle wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse zu Immuntherapien; Entitäten die uns PCa Betroffene zunächst weniger betrifft. Wir können nur hoffen, dass wir irgendwann von den gewonnenen Erkenntnissen der Frauen profitieren.




> In der Phase-3-Studie MONALEESA-2 wird Ribociclib, ebenfalls ein CDK4/6-Inhibitor, kombiniert mit Letrozol bei postmenopausalen Frauen mit HR+/Her2fortgeschrittenem oder metastasiertem Brustkrebs, auf Effektivität und Sicherheit geprüft (27). Fast alle der 668 Patientinnen waren im Stadium 4, meist Metastasen in Knochen oder inneren Organen. Circa die Hälfte hatte zuvor eine neoadjuvante oder adjuvante endokrine Therapie erhalten, aber keine systemische Behandlung für das fortgeschrittene Malignom. Die Frauen wurden 1:1 randomisiert in den Kombinationsarm Letrozol plus Ribociclib oder Letrozol plus Placebo. Primärer Endpunkt war das PFS..


Weiteres im Link:

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/19...-machen-laesst


Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Die Interaktion von Strahlentherapie und Immunsystem spielt bei der Behandlung von Krebs eine entscheidende Rolle.
*
Bei der Behandlung von Krebs mit gezielter Bestrahlung eines Tumors, kann bei einer hohen Strahlendosis pro Sitzung ein faszinierendes Phänomen auftreten: der sogenannte abskopale Effekt. Nicht nur der Tumor an der bestrahlten Stelle spricht auf die Behandlung an, sondern auch Tumore an nicht behandelten Stellen, z.B. Metastasen.
Dieses seltene Phänomen zu wiederholen wäre bei Krebs mit Bildung von Metastasen von besonderer Bedeutung: hier haben sich Krebszellen vom ursprünglichen Tumor gelöst und sind in andere Organe gewandert, um dort Mikrometastasen (neue kleine Tumore) zu bilden. Der "Nebeneffekt" der lokalen Bestrahlung könnte die Kontrolle dieser neuen Tumore ermöglichen, sowie eine Rückkehr von Krebs verhindern. Neue Forschungen haben gezeigt, dass dieses Phänomen durch das Immunsystem ausgelöst wird. Zellen des Immunsystems werden durch die Bestrahlung stimuliert und "attackieren" die Krebszellen im ganzen Körper. 

*Die Suche nach der optimalen Dosis und Kombinationstherapie*

Zahlreiche Fragen über die immununterstützende Wirkung der Strahlentherapie bleiben aber ungelöst: Was ist die optimale Dosis pro Sitzung? Sollten eine oder mehrere Bestrahlungssitzungen durchgeführt werden? Kann dieser abskopale Effekt unabhängig vom Sitz des bestrahlten Tumors erreicht werden?
Seit fünf Jahren erlebt auch die Immuntherapie weltweit einen enormen Aufschwung und erzeugt große Hoffnungen bei der Behandlung von Krebserkrankungen. Hier wird das körpereigene Immunsystem künstlich stimuliert, Krebszellen besser zu erkennen und gezielt zu bekämpfen - also im Prinzip ähnlich wie beim abskopalen Effekt der Strahlentherapie. Auch in diesem Zusammenhang ergeben sich Forschungsfragen: Sollte eine Immuntherapie vor, während oder nach der Bestrahlung verabreicht werden? Gibt es einen Nutzen bei einer Kombination mehrerer Immuntherapien mit der Radiotherapie? Und werden spezifische Nebenwirkungen beider Behandlungen durch eine Kombinationstherapie verstärkt?

Es scheint jedoch, dass die durch die Bestrahlung induzierte Immunantwort in einer zweiten Phase umschlägt und das Immunsystem plötzlich nicht mehr stimuliert sondern unterdrückt wird. Tatsächlich erwähnen Forschungsergebnisse einen Anstieg von sogenannten immunsuppressiven Zellen im Tumor, welche eine hemmende Aktivität besonders auf zytotoxische T-Zellen ausüben. Die zytotoxischen T-Zellen sind spezielle Immunzellen, die eine wichtige Rolle in der Eliminierung von Krebszellen durch das eigene Immunsystem spielen. Die Auswirkungen der Bestrahlung auf die Anti-Tumor-Immunantwort scheinen also zwischen Aktivierung und Hemmung zu schwingen. Weshalb, ist noch nicht gewusst. 

*Fondation Cancer unterstützt Radiotherapeuten mit einem Stipendium für Forschung*

Genau auf dieser Ebene wird die Forschung des Radiotherapeuten Dr. Jean-Philippe Nesseler ansetzen. Ziel ist es, die Auswirkungen ionisierender Strahlungen auf die oben genannten immunosuppressiven Zellen zu verstehen und deren Rollen in der Reaktion des Tumors und der Entzündung von gesundem Gewebe zu bestimmen. Ausserdem gilt es den Einfluss der Strahlendosis und Strahlenaufteilung zu bewerten und Wege zu erforschen, um diese immunsuppressiven Zellen zu blockieren und somit eine optimale Anti-Tumor-Immunantwort wiederherzustellen.


_Autor: Fondation Cancer 
__

Hier der Link für das gesamte.
_https://www.science.lu/de/krebsforsc...-mit-behandeln

Und hier noch ein Link über eine sehr gute Zusammenfassung von Immuntherapienmöglichkeiten - ausgerechnet von der DEGRO -

https://www.degro.org/wp-content/upl...apie_FINAL.pdf

Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Retrospektive Analyse der Strahlentherapie ossärer Oligometastasen beim Prostatakarzinom*

Diese Ausarbeitung bezieht sich auf einer Doktorarbeit, welche veröffentlicht und frei als PDF zur Verfügung steht.

Sie bezieht sich auf das Prostatakarzinom im Besonderen auf das Oligometastasierte PCa. Ich habe diese auf die wesentlich wichtigen Aussagen reduziert. ( subjektiv festgelegt )
Der Komplettlink ist ganz unten angefügt. Die Literaturhinweise sofort im Text integriert, diese jedoch gehen nach Kontrolle nicht an die Adresse, sondern öffnen den Gesamtlink. Bitte bedient euch der seitlichen Übersicht.

Einleitung:
Die demographische Entwicklung in Deutschland wird dazu führen, dass die Zahl der Prostatakarzinom-Patienten dramatisch ansteigt. Denn das Prostatakarzinom ist eine Erkrankung des älteren Menschen. Im Median sind die Patienten in Deutschland bei der Erstdiagnose 71 Jahre alt (RKI/GEKD, 2015). Mit zunehmendem Lebensalter steigt die altersspezi- fische Erkrankungsrate an. Aktuelle Zahlen vom National Cancer Institute der USA machen dies deutlich. So lag die altersadjustierte Inzidenz bei den unter 65-Jährigen im Jahr 2012 bei 46/100.000, in der Gruppe der über 65-Jährigen dagegen bei 583/100.000 (Howlader et al., 2014). In Deutschland wird sich der Anteil der über 60-Jährigen im Jahr 2050 um 28 Millionen erhöhen und sich im Vergleich zum Jahr 2006 verdoppelt haben. In gleichem Maße wird vermutlich auch die Zahl der behandlungsbedürftigen Prostatakarzinom-Patienten in Deutschland steigen (Börgermann/Rübben, 2006).

Biologie der Knochenmetastasen

Das Skelettsystem ist ein Organ, das häufig von Fernmetastasen solider Tumoren befallen wird. Nach Lunge und Leber finden sich Fernmetastasen am dritthäufigsten im Skelettsystem (Krempien, 1998). Die zwei Tumorentitäten, die weltweit am häufigsten auftreten, das Prostatakarzinom und das Mammakarzinom, sind gleichzeitig die Hauptverursacher von Knochenmetastasen. Zusammen sind sie als Primärtumoren für 80 % aller Fälle von Knochenmetastasen verantwortlich (Coleman, 2001). Dass es sich bei den Hauptverursachern von Knochenmetastasen um zwei Tumorerkrankungen handelt, die mit eher langen Krankheitsverläufen einhergehen, ist kein Zufall. Knochenmetastasen brauchen Zeit, um sich zu entwickeln. Wenn Patienten schon lange mit einer Tumorerkrankung leben, wie das zum Beispiel bei fortgeschrittenen Prostataund Mammakarzinomen oft der Fall ist, erhöht sich auch die Chance, im Verlauf Knochenmetastasen zu entwickeln (Mundy, 2002).

 Es ist eine Besonderheit des Prostatakarzinoms, dass das Skelettsystem häufig das einzige von Fernmetastasen betroffene Organ ist. Als Grund dafür wird ein Wechselspiel zwischen Tumor und Osteoblasten vermutet: Einerseits induzieren die Tumorzellen des Prostatakarzinoms den Knochen- und Metastasenwachstum durch die Aktivierung von Osteoblasten, andererseits sind die Tumorzellen auf spezielle von den Osteoblasten produzierte Faktoren angewiesen, um wachsen zu können (Logothetis/Lin, 2005). Knochenmetastasen des Prostatakarzinoms sind also meistens osteoblastisch. Das bedeutet, dass es einen Zugewinn an Knochenmasse gibt, den die Tumorzellen durch die Aktivierung von Osteoblasten oder die Inhibition von Osteoklasten (oder beides) bewirken. Spiegelbild der  erhöhten Osteoblastenaktivität ist die oftmals erhöhte knochenspezifische alkalische Phosphatase (AP) bei Prostatakarzinom-Patienten mit Knochenmetatasen (Logothetis/Lin, 2005).

 Um Metastasen bilden zu können, müssen Tumorzellen in der Lage sein, sich invasiv auszubreiten und in die Blut- und Lymphgefäße einzudringen. Knochenmetastasen entstehen aus im Blut zirkulierenden Tumorzellen, die über das gut durchblutete Knochenmark die Spongiosa des Knochens erreichen. Der Weg der Tumorzellen über das Knochenmark als Zwischenstation bis in den Knochen spiegelt sich in der Häufigkeitsverteilung der Knochenmetastasen. Denn die Knochen, die am häufigsten von Metastasen befallen werden, sind gleichzeitig die Orte, in denen sich beim Erwachsenen das rote Knochenmark befindet. Also die Wirbelkörper, Beckenknochen, proximaler Femur und Humerus, Schädel, Sternum und Rippen (Rubin et al., 2006). Beim Prostatakarzinom sind die Knochenmetastasen am häufigsten in Wirbelsäule, Becken und Brustkorb zu finden.

*Therapie des metastasierten Prostatakarzinoms*

Die ablative Hormontherapie wird allen symptomatischen Patienten empfohlen. Aufgrund der Nebenwirkungen und der nicht nachgewiesenen lebensverlängernden Wirkung einer ablativen Hormontherapie kann bei asymptomatischen, gut informierten Patienten auch eine engmaschige Überwachung und Begleitung der Patienten (eine sogenannte Active Surveillance) erfolgen (Ost et al., 2014). Die Wirkung der ablativen Hormontherapie beruht auf der Testosteron-Abhängigkeit der Tumorzellen (Huggins et al., 2002).

Die ablative Hormontherapie kann mit zahlreichen Nebenwirkungen einhergehen, die die Lebensqualität der Patienten massiv beeinträchtigen können. Dazu zählen sexuelle Dysfunktion, Osteoporose und damit einhergehende Frakturen, Hitzewallungen durch vasomotorische Veränderungen, aber auch eine erhöhte kardiovaskuläre Mortalität und ein erhöhtes Diabetesrisiko (Taylor et al., 2009).

Der Wirkung des Androgenentzugs ist jedoch zeitlich begrenzt. Nach ein bis zwei Jahren kommt es meist zum Krankheitsprogress. Dann sind die Tumorzellen kastrationsresistent geworden und können trotz Androgenentzug überleben und sich weiter teilen, was die Prognose für die Patienten erheblich verschlechtert. Grund für die Kastrationsresistenz sind eine Reihe von zellulären Signalwegen und Mechanismen, die es den Tumorzellen mit der Zeit ermöglichen, den Androgenmangel zu umgehen. Zu diesen Mechanismen gehören zum Beispiel eine vermehrte Produktion von Androgen-Rezeptoren, wodurch die Zelle sensibler auf das wenige vorhandene Testosteron reagieren kann oder Mutationen im Androgen-Rezeptor, die dazu führen, dass dieser auch von anderen Molekülen aktiviert werden kann (Pienta/Bradley, 2006).
Auch im kastrationsresistenten Stadium (im Englischen Castration-resistant Prostate Cancer, kurz CRPC genannt) gibt es noch Möglichkeiten der systemischen Therapie. Ausschlaggebend für die Therapieentscheidung sind die Progredienz der Erkrankung, die Schwere der Symptome und vor allem der Allgemeinzustand des Patienten. Zu den Therapiemöglichkeiten gehören die antihormonelle Therapie mit Abirateron, taxanhaltige Chemotherapiekonzepte, Immunotherapien, zum Beispiel mit PSMA-Liganden, die sich gegen das von Prostatakarzinomzellen verstärkt exprimierte prostataspezifische Membran-Antigen (PSMA) richten, oder die systemische Gabe von Radionukliden.

*Das oligometastatische Stadium*

Treten Metastasen auf, ist das Therapieziel nicht mehr kurativ, sondern palliativ. Es gibt jedoch im Stadium des metastasierten Prostatakarzinoms eine Untergruppe, die trotz Metastasen eine vergleichsweise gute Prognose hat und bei geringer Tumorlast sogar eine Chance auf Heilung haben kann. Es handelt sich dabei um Patienten mit einer begrenzten Anzahl an Metastasen, die sich im so genannten oligometastatischen Stadium befinden. Um diese Gruppe soll es in der vorliegenden Arbeit weiter gehen.


  Wird fortgesetzt

----------


## Rudi61

> Wird fortgesetzt


*


Danke für den Bericht Hans-J.,

Du weisst wie Du den richtigen Spannungsbogen aufbaust ;-)  bin schon sehr gespannt und freue mich auf die Fortsetzung.*

Rudi

----------


## Georg_

> Der Komplettlink ist ganz unten angefügt.


Das soll wohl noch in der Fortsetzung passieren. Hier ist vorab der Link zur Doktorarbeit.

Constanze Clara Elisabeth van Gemmeren, Retrospektive Analyse der Strahlentherapie ossärer Oligometastasen beim Prostatakarzinom, Freiburg 2016,
https://d-nb.info/1136567070/34

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

> Das soll wohl noch in der Fortsetzung passieren. Hier ist vorab der Link zur Doktorarbeit.
> 
> Constanze Clara Elisabeth van Gemmeren, Retrospektive Analyse der Strahlentherapie ossärer Oligometastasen beim Prostatakarzinom, Freiburg 2016,
> https://d-nb.info/1136567070/34
> 
> Georg


Nein Georg, da ich die Quellenangaben nicht genau dem Literaturverzeichnis zuordnen konnte, ist bei jedem Anklicken der Quelle der Link zu der Doktorarbeit ersichtlich und im Vorspann angekündigt sich des Literaturverzeichnisses zu bedienen.
Aus dem Grunde ist auch die Vorwegnahme der Linkeinfügung in deinem Beitrag, keine substanzerhellende Bereicherung. Im Grunde genommen überflüssig.

Beste Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Rudi61

> Das soll wohl noch in der Fortsetzung passieren. Hier ist vorab der Link zur Doktorarbeit.
> 
> Constanze Clara Elisabeth van Gemmeren, Retrospektive Analyse der Strahlentherapie ossärer Oligometastasen beim Prostatakarzinom, Freiburg 2016,
> https://d-nb.info/1136567070/34
> 
> Georg



*Hallo Hans-J.*
*Hallo Georg,*


wobei die Doktorarbeit von 2016 (kannte ich schon) weder den Frühzeitigen Einsatz von Zytiga,

LATITUDE-Studie: Vorteile der 3-fach-Kombinationtherapie
https://www.prostata.de/magazin/ther...atitude-studie


noch von Frühzeitigen Einsatz von Docetaxel berücksichtigt.

Paradigmenwechsel in der Therapie des metastasierten Prostatacarcinoms > CHAARTED-Studie
https://www.uro.at/8-news/129-paradi...carcinoms.html


Auch nicht die Auswirkungen einer radikalen Prostatektomie trotz Metastasierung

Rolle der radikalen Prostatektomie bei metastasierenden Prostatakrebs (April 16, 2014) > Auszug aus den Münchner Krebsregister
https://www.europeanurology.com/arti...14)00376-5/pdf
Operation bei Prostatakrebs trotz Metastasen? - Prostata Hilfe Deutschland
https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...tz-metastasen/


Rudi


Aber gut zu wissen das die ständigen Bestrahlungen (vielleicht auch bei einer höheren Metastasenlast) doch noch etwas mehr an Lebenszeit bringen könnten.

----------


## Hans-J.

Fortsetzung

Durch neue, beschleunigte Methoden in der DNA-Sequenzierung ist es heute möglich, den molekularbiologischen Ursprüngen einer Metastase auf die Schliche zu kommen. Ein Tumor besteht aus einer sehr heterogenen Zellpopulation. Diese Heterogenität entsteht durch die hohe intrinsische Instabilität im Genom der Tumorzellen, das durch Chromosomenaberrationen und epigenetische Veränderungen einem stetigen Wandel unterzogen ist. Zellklone mit einem hohen Metastasierungspotential zeichnen sich durch eine besonders hohe genetische Instabilität aus.

 Durch intrinsischen Selektionsdruck innerhalb der Tumorzelle (zum Beispiel durch die Aktivierung von wachstumshemmenden Signalwegen) und extrinsischen Selektionsdruck außerhalb der Tumorzelle (durch die dem Tumor feindliche Umgebung) werden besonders anpassungsfähige Zellklone innerhalb des Tumors selektioniert (Gupta/Massagué, 2006). Erlangen diese Zellklone die Fähigkeit, die Grenzen des Tumors zu überwinden, können sich Metastasen entwickeln. Die Anzahl der Metastasen ist zunächst begrenzt und relativ stabil. Treten in diesem Stadium im Genom der wenigen Metastasen jedoch erneut Instabilitäten auf, können die bestehenden Metastasen zum Herd für neue Metastasen werden. Gelingt es, die Zellklone im oligometastatischen Stadium zu zerstören, kann es theoretisch möglich sein, die Progression der Erkrankung zu stoppen und die Behandlung von einer palliativen in eine kurative zu verwandeln (Tree et al., 2013).

Noch weiter vor in die molekularbiologischen Tiefen des oligometastatischen Stadiums drangen Lussier et al.. Sie konnten zeigen, dass sich das Metastasierungspotential eines oligometastatischen Tumors anhand eines mikroRNA-Expressions-Musters voraussagen lässt. Sie untersuchten die Gewebeproben von Patienten, die sich im oligometastatischen Stadium mit maximal fünf Metastasen befanden und die an allen aktiven Manifestationen der Tumorerkrankung stereotaktisch bestrahlt worden waren. In der Studie von Lussier et al. unterschieden sich die Patienten, die in einem oligometastatsichen Erkrankungsstadium blieben (deren Tumor somit ein niedriges Metastasierungspotential hatte), anhand einer spezifischen mikroRNAExpression im Gewebe des Primärtumors und der Metastasen von den Patienten, die im weiteren Verlauf Polymetastasen entwickelten. Die Autoren schlagen aufgrund dieser Ergebnisse vor, oligometastatische Patienten anhand dieses spezifischen mirkoRNA-Musters im Gewebe für eine gezielte Therapie der Metastasen auszuwählen (Lussier et al., 2011).

Zu den neuen Erkenntnissen zum oligometastatischem Tumorstadium kamen Neuerungen in der Bildgebung dazu, die es ermöglichen, Patienten mit wenigen Metastasen besser zu selektionieren.
Ein wichtiger Nachteil speziell der Cholin-PET-CT ist die geringe Sensitivität und Spezifität in der Entdeckung von Tumorrezidiven bei niedrigen PSA Werten, unter anderem weil in diesen Fällen der Cholin-Stoffwechsel nicht immer erhöht ist (Picchio et al., 2011).

Speziell für die Entdeckung von Rezidiven und Metastasen des Prostatakarzinoms gibt es eine neue vielversprechende PET-CT-Methode, die sich die Überexpression des Zelloberflä- chenproteins PSMA zu Nutze macht. Das prostataspezifische Membran-Antigen (PSMA) ist ein von Prostatakarzinomzellen verstärkt exprimiertes Membran-Antigen, dessen Expression besonders bei metastasierten und bei hormonrefraktären Tumoren hochreguliert ist (Chang, 2004). Bei der PSMA-PET-CT binden radioaktiv markierte PSMA-Liganden an dieses Ober- flächenprotein der Tumorzellen. In einer vergleichenden Studie konnten Afshar-Oromieh et al. zeigen, dass die Gallium-68-PSMA PET-CT für Manifestationen des Prostatakarzinoms eine statistisch signifikant bessere Erkennungsrate hat als die herkömmliche 18F-Fluormethylcholin PET-CT, insbesondere bei niedrigen PSA-Werten (Afshar-Oromieh et al., 2014).

Einteilung des oligometastatischen Stadiums

Ein oligometastatisches Stadium kann sich aus verschiedenen Situationen heraus entwickeln. Entsprechend unterscheidet man drei Gruppen. Zum einen Patienten, die bei der Erstdiagnose schon Oligometastasen haben. Zum zweiten Patienten, die ursprünglich multiple Metastasen hatten, die aber nach einer zytoreduktiven Therapie nur noch eine oligometastatische Anzahl von Metastasen haben. Diese Patientengruppe kann sich in Zukunft durch Verbesserungen in der systemischen Therapie vergrößern. Und drittens Patienten, die nach einer kurativen lokoregionalen Therapie ein oligometastatsiches Krankheitsrezidiv entwickeln (Tree et al., 2013).

 Letzteres Stadium wird von Niibe et al. als Oligorezidiv bezeichnet. Ist der Primarius kontrolliert, kann laut Niibe et al. durch eine gezielte Therapie aller Metastasen ein kurativer Ansatz verfolgt werden. Ist dies dagegen nicht der Fall, so ist das Therapieziel die Lebensverlängerung (Niibe/Hayakawa, 2010).

Wann liegt ein oligometastatisches Stadium vor?

Die Frage, wie viele Metastasen in einem oligometastatischen Stadium maximal vorliegen dürfen, wird in der Literatur kontrovers beantwortet. Einer der frühsten Vorschläge zur Stratifi- zierung von Knochenmetastasen stammt von Soloway et al.. Sie konnten in ihrer Studie mit 166 Prostatakarzinom-Patienten, die alle mit einer Hormontherapie behandelt wurden, zeigen, dass das Ausmaß der Knochenmetastasierung ein wichtiger prognostischer Faktor für den Therapieerfolg und für das Gesamtüberleben ist. Patienten mit maximal fünf Knochenmetastasen hatten ein signifikant besseres Gesamtüberleben als Patienten, die in verschiedenen Abstufungen mehr als fünf Metastasen hatten. Soloway et al. entwickelten daraufhin ein Klassfikationssystem, mit dem Patienten je nach *Extent of Disease (EOD*) in fünf verschiedene Gruppen eingeteilt werden können. Ausgang für die Einteilung ist ein Knochenszinitgramm.

 Bei einem EOD Grad 0 liegen gutartige Knochenveränderungen vor, bei einem EOD Grad I maximal fünf Knochenmetastasen (die weniger als halb so groß wie die Hälfte eines Wirbelkörper sind), bei einem EOD Grad II 6-20 Knochenmetastasen, bei einem EOD Grad III > 20 Knochenmetastasen aber weniger als im Superscan-Stadium und bei einem EOD Grad IV liegt das Superscan- Stadium vor, in dem sich in mehr als 75 % von Rippen, Wirbel und Beckenknochen Metastasen befinden. Das Extent of Disease korrelierte mit dem Gesamtüberleben der Patienten: 

Patienten mit einem EOD Grad I (mit einem 2-Jahres-Überleben von 94 %), die nach heutigem Verständnis oligometastatisch sind, unterschieden sich im 2-Jahres-Gesamtüberleben signifikant von den Gruppen II, III und IV (74 % bzw. 68 % bzw. 21 %) (Soloway et al., 1988). Auch Singh et al. ziehen in ihrer Studie die Grenze für ein oligometastatisches Stadium bei fünf Metastasen. Sie folgten in ihrer Studie dem Krankheitsverlauf von 369 ProstatakarzinomPatienten, die zu Beginn alle keine Fernmetastasen hatten. Im Verlauf entwickelten 20 % Metastasen. Singh et al. konnten zeigen, dass die Patienten mit maximal fünf Metastasen signifikant länger lebten, als Patienten mit mehr als fünf Metastasen (5-Jahres-Überlebensrate 73 % bzw. 45 %, 10-Jahres-Überlebensrate 36 % bzw. 18 %, p-Wert = 0,02). Fünf Knochenmetastasen war bei ihnen die niedrigste Grenzzahl, ab der sich ein signifikanter Unterschied zwischen den Gruppen feststellen ließ. 

Auch das metastasenfreie Überleben ab Erstdiagnose war in der Gruppe mit ≤ 5 Metastasen signifikant besser (45 % bzw. 21 % nach 5 Jahren, p-Wert = 0,02). Singh et al. folgern daraus, dass die Patienten mit multiplen Metastasen einen aggressiveren Tumor mit größerem metastatischem Potential und einer höheren Wachstumsrate haben. Die Ergebnisse der Studie sind für sie ein Appell, das Zeitfenster bei oligometastatischen Patienten für eine aggressive Therapie zu nutzen (Singh et al., 2004). Andere Arbeiten in der Literatur begrenzen das oligometastatische Stadium auf zwei bis drei Metastasen (Ewend et al., 2005) oder schlagen maximal vier Metastasen (Kavanagh et al., 2006) als Obergrenze vor. Die vorliegende Arbeit folgt der Definition von Singh et al. und schließt maximal fünf Knochenmetastasen in das oligometastatische Stadium ein.

Gezielte Therapie der Metastasen

Patienten mit Oligometastasen haben eine bessere Prognose als Patienten mit multiplen Metastasen. Durch eine gezielte Therapie der Metastasen kann die Prognose weiter verbessert werden, da auf diese Weise ein Progress der Erkrankung verhindert werden kann. Etablierte Methoden für die gezielte Therapie von Metastasen (in der englischsprachigen Literatur *Metastasis-directed Therapy, kurz MDT*, genannt) sind die chirurgische Resektion und die Strahlentherapie. Für Tumorentitäten wie das kolorektale Karzinom, das Sarkom oder das Nierenzellkarzinom ist die gezielte Therapie von Oligometastasen schon Standard. Die chirurgische Entfernung von oligometastatischen Leber- oder Lungenmetastasen hat sich beispielsweise beim kolorektalen Karzinom etabliert und geht mit einer verbesserten lokalen Kontrolle und mit einer Verbesserung des Gesamtüberlebens einher (Ost et al., 2015).

Mittlerweile hat sich auch die stereotaktische Radiotherapie etabliert (im Englischen Stereotactic Body Radiotherapy (SBRT) genannt.) Tree et al. konnten in ihrem systematischen Review zeigen, dass die Behandlung von Oligometastasen mittels SBRT sicher und effektiv ist. Das Review schloß Studien ein, in denen extrakranielle Oligometastasen unterschiedlicher solider Primärtumoren stereotaktisch bestrahlt wurden. Es zeigte sich, dass die SBRT zu einer sehr guten lokalen Kontrolle der Metastasen führte (bei ca. 80 % der behandelten Metastasen) und dass 20 % der Patienten 2-3 Jahre nach der Bestrahlung noch immer ohne Krankheitsprogress waren.

 Die Nebenwirkungen der Bestrahlung waren in den meisten Studien moderat, in einigen Studien traten keine schwerwiegenden Nebenwirkungen ≥ Grad 3 auf. Rubin et al. vermuten sogar, dass die SBRT dabei langfristig effektiver sein könnte als chirurgische Methoden. Denn die SBRT ist mit einer geringeren Morbidität verbunden und lässt sich auch ambulant durchführen, was sie ökonomisch interessant macht (Rubin et al., 2006). Doch nicht jeder Patient mit Oligometastasen eignet sich für eine MDT. Entscheidend für den Erfolg einer gezielten Therapie von Oligometastasen ist, dass der Primärtumor kontrolliert ist. Auch ein guter Allgemeinzustand der Patienten ist ein wichtiger Faktor, der, wie in dieser Arbeit noch gezeigt, den Erfolg einer gezielten Therapie erheblich beeinflusst. Moreno et al. fordern in ihrem Review, den Allgemeinzustand als eines der Hauptkriterien für eine ablative Therapie bei oligometastasierten Prostatakarzinom-Patienten aufzunehmen (Moreno et al., 2014).

Metastasis-directed Therapy, kurz MDT, genannt.

Die MDT beim metastasierten Prostatakarzinom

In der Therapie des metastasierten Prostatakarzinoms ist die gezielte Behandlung von Oligometastasen ein relativ neuer Ansatz. Es gibt zahlreiche Studien, die belegen, dass eine MDT bei Oligometastasen des Prostatakarzinoms ein erfolgreiches Therapiekonzept ist. Trotzdem fehlt es an randomisierten und kontrollierten Studien, um die MDT als Standardtherapie bei Oligometastasen etablieren zu können. Die Studien sind heterogen in Hinblick auf die Studienkollektive, den Zeitpunkt des Auftretens der Oligometastasen (synchron mit dem Primärtumor oder metachron), die Lokalisation der Oligometastasen (Lymphknoten-, Knochen- oder viszerale Metastasen), die Therapiemodalität (Radiotherapie oder chirurgische Resektion) und auf die adjuvante Therapie (ablative Hormontherapie, Chemotherapie).

 In den meisten Studien handelt es sich bei den mittels MDT behandelten Oligometastasen um Lymphknotenmetastasen, gefolgt von Knochenmetastasen und viszeralen Metastasen. Die Heterogenität der Behandlungsmethoden wird in dem systematischen Review von Ost et al. deutlich. Hier wurde die aktuelle Studienlage zur Therapie von ProstatakarzinomPatienten, die nach einer kurativen Therapie des Primärtumors ein oligometastatisches Rezidiv entwickelt haben, analysiert. Die am häufigisten verwendete Methode war die Bestrahlung der Metastasen (bei zwei Drittel aller Patienten), bei einem Drittel der Patienten wurden die Metastasen operativ reseziert. Bei den Metastasen, die operativ reseziert wurden, handelte es sich immer um Lymphknotenmetastasen. Am häufigsten wurden Lymphknotenmetastasen behandelt (bei 78 % der Patienten), gefolgt von Knochen- (21 %) und viszeralen Metastasen (1 %). Als adjuvante Behandlung begleitend zur MDT erhielten 61 % aller Patienten eine ablative Hormontherapie. Insgesamt lag das progressionsfreie Überleben 1-3 Jahre nach der gezielten Behandlung der Oligometastasen bei 50 % (Ost et al., 2015).

Vorteil MDT: Aufschub einer systemischen Therapie

Die gezielte Bestrahlung oder Resektion der Metastasen in einem frühen Stadium kann den lokalen und systemischen Progress der Erkrankung aufhalten. Damit verbunden ist ein entscheidender Vorteil: Durch eine MDT kann die Notwendigkeit einer systemischen Therapie hinausgezögert werden und damit können neue systemische Therapiekonzepte für fortgeschrittene Krankheitsstadien aufgespart werden.

Und drittens gibt es Vermutungen, dass eine ablative Hormontherapie zu einem Progress der Erkrankung beiträgt, indem sie eine *epithelial-mesenchymale Transition (EMT)* im Prostatakarzinomgewebe induziert (Sun et al., 2012). Durch die EMT erwerben epitheliale Zellen mesenchymale Eigenschaften, die sie zur Migration und Invasion befähigen: 

Eine EMT kann die Entstehung einer Kastrationsresistenz begünstigen und den Progress der Erkrankung fördern.

Durch eine gezielte Behandlung von Oligometastasen kann der Beginn einer ablativen Hormontherapie mit ihren negativen Nebeneffekten erfolgreich hinausgezögert werden. In der Studie von Berkovic et al. konnte bei 24 Patienten mit einem oligometastatischen Rezidiv eines Prostatakarzinoms durch eine SBRT der Beginn einer ablativen Hormontherapie im Median um 38 Monate hinausgezögert werden (Berkovic et al., 2013). In der Studie von Decaestecker et al. konnte eine wiederholte stereotaktische Bestrahlung der Oligometastasen in Knochen, Lymphknoten oder Viscera den Beginn einer systemischen Therapie im Median um 25 Monate hinauszögern. Zu den neuen systemischen Therapien, deren Einsatz aufgespart werden kann, gehört die Behandlung mit Abirateron.

Abirateron, ein steroidales Antiandrogen, blockiert ein Schlüsselenzym in der Androgensynthese (das CYP17A1-Enzym) und kann damit sowohl die gonadale als auch die extragonadale Androgenproduktion unterbinden und eine maximale Hormonsuppression bewirken. Das Antiandrogen ist zugelassen bei Männern mit einem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakarzinom, bei denen eine Chemotherapie noch nicht indiziert ist oder bei denen die Erkrankung während und nach einer Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel progredient ist (AWMF et al., 2016).

 Hintergrund für die Zulassung war eine eine große randomisierte Studie, die zeigte, dass Abirateron in der Kombination mit Prednisolon bei CRPC-Patienten, bei denen es trotz einer Docetaxel-Chemotherapie zu einem Krankheitsprogress gekommen war, das mediane Gesamtüberleben signfikant verlängert (15,8 Monate vs. 11,2 Monate in der Placebo-plus-Prednisolon-Gruppe, p-Wert < 0,0001) (Fizazi et al., 2012).

Oligometastasen des Knochens: Aktuelle Therapieansätze

Alle Therapiekonzenpte sind palliativ. Durch eine perkutane Bestrahlung, die Gabe von systemischen Radionuklide oder osteotropen Medikamente können jedoch mit Knochenmetastasen verbundene Komplikationen, die Skeltal-related Events, verhindert werden (AWMF et al., 2016).

wird fortgesetzt
hierzu  werden die Informationen die mir der ehemalige Leiter der  Forschungsgruppe "Steriotaktische Bestrahlung" in Heidelberg am 25.01.19 in Bad  Godesberg gab mit einfließen.

----------


## MartinWK

Bezüglich der Auswirkungen einer radikalen Prostatektomie bei Metastasierung kann man auf die Ergebnisse der prospektiven randomisierten "TRoMbone" Studie gespannt sein, die offenbar inzwischen auf den Weg gebracht wurde:
http://www.isrctn.com/ISRCTN15704862
https://www.cancerresearchuk.org/abo...bone#undefined
uromj17-trombone-v2.pdf

----------


## LowRoad

> Diese Ausarbeitung bezieht sich auf einer Doktorarbeit, welche veröffentlicht und frei als PDF zur Verfügung steht....


Ja, und zwar *diese hier*. Beim zitieren wissenschaftlicher Texte gibt es schon eine recht große Freiheit, aber unendlich dehnbar ist das Copyright auch wieder nicht!

----------


## Hans-J.

Fortsetzung der Veröffentlichung von Constanze van Gemmeren, *R**etrospektive Analyse der Strahlentherapie ossärer Oligometastasen beim Prostatakarzinom

*Perkutane Radiotherapie
In den letzten Jahren hat es in dem Bereich der perkutanenRadiotherapie große Fortschritte gegeben. Befeuert wurden diese Fortschrittedurch die rasanten Entwicklungen in der Computertechnologie und in denBildgebungsmethoden. Immer feiner kann bei der Bestrahlungsplanung das Zielvolumen unter Berücksichtigung der gesunden Nachbarorgane definiert werden und immer genauer werden Dosisberechnung und - applikation. Je exakter dieBestrahlung auf den Tumor begrenzt werden kann, desto höher kann die Bestrahlungsdosis gewählt werden (auch Dosiseskalation genannt).
Heute gibt es eine Vielzahl an Methoden. Im folgenden sollen die gängigsten kurz vorgestellt werden, mit besonderem Schwerpunkt auf der stereotaktischen Radiotherapie. Anschließend werden aktuelle Studien zur Strahlentherapie bei Oligometastasen vorgestellt.

Die stereotaktische Bestrahlung (SBRT) ist laut Definitionder American Society for Radiation Oncology (ASTRO) eine Form der perkutanen Strahlentherapie, bei der eine hohe Strahlendosis in einer einzigen Fraktionoder in einigen wenigen Fraktionen mit hoher Präzision extrakraniell appliziertwird (Potters et al., 2010). Hauptmerkmal der SBRT ist die hohe Einzeldosierung, die millimetergenau appliziert werden kann. Damit das möglich ist müssen die Voraussetzungen der Patientenlagerung und deren Reproduzierbarkeit, sowie eine angemessene Lagekontrolle (z.B. mittels ConeBeam CT, mehrdimensionale Röntgenaufnahmen) gewährleistet sein (Timmerman etal., 2007). 

Durch einen steilen Dosisabfall außerhalb des Zielvolumens  wird das umliegende gesunde Gewebe geschont. Dadurch können höhere Bestrahlungsdosen pro Fraktion appliziert werden (Milanoet al., 2008). Zwischen der Bestrahlungsdosis und der Tumorkontrolle gibt es einen klaren positiven Zusammenhang (Timmerman et al., 2007). Ist die einzelne Dosis ausreichend hoch, kann eine gute lokale Kontrolle der Metastasen sogar durch eine einzige Bestrahlungsfraktion erreicht werden, unabhängig von der Histologie des Primärtumors und unabhängig vom Zielorgan.
 Dies konnten unter anderem Greco et al. für die stereotaktische Single-Dose IMRT für extrakranialeMetastasen zeigen (Greco et al., 2011). Aktuell empfiehlt die ASTRO die SBRT bei Metastasen der Wirbelsäule oder für paraspinale Metastasen (Lutz et al.,2011).

Für Prostatakarzinom-Patienten im oligometastatischen Stadium stellt die Bestrahlung eine Möglichkeit der Behandlung derKnochenmetastasen dar. Für die Radiotherapie der Knochenmetastasen gibt es jedoch kein einheitliches Behandlungskonzept. In dem Review von Moreno et al.wird deutlich, dass es in Hinblick auf die Wahl der Radiotherapie-Technik (vonder CT basierten 3D-konformalen Radiotherapie, über IMRT und SBRT), des Fraktionierungsschemas und der begleitenden systemischen Therapie in der Literatur eine Vielzahl unterschiedlicher Ansätze gibt (Moreno et al., 2014).

Ein Beispiel für die Bestrahlung oligometastatischer Knochenmetastasen mittels der klassischen konformalen Bestrahlung ist die Studie von Wu et al. Hier erhielten die Patienten entweder eine Kurzzeit-Radiotherapie (mit einer EQD2von 28 Gy oder 36 Gy) oder eine Langzeit-Bestrahlung (mit einer EQD2 von 40 Gy,41 Gy oder 50 Gy). Bei Wu et al. lag die lokale Kontrolle der bestrahlten Metastasen nach zwei Jahren bei 86 % (Wu et al., 2016). Vor allem die SBRT findet in der Literatur zunehmend Anwendung, da sie mit einer sehr guten lokalen Kontrolle und gleichzeitig einer geringen therapiebedingten Toxizität einhergeht. In der Studie von Muacevic et al. wurden die oligometastatischen Knochenmetastasen von Prostatakarzinom-Patienten stereotaktisch bestrahlt. Nach zwei Jahren lag die lokale Kontrolle der bestrahlten Metastasen hier bei 95,5 %(Muacevic et al., 2013).

Selektionskriterien

Einschlusskriterium
Alter bei Bestrahlungsbeginn ≥ 18 und ≤ 86Jahre
Mindestens eine und maximal fünfKnochenmetastasen 3. Eastern Cooperative Oncology Group (ECOG) PerfomanceStatus 0 oder 1 4. Ausreichende Leistung des Knochenmarks beiBestrahlungsbeginn (Hämoglobin-Konzentration > 10 g/dl, Thrombozytenzahl ≥100 000/µl) 5 Ausgangsbildgebung vor Beginn der RT der Knochenmetastasenvorhanden.

Für die Studie sind die Patientenakten von 200 Patienten untersucht worden, die in der Klinik für Strahlenheilkunde des Universitätsklinikums Freiburg zwischen dem 01.01.2006 und dem 31.12.2012bestrahlt worden sind.

Ausschlusskriterien für die retrospektiveAnalyse:
Prostatakarzinom und Begleiterkrankungen.

Mehr als fünf Knochenmetastasen 2.Viszerale Metastasen oder Lymphknotenmetastasen in abdomineller oder pelviner Bildgebung, die nicht inguinal sind und sich oberhalb des Promontoriums befinden. Pathologisch vergrößerte abdominelle Lymphknoten. Pathologischvergrößerte Lymphknoten und aktive, nicht behandelte Lymphknotenmetastasen, diesich inguinal befanden oder sich auf das kleine Becken beschränkten, stellen kein Ausschlusskriterium dar 3. HIV-Infektion oder chronische Hepatitis B- oderHepatitis Infektion in der Anamnese 4. Aktive Infektion bei Bestrahlungsbeginn(> Grad 2 der CTCAE, Version 4.03) 5. Weitere Fernmetastasen 6.Organtransplantation in der Anamnese 7. Dialysepflicht bei Bestrahlungsbeginn8. Weitere aktive Tumorerkrankung zum Zeitpunkt der Bestrahlung 9. Andereschwerwiegende Erkrankungen, wie zum Beispiel Herzinsuffizienz Grad III oder IVnach der Klassifikation der New York Heart Association, Morbus Crohn, ColitisUlcerosa oder Knochenmarksdysplasie

Vorbehandlung vor der RT derKnochenmetastasen 1. Targeted Therapy zur Behandlung des CRPC 2.Vorausgegangene RT für Manifestationen des Prostatakarzinoms mit Ausnahme vonBestrahlungen der Prostataloge und/oder Lymphknotenherden in kurativer Absicht.Die bestrahlten Lymphknotenherde müssen sich zum Zeitpunkt der RT derKnochenmetastasen in kompletter Remission befinden. 3. Systemische Therapie mitRadionukliden (z.B. Strontium-89, Samarium-153, Rhenium-186, Rhenium-188 oderRadium-223- Chlorid) zur Behandlung der Knochenmetastasen 4. AutologeKnochenmarkstransplantation oder StammzellenRescue innerhalb von vier Wochenvor Bestrahlungsbeginn 5. Einnahme von Biological Response Modifiern wieGranulozytenKolonie-stimulierender Faktor (G-CSF) innerhalb der drei Wochen vorBestrahlungsbeginn 6. Medikamentöse Therapie im Rahmen einer Studie innerhalbder vier Wochen vor Bestrahlungsbeginn.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die Geschäftsstelle für GuteWissenschaftliche Praxis, Charité Berlin, 2. Januar 2017 empfiehlt folgendes:
Sollte es sich um komplette Übernahmen vonDatensätzen, Grafiken oder längeren Abschnitten oder ganzen Kapiteln handelt,muss dies durch entsprechende Anmerkungen entsprechend ersichtlich sein:
Des Weiteren muss aus der Literaturlistedie entsprechende Quelle hervorgehen, die bei den im Internet veröffentlichtenPromotionen wie folgt zitiert wird:   Autor: Titel des Dokuments.Erscheinungsdatum im Internet. Internetadresse (URL). Abrufdatum

Quelle:
Constanze Clara Elisabeth van Gemmeren, RetrospektiveAnalyse der Strahlentherapie ossärer Oligometastasen beim Prostatakarzinom,  vorgelegt 2016, https://d-nb.info/1136567070/34,Abrufdatum 24.01.2019

Literaturverzeichnis:
Seite 109-117 der url. , https://d-nb.info/1136567070/34

Meinen besonderen Dank an Frau Constanze van Demmeren für diese hervorragende Analyse.
Hier werden nicht nur Betroffene mit 1-3Metastasen, sondern auch bis zu 6 erfasst, sondern auch Betroffene unter ADTund hormoninsensitive.
Gleiche Kohorten einer Feinanalyseunterzogen und mit den Aussagen mehrerer Literaturverfasser verglichen.
Daraus eine Standardabweichung hergeleitet um die Aussagen zu plausibilisieren und zu objektivieren.
Ich hoffe, dass hieraus viele Betroffene einen Nutzen können.

Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Zu Olaparib.*

Offenbar wird der Optimismus bei der genetischen Veränderung zu hoch eingeschätzt. Deshalb die Veröffentlichung der Martini Klinik in voller Länge. Die besonders schwerwiegende Ausführung habe ich abgesetzt. Es sind nicht nur die genetischen Mutationen, sondern auch bei den PCa Betroffenen, die keine oder unzureichende Mutationen haben, die die Sequenzierung so aufwändig gestalten.

Ich wünschte mir auch ein besseres Ergebnis, muß aber feststellen, dass andere Entitäten offenbar besser präferiert werden.

Literatur des Monats Oktober 2016        *Olaparib*
DNA-Reparaturfehler und Olaparib bei metastasiertem Prostatakrebs Auswahl und Kommentar von Prof. Dr. Thorsten Schlomm DNA-Repair Defects and Olaparib in Metastatic Prostate Cancer Autoren: J.Mateo et. al New England Journal of Medicine 2015 Hintergrund Prostatakrebs ist eine genetisch sehr heterogene Erkrankung, trotzdem richten sich unsere derzeitigen Therapiestrategien nicht nach der molekularen Charakterisierung des Tumors. Es ist zu vermuten, dass metastatsierte, kastrationsrefraktäre Prostatakarzinome mit DNA-Reparaturdefekten auf eine systemische Therapie mit poly(adenosine diphosphate (ADP)-ribose) polymerase (PARP) Inhibitoren, wie Olaparib, ansprechen. Methoden Es wurde eine Phase II-Studie durchgeführt, in der Patienten mit metastasierten kastrationsrefraktären Prostatakarzinomen mit Olaparib-Tabletten (400 mg 2 x pro Tag) behandelt wurden.

 Der primäre Endpunkt war Ansprechen auf die Olaparib Therapie, entweder definiert anhand der RECIST-Kriterien (Response Evaluation Criteria in Solid Tumors) oder anhand einer mindestens 50%-igen PSA-Reduktion oder Reduktion der zirkulierenden Tumorzellen. Zusätzlich wurde von allen Metastasen ein next-generation Gen Sequencing durchgeführt. Ergebnisse Insgesamt wurden 50 Patienten in der Studie behandelt. Im Vorfeld wurden alle Patienten (100 %) mit Docetaxel, 49 (98 %) zusätzlich mit Abiraterone oder Enzalutamid und 29 (58 %) mit Cabazitaxel behandelt. Insgesamt waren 49 der 50 Patienten auswertbar. 16 Patienten (33 %) zeigten ein Ansprechen auf die Olaparib-Therapie. 
Von diesen 16 Patienten wurden 12 Patienten länger als sechs Monate mit Olaparib behandelt. Die Komplettsequenzierung Martini-Klinik • Literatur des Monats Oktober 2016 2 der Tumor-DNA (Next-Generation Sequencing) identifizierte homozygote Deletionen, inaktivierende Mutationen oder beides in DNA-Reparatur-Genen (BRCA1/2, ATM, Fanconi’s anemia genes und CHEK2) in 16 von 49 Patienten (33 %). 14 von diesen 16 Patienten mit molekularen Schäden in DNA Reparaturgenen (88 %) zeigten ein Ansprechen auf Olaparib incl. aller 7 Patienten mit einer BRCA2 Veränderung ( Breast Cancer Gene 2) und 4 von 5 mit ATM Genveränderungen.

 Die Spezifität der untersuchten Gen-Signatur für das Ansprechen von Olaparib betrug 94 %. Anämie (20 %), und Fatigue (12 %) waren die am häufigsten auftretenden Grad 3 oder Grad 4 Nebenwirkungen der Therapie. Schlussfolgerung Die Therapie von metastasierten kastrationsrefraktären Patienten mit Refraktärität gegen die Standardtherapie zeigten ein gutes Ansprechen auf eine Therapie mit dem PARP Inhibitor Olaparib, wenn die Tumoren im molekularen Profil einen Defekt von DNA-Reparatur-Genen aufzeigten. Kommentar
 Wir haben diese Studie ausgewählt, da sie das erste Mal eindrücklich zeigt, dass beim Prostatakarzinom – wie auch schon bei vielen anderen Tumorentitäten – eine molekulare Charakterisierung vor Initiierung einer Therapie sehr effektiv ist. _In vielen Tumorentitäten wird diese sogenannte „Theranostic’s“ schon durchgeführt.

_Das beste Beispiel sind z. B. HER2 positive Mammakarzinome oder B-RAF mutierte Melanome. Zur Zeit werden über 50 verschiedene Tumorentitäten in den beiden großen internationalen GenKonsortien – ICGC (International Cancer Genome Consortium) und TCGA (The Cancer Genome Atlas) – analysiert. Die ersten der ICGC Pan-Cancer Analysen – ein Vergleich aller Tumorentitäten auf genetischer Ebene – weisen darauf hin, dass es wahrscheinlich nur wenige relevante molekulare Pathways gibt, die z.B. für die Metastasierung von Tumoren verantwortlich sind. Diese Pathways sind nicht spezifisch für einen bestimmten Tumortyp, sondern spielen bei vielen, wahrscheinlich allen, Krebsarten eine wichtige Rolle. So finden wir z.B. Prostatakarzinome, die Mammakarzinomen, Kolonkarzinomen oder Bronchialkarzinomen genetisch viel ähnlicher sind als anderen Prostatakarzinomen. Deshalb ist es wahrscheinlich, dass wir in Zukunft auch Prostatakarzinome immer häufiger nicht entitätenspezifisch, sondern genspezifisch behandeln müssen. Der DNA-Reparatur Pathway ist einer der am häufigsten in Tumoren veränderte Mechanismus. 

*Beim Prostatakarzinom gehen wir mittlerweile davon aus, dass 25 % bis 30 % aller Tumore einen Defekt der DNA-Reparatur aufweisen. Die DNA-Reparatur kann man sich wie ein Rechtschreibkorrekturprogramm vorstellen. Ist es teilweise defekt oder fällt es komplett aus, können Fehler, die bei der Eingabe gemacht werden, nicht verbessert werden. Schreibt man einen Text nun häufig ab und es entstehen neue Fehler, können sich genetische Schäden mit jeder Zellteilung in den Zellen akkumulieren, ohne dass die Zelle diese reparieren kann.* 

Hierbei kommt es zu einer starken sogenannten genetischen Instabilität – genetische Schäden werden nicht mehr repariert – und zum raschen Tumorprogress. Viele dieser sekundären Veränderungen sind dann auch für eine Metastasierung der Zellen verantwortlich. Wichtige Gene in der DNA-Reparatur sind z. B. das BRCA- 1 oder BRCA-2 Gen, welche jüngst durch die Schauspielerin Angelina Jolie der breiten Öffentlichkeit bekannt geworden sind und bisher mit einem erhöhten Auftreten von Mammakarzinomen und Ovarialkarzinomen assoziiert waren. 
Doch auch beim Prostatakarzinom sind diese Gene häufig durch Mutationen oder andere genetische Veränderungen inaktiviert. Beim Ovarialkarzinom werden Patientinnen mit BRCA-Gen Veränderungen oder aber auch anderen Veränderungen in DNA-Reparatur-Genen sehr erfolgreich mit sogenannten PARP-Inhibitoren therapiert. _PARP ist ein Enzym, das eigentlich die Aufgabe hat, DNA-Einzelstrangbrüche zu reparieren, die in der DNA ständig zufällig auftreten. Wird PARP inhibiert, führen die Einzelstrangbrüche während der Zellteilung zu Doppelstrangbrüchen. Bleiben letztere ohne Reparatur stirbt die Zelle.
_
*PARP-Inhibitoren wirken deshalb gezielt in den Tumorzellen, in denen durch Mutation oder andere genetische Schäden die Gene für die Doppelstrangreparatur abgeschaltet werden (z. B. die BRCA-Gene). So stellt ein eigentlich aggressives Merkmal des Tumors einen erfolgreichen Therapieansatz dar.* 

In der hier vorgestellten Studie handelt es sich nicht um eine klassische Medikamentenstudie, wo Medikament A gegen Medikament B oder gegen Placebo getestet wird, sondern eigentlich um eine Biomarker-Studie. Alle Patienten haben das gleiche Medikament bekommen und hinterher wurde geschaut, welche genetischen Veränderungen prädiktiv für ein Ansprechen der Therapie waren. Bei nahezu allen Patienten mit mindestens einer Veränderung in einem DNA-Reparatur-Gen hat die Olaparib-Therapie gewirkt, während nahezu alle Patienten ohne eine solche Veränderung nicht auf Olaparib angesprochen haben.


*Fazit* 
*Die vorgelegte Studie zeigt eindrücklich, dass wir gerade bei der Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms umdenken müssen hin zu einer gezielteren Therapie anhand von genetischen Markern, wie es bei vielen Tumorentitäten, wie z. B. dem Melanom, dem Kolonkarzinom, Lungentumoren oder auch gynäkologischen Tumoren schon seit Jahren Standard ist. Viele aktuelle Daten zeigen, dass wahrscheinlich jedes dritte Prostatakarzinom einer Therapie mit einem genspezifischen Medikament, welches schon bei anderen Tumorentitäten eingesetzt wird, zugänglich ist. Erste Studien hierzu sind bereits initiiert.*
*Als Fazit für die aktuelle Praxis gilt leider jedoch immer noch, dass solche genspezifischen Therapien heutzutage nur in Studien möglich sind, da die genetische Auswertung – gerade mit Gesamtsequenzierung und anschließender aufwendiger bioinformatischer Analyse der Ergebnisse – einer hohen Expertise bedarf und weil natürlich auch die Medikamente, die aufgrund dieser genetischen Analysen verabreicht werden, für das Prostatakarzinom nicht zugelassen sind und deshalb nur in einer Studiensituation verabreicht werden dürfen bzw. finanziert werden können.* 

Quelle: 
Martini-Klinik am UKE GmbH Martinistraße 52, Gebäude O 46 20246 Hamburg info@martini-klinik.de www.martini-klinik.de/fuer-aerzte

Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Franz und Rudi hatten ja auf dieses Video hingewiesen. Dort wurde über Prof. Wolf aus Köln berichtet, der überregional Genanalysen für Lungenkrebserkrankungen anbietet. Dieses Angebot wird von vielen Kliniken genutzt. Er sagt:

"Prof. Jürgen Wolf von der Uniklinik Köln forscht seit vielen Jahren an  schonenderen, zukunftsweisenden Behandlungsmethoden. Er setzt sich dafür  ein, in Deutschland jeden Krebspatienten genetisch zu untersuchen. "Die  Voraussetzung für die neuen Therapien ist eine DNA-Analyse. Ohne diese  wissen wir nichts über den Tumor.""

Ich denke, das könnte auch für Prostatakrebs realisiert werden. Vielleicht auch im Labor von Prof. Wolf.

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Georg,

natürlich wird in vielen Laboren geforscht und ich bedaure diesen Umstand, denn eine Bündellung - wie nachfolgend noch einmal beschrieben - könnte mit Power zielführender sein.

Schau noch einmal auf Seite #28 hier im Thread vom 04.02.2015, passt immer noch, auch wenn Prof. Schlomm jetzt in Berlin ist. 




> *Gesamtgenomsequenzierung zum Verständnismolekularer Grundlagen von Krebs
> *
> _Der Cancer Genome Atlas (TCGA) und das International Cancer Genome  Consortium (ICGC) sind die beiden größten internationalen  Krebsforschungsprojekte mit dem Ziel, eine große Anzahl aller  bedeutenden Tumortypen mit Next Generation Sequencing zu untersuchen.
> _*
> Bis Ende 2015 erwarten wir, dass ca.28.000 individuelle Tumoren komplett  genomisch analysiert sind. In diesen und anderen Projekten wurden bis  heute mehr als 300 Prostatakarzinome* analysiert.
> 
> Komplementiert werden diese Studien durch Daten zu Genexpression und  Genkopiezahl sowie chromosomaler und epigenetischer Veränderungen, die  Einblicke in die molekularen Veränderungen des Prostatakarzinoms in  einzigartiger Detailfülle erlauben.
> 
>  Unsere Grupp*e in Hamburg fokussiert sich im ICGC in Kooperation  mit dem Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum (DKFZ) und dem European  Molecular Biology Lab (EMBL) in Heidelberg sowie dem Max  Planck-Institut(MPI) in Berlin auf die Analyse sehr früher Tumoren von  jungen Patienten (early onset prostate cancer) und im TCGA in  Kooperation mit den US-amerikanischen Kollegen um die Entschlüsselung besonders fortgeschrittener Tumoren. 
> ...


Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Personalisierte molekulare Therapie am Beispiel Prostatakarzinom* 						AutorIn: Zoran Culig 			• Focus: Personalisierte Therapie in der Uroonkologie • SU 01|2019 						• 25.03.2019	


								Die antiandrogene Therapie beim Prostatakarzinom führt zu Resistenzen.
Spezifische Mutationen wurden auch nach der Behandlung mit Enzalutamid entdeckt.
Die Entwicklung einer personalisierten endokrinen Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms könnte nur mit der Analyse von mehreren Biopsien und bioinformatischen Kenntnissen durchgeführt werden.



Die Therapie des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms basiert auf der Wirkung von nichtsteroidalen Blockern des Androgenrezeptors (AR). Experimentelle Studien wurden in der Vergangenheit mit den Antiandrogenen Hydroxyflutamid und Bicalutamid durchgeführt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war „personalisierte Medizin“ noch kein Begriff. Es wurden jedoch die Punktmutationen des AR entdeckt. Diese Punktmutationen befinden sich in Regel in der ligandenbindenden Domäne des Rezeptors. Die Tatsache, dass einige Mutationen zu Beginn der Therapie mit Hydroxyflutamid nicht detektierbar waren, führt zu Fragen über die Langzeitbehandlung mit diesen Substanzen.



*Nach der Veröffentlichung* von mehreren vorklinischen und klinischen Studien beim Prostatakarzinom hat sich in den letzten Jahren die Therapie mit dem nichtsteroidalen Antiandrogen Enzalutamid in der Klinik etabliert. Enzalutamid verhindert die Ligandenbindung und die anschließende Stimulation der Expression von androgensensitiven Proteinen.
Aus theoretischer Sicht ist es sinnvoll, die Therapie mit Enzalutamid nach dem Auftreten einer Punktmutation des AR zu unterbrechen. Die praktische Durchführung von solchen Untersuchungen ist aber aus ethischen Gründen schwierig bis unmöglich. Es müssten multiple metastatische Läsionen eines Patienten biopsiert werden, da sich die AR-Struktur in einer Knochenmetastase vom AR in einer anderen metastatischen Läsion unterscheiden kann. Eine typische Mutation, die nur bei Patienten unter einer Enzalutamid-Therapie beschrieben wurde, ist AR F876L AR. In solchen Fällen kann es zu einer agonistischen Stimulation des Tumorwachstums nach der Behandlung mit Enzalutamid kommen.


*Die F876L-Mutation* könnte als Tumormarker für eine Enzalutamid-Resistenz verwendet werden. Aus diesem Grund werden neue Substanzen wie z. B. „Binding function“-(BF3-)Inhibitoren untersucht und in der Therapie des Enzalutamid-resistenten Prostatakarzinoms in der Vorklinik (experimentelle Studien) verwendet. Für die individualisierte Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms wurde auch Darolutamid (ODM-201) entwickelt. Diese Substanz zeigte effektive Tumorinhibition in mehreren Modellen. Die Inhibition des normalen und mutierten AR mit Darolutamid zeigt noch eine Möglichkeit, Enzalutamid-resistente Prostatakarzinome zu behandeln.


*Enzalutamid-resistente Zellen* können auch eine höhere Expression des kurzen AR aufweisen. Diese ARs können auch ohne Androgen aktiviert werden. Das bedeutet, dass die Moleküle, welche den N-Terminus des AR angreifen – wie EPI 001 – in einer Subgruppe von Prostatakarzinompatienten möglicherweise eingesetzt werden können. Von allen kurzen ARs wurde die Variante V7 sehr häufig untersucht. Es konnte gezeigt werden, dass die Substanz EPI 001 Enzalutamidresistente Zellen erfolgreich inhibieren könnte.
Es werden auch andere potenzielle neue Antiandrogene nach Auftreten der Enzalutamid-Resistenz getestet. Zurzeit ist jedoch schwierig zu entscheiden, welche Patienten auf eine neue Antiandrogentherapie reagieren werden. Auch die Expression des AR könnte sich während der Therapie mit Enzalutamid ändern. Hochregulation und auch Amplifikation des AR wurden beschrieben.


*Tumorbanken:* Für eine optimale personalisierte Behandlung von Prostatatumoren ist daher die Etablierung von Tumorbanken für die Untersuchung von mehreren Proben eines Patienten die Voraussetzung. Die Analyse von molekularen Signalwegen, welche dann geändert werden können, wird womöglich mit der Expertise eines bioinformatischen Teams durchgeführt.
Folgende Signalwege sind für die personalisierte Intervention von besonderem Interesse:



Wnt (Stammzellen)PI3-Kinase (Überleben der Zelle)NF kappa B (Entzündung)


*Die Entwicklung des Stammzellphänotyps* ist ein besonderes Hindernis in der Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms. Obwohl verschiedene Ziele für die Therapie detektiert wurden, ist eine effiziente Behandlung von Stammzellen kaum möglich. Daher ist überlegenswert, Substanzen, welche die Entwicklung des Stammzellphänotyps begünstigen, möglichst früh in der personalisierten Medizin auszuschalten.




Quelle:
AutorIn: Univ.-Prof. Dr. Zoran Culig
Experimentelle Urologie, Universitätsklinik für Urologie,Medizinische Universität Innsbruck

Hans-J

----------


## Hans-J.

*Ein bemerkenswerter Forschungsansatz in den ersten Studien*

Freiburg als Forschungsschmiede ist unbedingt mit führend.

https://biermann-medizin.de/epigenet...C+23.+Mai+2019

Hans-J.

----------


## Optimist

Danke Hans-J.,
für deinen Hinweis auf diesen lesenswerten Text zum * "Stopp-Schalter für therapieresistenten Prostatakrebs".
* Daraus zwei Zitate:

_"__Besonders vielversprechend ist, dass die Blockade auch bei Prostatakrebszellen wirkt, die gegen alle herkömmlichen Therapien resistent sind ...."_

und

"_ .... könnte künftig vor allem bei hormonresistenten Tumoren von Bedeutung sein.  " 
_
Franz

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Franz,

du hast alles verstanden, worauf es ankommt. # 115.  Danke für das Feedback.
Aber es geht weiter in der Wissenschaft. Die Bestrahlungsresistenzen durch Hypoxie herabsetzen mithilfe eines Moleküles ist Gegenstand im weiteren Link.
Ein hochinteressanter Ansatz, weil der unvollständige Repair an der DNA wieder neue Mutationen hervorruft. Ob es klappt, wir werden es hoffentlich noch erleben.
Eines scheint mir immer wahrscheinlicher, das RT's erst nach Sequenzierung und Kenntnisse über Resistenzmechanismen die Zukunft der RT stark unterstützen und die Rezidivsituation erheblich verbessern werden.
Es wäre den Betroffenen zu wünschen.

https://www.medica.de/de/News/Redakt...onen_aktiviert

Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Reduzierte Immunantwort - Ursache gefunden

Als Antwort auf Tumore oder manche Virusinfektionen schaltet das Immunsystem auf einen Zustand mit reduzierten Funktionen um, in dem die Krankheit nicht mehr ausreichend bekämpft wird. Münchner Forscher konnten den entscheidenden molekularen Schalter identifizieren, der die reduzierte Immunantwort auslöst. Das könnte künftig ein gezieltes Ab- oder Umschalten ermöglichen.
*

Bei einer Virusinfektion gerät das Immunsystem in maximale Alarmbereitschaft. Unterschiedliche Immunzellen, wie T- oder B-Zellen, werden aktiv, vermehren sich stark und kämpfen aggressiv gegen infizierte Zellen. Schafft es das Immunsystem jedoch nicht, die Viren zu beseitigen, treten typischerweise Immunzellen auf, die stark eingeschränkte Funktionen haben. Diese reduzierte Immunantwort wird durch die dauerhafte Aktivierung durch die Viren ausgelöst. Für den Körper ist das auch gut, weil dauerhaft starke Immunantworten zu einer großen Belastung für Zellen und Gewebe werden. Tumore dagegen können durch das Abschalten von Immunantworten massiv weiterwachsen.


*Auf der Suche nach dem Mechanismus

*
Erklärtes Ziel in der Tumor- und Infektionsforschung ist es daher, diese Abschaltung kontrolliert zu überwinden oder zu verhindern. Dietmar Zehn, Professor für Tierphysiologie und Immunologie am Wissenschaftszentrum Weihenstephan der Technischen Universität München (TUM), interessiert sich seit Jahren für solche chronischen Immunantworten und die zugrunde liegenden molekularen Abschaltmechanismen.


Diese funktional reduzierten Immunantworten sind ein Kompromiss des Körpers zwischen den Schäden, die eine andauernd starke Immunreaktion verursachen würde und der eigentlichen Krankheit. Für uns sind diese Antworten aus mehreren Gründen spannend: sie treten neben chronischen Infektionen auch bei Tumoren auf und der Nobelpreis für Medizin 2018 wurde für die Erkenntnis vergeben, das ein Überwinden dieser reduzierten Funktionszustände zu starken Immunantworten gegen Tumore führt. Trotzdem blieben die zugrunde liegenden Mechanismen bisher noch wenig verstanden, erklärt er die Bedeutung des Gebiets. Vor allem die Übertragung unserer Ergebnisse in die Klinik bei chronischen Hepatitis-C-Infektionen durch Kolleginnen und Kollegen des Universitätsklinikums Freiburg unterstreicht die medizinische Relevanz der gemachten Beobachtungen.


*Protein Tox sorgt für reduzierte Immunantwort

*
Bis jetzt war es nicht bekannt, wie der Körper diese reduzierten Immunantworten anschaltet und reguliert. Zehn und sein Team fanden nun, zeitgleich mit zwei Gruppen aus den USA, den entscheidenden Faktor. Die Studie wurde im Fachjournal Nature veröffentlicht.
Das Protein Tox ist der wichtige molekulare Schalter. Mit Hilfe von Maus- und Zellkulturmodellen sowie Patientenproben fanden die Wissenschaftlerinnen und Wissenschaftler heraus, dass es im Zellkern wirkt. Es schaltet dort ein genetisches Programm an. Das führt dazu, dass auf der Zelloberfläche der Immunzellen negativ regulierende Rezeptoren auftreten. Sie werden dadurch empfänglich für hemmende Signale und sorgen dafür, dass die Zelle ermüdet, weniger effektiv arbeitet oder sogar abstirbt.


*Nutzbar für unterschiedliche Therapien

*
Es ist unglaublich wichtig, dass wir diese molekularen Abläufe nun endlich entschlüsselt haben. Nur so lassen sie sich auch gezielt therapeutisch verändern. Über eine Kontrolle von Tox könnten sich überschießende Immunreaktionen wie in Autoimmunerkrankungen bremsen oder schwache Immunreaktionen wieder aktivieren lassen, was zum Beispiel bei der Tumorbekämpfung interessant wäre, sagt Zehn.
  Via
 Originalpublikation: Alfei F et al. Nature, June 17, 2019. 
  Quelle
 Technische Universität München 


Hans-J.

----------


## uwes2403

Klingt gut.....wan ist damit zu rechnen, dass Medikamente, die Tox beeinflussen, beim Patienten ankommen ?

----------


## WernerE

Danke Hans-J.,

immer wieder äußerst interessant.

WernerE

----------


## LowRoad

> Klingt gut.....wan ist damit zu rechnen, dass Medikamente, die Tox beeinflussen, beim Patienten ankommen ?


Uwe,
wenn daraus eine therapeutische Option abgeleitet werden könnte, wird es noch etwa 20 Jahre dauern bis es in der Praxis ankommt. Allerdings zerplatzen 99.9% aller Petrischalen-Träume auf dem Weg in die Parxis.

----------


## MartinWK

...und obwohl es viele Stoffe gibt, die in vitro auf Krebszellen aufgebracht wunderbar deren Vernichtung oder Wachstumshemmung bewirken, gibt es zuwenig Methoden, sie gezielt in den Körper einzuschleusen, da sie leider auch gesunde Zellen beeinflussen - nicht zu vergessen, dass es sich bei den Krebszellen immer um "Zelllinien" handelt, also standardisierte Zellen mit bekannten Eigenschaften von früheren Krebspatienten, von denen es eine ganze Menge gibt, mal PSMA-positiv, mal negativ, usw.

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Andi und Martin,

dass Ergebnisse aus der Petrischale selten auf den lebenden Patiemten übertragbar sind ist mir schon klar......ich dachte, bei der von Hans-J. zitierten Untersuchungen wäre man schon etwas weiter.... :-)

"Mit Hilfe von Maus- und Zellkulturmodellen sowie Patientenproben fanden die Wissenschaftlerinnen und Wissenschaftler heraus........"

Schönes Wochenende

Uwe

----------


## MartinWK

"Patientenprobe" soll wohl eine Zellkultur eines konkreten lokalen Patienten sein, anders als Zelllinien, die einmal kultivuiert und ewig gemacht wurden und dann weltweit verkauft werden.

----------


## Hans-J.

> Uwe,
> wenn daraus eine therapeutische Option abgeleitet werden könnte, wird es noch etwa 20 Jahre dauern bis es in der Praxis ankommt. Allerdings zerplatzen 99.9% aller Petrischalen-Träume auf dem Weg in die Parxis.


Hallo Andi?
Setzt dir die Hitze zu?
Petri Schalen-Träume?

Das sind die Fakten.



> Bis jetzt war es nicht  bekannt, wie der Körper diese reduzierten Immunantworten anschaltet und  reguliert. Zehn und sein Team fanden nun, zeitgleich mit zwei Gruppen  aus den USA, den entscheidenden Faktor. Die Studie wurde im Fachjournal  Nature veröffentlicht.
> *Das Protein Tox ist der  wichtige molekulare Schalter.* Mit Hilfe von Maus- und Zellkulturmodellen  _sowie Patientenproben_ fanden die Wissenschaftlerinnen und  Wissenschaftler heraus, _dass es im Zellkern wirkt_. _Es schaltet dort ein  genetisches Programm an._ Das führt dazu, dass auf der Zelloberfläche der  Immunzellen negativ regulierende Rezeptoren auftreten. Sie werden  dadurch empfänglich für hemmende Signale und sorgen dafür, dass die  Zelle ermüdet, weniger effektiv arbeitet oder sogar abstirbt.


So ist das, wenn man die Fakten verkürzt, ausklammert, die Glaskugel bemüht und sich seine eigenen Fakten darauf aufbaut.

@Martin
Haben Zellinien denn auch Zellkerne wo mit dem Protein TOX der molekulare Schalter ein/aus geschaltet werden kann? Oder geht das nur in der Petrischale und zur Kontrolle bei Patientenproben?
Wir reden doch hier von einer Veröffentlichung im Fachjournal Nature und nicht von der Bild Zeitung.
Also bitte.

@Uwe, lass dich nicht verunsichern von den üblichen abgeschnittenen Sätzen der Fakten, die gekürzt oder durch auslassen einen ganz anderen Spielraum für Phantastereien ergeben. Das übliche, was hier gelegentlich immer wieder geboten wird. Leider hat Andi da nichts Konstruktives beizutragen. Oder?

Es wird geforscht mit TOX in Freiburg, München, Insbruck und Amerika.
Ich bedaure, dass diese Erkenntnisse nicht gebündelt werden können, um zielführend schneller weiterzukommen. Aber so ist halt der Egoismus in den Laboren.

Für mich habe ich entschieden, in diesem Thread und auch weiterhin nicht mehr aktiv beizutragen, das hat mir jetzt den Rest gegeben.
Ich danke allen, die mich begleitet haben, Schwerbetroffene können mich gerne privat anmailen, wenn sie das wünschen. 
Ein letzter Rat an die Metastasierten, laßt euch hier nicht in das Gatter der Leitlinien der Urologen sperren, sondern haltet euch offen für die onkologischen Erkenntnisse und bezieht auch die Degro ein. Wer sich auf die Leitlinien in diesem Stadium bezieht, hat nicht die nötige Reife, besonders dann nicht, wenn die Nebenwirkungen verschwiegen werden.

Ich brauche das Forum nicht und die Erkenntnisse hieraus und solche Statements - wie oben - muß man sich nicht antun.

Euch allen viel Glück.
Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Martin und LowRoad haben doch Recht, wenn sie darauf hinweisen, dass es noch lange dauern wird bis diese Ergebnisse in Studien bei Menschen getestet werden. Und über 90% der Mittel, die Mäuse von Prostatakrebs heilen, können bei Menschen nicht eingesetzt werden oder zeigen keine Wirkung. Diese Pressemitteilungen sollen oft erreichen, dass dem Forscherteam weitere finanzielle Mittel bewilligt werden.

Hier noch ein paar Links zu diesen Forschungsergebnissen:
https://www.presseportal.de/pm/16314/4300104
https://www.mta-dialog.de/artikel/to...munzellen.html
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/31207605
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1326-9

Die veröffentlichten Berichte beziehen sich auf Krebs allgemein und nicht speziell auf Prostatakrebs.

Georg

----------


## Benton

Hallo Hans-J.,
ich bedaure außerordentlich, dass Du dich aus dem Forum zurückziehen willst. Ich habe von Deinen Berichten sehr profitiert!
Ein Forum verführt zu spontanen und nur kurz überlegten Äußerungen, die nicht unbedingt auf Dauer Bestand haben. Du solltest auch die manchmal schwierige persönliche Situation der PK-Kranken und das daraus resultierende Frustrationspotential bedenken.

Bitte überdenke Deinen Schritt nochmals,

Benton

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Aua Hans-Jürgen, Forumsurgestein. Das tut weh! Mach kein Scheiß. Bleib bitte dabei.

Herzliche Grüße

Hutschi

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hi, Hans-Jürgen, BITTE nicht von Bord geh´n!!!

Wir sitzen hier alle im selben Boot..

Gruss
dillinger

----------


## spertel

Damit bin ich nicht einverstanden, werter Hans-J :Blinzeln: )))

Schlaf´mal drüber.....

LG

----------


## uwes2403

Ach je....hätte ich man nicht gefragt.....allerdings scheint mir hier doch eine Überreaktion auf den den einen oder anderen Post vorzuliegen.

Ein Forum ist doch für Kontroverse Diskussionen da. 

Drüber schlafen halte ich bei beiden aktuellen Fällen für eine gute Idee.

Schöne Grüße

----------


## Georg_

Uwe,

da möchte ich Dir Recht geben. Meine Beiträge wurden teilweise auch schon recht unfreundlich kommentiert, so dass ich dachte: womit hast Du das denn verdient? Aber solange die Forumregeln nicht verletzt werden muss man das hinnehmen und ich würde mich davon auch nicht abhalten lassen, mich am Forum zu beteiligen. Es kommt ja auch nur selten vor, dass ich mich über einen Beitrag ärgern muss.

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo@all,

danke zuerst einmal für Eure Reaktion, die ich so  nicht erwartet hätte. Laßt mich das noch einmal überdenken und gebt mir  die Zeit. Danke auch für die vielen Privat Nachrichten.

@Georg,
es geht nicht um Recht oder wer hier einen Punkt dem Anderen abtrotzt.
Bewerten zur Meinungsbildung, heißt objektiv werten zu können.
Werten setzt wissen voraus. Möglichst viel wissen, am besten aus unterschiedlichen Blickwinkel.




> Bis jetzt war es nicht   bekannt, wie der Körper diese reduzierten Immunantworten anschaltet und   reguliert. Zehn und sein Team fanden nun, zeitgleich mit zwei Gruppen   aus den USA, den entscheidenden Faktor. Die Studie wurde im Fachjournal   Nature veröffentlicht.
> *Das Protein Tox ist der  wichtige molekulare Schalter.* Mit Hilfe von Maus- und Zellkulturmodellen  _sowie Patientenproben_ fanden die Wissenschaftlerinnen und  Wissenschaftler heraus, _dass es im Zellkern wirkt_. _Es schaltet dort ein  genetisches Programm an._  Das führt dazu, dass auf der Zelloberfläche der  Immunzellen negativ  regulierende Rezeptoren auftreten. Sie werden  dadurch empfänglich für  hemmende Signale und sorgen dafür, dass die  Zelle ermüdet, weniger  effektiv arbeitet oder sogar abstirbt.


Jetzt noch einmal die Fakten und jetzt bitte richtig lesen.




> Mit Hilfe von Maus- und Zellkulturmodellen  _sowie Patientenproben_ fanden die Wissenschaftlerinnen und  Wissenschaftler heraus, _dass es im Zellkern wirkt_.


Wo  ist hier eine Petrischale?, Ein Brutschrank, wurden Zellkulturen  angelegt usw? _Die Molekularbiologie arbeitet mit Zellkulturmodellen._  Maus und Patientenproben als KONTROLLE. ( vereinfachten Austausch über  Strecke usw. )

@Martin hat das sehr kurz angerissen, aber niemand ist mehr offen für diese Hinweise. 
Niemand  will das noch lesen, hat doch Andi sehr erfolgreich diese Fakten nicht  nur verwässert, sondern auch vollkommen vernebelt.
Sorry, Martin, wenn ich dir gegenüber etwas Grob war.

@Georg, damit  hat sich das Recht wohl erledigt. Erst lesen, richtig lesen, meinetwegen  auch querlesen, dann werten und hüte dich vor Schnellschüssen bei der Bewertung-
So  geht das nicht weiter hier im Forum, hier erarbeiten sich Foristen mit  Sachverstand einen Inhalt und sollen zulassen, dass Methanpubser Leser  verunsichern auf Basis von falsch ausgelegten Fakten.

Da wir hier  im Thread "Neues aus DNA, Genom........." uns befinden und nicht in  Erste Hilfe, erwarte ich die entsprechenden Lesefähigkeiten um den  Ausführungen zu folgen.

@Martin
danke noch für die Ansprache  von PSMA negativen und positiven Wirkmechanismen, die ich schon nicht  mehr wage überhaupt zur Sprache zu bringen, da ich der Auffassung bin,  dass sich erst einmal die methanhaltige Luft etwas Verdünnt haben  sollte. 

@Andi, es geht so nicht, Threads derart zu stören ohne  konstruktive Substanz, arbeite an diesem Umstand und halte dich fern  von Threads die du anders liest, als sie geschrieben stehen. Dieser Umstand ist nicht neu, sondern zieht sich durch mehrere Threads von  mir, auch aus Vorjahren. Das ich dieses dir nicht mehr durchgehen lasse, dürfte klar sein.
Das du auch anders kannst, hast du am Anfang dieses Threads auch gezeigt.

Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Hans-J,

ich bezog mich auf folgenden Beitrag von Uwe:



> .....allerdings scheint mir hier  doch eine Überreaktion auf den den einen oder anderen Post vorzuliegen.
> 
> Ein Forum ist doch für Kontroverse Diskussionen da. 
> 
> Drüber schlafen halte ich bei beiden aktuellen Fällen für eine gute Idee.


Mit Recht geben meinte ich hier "Deine Meinung teilen". Die Meinung, die er in diesem Beitrag geäußert hatte, nicht zur Diskussion um das Protein Tox. Dazu werde ich einfach die weitere Entwicklung abwarten.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Uwe und Georg,

dafür müsst Ihr Euch nicht rechtfertigen. - Bestimmt nicht!

Hallo Hans-Jörg, 
was sollte das denn?
Findest Du es gut, dass Du nun alle hier im Forum enttäuscht, bzw. das Du einige Leuten damit frustrierst?

Du bist doch auch irgendwie ein Seemann, so wie ich. 
Allerdings ziehe ich Griechenland vor  :L&auml;cheln: 

So etwas macht man nicht als Seemann, nicht einmal wenn man in der Türkei seinen Lebensabend verbringt.
Auch ich, obwohl ich oft Deine Schreiben nicht verstehe, würde Dich vermissen.

Gruss
Hartmut

BTW: Ich finde es immer schade, wenn kompetente User sich hier abmelden, nur weil sie die
Vielfalt eines Forums nicht verstehen.

In diesem Punkt habe ich seit 1992 Erfahrungen sammeln können.
(Nicht jeder ist so alt, dass er mit dem Medium Internet umgehen kann).

Mein Respekt, lieber Hans, dass du damit in Deinem Alter noch lange umgehen kannst und uns erhalten bleiben würdest . . . . .  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hans-J.

*Radiologie: Krebsmedikament wird durch langsame Elektronen aktiviert* 

Ich hatte ja schon mehrmals auf den abskopalen Effekt bei der Bestrahlung hingewiesen. ( Metastasenbehandlung III )




> *In der Strahlentherapie werden verschiedene Moleküle erprobt, um die Wirkung der Strahlung auf Krebszellen zu verbessern. Forscher um Stephan Denifl von der Universität Innsbruck beobachteten nun, dass langsame Elektronen von Nimorazol-Molekülen äußerst effektiv eingefangen werden. Dieses Ergebnis kann eine Erklärung für die selektive Wirkung dieses in der Strahlentherapie bereits eingesetzten Wirkstoffs liefern.*


Für den Erfolg einer RT hatte ich weiterhin in Vorjahren immer wieder über die Bestrahlungsresistenz durch Hypoxie hingewiesen.

Im nach folgenden Link aufgezeigten neuen Wege könnten bahnbrechend werden.

https://www.medica.de/de/News/Redakt...onen_aktiviert

aber auch die Onkologie kommt weiter, weg von der Systemischen - auf den ganzen Körper wirkende - Therapie zur individuellen Therapie der Entität.

https://www.medica.de/de/MediaCenter...hen_Behandlung

Hans-J.

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Hans-J.,

über deinem 2. link in #135 bin ich zum *Chemotherapie-Resistenztest* gekommen, den man durchaus als einen Teil der individuellen Therapie betrachten kann. Für mich etwas Neues.
https://www.therapyselect.de/de/ctr-test

Zitat:
  "_Der Chemotherapie-Resistenz-Test (CTR-Test®) ist eine Laboruntersuchung, die vor Gabe der Chemotherapie durchgeführt wird. Dieses in vitro Diagnostikum ist in der Lage, an lebendem, operativ entnommenem Tumormaterial das Nichtansprechen (die Resistenz) von Chemotherapien für den individuellen Patienten mit sehr hoher Präzision vorherzusagen (>95%)."
_
Eine sehr ausführliche Darstellung des Tests und eine umfangreiche Liste der Medikamente für verschiedene Krebsarten, leider bisher ohne PCa, aber unbedingt lesenswert!

 Franz

----------


## Optimist

Schade,
Gerade habe ich von Rudi einen Hinweis erhalten, dass der CTR-Test nicht ganz billig ist und die Aussagekraft des Tests bei Experten umstritten. 
Danke Rudi.

Trotzdem werde ich die Entwicklung dieses CTR-Testes (den es für PCa aktuell noch nicht gibt) als Betroffener im Auge behalten. 

Franz

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Interessierte,

soeben ist wieder eine Supernova der Schulmedizin am Sternenhimmel verglüht. Radium 223 bei Knochenmetastasen. Knochenbrüche inclusive.

https://biermann-medizin.de/zusatznu...C2%A0Juli+2019

Die Rhetorik ist beachtenswert.




> Die   Studie   ALSYMPCA   führte   im   ursprünglichen   Anwendungsgebiet zu einem beträchtlichen Zusatznutzen von Ra-223 im Vergleich zu BSC.


Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Die Knochenbrüche und Todesfälle traten auf, wenn Xofigo (Radium 223) mit Abirateron kombiniert wurde. Daher hat die Europäische Arzneimittelagentur EMA den Einsatz eingeschränkt und vorgegeben, Xofigo nur nach Zometa und XGEVA einzusetzen. Darüber hatten wir in diesem Thread schon diskutiert. Diese Mittel dürfen auch erst nach Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz eingesetzt werden. Daher bleibt kein ausreichend langer Zeitraum im Krankheitsverlauf, um noch Xofigo einzusetzen. Die Behandlung mit Xofigo dauert sechs Monate. Darum sieht man u.a. in Deutschland keinen Nutzen mehr in Xofigo.

In den USA und anderen Ländern wird aber weiterhin Xofigo eingesetzt.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Es wurde Mitte letzten Jahres mit einer großen Studie begonnen, die Xofigo in Kombination mit Docetaxel testen soll:
http://pcctc.org/studies/dora/
https://ascopubs.org/doi/abs/10.1200...7_suppl.TPS348

----------


## Hans-J.

*Wie Resistenz gegen Taxane entsteht*

 29. Juli 2019


  Das Krebsmedikament Cabazitaxel, ein Taxan. Bild: molekuul.be - Adobe/Stock

*Taxane blockieren die Zellteilung und treiben die Tumorzellen dadurch in den Zelltod. Jedoch kommt es im Behandlungsverlauf häufig zu Resistenzentwicklung. Wissenschaftler des Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrums fanden nun heraus, dass in den Krebszellen ein für den Zelltod verantwortliches Protein abgebaut und entsorgt wird. Steht diese Tumorbremse nicht mehr in ausreichender Menge zur Verfügung, so können die Tumorzellen überleben  und sind resistent gegen die Wirkung der Taxane.
*
Bevor sich Zellen teilen, müssen sie zunächst dafür sorgen, dass ihr Erbgut korrekt auf beide Tochterzellen verteilt wird. Dazu bauen sie ein Bündel spezieller Proteinfasern auf, das wegen seiner charakteristischen Form als Teilungsspindel bezeichnet wird. Die Fasern der Spindel ziehen die einzelnen Chromosomen geordnet an die entgegengesetzten Pole der Zelle und werden danach normalerweise wieder abgebaut.

Viele klassische Krebsmedikamente setzen an den Spindelfasern an: Die ursprünglich aus der Eibe gewonnenen Taxane beispielsweise verhindern den Abbau der Fasern und stabilisieren damit die Teilungsspindel. Daraufhin bleiben die Krebszellen quasi in der Mitose stecken. Normalerweise löst dies den Zelltod aus.
Doch nach längerer Gabe dieser Medikamente kann es passieren, dass Krebszellen dem Mitose-Stopp entkommen, in den Zellzyklus zurückkehren und sich weiterhin teilen  und somit eine Resistenz gegen die Chemotherapie mit Taxanen entwickelt haben, erklärt Prof. Ingrid Hoffmann vom DKFZ.

Die Wissenschaftlerin und ihr Team untersuchten daher in ihrer aktuellen Arbeit an Krebszelllinien das Protein FBXW7, das während des Mitose-Stopps den Zelltod einleitet. FBXW7 zählt daher auch zu den Tumor-Bremsen (Tumor-Suppressorgenen). Die Forscher stellten fest: Je länger der Mitose-Stopp andauert, desto stärker sinkt die FBXW7-Konzentration in den Krebszellen. 
Bei genauerer Prüfung fanden die Forscher heraus, dass sich während des Mitose-Stopps der Proteinkomplex FBXO45-MYCBP2 an FBXW7 anlagert. Dieser Komplex ist Teil des Recyclingsystems der Zelle: Er heftet anderen Proteinen das Signalmolekül Ubiquitin an und gibt sie dadurch zum Abbau frei. Damit sinkt die Menge des verfügbaren FBXW7 und die Krebszellen entkommen dem Zelltod.
Mit Micro-RNAs konnten die Forscher den FBXO45-MYCBP2-Komplex genetisch blockieren und dadurch den Abbau des Tumorsuppressors aufhalten. Dadurch werden die Tumorzellen vermehrt in den Zelltod getrieben und die Resistenzentstehung wird verhindert. 

Damit haben wir nun erstmals eine überraschende Verbindung zwischen Proteinabbau und der Entstehung von Resistenzen gegen Taxane und andere Medikamente, die an den Spindelfasern ansetzten, beschrieben, sagt die Studienleiterin. Unser Ergebnis kann möglicherweise dazu beitragen, in Zukunft wirksamere medikamentöse Behandlungen zu entwickeln, die diese Form der Resistenzentstehung umgehen. 



_Publikation: Kai T. Richter, Yvonne T. Kschonsak, Barbara Vodicska and Ingrid Hoffmann: FBXO45-MYCBP2 regulates mitotic cell fate by targeting FBXW7 for degradation_
_Cell Death and Differentiation 2019, dx.doi.org/10.1038/s41418-019-0385-7

_

  Quelle
 Deutsches Krebsforschungszentrum, 23.07.2019  

Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Gegen extrem resistente Bakterien sind fast alle bekannten Antibiotika wirkungslos. Die Anzahl an Todesfällen, die sich auf eine Infektion mit solchen Erregern zurückführen lassen, hat sich zwischen 2007 und 2015 in Europa mehr als versechsfacht. Wie sich diese Bakterien verbreiten, beschreibt eine internationale Forschergruppe um Wissenschaftler des Universitätsklinikums Freiburg in einer Studie, die gerade in „Nature Microbiology“ erschienen ist. 

*

Demnach leisten Krankenhäuser und die Verlegung von Patienten den entscheidenden Beitrag zur Verbreitung der Erreger. Nur eine geringe Rolle spielen Übertragungen in der Allgemeinbevölkerung, aus der Umwelt, der Landwirtschaft und über Lebensmittel. 



*Je näher die Krankenhäuser, desto ähnlicher die Erreger

*

Die Verbreitungswege extrem resistenter Bakterien ließen sich anhand detaillierter genetischer Analysen nachvollziehen. Sechs Monate lang wurden in 455 Krankenhäusern in 36 europäischen Ländern Proben gesammelt. Auf Grundlage dieser repräsentativen Erreger-Stichprobe sequenzierten die Forscher die gesamte genetische Information von fast 2000 Bakterien der Spezies _Klebsiella pneumoniae_.
Das Bakterium Klebsiella pneumoniae gehört zu den häufigsten Erregern in Krankenhäusern. (Quelle: Centers for Disease Control and Prevention)„Die genetischen Unterschiede zwischen extrem resistenten Isolaten nahmen zu, je größer die Entfernung zwischen den Krankenhäusern war“, sagt Prof. Hajo Grundmann, Leiter des Institutes für Infektionsprävention und Krankenhaushygiene des Universitätsklinikums Freiburg und Letztautor der Studie. Hingegen stammte die Mehrzahl der genetisch ähnlichsten Isolate von Patienten, die innerhalb des Beobachtungszeitraums im selben Krankenhaus behandelt wurden.

 „Unsere Beobachtungen sprechen dafür, dass sich extrem resistente Bakterien vor allem innerhalb einzelner Krankenhäuser sowie bei der Verlegung von Patienten zwischen geografisch naheliegenden Krankenhäusern verbreiten“, erläutert Grundmann.


*Gute Krankenhaushygiene kann die Verbreitung von Erregern kontrollieren

*

Über Landesgrenzen hinweg verbreiten sich die Erreger hingegen nur sporadisch. Dennoch hatten einzelne internationale Übertragungen landesweite Ausbrüche zur Folge. „Es ist extrem wichtig, Patienten bei der Aufnahme nach früheren Krankenhausaufenthalten im In- und Ausland zu fragen“, hält Grundmann fest. Mit solchen Befragungen können Risikopatienten erfasst, frühzeitig diagnostiziert und nötigenfalls isoliert werden, um einer Weiterverbreitung von Erregern vorzubeugen. Die Befragung wird als unabdingbarer Teil der klinischen und hygienisch guten Praxis ausdrücklich vom Robert Koch-Institut empfohlen. „Wir sind optimistisch, dass wir mit guter Krankenhaushygiene die Verbreitung dieser Erreger nicht nur verzögern, sondern auch erfolgreich kontrollieren können“, sagt Grundmann.



  Via
David S et al. Epidemic of carbapenem-resistant Klebsiella pneumoniae in Europe is driven by nosocomial spread. Nature Microbiology, 29.07.2019  



  Quelle
Universitätsklinikum Freiburg, 30.07.2019

----------


## Hartmut S

Ein sehr verständlich geschriebener Artikel.
Nun müssen die Chemikalien zeitnah nur noch zusammen gemischt -, das Zulassungsverfahren beschleunigt werden, und ab gehts in den Körper zu den Zellen.
Soweit ich es verstehe, wurde aber die bereits mutierte Zelle nicht erfasst.
Dennoch könnte das Medikament vielen einen enormen Zeitgewinn verschaffen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Angstgefühle
*
Lieber Hans-Jürgen,

da hat man Hemmungen, sich überhaupt noch dahin zu wagen, wo sich viele Menschen befinden. Häufiges Händewaschen reicht bald nicht mehr aus, und Desinfektionssprühflaschen hängen auch nicht überall herum. Ein beunruhigendes Gefühl kommt auf. Und wer, wie ich meist nicht mit dem Auto sondern mit Bus und Straßenbahn unterwegs ist, läuft zudem Gefahr von irgend einem, dem mein Gesicht nicht gefällt, angegriffen und verletzt zu werden. Beispiele sind täglich den Berichten aus den Tageszeitungen zu entnehmen. Ich möchte den Faden nicht weiter spinnen, aber die Angst geht um nicht nur in Deutschland.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Lothar M

Hier der ausführliche Spiegelartikel zu dem wichtigen Problem:

https://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/di...a-1279702.html

Lothar

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Weltweite Zahl der Krebsdiagnosen steigt
*
https://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin...rankungen.html

https://www.dgho.de/aktuelles/presse...rgungsmodellen

https://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin...-weltweit.html

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...agnosen-steigt

https://www.ideal-versicherung.de/magazin/krebsstatistik-zahlen-und-fakten/

Kein Kommentar.

Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Multiresistente Keime sind ein wachsendes Problem in der klinischen Praxis, wobei besonders die Krankenhäuser ungewollt der Verbreitung Vorschub leisten. Wenn wir nicht wirklich Änderungen in der Hygiene und dem leichtfertigen Einsatz der Reserveantibiotika einleiten, dann werden wir die Prä-Antibiotische Zeit zurückversetzt. Das bedeutet hohe Kindersterblichkeit, unbehandelbare Sepsis nach Bagatellverletzungen, erhöhte Sterberate in Alten- und Pfegeheimen usw. Werden wir dann noch so unbekümmert unsere manchmal riskanten Freizeitaktivitäten ausüben, wenn wir immer mit nicht heilbaren Infektionen rechnen müssen? Tritt die Todesursache Krebs wieder in den Hintergrund, weil weniger Menschen das kritische Alter erreichen?

Das klingt alles etwas negativ, und wir sind noch nicht so weit, aber die Zeit läuft uns davon. Ein üblicher Keim teilt sich etwa alle 20 Minuten, kann also alle 20 Minuten neue Mutationen hervorbringen. Eine ordentliche Antibiotikaentwicklung dauert 10 Jahre und wurde in den letzten Jahren fast vollständig eingestellt, da sich mit onkologischen Medikamenten mehr Geld verdienen lässt.

Das wird sich ändern! Wir werden uns daran gewöhnen, auch für neue Antibiotika Kosten zu generieren, wie sie bisher nur aus der Onkologie bekannt waren. Ansätze dazu existieren bereits, so kosten beispielsweise 30 Tabletten _'Linezolid®'_, ein bei Vancomycin-Resistenz (VRE) wirksames Mittel, etwa 1200.

Gerade für die Gram-negativen Keime, die für Harnwegsinfektionen fast ausschließlich verantwortlich sind, werden die Medikamente knapp, die auch bei ESBL Keimen Wirkung zeigen, und Neuzulassungen sind kaum zu erwarten.

Ich möchte das jetzt hier nicht noch weiter ausführen, aber es liegt mir am Herzen die Menschen, die sich um Gesundheit kümmern, und das sollte man als PCA Patient, etwas für das spannende Thema zu sensibilisieren. Sehr empfehlen kann ich dazu die Videos von Prof. Mang: Antibiotika in 5 Teilen als Grundlage für Ärzte. Ist allerdings schwerer Stoff!




_"Ein Bakterium hat seinen "Daumen runter" gegeben"_

----------


## Optimist

> Sehr empfehlen kann ich dazu die Videos von Prof. Mang: Antibiotika in 5 Teilen als Grundlage für Ärzte. Ist allerdings schwerer Stoff!


Danke Low-Road für den link zu den Videos. 

Teil 1 habe ich mit Pausen angesehen, Altbekanntes aufgefrischt und Neues dazugelernt. Bei Teil 2 wurden die Pausen schon länger, es ist eine nicht einfache, aber hochinteressante Thematik, die Prof. Mang übersichtlich darstellt. Zum Glück habe ich noch einiges von den Grundlagen zum Thema aus meinem Bio-Studium vor über 40 Jahren im Gedächtnis.

   Für den erleichterten Einstieg in die Thematik* Antibiotika  Antibiotikaresistenzen  multiresistente Keime* hier einige übersichtlich gestaltete, kurze Infos von den Patienteninformationen des ÄZQ. Das ÄZQ (Ärztliches Zentrum f. Qualität in d. Medizin) ist eine gemeinsame Einrichtung (GbR) von Bundesärztekammer und Kassenärztlicher Bundesvereinigung. Es unterstützt die Gesellschafter bei der Förderung und Sicherung der Qualität der ärztlichen Berufsausübung.

https://www.patienten-information.de...tikabehandlung

https://www.patienten-information.de...ikaresistenzen

https://www.patienten-information.de...stente-erreger

https://www.patienten-information.de...ik/antibiotika


  Franz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Andi, vielen Dank für die Videodarstellungen von Professor Mang. Es ist wahrlich schwerer Stoff und erfordert reichlich Aufmerksamkeit weil eben meist gesprochen wurde.

Um einiges leichter zu vereinnahmen waren dagegen die von Franz präsentierten 4 Links. Auch dafür vielen Dank Franz. 

Man bekommt mit präzisen Darstellungen sowohl mit den Videos als auch mit den Links viel Wissen vermitttelt.

Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo @all, danke für die regen Info's,

Ja, die Informationen sind sehr gut aber auch umfangreich. Zur Zeit forschen ca. 60 große Forschungseinrichtungen weltweit an neuere Antibiotika um wieder den technischen Vorsprung gegenüber den Resistenzmechanismen herzustellen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass dieser verloren ging.

Natürlich könnte die Innovationspower erhöht werden, wenn die Forschungsergebnisse gebündelt in einem Forschungspool verdichtet würden.

28. Juni 2019
*Neue Antibiotika: Den Vorsprung gegenüber resistenten Bakterien wahren*


Neue Antibiotika gegen Problemkeime werden dringend gebraucht. Forschende Pharma-Unternehmen arbeiten weltweit an solchen Medikamenten und bringen seit einigen Jahren auch wieder mehr davon auf den Markt. Doch damit die Medizin weiterhin die Oberhand behält, müssen noch viel mehr und andere Antibiotika verfügbar werden. Für deren Entwicklung spielen Forschungskooperationen eine wesentliche Rolle.




Antibiotika  Medikamente gegen schädliche Bakterien  zählen zu den größten Errungenschaften der Medizin. Lungenentzündung, Wundinfektionen, Scharlach, Syphilis und viele weitere Krankheiten haben durch sie ihren Schrecken verloren. Unter den Todesursachen rangieren bakterielle Infektionen deshalb heute in Deutschland weit hinter den Herz-Kreislauf-Krankheiten und Krebs.


Antibiotika-Klassen und ihre Einführungsjahre

*Download* des Schaubildes "Antibiotika-Klassen weltweit" als PDF

Mehr als 80 gegen unterschiedliche Bakterienarten wirksame Antibiotika wurden schon entwickelt. Sie gehören verschiedenen Klassen an (siehe Abbildung), die sich jeweils durch eine andere Molekülgrundstruktur und Wirkungsweise auszeichnen. Die meisten neuen Klassen wurden in den 1940er- bis 1960er-Jahren eingeführt; immerhin sechs neue Klassen aber auch seit der Jahrhundertwende.

*Gram-negative Bakterien
*Nur angefärbte Bakterien sind im Lichtmikroskop sichtbar. Mit einer Methode von Christian Gram (1884) lassen sich viele Bakterienarten dunkelviolett anfärben; einige andere allerdings nur schwach rosa. Weil diese Arten die Gram-Färbung so schlecht annehmen, werden sie gramnegativ genannt. Sie haben eine andere Zellwand als andere Bakterien. Das macht sie nicht nur schwerer färbbar, sondern schützt sie auch vor vielen Antibiotika. In den letzten Jahren treten bei einigen von ihnen vermehrt Multiresistenzen auf. 
Hans-J.

----------


## MartinWK

LowRoad's Beitrag möchte ich nur ein wenig ergänzen: Die Resistenzen wurden wesentlich durch den übermäßigen Antibiotikaeinsatz in der Medizin und in der Landwirtschaft erzeugt. Letzteres muss man schon fast kriminell nennen, denn Regeln der WHO werden auch in Deutschland nicht ausreichend umgesetzt und Tierärzte werden korrumpiert.



> Multiresistente Keime sind ein wachsendes Problem in der klinischen Praxis, wobei besonders die Krankenhäuser ungewollt der Verbreitung Vorschub leisten.


"Ungewollt" würde ich da nicht sagen. Schon vor 30 Jahren sagte mir ein Schulfreund, damals Arzt im Krankenhaus, dass Mediziner Krankenhäuser als "Einrichtungen zur Verbreitung von Keimen" bezeichnen würden. Gleichzeitig wurde und wird zur Op-Prophylaxe und bei der Nachsorge einiges an Antibiotika verteilt. Und das Entstehen von Resistenzen war schon lange bekannt.

----------


## Optimist

Theorie und Praxis liegen oft weit auseinander; hoffen wir, dass bald versucht wird Erkenntnisse zu den Antibiotika-Rückständen umzusetzen!

Ganz aktuell eine Veranstaltung zur Thematik* Antibiotikarückstände im Abwasser von Kliniken, Landwirtschaft und Kläranlagen.* Sowie *Antibiotikarückstände in Oberflächengewässern und Probleme bei der Trinkwasseraufbereitung.
*
Ein BMBF-Forschungsvorhaben zu Antibiotikaresistenzen im Wasserkreislauf (HyReKA).

http://www.hyreka.net/

   Die Präsentationen der Abschlussveranstaltung im April 2019 sind als umfangreiche zip-Datei nach öffnen des zuvor erwähnten links  zum Download verfügbar.
  Zeitaufwendig, da umfangreiches Material, aber sehr informativ.

  Franz

----------


## Hans-J.

Dieser Beitrag wurde wegen Verletzung des Copyrights gelöscht.

----------


## Hartmut S

Vielen Dank für die Infos!

Wie sieht denn die Realität aus, die Hartmut mehr interessieren würde?

Ja toll. . . . 
Irgendwie habe ich nicht wirklich das Gefühl, das *wir* davon profitieren könnten.
Diese Fantasterei ist wohl eher für unsere Enkel.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Lothar61

Ich selbst gehe mit meinem Gleasson 9 und etlichen initialen Metastasen im Skelett, in den Lymphknoten, sowie in der Blase ja auch einen Weg, der leicht von den Leitlinien abweicht (Es ist der Versuch, neben der ADT mit früher Chemo mit Docetaxel lokale Therapien anzuwenden, wie Bestrahlungen des Primärtumors, sowie der 2 verbliebenen Skelettmetastasen, die die Chemo überlebt haben). Mein Ziel ist es, Zytiga so weit wie möglich hinauszuschieben, da ich da auch ein hohes Potential zur Anregung weiterer bösartiger Mutationen sehe. Die Bestrahlungen habe ich hinter mir, Ergebnisse werde ich wohl erst in 1-2 Monaten sehen können. Sollte meine Strategie funktionieren, werde ich versuchen, zukünftig neu auftretende Metastasen wiederum erstmal lokal bestrahlen zu lassen und damit das Tumorgeschehen zu kontrollieren. 

Hans-J. hat mir mit seinen Einschätzungen schon viel geholfen. Daher lese ich seine Beiträge mit grösstem Interesse. Auch wenn mir zum Beispiel seine "Wurmkur" momentan noch als "etwas zu innovativ" erscheint, so freue ich mich über die Info, dass jemand mit seinem umfangreichen Wissen dieses Experiment angeht. Was ich dann daraus mache, muss ich ja letztendlich selbst entscheiden. 

Aber auch den letzten Beitrag von Hans-J. über die neuesten Erkenntnisse der Immuntherapie habe ich mit grösstem Interesse gelesen: Natürlich erwächst daraus noch keine Therapie, die morgen verfügbar sein wird, aber es gibt mir viele Hinweise, wohin die Reise bei den Immuntherapien demnächst gehen kann. Und mir persönlich ist seitens der Martiniklinik in Hamburg, wo ich mich beraten lasse, als Trostpflaster des letzten Versuches in naher oder mittlerer Zukunft ein Versuch mit Immuntherapien in Aussicht gestellt worden. 

Wir Alle, die sich in diesem Forum bewegen, haben ein mehr oder weniger grosses "Päckchen" zu tragen. Ich verstehe auch, dass der Eine oder Andere genervt ist über Jubelmeldungen, die dann letztendlich keine Konsequenz für die eigene Erkrankung haben. Ich verstehe auch, dass der Eine oder Andere gewisse Therapievorschläge für gefährlich oder sogar unverantwortlich hält. Aber ich finde, wir sollten hier auch den Raum für derartige Überlegungen wohlwollend begleiten. Schliesslich muss jeder von uns selbst entscheiden, was er aus diesen Infos macht. Am schlimmsten fände ich, wenn sich dieses Forum nur noch auf die Leitlinien einstampfen würde. Dann bräuchten wir dieses Forum nicht mehr, dann könnten wir auch gleich die Leitlinien lesen - und das wars ......

Zusammenfassend möchte ich sagen, dass ich mich hier in diesem Forum über jede neue Info freue, insbesondere von Hans-J. Was dann "Fantasterei" ist oder nicht, muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten. 

Und ich freue mich, dass es dieses Forum gibt. Man kann sich informieren und jeder hat dann selbst die Verantwortung, was er daraus macht. Persönliche Angriffe sollten wir als Verbündete den Medien Facebook und Co, sowie den Kommentarspalten der Tageszeitungen Überlassen. 

Liebe Grüsse
Lothar

----------


## uwes2403

Dem schliesse ich mich an....auch wenn vieles, was hier vorgestellt wird noch keinen direkten Nutzen für die betroffenen hat.
Betonung liegt auf noch....
Grüße
Uwe

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo, Hartmut, Lothar, Uwe @all

wir müssen zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass sich die neueren Therapieansätze von den herkömmlichen vollkommen neu orientieren und zwar hin zur molekularen Genetik.
Endlich sind für - überwiegend weiblichen Krebsentitäten - Therapieansätze zur Verfügung, die vor 5 Jahren noch nicht denkbar waren. Ich hatte sie auf # 153 aufgeführt.

Wir, mit unserem PCa sind leider etwas später dran und profitieren vom Vorlauf der Frauen, müssen aber auch zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass z. B. Olaparib beim PCa nicht so erfolgreich war als bei den Frauen.

Dafür wurde jetzt Rucaparib und Talazoparib in Studien 2 und 3 ausgeschrieben. Als ich vor vielen Jahren hier diesen Thread aufmachte, konnte ich auch nicht ahnen, dass sich die DNA mit all ihren Fehler in der Replikation Gegenstand von Therapieansätzen werden würde. Die PARP Inhibitoren genau wie die Checkpointskontrollpunkte.

Es ist sehr, sehr viel in der Forschung und in Studien angekommen, manchmal habe ich das Forum überfordert, manchmal wurde ich nicht verstanden, würde das heute auch versuchen einfacher zu transportieren.

Eine kaum zu überschauende Flut von neuen Therapieansätzen woraus sich dann auch noch die aktive Immunisierung ableiten könnte, damit der Körper wieder die Kontrolle über das Tumorgeschehen übernehmen könnte. Eine derartige Zeit des Umbruches wie zur Zeit kommt einem Paradigmenwechsel gleich.

Es war immer mein Anliegen nicht mit Rezeptoren,Pathways zu versuchen Signalwege zu blockieren oder zu triggern, sondern dem Fingerzeig des Tumores zu folgen, wie er zur Sicherung seines Lebens und Expandierens, die Angionese ausbaut, saures Milieu schafft, die Mitochondrien lahmlegt, das Immunsystem so manipuliert, dass Killerzellen, Gedächtniszellen T-Reg. usw. die Tumorzellen nicht mehr als fremd erkennen. Der Tumor hatte doch immer seinen Finger darauf gelegt und die Feinde, die ihm nach dem Leben trachteten uns gezeigt. Wir haben da viele Jahre vergeigt.

Die genetischen Ansätze zur Reparatur des Defektes - ehe die Duplizierung einsetzt - ist doch naheliegend, wir wollen doch keine weiteren mutierten TZ, sondern wieder die originalen, differnenzierten TZ. Diese Ansätze finden jetzt langsam bei bestimmten Entitäten und Studien den Stellenwert und Bedeutung die sie schon vor Jahren hätten haben müssen.

Ob die Checkpoints ( Kontrollpunkte 1 u. 2 ) den Apoptosezyklus wirklich so lange anhalten können, bis der Defekt behoben werden kann wird sich noch zeigen müssen.
Hier werden sehr viele Wege zur Zeit beschritten und ich bin mir ganz sicher, wir werden nicht geheilt werden können, aber ein ganz anderes OS erreichen ohne unseren Körper zu vergiften.
Denn die derzeitigen Medi's arbeiten nicht auf den gesamten Körper, sondern gehen hoch selektiv vor und lassen die gesunden Zellen außen vor.
Weiterhin bin ich mir sicher, wenn jetzt endlich dem PCa auch die Power zugeführt wird, wie anderen Entitäten, dass es hier flotter gehen könnte.

Da ich den palliativen Maßnahmen der Hormonmanipulationen durch alle Spielarten nicht besonders zugetan bin, ist bekannt. Selbst wenn für mich die neueren DNA und Immuntherapien nicht mehr in Frage kommen, wird es die nächste Generation sein die davon profitieren wird.

https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....krebs-brca.php

Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Lothar,

Dir im Besonderen meinen Dank für Dein Statement. Deine Ausführung sowie auch Dein PCa Werdegang ähnelt meinem sehr.




> Ich selbst gehe mit meinem Gleasson 9 und etlichen initialen Metastasen im Skelett, in den Lymphknoten, sowie in der Blase ja auch einen Weg, der leicht von den 
> Leitlinien abweicht (Es ist der Versuch, neben der ADT mit früher Chemo mit Docetaxel lokale Therapien anzuwenden, wie Bestrahlungen des Primärtumors, sowie der 2 verbliebenen Skelettmetastasen, die die Chemo überlebt haben). Mein Ziel ist es, Zytiga so weit wie möglich hinauszuschieben, da ich da auch ein hohes Potential zur Anregung weiterer bösartiger Mutationen sehe. Die Bestrahlungen habe ich hinter mir, Ergebnisse werde ich wohl erst in 1-2 Monaten sehen können. Sollte meine Strategie funktionieren, werde ich versuchen, zukünftig neu auftretende Metastasen wiederum erstmal lokal bestrahlen zu lassen und damit das Tumorgeschehen zu kontrollieren. 
> 
> Hans-J. hat mir mit seinen Einschätzungen schon viel geholfen. Daher lese ich seine Beiträge mit grösstem Interesse. Auch wenn mir zum Beispiel seine "Wurmkur" momentan noch als "etwas zu innovativ" erscheint, so freue ich mich über die Info, dass jemand mit seinem umfangreichen Wissen dieses Experiment angeht. Was ich dann daraus mache, muss ich ja letztendlich selbst entscheiden.


So ist es, Du wirst Dir denken können, dass dieses Wurmmittel noch andere Eigenschaften hat als Parasiten anzugehen. Dieses jedoch ist in keinen Studien belegt, aber wird in den Forschungslaboren so hinter der Hand weitergegeben. Kann und darf so nicht kommuniziert werden. Somit halte ich mich da auch bedeckt.

Zur Immuntherapie:
Um dieses wieder scharf zustellen, scheint sich die Gewissheit zu verdichten, dass zuerst die DNA Defekte gerichtet werden sollten, somit bewegt sich zur Zeit die Immuntherapie im Kreise, wohlwissend dass bei bestimmten Entitäten Therapie erfolgt und eine anschließende Immuntherapie OS strecken kann.

Beim PCa - in der Regel mit einem sehr langsamen TZ Wachstum - scheinen andere Maßstäbe in der DNA Reparatur angewendet werden müssen. Der Ansatz, mithilfe einer Metastase die Sequenzierung vorzunehmen um sich über die Entartung der Chromosomen ein Bild zu machen, verzögert die Beforschung, könnte aber auch größere Chancen bieten, eine individuelle - nur auf die Entartung ausgerichtete - Therapieform zu finden. Also müssen wir geduldig warten ob BRCA 1/2 auch beim PCa mit den Hoffnungen Rucaparib und Talazoparib erfolgreich sein werden.
Sollten diese Studien erfolgreich sein, kann es bis zur Zulassung auch sehr schnell gehen.

Ich finde es gut, wie Du mit Deinem PCa umgehst, Du hast Dich für die Kombi Chemo+ADT entschieden und stehst dazu. Da würde ich mit Enzalutamid in der 2. Linie vorsichtig sein. Abi arbeitet da anders. Das hinausziehen dieser 2. Linie ist OK, die lokale Kontrolle des Tumorgeschehens decken sich weitgehend mit meinen Vorstellungen.

Die neueren Bestrahlungsarten sind weit weniger Knochenmarkschädigend als die alten.

Wenn du den Wunsch äußerst bei der Bestrahlung, dass der Knochenmarkschutz für Dich einen hohen Stellenwert hat, kann das ARC Verfahren mit VMAT und einer ausgefuchsten Kollimatorentechnik das weitgehend berücksichtigen.

Hans-J.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo zusammen,

das Wort Fantasterei sollte nichts schlechtes ausdrücken.
Ich war ein wenig enttäuscht, dass es keine wirklichen Fortschritte in der Pca Behandlung gibt.
Nachdem ich die Ersten und auch die letzten Berichte von Hans-J. noch einmal gelesen habe,  tut sich da ja doch etwas, wodurch wir vielleicht kurzfristig profitieren.

Vor ca. 15 Jahren hatte meine Frau, Brigitte Schilddrüsenkrebs. Ein guter Bekannter hatte zeitgleich Hodenkrebs. Die Nachuntersuchungen konnten keine Krebszellen mehr finden. Beide fühlen sich als geheilt.
Daher, in der Krebsforschung hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren teilweise etwas bewegt.
Einige Krebsarten sind gut behandelbar.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hans-J.

Dieser Beitrag wurde wegen Verletzung des Copyrights gelöscht.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Ist Prostatakrebs genetisch bedingt?*

_LEADING OPINIONS, 26.12.2017_
_Autor:_
_Dr. med. Rudolf Morant
Leiter Tumorzentrum ZeTuP Rapperswil

_
Seit einigen Jahren ist auch in der Öffentlichkeit zunehmend bekannt, dass ein familiäres Auftreten von Brustkrebs sich teilweise auf angeborene Mutationen in unterschiedlichen Genen zurückführen lässt, was sich auch durch Bluttests bestimmen lässt und bei Vorhandensein solcher Mutationen zu differenzierten Empfehlungen in Bezug auf Vorsorge, aber auch Behandlung führen kann. *Insbesondere Mutationen in den Genen BRCA1 und 2* sind als häufigste Ursache für das familiäre Brust- und Ovarialkarzinomsyndrom bekannt.

*Keypoints*


Genetisch bedingte Anlagen sind eine wichtige Ursache für Prostatakarzinom.Die häufigste monogenetische Ursache ist ein mutiertes BRCA2-Gen.Eine genetische Testung bei ausgewählten Patienten (z.B. junge Patienten, aggressives Karzinom, metastasiertes Stadium) ist medizinisch sinnvoll, aber noch nicht in Guidelines aufgeführt.

Weniger bekannt ist, dass sich auch bei 1020% der Patienten mit Prostatakrebs anamnestisch eine familiäre Häufung erschliesst. Die Definition eines familiären Prostatakarzinoms verlangt zwei Verwandte, die jung, d.h. bis zum 56. Altersjahr, an Prostatakrebs erkrankt sind, oder das Auftreten von Prostatakrebs in drei aufeinanderfolgenden Generationen, wobei die Vererbung über die mütterliche oder väterliche Linie erfolgen kann.
Dass das gehäufte familiäre Auftreten nicht auf gemeinsamen Umwelteinflüssen beruht, sondern vor allem durch genetische Faktoren bedingt ist, lässt sich an Zwillingsstudien zeigen. So weisen eineiige Zwillinge, die ein identisches Erbgut haben, ein vierfaches höheres Risiko einer konkordanten Prostatakarzinomerkrankung auf als zweieiige Zwillinge, bei denen nur die Hälfte der Gene identisch ist. In einer grossen nordischen Zwillingsstudie1 zeigte sich, dass etwa 57% der Prostatakarzinominzidenz durch genetische Faktoren erklärt werden können. Dieser Anteil ist ähnlich hoch wie bei Melanomen, aber deutlich höher als bei Brustoder Kolonkarzinomen.

*BRCA-Mutationen*

Diese genetische Disposition kann in einer Minderheit von Fällen auf relativ seltene Gene zurückgeführt werden, mit allerdings hoher Penetranz. Das häufigste Gen mit einer Disposition zu Prostatakrebs ist  wie beim hereditären Brust- und Ovarialkarzinom  das BRCA-Gen, speziell das BRCA2-Gen. Bei einem mutierten BRCA2- Gen ist das Risiko, in früherem Alter an einem Prostatakarzinom zu erkranken, 4,5-mal höher als bei gleichaltrigen Männern und liegt bei ca. 20% bis zum 70. Altersjahr. Mit BRCA2-Mutationen assoziierte Prostatakarzinome sind aggressiver und führen häufiger und früher zu Metastasen und zum Tod.
Die Häufigkeit derartiger Genmutationen variiert in unterschiedlichen Studien stark, vor allem in Abhängigkeit vom untersuchten Patientenkollektiv. Knapp 3% der Männer mit Prostatakrebs vor dem 56. Altersjahr weisen *eine pathogene Mutation des BRCA2-Gens* auf, bei der Gesamtheit der Männer mit Prostatakarzinom liegt diese Rate jedoch bei nur 0,45%.

*Weitere Genmutationen bei Prostatakrebs*

*Neben mutierten BRCA-Genen können auch andere Gene, wenn mutiert, zu Prostatakrebs führen. Weitere Untersuchungen konnten auch Veränderungen im HOXB13- Gen mit Prostatakarzinom in Verbindung bringen.
So fanden sich bei 692 Männern mit metastasiertem Prostatakrebs in 82 Fällen, also in 11,8%, Mutationen in einem der erwähnten Gene (BRCA2 in 5,3%, ATM in 1,6%, CHEK2 in 1,9%, RAD51D in 0,4% und PALB2 in 0,4%).2 Diese Häufigkeit ist deutlich höher als in lokalisierten Stadien. Wie BRCA haben diese Gene meist eine Funktion in der Reparatur und Aufrechterhaltung der DNA.
*
Einer der Autoren, Peter Nelson, folgerte daraus, dass die Resultate ein überzeugendes Argument für eine Keimbahntestung bei diesen Patienten darstellen.
Eine weitere Studie zeigt, dass es aufgrund der Häufigkeit von gefundenen Keimbahnmutationen auch durchaus Sinn machen könnte, genetische Untersuchungen in nicht metastasierten Stadien durchzuführen, wenn gewisse Risikokonstellationen vorliegen, wie eine Familienanamnese von Prostata- oder Brustkrebs oder bei T3-Stadien und einem Gleason-Score von.

*Paneldiagnostik*

Die Erfassung solcher Mutationen kann heutzutage durch Paneltests, die gleichzeitig mittels hocheffizienter Methoden viele Gene gleichzeitig sequenzieren (NGS, next generation sequencing), auf schnellere und kostengünstigere Art erfolgen als früher mit sequenziellen Genuntersuchungen. Es gibt bereits eine Vielzahl solcher Paneltests, die von Universitäten wie auch kommerziellen Labors angeboten werden. Ein solcher Test, der die oben erwähnten Gene erfassen kann, ist der MyRisk-Test von Myriad.
Das Wissen um solche Mutationen kann die Behandlungsstrategie ändern, aber auch zur Testung von Familienangehörigen führen und damit eine entsprechende Vorsorge ermöglichen. Selbst die Therapieplanung wird durch das Wissen um diese genetischen Mutationen beeinflusst. So ist bekannt, dass Platine bei Vorhandensein von solchen Mutationen besonders gut wirken. Diese gute Wirksamkeit zeigte sich in einer retrospektiven Studie.4 Schon frühe Phase-II-Studien mit dem PARP-Inhibitor Olaparib ergaben ein gutes Ansprechen bei Prostatakarzinom mit BRCA2-Mutationen.

*Therapien beim Prostatakarzinom*

Mutationen von BRCA2, aber auch anderen Genen, die bei der DNA-Reparatur eine Rolle spielen, können einerseits angeboren sein und somit sowohl im Blut wie im Tumor selber nachweisbar sein, aber andererseits in weiteren Fällen nur im Tumor gefunden werden. Für die Therapiewahl macht dies keinen Unterschied.
Mateo et al. haben in einer innovativen Studie zeigen können, dass, falls im Tumorgewebe Mutationen in den oben erwähnten Genen gefunden wurden, das Ansprechen auf eine Therapie mit Olaparib sehr gut war. Von 50 Patienten mit vorbehandeltem kastrationsrefraktärem Prostatakarzinom fanden sich bei 16 Patienten (32%) solche Mutationen. In diesen Fällen konnte ein Ansprechen auf Olaparib in 14/16 Fällen (88%) gezeigt werden.5
Diese Veröffentlichung führte zu vielen weiteren Studien mit PARP-Inhibitoren, die aktuell durchgeführt werden bzw. in Planung sind. _Es gibt bereits mehrere unterschiedliche PARP-Inhibitoren wie Niraparib und Rucaparib,_ die in Monotherapie oder unterschiedlichen Kombinationen wie mit hormonellen Therapien oder einer Immuntherapie mit Durvalumab (Anti-PDL1) bereits in Phase-III-Studien untersucht werden.
Auch für die Vorsorge können sich im Wissen um eine BRCA-Mutation Änderungen ergeben. So empfehlen die NCCNGuidelines, bei solchen Männern ein PSAScreening schon ab 45 Jahren durchzuführen.

*Genetische Beratung*

Die Häufigkeit solcher Mutationen wie auch mögliche Auswirkungen auf die Familie sowie unterschiedliche Behandlungsmöglichkeiten belegen, dass es jetzt gute medizinische Gründe gibt, bei Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakarzinom mehr als bisher nach solchen Mutationen zu suchen.
Die nationalen und internationalen Richtlinien für genetische Testungen und deren Bezahlung durch die Krankenkassen sind zurzeit allerdings noch nicht darauf eingestellt, d.h., solche Testungen sind keine kassenpflichtigen Leistungen. Änderungen in den Richtlinien wie auch in der Regulierung der Kostenübernahme durch die Versicherer sind in den nächsten Jahren zu erwarten.
In der Schweiz dürfen medizinische Genetiker und Kliniker, die sich in der NCPTC(Network for Cancer Predisposition, Testing and Counseling)-Gruppe der SAKK treffen, auf Kosten der Krankenkassen indizierte genetische Tests veranlassen. Heute stellen sich meistens Frauen mit Brust- oder Ovarialkarzinom für eine genetische Beratung vor, manchmal geht es um das Lynch-Syndrom, nur selten jedoch werden Patienten mit Prostatakrebs für eine genetische Beratung zugewiesen. Hand in Hand mit der steigenden Zahl an Studien und Publikationen interessieren sich immer mehr Urologen dafür und wollen sich entsprechend weiterbilden.

*Genmutationen mit geringer Penetranz*

Neben diesen eher seltenen Genen mit hoher Penetranz existiert auch eine Vielzahl von Genmutationen und Genvarianten, die das Risiko eines Prostatakarzinoms zwar erhöhen, aber nur wenig, die also eine nur geringe Penetranz aufweisen. In grossen Studien, welche den Einfluss von unterschiedlichsten Genvarianten prüfen (GWAS, Genome Wide Association Studies) fanden sich über 100 SNPs, also Genvarianten, welche allein oder in Kombinationen zu einer erhöhten Prostatakarzinominzidenz führen. Ein Beispiel sind Genvarianten, die mit der Grösse eines Menschen in Verbindung stehen. Die Grösse ist assoziiert mit Genen, die einen Zusammenhang mit der Expression von IGF1 und IGF1-Rezeptor haben, welche auch als Treiber von Prostatakarzinom gelten.6
Aber auch unter Einbezug dieser Gene kann mit dem heute bekannten Wissen nur ein Teil der familiären Prostatakarzinome auf eine definierte genetische Ursache zurückgeführt werden.

*Fazit

Mutierte Gene mit Disposition zum hereditären Prostatakarzinom sind häufiger als früher angenommen, und zwar vor allem bei Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem, metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom oder ungünstigen Prognosefaktoren wie Gleason >7. Genetische Beratung und Testung können dem Patienten bei der Auswahl von Medikamenten helfen und auch Familienangehörigen eine angepasste Vorsorge ermöglichen oder andererseits den Druck aufgrund der Möglichkeit einer familiären Tumorbelastung wegnehmen. Die weite Umsetzung dieser Erkenntnisse in die Klinik erfordert noch zusätzliche Studien, wie auch eine Anpassung von Richtlinien und Regeln für die Übernahme der Kosten genetischer Untersuchungen.*

*Literatur:*

*1* Mucci J, Harris J: Familial risk and heritability of cancer among twins in nordic countries. JAMA 2016; 315: 68-76 *2* Pritchard C et al.: Inherited DNA-repair gene mutations in men with metastatic prostate cancer. NEJM 2016, 375: 443-53 *3* Giri VN et al.: Inherited mutations in men undergoing multigene panel testing for prostate cancer: emerging implications for personalized prostate cancer genetic evaluation. J Precis Oncol 2017; doi: 10.1200/ PO.16.00039 *4* Pomerantz MM et al.: The association between germline BRCA2 variants and sensitivity to platinum- based chemotherapy among men with metastatic prostate cancer. Cancer 2017; 123(18): 3532-9 *5* Mateo J et al.: DNA-repair defects and olaparib in metastatic prostate cancer. N Engl J Med 2015; 373: 1697-708 *6* Lophatananon A et al.: Height, selected genetic markers and prostate cancer risk: results from the PRACTICAL consortium. Br J Cancer 2017; 117(5): 734-43

Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Ich finde es bemerkenswert, wie schnell nach der Vorstellung von PARP 1-3 Inhibitoren hier in diesem Thread wirklich Verwertbares angekommen ist, wovon nicht nur Frauen profitieren, sondern auch Schwerbetroffene.
Weiteres lesenwerte noch im Link, da ja Rucaparib kaum bekannt ist.

https://translate.google.com/transla...AE&prev=search

PS
Liebe Sandra, ( Frau Dr. Huttner ) ich bin leider raus aus Triton III und hoffe das Beste für Deinen Vater.
Sonnige Grüss zu den Kanaren

----------


## Hans-J.

Aktuelles auf der Immuntherapie

Ja, auch die Checkpoints mausern sich und hoffentlich profitieren noch viele Betroffene von den neuen Erkenntnissen.

https://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/krankheiten/krebs/article/972922/checkpoint-blockade-krebs-erklaert-wofuer-medizin-nobelpreis-vergeben-wurde.html

Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

*https://meta-treff.weebly.com/kongresse.html*

Rudi hat mir da ein echtes Feuerwerk von neuen Erkenntnissen geliefert, was sich lohnt, step for step durchgearbeitet zu werden.
Zum einen hat man das Gefühl dass die Vorträge 1:1 ins Haus getragen werden.

Danke Rudi.

*Jetzt hat der Link alle Verknüpfungen zu allen Kongressen mit den entsprechenden Themen.
*
Hans-J.

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Hans-J.
die Links wollen leider nicht funktionieren...

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Hans-Jürgen,

und bei mir erscheint bei allen Links:

*Ups, hier hat sich ein 
Fehler eingeschlichen...*

 Fehler-Code: 403

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo, sehe das Problem der Verlinkung aus der Türkei und kann das von hier aus nicht beheben. Vielleicht findet jemand die Deutsche URL und kann das lösen.

----------


## Hartmut S

https://meta-treff.weebly.com/news

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

Die Website von Rudi ist einfach Superklasse!!!
Ich bin immer wieder begeistert  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Krebs-DNA Freaks,

Ein Link der es in sich hat:

https://www.roche.de/about/was-wir-b...NL-bi-10000537

Auch die Unterlinks wie "Personalisierte Medizin" u.a. sind lesenswert.

https://www.roche.de/about/was-wir-b...ich-krebs.html

Lest über Roche hinweg und nehmt die Inhalte.

Gruss
Hans-.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Hans-Jürgen,

nach aufmerksamen Lesens und Betrachtung der Bilddateien bleibt einem nur ehrfürchtiges Staunen ob der dargestellten Fakten über die Gene und ihre Anzahl im Körper des Menschen. Vielen Dank!

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

*High-Quality Fibroblast Activation Protein, alpha             Protein              Custom-made in Germany  auch abgekürzt FAP Protein.*

Hallo Interessierte,

diese Fettschrift habe ich bewußt gewählt.

Bekanntlich ist ja Professor Haberkorn maßgeblich an der Entwicklung von PSMA 11 - 617 zur Detektion von PCa Tumorzellen/Gewebe beteiligt.
Mittlerweile ist auch eine gewisse Ernüchterung eingetreten, denn bekanntlich sprachen nur ca. 30% an, bei weiteren 30% keine Wirkung und leider führte es auch bei einem großen Teil zu einem weiteren Progress.

Leider werden jedoch nur die ersten 30% gerne in der CT Bilder gezeigt.

Dieses neue FAP Protein soll alle Tumorzellen detektieren, PSMA negative TZ/Gewebe auch zeigen. 
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Heidelberg, Helmholtz, Dresden diesen Weg und den Motor mit höchster Drehzahl laufen läßt um diesen Forschungsansatz zur Reife zu führen.

Hans-J.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Dieses neue FAP Protein soll alle Tumorzellen detektieren, PSMA negative TZ/Gewebe auch zeigen. 
> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Heidelberg, Helmholtz, Dresden diesen Weg und den  Motor mit höchster Drehzahl laufen läßt um diesen Forschungsansatz zur  Reife zu führen.


Guten Tag Hans-Jürgen,

das wäre in der Tat großartig, wenn durch dieses neue Protein noch mehr erkannt werden könnte. 

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Im Beitrag #5 in diesem Thread hatte ich den FAPI Tracer auch erwähnt:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...d-PSMA-PET-MRT

Es dauert eine Weile bis die Bilder aufgebaut sind. In der Abbildung kann man dann sehen, wie gut die Tracer Aufnahme bei den verschiedenen Krebsarten ist. Man sieht dort, dass auch neuroendokrine Tumoren erkannt werden können.

Hier noch ein aktuelleres Bild mit Aufnahmen bei verschiedenen Tumoren:


Dies erwähnt Dr. Maurer am Ende seines Vortrages auf der EMUC:
https://eau-bb-01.s3.amazonaws.com/w...104/index.html

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Harald,

danke für das Feedback. Offenbar scheint FAP in der Diagnostik UND in der Theranostik schon weiter entwickelt wie angenommen.

@Georg,
ja, danke dass du dieses Thema schon mit eingebunden hast. Es dürfte sich lohnen, hier weiter am Ball zu bleiben.

Hier noch etwas zum Hintergrund und Verständnis:

EANM-PRESSEMITTEILUNG Nuklearmedizin:

 Neues Verfahren verbessert Bekämpfung häufiger Krebsarten (Wien, 19. März 2019) Beim Kampf gegen Krebs ist eine frühzeitige und genaue Diagnose entscheidend. Eine neue Methode der nuklearmedizinischen Bildgebung im Bereich der Positronen-Emissionstomographie (PET) ermöglicht eine exaktere Diagnose verbreiteter Karzinome wie Brust-, Darm-, Lungen- oder Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs.

 Zudem erlaubt das neue Bildgebungsverfahren, die Behandlung des Tumors entsprechend den individuellen Bedürfnissen des Patienten anzupassen. Wir zielen auf ein bestimmtes Enzym, das sich auf der Membran von Zellen befindet, die sehr häufig bei weitverbreiteten Krebsarten auftreten. Dadurch haben wir die Chance, bessere Ergebnisse als mit den bisherigen Methoden zu erzielen, sagt Professor Uwe Haberkorn, Experte der Europäischen Gesellschaft für Nuklearmedizin / European Association of Nuclear Medicine (EANM). Die wichtigste Rolle im neu entwickelten PET-Bildgebungskonzept spielt das sogenannte Fibroblasten-Aktivierungsprotein (FAP).

 Dieses Enzym ist reichlich vorhanden auf der Membran von Krebs-assoziierten Fibroblasten (CAFs / Cancer-associated fibroblasts). Diese Zellen kommen in mehr als 90 Prozent aller Epithelkarzinome vor, zu denen beispielsweise Bauchspeicheldrüsen-, Darm- und Brustkrebs gehören. Ein hohes Aufkommen von FAP deutet auf eine schlechte Prognose. Doch obwohl CAFs mit dem Wachstum und der Ausbreitung des Tumors einhergehen, handelt es sich bei ihnen nicht um Krebszellen.

 Sie sind genetisch stabiler als Krebszellen, deshalb ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit geringer, dass sie eine Therapieresistenz entwickeln. All diese Merkmale machen das FAP zu einem vielversprechenden Ziel für nuklearmedizinische Diagnose- wie auch Therapieansätze, so EANM-Experte Prof. Uwe Haberkorn, der das neue bildgebende Verfahren gemeinsam mit seinem Team in Heidelberg entwickelte. Besser als die herkömmlichen Methoden Jede PET-Untersuchung erfordert, dass dem Patienten eine kleine Menge einer radioaktiv markierten Substanz, eines sogenannten Tracers, injiziert wird. Dadurch lassen sich  biologische Prozesse wie der Stoffwechsel von Tumorzellen identifizieren und mit Hilfe des bildgebenden Systems sichtbar machen. Der bislang hauptsächlich eingesetzte Tracer ist 18F-fluorodeoxyglucose (FDG), ein radioaktiv markierter Zucker, der von Zellen mit hohem Energieverbrauch, wie Krebs- oder Hirnzellen, aufgenommen wird. Allerdings, so Prof. Haberkorn, sind die Ergebnisse, die mit FDG hinsichtlich der Tumor-Aufnahme und des Bildkontrasts erzielt werden, nicht immer zufriedenstellend. Vor diesem Hintergrund hat sein Team einen neuartigen Tracer entwickelt, der auf einem FAP-spezifischen Enzym-Inhibitor (FAPI) basiert, einem kleinen Molekül, das an FAP bindet, indem es seine chemische Reaktion blockiert. 

Den FAPI-Tracer, der mit dem Radionuklid Gallium-68 markiert wird, nehmen Tumoren in hohem Maß auf, während er zugleich in den gesunden Regionen des Körpers schnell abgebaut wird. Das führt zu kontraststarken Bildern, da seine Bindung an das umgebende gesunde Gewebe bei Tumorpatienten nur sehr schwach ist. Damit übertreffen FAPIs in wichtigen Regionen metastatischer Erkrankungen wie der Leber oder dem Gehirn die Leistung von FDG eindeutig. In einer Reihe von vorklinischen und klinischen Studien wurden die guten Resultate wiederholt nachgewiesen. Verknüpfung von Diagnose und Therapie Radioaktiv markierte FAPIs ermöglichen eine schnelle und sehr kontraststarke Bildgebung bei allen Tumoren mit einem hohen Anteil an Bindegewebszellen, erklärt Prof. Haberkorn. 

Aber sie können noch mehr: Im Gegensatz zu FDG eignen sich FAPIs auch für die Behandlung. Das liegt an chemischen Eigenschaften, die nicht nur eine Markierung mit Gallium-68 erlauben, sondern auch mit Rhenium-188 (188Re), Blei-212 (212Pb) oder Yttrium90 (90Y), die sich zur Zerstörung des Tumors einsetzen lassen. Das heißt, ein theranostischer Ansatz  eine enge, auf die Bedürfnisse des einzelnen Patienten zugeschnittene Verknüpfung von Diagnose und Therapie  scheint machbar.  

Zudem ist die FAPI-Bildgebung nicht auf Krebs beschränkt, denn sie lässt sich auf alle Prozesse anwenden, bei denen es zu einem Umbau von Gewebe kommt. Deshalb ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass diese Technik bald auch für die Untersuchung und Behandlung von nicht-onkologischen Krankheiten wie Herz-Kreislauf- und rheumatischen Erkrankungen oder Lungen-, Leber- und Nierenfibrosen zum Einsatz kommt. Bislang wurde der neue Tracer bei mehreren hundert Patienten in verschiedenen deutschen Krankenhäusern erfolgreich angewandt. In den USA und Japan wird er zur Zeit im Rahmen von vorklinischen Studien eingesetzt. 

Die FAPI-Bildgebung hat einen erfolgversprechenden Weg zur Entdeckung und Behandlung vieler bösartiger Tumoren eröffnet, und sie bietet zusätzliche Möglichkeiten mit Blick auf verschiedene andere Krankheiten, sagt Prof. Haberkorn.

www.whatisnuclearmedicine.com

Ein weiterer Forschungsansatz ist die Kombi mit PSMA Gen Antikörper zu koppeln: ( Tübingen )

https://www.mdr.de/wissen/prostata-k...erper-100.html

Und wieder aus Dresden kommt eine neue zugelassene Therapieform für Leber/Organe 

https://idw-online.de/de/news710301


Danke Rudi.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

In Ergänzung zu der neuen Theranostik FAPI-02 noch ein Link zum Querlesen. Unter English ist auch deutsche Sprache zu finden

https://archiv.ub.uni-heidelberg.de/...tserver/25155/

Hans-J.

----------


## W.Rellok

Heute in der Deutschen Ärzteblatt:




> *Olaparib zeigt Wirkung beim kastrations*resistenten Prostatakarzinom*


https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...c9f3f890fd78c9

Winfried

----------


## Hans-J.

Zu Fapi 01/TTF1 sind weitere Forschungsansätze zur Verbesserung der Theranostik Lu 177 festzustellen die offenbar das Stadium der Studien Phase 1/2 erreicht haben.

*Forschung*


                                                                                                                                                                                                 Wir sehen das Zukunftspotential der Nuklearmedizin in der starken Ausrichtung des Fachs an Biochemie und Molekularbiologie und der damit verbundenen Vielfalt möglicher neuer radioaktiv markierter Moleküle, die eine spezifische Anreicherung in den Zielregionen aufweisen.
Die Struktur der Abteilung für Nuklearmedizin mit Lokalisation an der Universität und der damit verbundenen Verfügbarkeit von Therapiebetten und eine enge Kooperation mit der am DKFZ bzw. dem Comprehensive Cancer Center angesiedelten Klinischen Kooperationseinheit Nuklearmedizin (beide Abteilungen werden von Prof. Haberkorn geleitet) und der Abteilung Radiochemie und Radiopharmakologie (Prof. Eisenhut, DKFZ) bieten optimale Bedingungen für eine Kombination von Methoden und Erkenntnissen der Grundlagenforschung mit nuklearmedizinischen Methoden. Weiterhin ermöglicht diese Struktur einen schnellen Transfer von Ergebnissen der Grundlagenforschung in die klinische Anwendung.

*I. Onkologische Fragestellungen*



In der Onkologie liegen die Ziele in der Entwicklung und Anwendung nuklearmedizinischer Verfahren zur Diagnostik und Therapie maligner Tumoren. Angestrebt werden Tracer, die sowohl zur Diagnostik als auch zur Therapie eingesetzt werden können. Dabei bestimmt das zur Markierung verwendete Isotop den Einsatz des Tracers entweder für die Diagnostik oder für die Therapie. Durch die Verwendung verschiedener Isotope kann somit ein Molekül zunächst zur Therapieplanung bzw. zur Beurteilung, ob eine Behandlung mit dem therapeutischen Gegenstück sinnvoll ist oder nicht, und dann zur Therapie selbst eingesetzt werden.

*Die derzeitigen Schwerpunkte der Abteilung Nuklearmedizin liegen bei:

*

klinischen Studien zum Nachweis von Rezidiven und Metastasen bei Patienten mit malignen Tumoren mithilfe von Fluordeoxyglukose (FDG) und Fluorthymidin (FLT). Hier sollen Änderungen des Glukosestoffwechsels bzw. die gesteigerte Proliferation erfasst werden. FDG wird dabei über eine in fast allen Tumoren erhöhte Transport und Phosphorylierungsaktivität im Tumorgewebe angereichert. Das Prinzip der Tumordarstellung mit FLT beruht auf einer während der S-Phase gesteigerten Aktivität der Thymidin Kinase I, die FLT phosphoryliert und damit zur Anreicherung des Tracers führt.Mehr dazuder Markierung von tumorspezifischen Antikörpern zur Diagnostik und Therapie. Die Evaluation der neuen Tracer erfolgt in tierexperimentellen und in klinischen Studien. Als Zieltumoren sind derzeit Pankreaskarzinome und Lymphome vorgesehen.der Synthese und Untersuchung von Peptid-Oligonucleotid-Konjugaten, d.h. der Entwicklung von Peptid-Oligonucleotid-Konjugaten, die durch rezeptorvermittelte Aufnahme in Somatostatin-Rezeptor-positive Tumorzellen aufgenommen werden können. Das Potential, das Oligonucleotide für die Therapie und Diagnostik bieten, kann aufgrund ihrer geringen zellulären Aufnahme bislang noch nicht ausreichend genutzt werden. In Organverteilungsstudien wurde die Aufnahme von synthetischen Peptid-Oligonucleotidkonjugaten in Somatostatin-Rezeptor-positive Tumoren im Tiermodell untersucht. Hierbei wurde eine selektive Aufnahme in das Tumorgewebe gefunden.der Untersuchung von Konjugaten aus Interkalatoren und Somatostatinrezeptor-affinen Peptiden: Radionuklide, die Auger-Elektronen emittieren, bewirken in unmittelbarer Nähe des Genoms große Schäden. Dieser Effekt kann für therapeutische Anwendungen insbesondere dann genutzt werden, wenn das Radionuklid durch einen Interkalator in der Nähe der DNA lokalisiert wird. Zu diesem Zweck werden Konjugate aus Interkalatoren, die mit dem Auger-Emitter 125I beladen werden können und aus Peptiden hergestellt, die Affinität zu Somatostatin-Rezeptoren aufweisen. In Organverteilungsstudien konnte im Tiermodell die selektive Aufnahme der radioaktiv markierten Konjugate in rezeptorexprimierenden Tumoren nachgewiesen werden.Optimierung der Einsatzmöglichkeiten Bifunktionell Chelatisierender Agenzien: Bifunktionelle Chelatisierende Agenzien sind potente Liganden für das Labeling Radiometallen. DOTA (1,4,7,10-tetraazacyclododecane-1,4,7,10-tetraacetic acid) bindet eine Vielzahl von Metallionen mit extrem hohen Bindungskonstanten. Aus diesem Grund ist DOTA einer der bedeutendsten Chelatoren für biologische Anwendungen. Bislang konnten jedoch noch keine effizienten Protokolle, die die Konjugation von DOTA mit hohen Ausbeuten  unter Erhalt der biologischen Aktivität  ermöglichen, entwickelt werden. Folglich wurde eine Synthese von Aktivestern von DOTA ausgearbeitet. Mit diesen gelingt es, Antikörper und weitere, beliebige Proteine unter milden Bedingungen für die nichtinvasive Bildgebung zu markieren.Entwicklung neuer Somatostatinrezeptor-affine Peptide und Peptidkonjugate: Aus der Klasse tumorspezifisch bindender Peptide konnten bis heute im klinischen Einsatz mit Peptiden mit Affinität zu den Somatostatinrezeptoren (SSTR) die besten Erfolge erzielt werden. Um das Potential des gezielten Transports mit SSTR-affinen Peptiden zu vergrößern, werden Octreotidderivate mit verbesserten pharmakokinetischen Eigenschaften entwickelt. Hierbei wird insbesondere eine Verringerung der Anreicherung in Niere und Leber angestrebt. Es wird der Einfluß hydrophiler und lipophiler Substituenten am N-Terminus auf die pharmakokinetischen Eigenschaften, sowie das Potential von Modifikationen am C-Terminus untersucht. Dabei gelingt es, mit den neuen Transportpeptiden bei hohen Anreicherungsraten im Tumorgewebe für unterschiedliche Anforderungen bezüglich der Organspezifität eine Anpassung der gewünschten pharmakokinetischen Eigenschaften zu erzielen.der Entwicklung neuer Therapien bei nicht-jodspeichernden Schilddrüsenkarzinomen. Hier werden derzeit Redifferenzierungstherapien mit Retinolsäure und mit Liganden für den peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor g (PPARg) eingesetzt.klinische Studien zur nicht-invasiven Darstellung von Apoptose. Mittels 99mTc-markiertem Annexin V soll therapie-induzierte Apoptose in Tumoren nach Strahlen- bzw. Chemotherapie nachgewiesen werden. Tracer zur Darstellung der Caspase-Aktivierung werden derzeit im Rahmen eines vom Tumorzentrum geförderten Projekts entwickelt und evaluiert.

Dieklinische Kooperationseinheit Nuklearmedizin (KKE Nuklearmedizin) beschäftigt sich mit:

der Identifizierung tumoraffiner Moleküle. Hier werden vor allem Phage Display Techniken eingesetzt, um ein Targeting von Peptiden gegen Prostata- und Schilddrüsenkarzinome zu erreichen. Die in diesen Studien erhaltenen Informationen werden für die Optimierung der Peptide für die Diagnostik der Tumoren sowie für therapeutische Zwecke durch Kopplung der Peptide an potentielle Therapeutika eingesetzt. Als Kopplungspartner kommen sowohl Chemotherapeutika als auch radioaktive Isotope in Frage. Ferner werden in präklinischen und klinischen Studien radioaktiv-markierte Antikörper zur Therapie von Lymphomen aber auch von soliden Tumoren evaluiert.dem Erfassen von Gentransfer bzw. dessen Effekte auf den Tumor. Hier werden Suizidgene wie die HSV Thymidin Kinase oder die Cytosin Deaminase verwendet. Ferner kommen Gene zum Einsatz, die zur Anreicherung radioaktiver Isotope führen sollen. Diese Strategie orientiert sich zum einen am Konzept der Radiojodtherapie und versucht durch den Transfer der Gene für den Natrium-Iodidsymporter oder von Peroxidasen eine Speicherung von 131I in den Tumoren zu erreichen. Zum andern wird versucht durch den Transfer des Norepinephrintransportergens eine Anreicherung von 131I-MIBG zu erzielen. Erste Ergebnisse zeigen, dass der Transfer dieser Gene per se nicht zu therapeutisch nutzbaren Dosen führt, der Natrium-Iodidsymporter aber als in vivo Reportergen zur nicht-invasiven Darstellung von Gentransfer oder der Promoteraktivierung eingesetzt werden kann. Der Transfer von Genen für Schilddrüsen-Transkriptionsfaktoren wie TTF1 und pax-8 oder des Gens für PPARg kann zur Darstellung von funktionellen Protein-Protein-Interaktionen genutzt werden. Ferner werden die Effekte dieser Faktoren auf die Redifferenzierung von Tumoren untersucht. Parallel findet in Kooperation mit der Abteilung Endokrinologie der Universität eine klinische Studie zur Redifferenzierung nicht-iodspeichernder Schilddrüsenkarzinome statt. Ferner können durch die Generierung von Tumorlinien mit Expression von Caspasen oder Rezeptoren neue Tracer zur Darstellung von Apoptose bzw. der Rezeptorexpression von Tumoren evaluiert werden.der Entwicklung von Tumormodellen mit Expression von Genen zur Antiangiogenese. Dies erlaubt die Messung der funktionellen Konsequenzen von Antiangiogenesestrategien mittels Positronenemissionstomographie (PET) sowie den Vergleich dieser nuklearmedizinischen Daten mit histologischen (Immunhistologie) und molekularbiologischen (Expressionsmuster) Daten. Das Projekt wird in enger Kooperation mit PD Dr. Ralf Kinscherf (Abt. für Anatomie und Zellbiologie III, Universität Heidelberg) durchgeführt. An diesen Modellen können die funktionellen Konsequenzen wie die Wirkung auf Perfusion, Proliferation oder Apoptose aber auch Abwehrmechanismen des Tumors näher charakterisiert werden. Mehr dazu der Konstruktion von gewebe- bzw. tumorspezifischen viralen Vektoren. Hier kommen Promotoren und Enhancer schilddrüsenspezifischer Gene wie Natrium-Iodid-Symporter, Peroxidase und Thyreoglobulin, sowie der Promotor/Enhancer für den Glukosetransporter Typ 1 (GLUT1) als tumorspezifisches System zum Einsatz. GLUT1 wird in den meisten Tumoren und auch sehr frühzeitig nach maligner Transformation von benignen Zellen überexprimiert.der Entwicklung neuer nuklearmedizinischer Methoden zur Tumorcharakterisierung und zum Therapiemonitoring. Neben Stoffwechselmarkern kommen auch Tracer zur Darstellung von Proliferation (3'-[18F]Fluor-3'-deoxythymidin), Apoptose (Annexin V, Caspaseinhibitoren, Caspasesubstrate), Rezeptorexpression (Somatostatin, Bombesin, Melanocortin) und Angiogenese zur Anwendung. In diesen Schwerpunkt fallen auch korrelative Untersuchungen von Tracerkinetik und molekularbiologischen Parametern und die Entwicklung von Quantifizierungsverfahren (Kompartment- versus Non-Kompartmentanalysen, parametrisches Imaging, Bildrekonstruktionsverfahren).Der präklinische Studie der Pharmakokinetik hochmolekularer Wirkstoffe. Mit den modernen Methoden der Wirkstoffentwicklung, insbesondere High-Throughput-Screening-Verfahren, können neue Wirkstoffe sehr effizient auf Ihre Bindung an spezifische Targets identifizert werden. Im Anschlus an die Identifikation der großen Anzahl, von ausschließlich in vitro charakterisierten, Leitstrukturen besteht seitens industrieller Partner Bedarf, die anschließenden Untersuchung in vivo ebenfalls mit effizienten Methoden durchzuführen. Mit nuklearmedizinischen Verfahren gelingt es, rasch pharmakokinetische Parameter zu erlangen. Insbesondere hochmolekulare Substanzen wie virale Proteine oder Antikörper lassen sich effizient und bei minimaler Beeinflussung der biologischen Aktivität radiomarkieren und im Tiermodell untersuchen.
*
Überblick über derzeit laufende klinische Studien und daran Beteiligte*

Quantitative Bestimmung der Somatostatinrezeptorendichte mit Hilfe der 68Gallium-DOTATOC Positronenemissionstomographie (Endokrinologie, Strahlentherapie, Thoraxklinik Rohrbach, Nuklearmedizin, KKE Nuklearmedizin)Strahlentherapieplanung und Verlaufsbeobachtung von Hirntumoren mithilfe von 3'-[18F]Fluor-3'-deoxythymidin und der Positronenemissions-tomographie (PET): Vergleich mit FDG-PET (Strahlentherapie, Neurologie, Nuklearmedizin)Quantitative Bestimmung der Anreicherung von 3'-[18F]Fluor-3'-deoxythymidin in malignen Tumoren mit Hilfe der Positronenemissions-tomographie (Frauenklinik, Hautklinik, Mund-Zahn-Kiefer-Klinik, Nuklearmedizin)- Funktionelle Diagnostik und chirurgische Therapie residualer Lymphome nach Chemo- oder Radiotherapie mithilfe von 3'-[18F]Fluor-3'-deoxythymidin und der Positronenemissionstomographie (PET): Vergleich mit FDG-PET (Chirurgie, Poliklinik, Thorax-Klinik Rohrbach, Nuklearmedizin)Expression des Natrium-Iodid-Symporters in Mammakarzinomen - Einfluß auf Diagnose und Therapie (Frauenklinik, Nuklearmedizin)Behandlung von Schilddrüsenkarzinomen mit Rosiglitazon (Avandia®)  (Endokrinologie, Nuklearmedizin)Neoadjuvante Strahlentherapie (10 ´ 2.5Gy) bei Patienten mit Pankreaskarzinom zur Verminderung des Lokalrezidivs nach kurativer Resektion (Chirurgie, Strahlentherapie, Nuklearmedizin)PET zum Therapiemonitoring und Restaging bei Bronchialkarzinomen (Med Klinik A Klinikum Ludwigshafen, KKE Nuklearmedizin)PET zum Therapiemonitoring und Restaging beim multiplen Myelom (Med Klinik A Klinikum Ludwigshafen, KKE Nuklearmedizin)PET zum initialen Staging und vergleich mit Genexpression beim kolorektalen Karzinom (Chirurgie Klinikum Ludwigshafen, KKE Nuklearmedizin)Pharmakologische Studien im Rahmen der präklinischen Entwicklung neuer Wirkstoffe (Axaron Bioscience AG, Heidelberg, november AG, Erlangen)
*Geplante Studien*

Phase II/III-Studie mit Technetium 99mTc-Hynic-rh-Annexin V zur Apoptose-Szintigraphie bei Patienten mit lokal fortgeschrittenem (Stadium IIIB) oder metastasiertem (Stadium IV) Nicht-Kleinzelligem - Lungenkarzinom (NSCLC): Multicenterstudie mit insgesamt 120 Patienten, wird in diesem Jahr voraussichtlich noch anlaufen.Offene, randomisierte Phase I / II Studie, zum Vergleich der Sicherheit, Verträglichkeit, Pharmakokinetik und Wirksamkeit von intraarteriell oder intravenös verabreichtem 131I l-Kab201 bei Patienten mit inoperablem Pankreas Adenokarzinom: 24 Patienten, wird in diesem Jahr voraussichtlich noch anlaufen.Dosiseskalationsstudie mit einem 177Lutetium markierten anti-CD19 Antikörper (BCE19) bei Patienten mit Non-Hodgkin Lymphom: maximal 30 Patienten, wird Ende 2003/Anfang 2004 anlaufenSequentielle Therapie mit Zevalin, BEAM und autologer Stammzelltransplantation bei patienten mit rezidiviertem oder therapierefraktärem CD20-positivem follikulärem Lymphom: zusammen mit Poliklinik, ca. 10 Patienten für Pilotphase, anschließend multizentrische Studie. Geplant für 2004.Klinische Phase II Studie bei Patienten mit metastasierenden Schilddrüsenkarzinom (MTC): Verlaufsbeobachtung mit PET unter Glivec-Therapie: Ca. 20 Patienten, wird Ende 2003/Anfang 2004 anlaufen.Einsatz rekombinanter Antikörper gegen Cytokeratine zur Diagnostik und Therapie von Adenokarzinomen des Kolon und Pankreas. zusammen mit Affitech, präklinische und klinische StudienEngineering and Radiolabeling Peptides and Single Domain Antibodies for Cancer Diagnosis and Treatment zusammen mit: THE NATIONAL RESEARCH COUNCIL OF CANADA (NRC), zunächst präklinische Studie, läuft zur Zeit an.

Hier der Link für das Ganze:
https://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg....zin/forschung/

Gruss Hans-J. und ein weiter so im Neuen Jahr

----------


## Benton

Die zitierte Web-Seite ist wohl etwas veraltet? Unter "Geplante Studien"  sind Studien genannt, die 2003/2004 anlaufen sollen. Zudem scheint das  Prostatakarzinom außer in allgemeinen Tumorproblemen keine Rolle zu  spielen, es wird nur einmal nebenbei erwähnt.

Gruß

Benton

----------


## Hans-J.

Zwei Pauckenschläge zum Jahresbeginn:

1.  Zum PSA 

https://biermann-medizin.de/iqwig-nu...9.+Januar+2020

2.  Zur Verbesserung von Lu 177 

https://biermann-medizin.de/pilotstu...9.+Januar+2020

Dann nichts wie ran in die Studien.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Hans,

ich möchte zu Deinen Ausführungen gerne noch einen LInk anführen weil es ebenfalls um eine Verbesserung der LU 177 Behandlung geht , ebenfalls von Prof. Ezziddin

https://www.uni-saarland.de/universi...ikel/nr/21306/

Reiner

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hans,




> Die Intuition der Ärzte erwies sich als richtig: „Wir konnten nachweisen, dass mit der Gabe von Enzalutamid die PSMA-Dichte auf der Tumoroberfläche deutlich zugenommen hat, selbst wenn es eigentlich gar keine Wirkung mehr in seinem ursprünglichen Sinn gezeigt hat und schon abgesetzt wurde“, erläutert Ezziddin. Zwar umfasste ihre Studie nur zehn Patienten. „Aber wir konnten nach der Gabe von Enzalutamid bei allen einen deutlichen Anstieg der PSMA-Moleküle auf den Tumorzellen feststellen. Auf diese Weise ist es uns möglich, viel mehr radioaktive Substanz in die Tumorzellen einzuschleusen und diese gezielt bis auf Mikrometerebene hinab zu von innen zu bestrahlen.“ Damit lassen sich Prostatatumore künftig viel effizienter und schonender mit der PSMA-gerichteten Radioligandentherapie behandeln.


es geht voran ,
diese Studie hab ich mal gelesen,ich könnte ja vieleicht auch ein Patient dafür sein.
im Moment stehe ich kurz vor der Medikation von Abirateron,ist mit diesem Medikament auch geforscht worden ?
wo könnte man denn da mal nachfragen.?
soweit ich gelesen habe und auch von zwei Mitgliedern hier im Forum bestätigt ist das Abirateron gut verträglich.
wie lange es wirkt weiß nur der Wind ?
Enzalutamid nach Abirateron soll ja nicht mehr gut wirken.
vieleicht gibt es noch eine Meinung dazu hier im Forum.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Hans-J.

Danke Reiner für den Link über die Kombi oder Tandem Bestrahlung mit dem Beta und Alphastrahler.
Im Laufe der Jahre habe ich in unserem Kreis von Schwerbetroffenen so viele sterben sehen, dass es mir schwerfällt ein objektives Bild von Ac 225 zu zeichnen.
Ja, die Dosis wurde stark reduziert. Und vielleicht darf man auch den Stand vor 4-5 Jahren nicht mehr mit den heutigen, neuen Erkenntnissen gleichsetzen.

Jedoch habe ich zu viel erlebt mit dieser Kombi, dass ich mehr den Weg präferiere, die PSMA Dichte so zu erhöhen, dass die Dosierung reduziert werden kann.
Du siehst ja anhand der Verbesserungen, dass hier etwas in Bewegung kommt.

Leider werden immer die schönen Bilder der Metastasenreduzierung gezeigt, aber wo bleiben die anderen ca. 2/3 Betroffenen?

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Adam,

Enza nach Abi ist die 1. Wahl aus vielen Gründen. siehe Link Prof. Gschwend Abschnitt

https://www.oncotrends.de/asco-2018-...acetat-426936/

Ich bin nun mit Abi im dritten Jahr unterwegs und habe nun ein Analogon hinzugenommen.
Bis dahin habe ich Abi alleine genommen - natürlich mit Dexa - die biologische Verfügbarkeit mit Olivenöl nüchtern erhöhen können. Nach einer PSA Konsolidierung jetzt mit Firmagon. 

Ja, Abi ist sehr gut verträglich, aber mit Firmagon sind die NW gestiegen.
Die mögliche weitere Enza Therapie kann manches positiv beeinflussen.  ( Siehe Link )

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Nun Hans,

wenn es weiterhin so voran geht, ich finde natürlich die Studie, bei welcher die PSMA Dichte erhöht werden kann auch besser, dann könnten die Bilder der Metastasenreduzierung auch mal mehr werden. Aber man klammert sich an jeden Strohhalm. Was mich an der Lu/Ac Studie aufhorchen lies, das die Nebenwirkungen der Speicheldrüsen nicht mehr auftraten. 
Suchen wir weiterhin nach Möglichkeiten und hoffen auf medizinische Studienerfolge.

Reiner

----------


## Hans-J.

Reiner,
natürlich ist es wichtig, dass wir jeder Neuerung aufgeschlossen bleiben.
Lass mich noch folgendes anfügen, Knochenmetastasen tangieren das Knochenmark, dieses wird aus meiner Sicht zu wenig publiziert. Wahrscheinlich, weil dieses nicht gerne zur Kenntnis genommen wird.
Jede Bestrahlung, ob Alpha, Beta, Gammastrahler oder Ionen, reduzieren das blutbildende Knochenmark ( Rotes Blutbild )
Solange blutbildendes Knochenmark - an anderer Stelle - das ausgleichen kann, kein Problem.

Wenn durch die PSMA Dichte der Wirkungsgrad der aktiven Bestrahlung durch Lu/Ac erhöht werden kann, bei gleichzeitiger Reduzierung der Strahlendosis, profitieren davon auch die Speicheldrüsen&Co.

Also nichts wie ran in die Studien mit Kohorten die eine bessere Aussage zulassen.

----------


## Hans-J.

Ich habe im Nachgang noch ein Link eingeführt.
Diese Ansätze stellen eine kleine Zusammenfassung dar.

Hier öffnet sich durch Anklicken der Bilder weitere Kommentare von Forschunsschmiden die hochinteressant sind.

https://www.mdr.de/wissen/prostata-k...erper-100.html

----------


## Hans-J.

*Knochenmetastasen verstehen  Ansätze zur besseren Diagnose und Therapie | Kategorie: Wissenschaft*

In den kommenden drei Jahren fördert die Deutsche Forschungsgemeinschaft (DFG) ein überregional konzipiertes Netzwerk aus Tumor- und Knochenforschern. Deren Ziel ist es, die Entstehung von Knochenmetastasen besser zu verstehen. In diesem Schwerpunktprogramm unter Koordination der Hochschulmedizin Dresden sollen Schlüsselmechanismen der Knochenbesiedlung durch Tumoren und die sich anschließende Kommunikation zwischen den Zellen aufgeklärt werden. 
Das Ziel ist: 
neue Ansätze zur Prävention und Therapie von Knochenmetastasen zu finden. Dazu stehen den Wissenschaftlern künftig insgesamt sechs Millionen Euro zur Verfügung.

Es ist allzu oft Realität, dass wir Patientinnen und Patienten in unserer Sprechstunde sehen, die ihre Tumorerkrankung bereits vor Jahren beziehungsweise Jahrzehnten erfolgreich besiegt haben. Dann kommt es plötzlich, die Krankheit ist fast schon vergessen, zu Knochenmetastasen, also der Tumor hat gestreut, ist herangewachsen und hat den Knochen zumindest teilweise zerstört, sagt Professor Lorenz Hofbauer, Knochenspezialist und Leiter des UniversitätsCentrums für Gesundes Altern am Universitätsklinikum Carl Gustav Carus Dresden. Besonders betroffen sind Patientinnen und Patienten mit den beiden häufigsten Tumorerkrankungen von Mann und Frau. Brustkrebserkrankungen und auch das Prostatakarzinom metastasieren bevorzugt in den Knochen. Die Diagnose kommt dann nach zehn bis fünfzehn Jahren  ein Schock. Genau diese Situation ist für den Arzt Professor Hofbauer die Motivation, sich schon viele Jahre mit dem Phänomen der Knochenmetastasen zu beschäftigen.

Knochenmetastasen sind eine schwerwiegende Spätkomplikation vieler Tumorerkrankungen. Schon zu Beginn der Erkrankung siedeln sich vereinzelte zirkulierende Krebszellen (circulating tumor cells; *CTC) im Knochenmark* an, wo sie sich erst nach Jahren zu Metastasen entwickeln.

Bislang sind die Aussichten einer Heilung sehr gering. Denn wenn eine Knochenmetastase erkannt wird, ist das immer ein Zeichen dafür, dass der Tumor schon fortgeschritten ist. Das heißt, die Betroffenen haben eine hohe Tumorlast  viele Tumorzellen, die sich eben auch schon im Knochen angesiedelt haben. Natürlich gibt es Möglichkeiten der Behandlung, sagt Lorenz Hofbauer, man kann operieren, man kann eine Chemotherapie durchführen, auch eine Strahlentherapie. 
Es gibt auch Medikamente. Aber es ist tatsächlich so, dass bei Knochenmetastasen weniger von einer Heilung gesprochen wird, der Fokus ist hin zur Linderung verschoben. Denn hat der Tumor in den Knochen gestreut, dann haben die Tumorzellen bereits zu einem Ungleichgewicht zwischen Knochenabbau und Knochenaufbau und so zu einer massiven Zerstörung geführt.

Die Herausforderung für die Wissenschaftler um Professor Hofbauer ist es, jetzt schneller zu sein als die Tumorzellen und die Mechanismen zu verstehen, warum diese Zellen sich über Jahre verstecken können, bis sie einen Teilungsimpuls bekommen. Wir gehen davon aus, dass hormonelle Veränderungen, ein Vitamin D Mangel oder genetische Ursachen ursächlich sein könnten und eine Informationskaskade in Gang setzen, sagt Professor Hofbauer. Ein Aspekt, den die Wissenschaftler derzeit schon untersuchen. In den nächsten Jahren geht es auch darum, dass man Antworten auf weitere Fragen findet:

 Warum metastasieren ausgerechnet Brust- und Prostatakrebszellen in den Knochen? Wie schaffen es die Zellen, sich unbemerkt vom Immunsystem zu verstecken? Welche Informationen sind erforderlich, damit sich Tumorzellen in der Zirkulation maximal anpassen können? Wie schaffen sie es, auch unter Sauerstoffmangel zu überleben? Wie finden die Zellen im Körper überhaupt den Knochen und damit wohl eines der besten Verstecke vor einer Chemotherapie?

 Was versetzte sie in eine Art Winterschlaf und was weckt sie auf?

Damit diese Fragen beantwortet werden können, haben Tumor- und Knochenforscher aus Hamburg, Lübeck, Erlangen und Würzburg die µBone-Initiative ins Leben gerufen. Die Deutsche Forschungsgemeinschaft würdigt das große translationale Potenzial des Konsortiums mit einer Bewilligung des Forschungsvorhabens.

Quelle: Universitätsklinikum Carl Gustav Carus Dresden

Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Erklärungen zu der Vielzahl der Bestrahlungsarten, zu Lernzwecken mir zur Verfügung gestellt.*

*IMRT / IGRT / VMAT Rapid Arc - Methode
*
Diese neuartigen Bestrahlungstechniken liefern eine äußerst präzise und gleichmäßig verteilte Dosis unter maximaler Schonung eng benachbarter Risikoorgane.
*Intensitätsmodulierte Radiotherapie (IMRT), 

volumen-modulierte Radiotherapie
(volumetric modulated arc therapy - VMAT), 

bildgeführte Radiotherapie
(image guided radiotherapy - IGRT)
*
Besondere Verwendung finden diese Verfahren bei komplex geformten Zielvolumina, die ein Risikoorgan wie z.B. das Rückenmark teilweise umschließen.
Hierzu werden viele einzelne Felder mit niedriger Dosis einer Einstrahlrichtung auf das Zielvolumen gerichtet. Durch die resultierende Überlagerung aller Felder kommt es zu einer Intensitätsmodulation des Gesamtfeldes. 

Üblicherweise werden IMRT-Behandlungen mit 7-9 Einstrahlrichtungen mit bis zu 30 Subfeldern verabreicht. Eine Sonderform ist die sog. VMAT, bei der kontinuierlich bogenförmig um das Zielgebiet unter Variation der Geschwindigkeit der Rotation, der Dosisleistung sowie der Ausblendung durch sog. MLC (multi leaf collimator - Viellamellenkollimator) bestrahlt wird. Hierdurch können innerhalb weniger Minuten (ca. 4 bis 8 Minuten) hochkomplexe Zielvolumina auf den Millimeter genau bestrahlt werden. Durch die zusätzliche sog. FFF-Technik (flattening free filter - Radiotherapie ohne Ausgleichsfilter) können bei der Radiochirurgie mit Einzeitdosen von bis zu 20 Gy die Behandlungszeiten erheblich reduziert werden (von ca. 30 bis 40 Minuten) auf ca. 5 Minuten.

Bestandteil jeder IMRT/VMAT-Behandlung ist eine vorherige Überprüfung der exakten Positionierung des Patienten mittels sog. Kegelstrahl-Computertomographie (CBCT - cone beam computed tomography). Dieses CT wird mit dem Linearbeschleuniger selbst unmittelbar vor der Bestrahlung erstellt und das CT-Bild mit dem Planungs-CT-Bild verglichen. Dank eines Robotertisches können so innerhalb kürzester Zeit Lagerungsungenauigkeiten erkannt und ausgeglichen werden. 

Hierdurch kann präziser und schonender für den Patienten behandelt werden. Es können so auch früher Korrekturen am Zielvolumen vorgenommen werden, sollten größeren Veränderungen während der Therapie auftreten. Man nennt das Verfahren bildgeführte Radiotherapie oder IGRT (image guided raditherapy).

*Stereotaktische Therapie - Methode
*
Die stereotaktische Radiotherapie stellt eine besondere, sehr aufwendige und hochpräzise Form der Strahlentherapie dar.

Entwickelt wurde die stereotaktische Radiotherapie erstmalig für die nicht-invasive Behandlung von Tumoren des Gehirns als Alternative zur Operation und wird hier insbesondere als Einzeitbehandlung durchgeführt. Sie wird auch als Radiochirurgie bezeichnet. Mittlerweile können auch Ziele außerhalb des Gehirns mit einer einzigen hohen Dosis oder mit einigen wenigen Fraktionen als sog. fraktionierte stereotaktische Strahlentherapie (in der Regel 3 bis 10 Bestrahlungen innerhalb von ein bis zwei Wochen) durchgeführt werden. Das Ziel ist die Zerstörung des Tumors bzw. die Inaktivierung von Geweben wie Gefäßmissbildungen bei minimaler Belastung des gesunden Gewebes.

*Die Technik
*
Zur Behandlung stehen in unserer Praxis sowohl ein *Gammaknife Perfexion* zur Radiochirurgie von Tumoren bzw. auch gutartigen Erkrankungen des Gehirns als auch ein *Varian TrueBeam STX* bzw. *Truebeam* System zur Verfügung. Letztere Maschine ist eine speziell für stereotaktische Behandlungen ausgerüsteter Linearbeschleuniger, bei dem einen spezieller Viellamellenkollimator (_MLC - multi leaf collimator_) mit nur 2,5 mm Dicke verwendet wird, der eine besonders feine Formung des Therapiestrahls ermöglicht. Vor jeder Behandlung können mittels eines hochwertigen Kegelstrahl-Computertomogramms (_kV Cone-beam CT_) die exakte Positionierung des Patienten in kürzester Zeit überprüft und eventuelle Abweichungen mittels eines Robotertisches korrigiert werden.

Darüber hinaus kann eine atemgesteuerte Therapie an diesem Gerät erfolgen, welches ggf. bei Behandlungen insbesondere von Lungentumoren sinnvoll sein kann. Dank extrem hoher Dosisraten und der _RapidArc-Technologie_ (_VMAT_  volumetrische intensitätsmodulierte Arc Therapie) können selbst sehr komplexe Zielvolumina in kürzester Zeit (in der Regel innerhalb weniger Minuten) bestrahlt werden. Dabei dreht sich das Gerät um den Patienten herum, während sich das Bestrahlungsfeld kontinuierlich an das zu erfassende Volumen anhand von kleinsten Lamellenbewegungen, mit dem so genannten Multi-Leaf-Kollimator, anpasst.
Der Vorteil dabei ist, dass der Organbewegung, die unter anderem durch Atmung hervorgerufen wird, entgegengewirkt werden kann. Dies bedeutet mehr Behandlungskomfort für unsere Patienten.

Zukünftig wird mittels der dynamischen adaptiven Radiotherapie (_DART_) sogar die tägliche Anpassung des Zielvolumens an sich verändernde Tumorgrößen möglich sein.

*Die Indikationen*
*Erkrankungen des Gehirns
*

HirnmetastasenRezidive von bösartigen Hirntumoren wie Glioblastomen oder MeningeomenKarniopharyngeomeMeningeomeAkustikusneurinomeGefäßmissbildungen (AVM)Trigeminusneuralgien
*
Erkrankungen außerhalb des Gehirns*

Rezidive von Kopf-HalstumorenLungenkarzinome im frühen StadiumMetastasen der LungeMetastasen der NebennierenLebertumorenLebermetastasenMetastasen der Wirbelsäule
*
Die Kosten*
Die Kosten der fraktionierten stereotaktischen Strahlentherapie werden von den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen übernommen. Es entstehen keine zusätzlichen Kosten für Patienten. Die Kostenübernahme der Radiochirurgie mit einer einzigen Behandlung muss bei gesetzlich versicherten Patienten beantragt werden.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## buschreiter

Danke für diese Zusammenfassung! Als jemand, der mal in 2015 mit RapidArc bestrahlt wurde, kommt man sich ja bald wie ein Outsider vor. War halt 40 mal, aber ich habe es gut vertragen.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Hypoxie in Tumoren als Achillesverse für die Diagnostik

*In Vorjahren haben wir im Forum intensiv über den Warburg Effekt diskutiert. Reoxygenierung als Waffe gegen die Hypoxie.
Nun gekommen in der Diagnostik.

Das Potential liegt auf der Hand.

vergangene Woche fand in Berlin der *34. Deutsche Krebskongress* statt. Wie schon auf der DGHO-Jahrestagung zählte der Wissenstransfer zu den wichtigen Themen: Das Wissen in der Onkologie explodiert, doch wie findet es schnell den Weg in die Kliniken und Praxen? Gerade bei neuen Therapien ist es wichtig, Wissen aus der Anwendung zu sammeln, um Evidenzlücken zu schließen und Nebenwirkungen zu reduzieren. Das gelte besonders für innovative komplexe medizinische Verfahren, erklärte *Dr. Johannes Bruns, Generalsekretär der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft:

* Viele Fachleute setzen sich deshalb mittlerweile dafür ein, dass *neue Therapien zunächst nur von wenigen Innovationszentren mit dem entsprechenden Know-how verantwortet werden;* sie sollten sich zur Teilnahme an *spezifischen Qualitätssicherungsmaßnahmen* und an *industrieunabhängigen Registerstudien* verpflichten und dabei eng mit den Leistungserbringern zusammenarbeiten, die die Betroffenen am Wohnort betreuen.

Ferner gab es letzte Woche Neuigkeiten zur *Diagnostik von Hirntumoren:* Wissenschaftler der Uniklinik Köln haben in enger Zusammenarbeit mit dem Forschungszentrum Jülich untersucht, wie man bei Hirntumorpatienten mittels *Positronen-Emissions-Tomographie (PET) mit radioaktiv markierten Aminosäuren wie F-18-Fluorethyltyrosin (FET) wertvolle Zusatzinformationen erheben* *kann.* Dabei zeigte sich u.a., dass bestimmte *Biomarker* eine hohe prognostische Aussagekraft haben. Vor allem traf dies auf Patienten mit neu *diagnostizierten niedriggradigen Tumoren* zu, die bestimmte bildgebende Zeichen in der FET-PET (sog. *Photopenic Defects)* aufwiesen. diese Patientengruppe scheint unabhängig von der gewählten Therapie eine *deutlich ungünstigere Prognose* zu haben.

Den *Warburg-Effekt* machen sich Wissenschaftler vom Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum zunutze: Sie haben eine neue Technik entwickelt, um mithilfe von Sauerstoff Gehirntumoren in Magnetresonanztomographie besser erkennen zu können. Dabei wurden zehn Probanden, bei denen ein Gehirntumor diagnostiziert worden war, mit der neuen Sauerstoff-MRT untersucht. Das Ergebnis war wirklich eindrücklich: Die Tumoren erschienen im Bild als *dunkle Flecken,* weil hier kein *Stoffwechsel mit Sauerstoff* stattfand, schildert der *Arzt und Physiker Dr. Daniel Paech.* Uns hat überrascht, dass dies *sowohl bei höhergradigen aggressiven Tumoren als auch bei weniger aggressiven niedriggradigen Tumoren* der Fall war.

Hans-J

----------


## Hans-J.

*Telomerase, was das ist, wie es in Verbindung mit Krebs funktioniert, einfach erklärt.*

https://www.besiege-den-tod.de/alter...schaerfen.html

Gruss
Hans-J.

PS
Rudi für die Einleitung

----------


## WernerE

Danke Hans-J.,

sehr interessant, aber wohl für die aktuell Betroffene in zu weiter Ferne.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hans,



> Ja, Abi ist sehr gut verträglich, aber mit Firmagon sind die NW gestiegen.
> Die mögliche weitere Enza Therapie kann manches positiv beeinflussen. ( Siehe Link )


habe gesehen Du bist jetzt auf einem sehr hohen PSA.
hast Du nicht die Möglichkeit  die Radiolingandentheraphie anzuwenden ?

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Adam,

vielen Dank für den Beistand und den Tipp.

Ja, nach einem Doppelpack Erytrozythenkonzentrate ist mein HB Wert stark gestiegen. Die dabei entstandene Eisenüberladung - die von TZ gierig aufgenommen wird - reagiert mit einem steilen Anstieg des PSA.

Da ich den PSA Wert jedoch nicht therapieren möchte, sondern nur die CTC's am Einnisten hindern möchte - zur Vermeidung von weiteren Metastasen - habe ich den steilen Anstieg in Kauf nehmen müssen um die Reoxygenierung wieder zu triggern. Hierüber habe ich ja schon in Vorjahren ausführlich ausgeführt.

Der Wechsel von Zytiga nach Xtandi in Verbindung mit Firmagon kann dazu nicht beitragen. Die systemischen Therapien drücken den HB Wert. Jedoch der Blutfarbstoff soll ja bekanntlich o2 transportieren. Eine Knochenmarkserkrankung wird also immer das rote Blutbild vermindern.

Eine hochleistungs CT ergab im Becken mit Oberschenkelbrucherfassung - keine Zunahme von Metastasen, ruhende M. zum Vorbefund, starke Sklerosierung in vormals befallenen Stellen. Mit der Folge von leichten Versteifungen.

Wir, d.s. Prof. Ko, Prof. Wilhelm wollen exakt 3 Monate so weitertherapieren, wobei ich jetzt - nach einem Monat Therapiewechsel Artemisinin einsetze.

So wirkt Artemisinin:
https://www.maintrac.de/Grundlagen/Naturheilmittel/artemisinin/

und jetzt die Wissenschaft:
https://www.uni-wuerzburg.de/rvz/neuigkeiten/single/news/neue-erkenntnisse-ueber-die-molekulare-wirkungsweise-des-anti-malaria-wirkstoffs-artemisinin/
https://www.duale-medizin.de/behandlungsmethoden/biologische-chemotherapie/

Adam, wenn du genau die NW von Lu 177/ oder Kombi Alphastrahler auf das Blutbild betrachtest und ich mitansehen mußte, wieviele Schwermitbetroffene nach Lu 177 verstorben sind, meine Erfahrungen mit Alpharadin mit einbringe, kann ich nur unter Abwägung der Lebensqualität - immer unter Berücksichtigung des Stadiums - davon abraten.

Der beigefügte Link gibt darüber Auskunft, warum die derzeitigen Therapien in der Wirkung so vermindert oder nur ganz kurz wirken können bei Schwerbetroffene.
Es lohnt ihn zu lesen. Dieser mag zwar alt sein, aber immer noch aktuell und reiht sich lückenlos ein in Beitrag Nr. #191.

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/17...mor-bekaempfen

Gruss 
Hans-J.

PS
Es geht mir zur Zeit gut, bin mobil - natürlich Corona eingeschränkt - aber es ging mir schon wesentlich schlechter, besonders unter Alpharadin.

----------


## Hans-J.

Aktivierung der NK = Killerzeller, Hypoxie u.a.

Meine seit Jahren vorgetragene Ausführungen auf der Suche nach Fingerzeigen, wo der Tumor seine Achillesverse hat und das körpereigene Immunsystem lahmlegt, scheint in der Wissenschaft angekommen zu sein.
Zumindest was die Immuntherapien verbessern und die natürlichen Killerzellen wieder aktiv werden läßt.
Lesenswert die weiteren Buttons zu anderen Themen.

https://biermann-medizin.de/hif-1%ce%b1-bremst-natuerliche-killerzellen-aus/

Gruss Hans-J.

PS Rudi was für Immuntherapienansätze

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hans,
so versiert wie Du bin was PK betrifft bin ich nicht und verstehe halt auch nicht alles.




> Der Wechsel von Zytiga nach Xtandi in Verbindung mit Firmagon kann dazu nicht beitragen. Die systemischen Therapien drücken den HB Wert.


würdest Du den Wechsel ohne Firmagon machen ?
der Urologe würde das doch nicht mitmachen wollen oder ?

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Hans-J.

@Adam,
Firmagon arbeitet auf der Testosteronunterdrückung über die Hypophyse. 
Zytiga auf Zellebene.

Wenn du Abi begonnen hast und es wirkt - hatte ich auch so - habe ich die Spritze zunächst nicht genommen und das meinem Onkologen auch mitgeteilt.
Diese Auszeit war für mich ganz wichtig, denn der Testo geht nach jahrerlanger ADT so gut wie kaum noch hoch. Natürlich bedarf das eine regelmäßigen Überprüfung.
So war Abi einigermaßen erträglich, mit Firmagon - beschissen - 

Mit zunehmendem Wirkungsverlust von Abi habe ich dann Firmagon hinzugenommen (müssen)
Nach Absetzen von Abi und einmonatiger Pause in Vorbereitung auf Xtandi habe ich Firmagon weiterlaufen lassen. Keiner weiß, wie sich Abi - auf zellulärer Ebene und das Antiandrogenwirkende Xtandi verträgt. In dieser Phase zog der PSA los.

Mein Zitat Abi/Xtandi mußt du im Zusammenhang sehen, den ich im Moment so nicht kommentieren kann.



> Der Wechsel von Zytiga nach Xtandi in Verbindung  mit Firmagon kann dazu nicht beitragen. Die systemischen Therapien  drücken den HB Wert.


Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Zielgerichtete Therapie bei metastasiertem Prostatakrebs mit bestimmtem genetischem Profil?*

17.12.2019 
Angaben zum Autor und/oder zum Fachberater finden Sie am Ende des Beitrags.


*Erste Ergebnisse stimmen zuversichtlich.

*
Unter bestimmten Umständen kann es sich auszahlen, Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs, der sich bereits mit Metastasen in andere Organe ausgebreitet hat, mit einem sogenannten PARP-Hemmer zu behandeln. Das geht aus den Ergebnissen einer Phase II-Studie hervor, die in der Fachzeitschrift Lancet erschien.

Eine Behandlung mit einem PARP-Hemmer lohnt nur dann, wenn im Erbgut der Krebszellen bestimmte Veränderungen vorliegen. PARP-Hemmer blockieren bestimmte Enzyme, die sogenannten Poly(ADP-Ribose)-Polymerasen.* Dadurch verhindern sie, dass (gewollte) DNA-Schäden, die infolge der Chemotherapie an den Krebszellen verursacht werden, wieder repariert werden können, was den Untergang der Krebszellen begünstigt.* 

An der Studie nahmen Patienten ab 18 Jahren teil, bei deren Tumor eine bestimmte Veränderung vorlag, die die Reparatur von DNA-Schäden bereits einschränkt. Dieser Effekt könne durch den PARP-Hemmer quasi verstärkt werde, so die Hoffnung der Wissenschaftler. Die Patienten erhielten eine Therapie mit dem PARP-Hemmer, wobei zwei verschiedene Dosierungen angewendet wurden.


Mehr als die Hälfte der Patienten, die die etwas höhere Dosis des PARP-Hemmers erhielten, und knapp 40 Prozent der Patienten mit der niedrigeren Dosis sprachen auf die Behandlung gut an. Die häufigste Nebenwirkung der Therapie war Blutarmut. Auch schwere Nebenwirkungen traten bei einigen Patienten auf.
In dieser Studie habe die Therapie mit einem PARP-Hemmer bei ausgewählten Patienten mit metastasiertem Prostatakrebs eine gute Wirkung gegen den Tumor gezeigt. Dies müsse nun in weiteren größeren Studien überprüft werden. In einer Phase III-Studie, die anlässlich des ESMO Ende September vorgestellt wurde, hatten sich bereits ähnliche Ergebnisse angedeutet.

*Quellen:*
Mateo J et al. Olaparib in patients with metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer with DNA repair gene aberrations (TOPARP-B): a multicentre, open-label, randomised, phase 2 trial. Lancet Oncology, Onlinevorabveröffentlichung am 2. Dezember 2019, https://doi.org/10.1016/S1470-2045(19)30684-9
Hussain M et al. PROfound: Phase 3 study of olaparib versus enzalutamide or abiraterone for metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer (mCRPC) with homologous recombination repair (HRR) gene alterations. Annals of Oncology (2019) 30 (suppl_5): v851-v934. 10.1093/annonc/mdz394

PS
Das Olaparib recht erfolgreich bei anderen Entitäten eingesetzt wird ist bekannt und ich habe schon öfter das Stiefkinddasein "Prostatakrebs" angemosert. Aber es scheint jetzt doch weiterzugehen.

Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Metastasierung von Prostatakrebs: Bei duktalen Adenokarzinomen selbst bei niedrigem PSA möglich*

05.06.2020 
Angaben zum Autor und/oder zum Fachberater finden Sie am Ende des Beitrags.


*Die Tumoren können sich in verschiedene Organe ausbreiten.  

*Duktale Adenokarzinome der Prostata, eine Form von Prostatakrebs, können sich in verschiedene Organe ausbreiten. Bei der Nachsorge sollten bildgebende Verfahren eingesetzt werden, um einen Rückfall und Metastasen rechtzeitig zu erkennen, wie Wissenschaftler in der Fachzeitschrift Cancer schreiben.

In der Studie waren die Daten von Patienten mit neu diagnostiziertem duktalem Adenokarzinom der Prostata untersucht worden, wobei nur diejenigen berücksichtigt wurden, bei denen schon zu Beginn Metastasen, also Tochtergeschwülste, in anderen Organen festgestellt wurden oder die nach der Therapie Metastasen entwickelten. 

Von 164 Patienten hatten 112 bereits bei der Erstdiagnose Metastasen, bei 52 traten sie im weiteren Verlauf nach der Therapie auf. Dabei hatten die Patienten mit Metastasen bei der Erstdiagnose höhere Werte an Prostata-spezifischem Antigen (PSA) als diejenigen, die erst später an Metastasen erkrankten. Sie sprachen in der Regel auch nicht gut auf systemische, also im ganzen Körper wirkende Therapien an, ihre Krankheit schritt in vielen Fällen trotz verschiedener solcher Therapien weiter voran. 

Die Metastasen konnten unterschiedliche Organe betreffen, darunter auch die Knochen und verschiedene innere Organe. Bei den Patienten, die erst nach der Therapie Metastasen entwickelten, betrafen diese häufiger die Lunge. 45 Patienten, deren Behandlung zunächst auf Heilung abzielte, entwickelten innerhalb von durchschnittlich rund zwei Jahren (knapp ein Monat bis zu sieben Jahre) nach der Therapie Metastasen, obwohl ihr PSA-Wert niedrig blieb. 
Offenbar können duktale Adenokarzinome der Prostata auch dann in andere Organe metastasieren, wenn der PSA-Wert dies nicht vermuten lässt, weil er niedrig bleibt, so die Schlussfolgerung der Studienautoren. Deshalb sollten bei Patienten mit duktalem Adenokarzinom in der Nachsorge neben der PSA-Messung auch bildgebende Verfahren eingesetzt werden, um etwaige Metastasen frühzeitig zu bemerken. Besonderes Augenmerk sei dabei auf die Lunge zu richten.

*Quelle:*
Weranja KB et al. Patterns of metastases of prostatic ductal adenocarcinoma. Cancer, Onlinevorabveröffentlichung am 26. Mai 2020, https://doi.org/10.1002/cncr.32957

*PS
Bei PSA negativen PCa wird fast ausschließlich von der neuroendokrinen Komponente geschrieben, aber auch das duktale PCa ist fast PSA negativ.*

----------


## Georg_

Prof. Bonkhoff hat sich auch damit beschäftigt. Seine Veröffentlichung findet man hier: http://www.prostapath.de/Prostatapat...ribriforme-PCa
So wie ich ihn verstanden habe, werden bei einer Operation oder Bestrahlung auch die intraduktalen Zellen entfernt und damit das Risiko praktisch beseitigt. Es ist aber häufig so, dass dieser Tumor auch schon vor der Operation gestreut hat. Dann muss man die Metastasenentwicklung mit dem PSMA PET/CT verfolgen.

----------


## Hans-J.

@Georg, ich finde es gut dass du dich mit Prof. Bonkhoff beschäftigt hast und ich bedaure sehr, dass seine Arbeiten - gerade in Bezug neuroendokrin-duktal- PSA negativ wenig Beachtung geschenkt wird. Es sei denn, der PSA ist niedrig und es wurden Metastasen detektiert.
Ja, in diesem Falle hat Stahl die größte Bedeutung, leider aber sprechen bei Entartungsformen jedoch auf Strahl wenig an. Aber auf Hitze schon.

Es muß auch festgestellt werden, dass durch die Präferierung vom GS die DNA Detektion/Zytometrie links liegen gelassen wurde. Fatal, die neueren Therapieformen zielen wieder auf die DNA/DNS und Chromosomenveränderungen ab.

Hier ein weiteres Beispiel:

Das erst seit etwa zehn Jahren bekannte Schadensbild der Chromothripsis unterscheidet sich von bisher bekannten Erbgutdefekten in Tumorzellen: Abschnitte eines oder einiger weniger Chromosomen sind an unzähligen Stellen zerbrochen und regelwidrig wieder zusammengebaut, so dass ganze Erbgutabschnitte fehlen, andere dagegen vervielfältigt oder in falscher Orientierung eingebaut sind........ weiter im Link
https://biermann-medizin.de/explosion-im-krebsgenom-viel-haeufiger-als-angenommen/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=https%3A%2F%2Fbiermann-medizin.de%2Fexplosion-im-krebsgenom-viel-haeufiger-als-angenommen%2F&utm_content&utm_campaign=Kompakt+Onkologie+Dienstag%2C+09.+Jun  i+2020


Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Der Tumor wechselt die Identität.*

Das PCa im enddifferenzertem Stadium durch Behandlung mutiert ist nicht neu und durch genetische Veränderung bei der DNA neue Zuwächse an den Chromosomen widerfährt ebenso.
Das aber der Tumor die Identität wechseln kann ist eine Erkenntnis, die dann jegliche, herkömmliche Behandlung ad adsurbum führen kann, ist eine neue Erkenntnis.
Weiteres im Link:

https://biermann-medizin.de/epigenet...+November+2020

Als Ergänzung noch dieser Link in English:
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-19328-1


Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## buschreiter

Sehr spannend! Dankeschön für diesen Link.

----------


## Hans-J.

Danke Buschreiter für Dein Interesse. Schön gelegentlich dieses Feedback zu erhalten und das von einem Betroffenen, der weit weg von den Problemen eines Schwerbetroffenen ist.
Dir weiterhin alles Gute auf einem sehr postiven Weg in die Gesundung.

Herzlichen Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Hans J.,

auch ich möchte mich mal bei Dir bedanken für Deine gezielten Informationen. Das gilt auch den anderen Foristen, wie zum Beispiel Georg, Franz, Andi , Martin etc. . Denn wenn es Euch nicht gäbe,  wären hier bestimmt viele verloren. Ich lese Deine Links immer gerne. 

Ich versuche mich immer zu bedanken wenn man mir weiter hilft, habe aber manchmal ein bißchen die Befürchtung, das man dies als " Schleimerei " bezeichnen könnte. Dem ist natürlich nicht so. Ich weis mittlerweile schon eine ganze Menge,  vor allem, das ich meine Krankheit selber managen muß , aber durch Eure Unterstützung komme ich leichter voran.

Also DANKE an die Spezialisten , auch die nicht genannten

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Reiner,

für dein Profil habe ich mir Zeit genommen. War auch erforderlich, denn du bist nicht auf Rosen gebettet. LQ und OS sind dir sicherlich nicht fremd und ich sehe du versuchst den Ansatz.
Acetabulum mit den Ästen und die Wirbelhinterkanten sind besonders sensible Gebiete auf die du achten solltest. Die Gefahr von Brüchen ist besonders im MRT gut zu sehen, wenn sich das Knochenmark mit leichten kleinen Punkten durchsetzt. Geübte Radiologen erkennen das gut.
Natürlich kann die Bestrahlung ( palliativ ) helfen, aber auch der Verlust von Knochenmark kumuliert sich im Zeitablauf.

Eine Option wäre evtl. noch die Radiofrequenzablation bei Knochenmetastasen, wo gut ranzukommen ist. ( Acetabulum geht gut ) Hier werden Elektroden in die M. eingeführt und im Umkreis von max. 5 cm so erhitzt, dass die M. mausetot wird. Gleichzeitig kann durch Knochenzement die Stelle stabilisiert werden. Das funktionierte bei mir gut, ohne jeweils das ein Rezidiv gekommen wäre.

Zytiga hat bei mir ca. 2,5 Jahre gewirkt, anstatt Prednisolon habe ich Dexa genommen. 
Du kannst durch Beobachtung des Kalzium Wertes, der alkalischen Phosphatase und des LDH's neben dem PSA gut den Stand der M. mit beobachten, denn du hast schon gemerkt, dass man in diesem Stadium nichts dem Zufall überlassen darf. 

Sei mit Denusomab vorsichtig, auf Jahre hinaus genommen, versiegelt es das Knochenmark und die Nährstoffe kommen nicht mehr ausreichend in das Knochenmark. Die Folge sind Glasknochen mit hoher Bruchgefahr, weil keine Elastizität mehr vorliegt.

Trotzdem sage ich Danke für die Anerkennung der Informationen, ich kann nur hoffen, dass sie dir etwas helfen können mit deiner Situation umzugehen.
Kannst mich jederzeit ansprechen, auch mit PN wenn du bedarf an Info's hast.

Also kämpfen wir weiter und versuchen unsere M. ruhig zu stellen, denn jede ruhende M. ist eine gute M. Wir sollten die M. nur noch so konditionieren, dass sie läuten wenn sie wach werden.

Herzlichen Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Guten Morgen Hans J.,

danke für Deine ausführlichen Anmerkungen. Dein Angebot nehme ich bei Bedarf gerne an. Denn ich bin für jeden Ratschlag und Hilfe dankbar. Das Denken der Ärzte ist hier doch oft sehr eingeschränkt.

Ein herzlicher Gruß zurück
Reiner

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hans-J.,

ich habe in der Leitlinie nachgesehen, Radiofrequenzablation kommt darin nicht vor. Wo lässt Du denn Deine Knochenmetastasen mit Radiofrequenzablation und anschließender Stabilisierung mit Knochenzement durchführen? Was ich bisher gefunden habe, wird das Verfahren bei Lebermetastasen angewendet.

Georg

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Georg,

vielleicht hast Du ja in der Zwischenzeit die folgenden Informationen auch schon gefunden, aber ich stelle mal die  Links rein

file:///home/chronos/u-d72a7dc21e5d2...ter-3-2016.pdf

https://link.springer.com/article/10...132-006-0960-8

https://www.gk.de/fileadmin/user_upl...n/Kurth-v4.pdf

Es gibt schon noch Seiten wo es um Frequenzablation geht, aber ohne weitere Behandlungsmöglichkeit mit Zement.

Das manche Stellen/Brüche/Einbrüche mit Zement aufgefüllt werden können, weiß ich aus einem Bericht der Hessing Kliniken in Augsburg. Allerdings habe ich in dieser Klinik nichts von Radioablation gefunden .

Noch als kleine Anmerkung: 

Metastasen beim fortgeschrittenen Krebs zu bekämpfen  ist bei vielen Ärzten wohl nicht an der Tagesordnung. So sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen. Ich habe kommende Woche ein Gespräch mit einem sehr menschlichen Arzt ( Spezialist ), wo es unter anderem um Bestrahlung meiner neuen Metastasen geht. Mal sehen, was passiert.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Georg und Interessierte,

Reiner hat schon Vorarbeit geleistet. Die RFA kommt aus USA wo sie längst etabliert ist. Weniger bekannt ist der Einsatz bei Knochenmetastasen. Geht aber durchaus dort, besonders dann wenn stabilisierende Brüche mit zementiert werden können. 
Natürlich gibt es auch Restriktionen - gerade bei den Wirbelkörper in Nervenbündelnähe - aber bei mir wurden drei behandelt die besonders Schmerzen verursachten.

- im Sitzbeinhöcker
- an der Ilica christa wo immer der Gürtel sitzt
- Acetabulum linker Ast

Ich habe es in Bonn machen lassen bei Prof. Wilhelm ( Johanniter Krhs )
Wird auch gemacht in Koblenz, Soest, Nürnberg, Frankfurt, München, Regensburg, Dresden u. noch andere.

Der Eingriff ist als minimal invasiv anzusehen, nach drei Tagen Aufenthalt wird man entlassen. Alle drei behandelten Stellen sind bisher ohne Rezidiv geblieben. In der Diagnostik stellen sich die Knochenzementverfüllungen als weißer Blombenkomplex dar, der von Neulingen am Schirm falsch interpretiert werden kann.

Warum die Leitlinien hier, diese als experimentell einstufen, ist für mich nicht nach zu vollziehen. In Amerika gang und gäbe im Einsatz.
Da ich in der Leber blande Leberzysten habe, welche mir die Eisenproduktion zur Blutbildung hemmen, hatte ich auch hier erwogen, die RFA durchführen zu lassen.
Aber nach genauer Diagnostik haben wir dann davon Abstand genommen, weil die blande L. Zysten nicht bösartig sind.

https://www.mdmverlag.com/chirurgie/...-wirbelsaeule/https://www.mdmverlag.com/chirurgie/spinale-
tumorablation-behandlung-von-metastasen-der-knoechernen-wirbelsaeule/

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Hans-J., danke für Deinen Beitrag!

Das Verfahren wird auch bei anderen Krebsarten eingesetzt. Bei Prostatakrebs gilt es auch in den USA als experimentell, jedenfalls gemäß dieser Quelle aus der Mayo Klinik: https://www.mayoclinicproceedings.or...861-2/fulltext (nach unten scrollen).
"Increasingly, RFTA is being performed for definitive treatment of liver,  breast, and kidney tumors, but its role in prostate cancer is entirely  experimental." Das bezieht sich wohl auf die Behandlung der Prostata und nicht von Metastasen. Aber metastasen-gerichtete Therapie ist in den USA generell experimentell.

Ich sehe aber keinen Grund warum man mit der RFA nur Knochenmetastasen von Darm- und Brustkrebs entfernen sollte, aber nicht von Prostatakrebs.

Georg

@Reiner: Danke, aber der erste Link, den Du angeben hast, funktioniert nicht.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Georg,
dieser müßte richtig sein 

https://www.researchgate.net/publica...eues_Verfahren

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Hans-J.

Neue Ansätze zur Therapie im späten Stadium beim PCa

https://biermann-medizin.de/prostatakarzinom-protein-µ-crystallin-hemmt-das-tumorwachstum/

Hans-J.

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Hans-J, Du hattest 2008 schon ossäre Metastasen. Wie hast Du das geschafft, dass Du immer noch so aktiv hier bist.
Gruss Urs

----------


## uwes2403

Interesant.....fehlt mir aber der Hinweis, wie wir von dieser Entdeckung profitieren können - T3 zuführen ? Auch, wenn der Level sich im Normbereich befindet ?

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Reiner mit E

Zur Zeit scheint dieses Protein nur für Forschungszwecke verfügbar zu sein. Aber dennoch wieder ein weiterer Versuch den Krebs zu stoppen. Ich habe nur Bedenken, das die eigentlich vielen Möglichkeiten,  über die Hans J. uns freundlicherweise immer wieder informiert und welche man im Internet so findet , zuviel Zeit benötigen bis sie spruchreif beziehungsweise einsetzbar sind .

Gruß 
Reiner

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Hallo Hans-J, Du hattest 2008 schon ossäre Metastasen. Wie hast Du das geschafft, dass Du immer noch so aktiv hier bist.
> Gruss Urs


Tja, Wunder gibt es immer wieder.......
ich hatte schon Ende 2004 eine "ossäre Metastase"......

Hans-J. und ich wohnen halt im wunderschönen Rheinland ..........

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Urs, Uwe, Reiner, Interessierte,

die T3 oder ft3, ft4 und TSH Werte werden durch jahrelange ADT's in allen Spielarten neben dem DHT ( Testosteron ) mit berührt. Die Hypophyse ist eng mit diesen Werten assoziiert.
Bei mir ist der TSH zu hoch, weil er den Mangel an fT3; fT4 durch Hochregulierung ausgleichen will. 

Genau genommen, stammen meine Knochenmetastasen schon aus vor 2008.  Denn die im Januar 2008 detektierten hatten schon eine Grösse von 1,2; 1,5; 0,8 cm u.a.
Nur damals, galt grundsätzlich dann ein palliativer Ansatz und kein oligometastasierter Ansatz mehr.
Betroffene mussten darum kämpfen und andere Wege gehen.

Die Frage nach der Kontrolle von M. im Zeitablauf ging bei mir nur über die Schiene experimentelle Ansätze, auch schulmedizinische Therapien, Leitlinien als Anhalt ohne richtungsweisen Ansatz.

Das Akzept, dass die Tumorstammzellen - als Mutationstreiber und genetische Verbiegung der DNA - auf keinen Fall durch harte Therapiesequenzen in weiterer Mutation zu treiben sind, sondern nur noch so viel an Intervenieren. das ( Löwenzahn als Metapher ) nur das Blattwerk an weiterer Vermehrung gestoppt wird und auf keinen Fall versucht wird, die Pfahl- und Saugwurzel mit Stumpf und Stil auszurotten. Diese Erkenntnis habe ich schon sehr oft und sehr früh mir erarbeitet. ( Watson )

Der Ansatz eines kurativen Ansatzes ist in dieser Phase der Erkrankung verpasst.

Gleichzeitig erreicht der B. durch diese Vorgehensweise ein höheres OS, geringere NW, und dadurch die Möglichkeit sich evtl. komplementären Ansätzen zu widmen.
Ich präferiere  dabei keinen Hokus Pokus, sondern schon Ansätze die von der Logik und wissenschaftlichen Publikationen bekannt sind.

Natürlich verbleibt bei mir das Risiko, aber trage ich dieses nicht sowieso? 
Auf keinen Fall warte ich darauf, dass entsprechende Studien durch die Pharma in Gang kommen. Aber die Studien in Lancet werte ich natürlich anders als in Pubmed/Co.

Diese Gangart ist natürlich nichts für B. die sich lieber auf die Ärzte verlassen und an den Leitlinien orientieren. Hier bin ich auch nicht mehr missionarisch unterwegs.
Dieser Weg entscheidet jeder für sich selber. 

Im Laufe meines PCa Werdeganges habe ich sehr viele - auch sehr nette und liebe Mitbetroffene - sterben sehen.  Die meisten B. haben einen harten Kurs gegen den PCa gefahren. Bei Leichtbetroffene ein grösserer Erfolg zuerst. Bei einem Rezidiv dann oft eine sehr starke Progression, welche schwierig zu kontrollieren war.

Kein Wunder, dass ich versuche den neueren, wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse offener gegenüber stehe, als die bekannten Standardtherapien.
Das diese in den zurückliegenden Jahrzenten keinen Erfolg hatten - bei Schwerbetroffene - ist ja nun keine neue Erkenntnis.

Somit bleibt ja nur die Zuwendung zu neueren Erkenntnissen. Wann diese in den Leitlinien ankommen, entscheidet die Pharma. Ich entscheide + Tumorboard wie.

Gruss
Hans-J.

PS  für mich sind leichtmetastasiert B. die osteolytische Metastasen haben und keine Anhäufung von CTC's oder DCT's und dieses als Metastasen interpretieren, nur weil das PSMA/Pet ein Uptake positiv anzeigt.

----------


## ursus47

Hans-J, erst einmal vielen Dank für Deine Mühe. Leider habe ich kein Abitur und hab es nur zum Maschinenbautechniker geschafft. Deshalb ist es für mich schwer aus Deinen Schilderungen eine Hilfe für mich abzuleiten. Ich habe zwar gelesen, dass der Bosbach scheinbar auch schon viele Jahre ossäre Metastasen hat und sich immer noch fit fühlt. Ich habe aber andererseits hie auch gelesen von Betroffenen die nach wenigen Jahren und heftigen NW der Therapien das Zeitliche gesegnet haben.
Aber ich wünsche Dir dass Du weiterhin Deinen Weg findest der uns noch viele gute Beiträge von Dir zu lesen gibt.
LG Urs

----------


## Georg_

Urs,

eine Kombination aus Operation/Bestrahlung (oder bei Hans-J. lokale Hyperthermie) und Hormontherapie scheint wohl am besten zu sein. Dazu kommt sportliche Betätigung und gute Kenntnis der möglichen Therapien um diese bei Bedarf einsetzen zu können.

Georg

----------


## ursus47

Tja, damit ist mir diese Hoffnung auch genommen. Wobei ich ehrlich bin, gehofft auf einen ähnlichen Verlauf wie beim Hans-J hatte ich höchstens im Traum.
Mir war von Anfang an hier klar geworden, wenn eine OP oder - (und) Bestrahlung nach der Diagnose nicht durchführbar ist, sieht es ganz beschissen aus. Ich habe in meinem Umfeld 3 Bekannte die alle operiert wurden und vorerst keine weiteren Therapien benötigen.
Ich habe mal in den Bericht vom Hans-J reingeschaut. Aber um alles zu lesen brächte ich sicher eine Stunde. Und verstehen würde ich nur die Hälfte. 
Es ist wohl wie im Leben allgemein,  zum überleben benötigt es ein gutes Maß an Intelligenz. Um nach den Ärzten und den Leitlinien zu handeln, sollte man auch günstige Prognosen haben. Sobald heftige Nebenbaustellen mitspielen und-(oder) sonstige ungünstige Faktoren kommt man mit den Leitlinien sehr schnell an unüberwindbare Grenzen.
Ich wünsche Euch Allen einen schönen Freitag Abend.
Haltet Euch von dem Virus fern und schlaft gut.
Urs

----------


## Reiner mit E

Guten Abend,

ich denke , das Thema ist hier gut aufgehoben, vielleicht kommt ja doch noch die richtige Therapie , die den Krebs stoppt.

gefunden auf meta-treff.de

http://www.meta-treff.de/prostatakre...ng-gegen-krebs

Hier gehts zwar um den Covid Impfstoff, aber generell ein interessanter Artikel, wie die Forschung hier für Impfstoffe ( vielleicht bald auch für Krebs ) fortschreitet

https://www.businessinsider.de/wisse...a-impfstoff-b/

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Hans-J.

Ja, Reiner,

superlinks zum Einlesen. Meine Ausführungen in Vorthreads hatten schon mehrfach die enge Verknüpfung der mRNA zu Covid 19 aufgezeigt ohne mit validen Daten aufwarten zu können.
Die Frage ist durchaus erlaubt, ob eine Verbindung durch Vaczine zu Viren, Proteine und die Aufhebung der Tarnkappe zum fehlgeleiteten Immunsystem möglich sein wird.
Und das nicht über die mehrjährigen und langandauernden Umwege über Mausmodelle, klin. Studien in allen Phasen, sondern über den Nachbau über Nacht mit mRNA.

 Covid-19-Vakzine 
*Warum mRNA-Impfstoffe nicht das Erbgut verändern*




   mRNA-Impfstoffe als erste potenzielle Covid-19-Impfstoffe stehen kurz  vor der Zulassung. Jetzt tauchen in der Bevölkerung Fragen zur  Sicherheit auf. Eine davon: Kann die mRNA das Erbgut der Zelle verändern  und zu Schäden führen? Die Antwort ist eindeutig. 


Christina Hohmann-Jeddi



 20.11.2020  14:00 Uhr




 Datenschutz bei der PZ  
Das  Erbinformation ist in Form von doppelsträngiger DNA gespeichert.  Einzelsträngige RNA kann sich hier nicht integrieren. / Foto:  Shutterstock/Sergey Nivens






 INHALT

*Warum mRNA-Impfstoffe nicht das Erbgut verändern* Kein Grund für SicherheitsbedenkenAuf einer Seite lesen

Die  Zahlen sind gut: In den vergangenen Wochen konnten gleich zwei  Hersteller von mRNA-Impfstoffen Erfolgsmeldungen zu ihren  Covid-19-Impfstoffkandidaten veröffentlichen. Die Schutzwirkung des Impfstoffs BNT162b2 liegt nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen laut Herstellerunternehmen Biontech und Pfizer bei 95 Prozent, die der Vakzine mRNA-1273 von Moderna bei 94,5 Prozent. Damit wird eine baldige Zulassung der Impfstoffe gegen das Coronavirus in der EU sehr wahrscheinlich.



Bei mRNA-Vakzinen handelt es sich um ein neuartiges Prinzip, bei dem nicht ein virales Antigen verimpft wird, sondern quasi die Bauanleitung dafür.  Im Körper des Geimpften wird die enthaltene mRNA (kurz für  messenger-RNA, Boten-RNA) in die Zellen aufgenommen, die dann nach  dieser Anweisung ein virales Protein bilden. Gegen dieses setzt eine  Immunantwort ein, die bei einem Kontakt mit dem Erreger vor einer  Erkrankung schützen soll. Impfstoffe  dieser Art sind bislang noch nicht zur Marktreife gebracht worden. Das  sorgt in Teilen der Bevölkerung für Bedenken hinsichtlich ihrer  Sicherheit. Gerade auch von Impfgegnern wird die Frage aufgeworfen, ob  RNA des Impfstoffs sich ins Erbgut einfügen und diese verändern könnte.

 Dem widerspricht der Präsident des Paul-Ehrlich-Instituts (PEI), Professor Dr. Klaus Cichutek, klar. »Warnungen vor Erbgutschäden sind falsch und verursachen unbegründete Ängste«, sagte Cichutek der »Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung«.  Befürchtungen, die neuen mRNA-Impfstoffe könnten das Erbmaterial des  Menschen verändern, »entsprechen nicht dem wissenschaftlichen  Erkenntnisstand«, so Cichutek. 


*Funktion von mRNA*



 Bei  mRNA handelt es sich um ein normales Zwischenprodukt der Zelle, das im  Verlauf der Proteinbiosynthese entsteht. Die Erbinformation besteht aus  doppelsträngiger DNA, die im Zellkern liegt. Wenn ein Protein gebildet werden soll, wird das entsprechende Gen abgelesen und die DNA  in einzelsträngige RNA umgeschrieben. Diese Boten-RNA kann den Zellkern  verlassen und wird dann im Zellplasma in Protein übersetzt. Da die mRNA  nur eine Botenfunktion hat, wird sie durch die überall vorhandenen  Ribonukleasen sehr rasch abgebaut. Sie wird sogar so rasch abgebaut,  dass es lange als ausgeschlossen galt, dass man sie therapeutisch nutzen  kann.


 Um in die DNA eingebaut zu werden, müsste die mRNA aus den Impfstoffen in menschlichen Zellen in DNA zurückgeschrieben werden. Denn sie ist nicht nur einzelsträngig, sondern auch chemisch anders aufgebaut als DNA.  Das geschieht aber nicht, auch nicht mit der in Massen vorhandenen mRNA  aus der Proteinbiosynthese, denn hierfür sind zwei Enzyme nötig: die  Reverse Transkriptase (eine RNA-abhängige DNA-Polymerase) und die  Integrase. Beide liegen in menschlichen Zellen normalerweise nicht vor.


 Die Enzyme gehören aber zur Ausstattung von verschiedenen RNA-Viren wie Lenti- und Retroviren, die ihr Genom in das menschliche Genom  einbauen. Das bekannteste Beispiel ist das HI-Virus. Daher wäre es  theoretisch möglich, dass bei unbehandelten HIV-Infizierten oder bei  Personen, die mit anderen Retro- oder Lentiviren infiziert sind, ein  Umschreiben erfolgt, falls der mRNA-Impfstoff und das Virus  sich zufällig in derselben Körperzelle befinden. Auch in diesem höchst  unwahrscheinlichen Fall wird es aber nicht zu einem Umschreiben der  Impf-RNA in DNA  kommen, da für den Start der Reversen Transkription ein sogenannter  Primer benötigt wird. Diese kurze Startsequenz bringt das HI-Virus (oder  andere Lenti- und Retroviren) selbst in die Zelle mit. Sie ist  komplementär zu einem Teil des Virus-Genoms. Damit stellt das Virus sicher, dass nur sein Erbgut und nicht andere RNA umgeschrieben und ins Genom integriert werden. Somit sinkt die Möglichkeit, dass über mRNA das Erbgut der Geimpften verändert wird, quasi auf Null.


   Covid-19-Vakzine

Warum mRNA-Impfstoffe nicht das Erbgut verändern




*Kein Grund für Sicherheitsbedenken*



 INHALT

Warum mRNA-Impfstoffe nicht das Erbgut verändern *Kein Grund für Sicherheitsbedenken*Auf einer Seite lesen

Auch  in anderer Hinsicht bieten die mRNA-Impfstoffe bislang keinen Grund für  Sicherheitsbedenken. Den Angaben von Impf-Skeptikern, es gebe noch  keinerlei humanmedizinische Erfahrungswerte mit Gen-Impfstoffen,  widersprach der PEI-Präsident in dem Zeitungsbeitrag. »Es gibt schon  Erfahrungen mit mRNA-Impfstoffen beim Menschen im Rahmen klinischer  Prüfungen, etwa mit einem therapeutischen Tumorimpfstoff. Dabei haben  sich keine besorgniserregenden Nebenwirkungen gezeigt. Auch bei umfangreichen Tierversuchen mit mRNA-Impfstoffen gab es keine Hinweise auf schwere Nebenwirkungen oder Schäden.« 


 In  bisherigen klinischen Studien mit den Covid-19-Vakzinen waren  vorübergehende milde unerwünschte Wirkungen wie Fieber,  Abgeschlagenheit, Schüttelfrost und Kopfschmerzen nicht selten.  Vorübergehende Schmerzen an der Injektionsstelle wurden bei der Mehrheit der Probanden beobachtet.


Der Link noch als Ergänzung und Beleuchtung aus einem 2. Blickwinkel.
https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung....endern-121972/

Gruss
Hans-J.

Danke Reiner, weiter so.

----------


## MartinWK

> Das Akzept, dass die Tumorstammzellen - als Mutationstreiber und genetische Verbiegung der DNA - auf keinen Fall durch harte Therapiesequenzen in weiterer Mutation zu treiben sind, sondern nur noch so viel an Intervenieren. das ( Löwenzahn als Metapher ) nur das Blattwerk an weiterer Vermehrung gestoppt wird und auf keinen Fall versucht wird, die Pfahl- und Saugwurzel mit Stumpf und Stil auszurotten. Diese Erkenntnis habe ich schon sehr oft und sehr früh mir erarbeitet. ( Watson )


Ja, so ist es bei systemischen Therapien. "Stumpf und Stiel" ist bisher nur durch Op, Höchstdosis-RT oder neuere zellzerstörende Therapien möglich. Und dabei wird nur das zerstört, was man sieht (in der Regel Primärtumor). Eine systemische Therapie müßte jede einzelne Krebszelle im Körper erreichen und zerstören - die bisher verfügbaren schaffen das nicht; und wie am Beispiel der polyploiden Zellen gezeigt, entstehen Resistenz und negative Weiterentwicklung durch Selektion.



> Somit bleibt ja nur die Zuwendung zu neueren Erkenntnissen. Wann diese in den Leitlinien ankommen, entscheidet die Pharma. Ich entscheide + Tumorboard wie.


Deutliche Worte. Ganz so weit gehe ich nicht und drücke es andersherum aus: es entscheiden jedenfalls nicht die Patienten (oder potentiellen Patienten), und es wird auch nicht primär nach deren Bedürfnissen entschieden. Zunächst bedürfte es einer anderen Positionierung der Selbsthilfeorganisationen und eines anderen Selbstbewußtseins der Patienten. Die Teilnahme an der Sitzung eines Tumorboards sollte die Regel sein - nur so kann man nachher das Ergebnis im Arztgespräch einschätzen.
 Zu komplexen Problemen irgendwo in der Welt haben wir eine Meinung, äußern die zum Teil aggressiv, gehen wählen und demonstrieren - als Patient werden wir dann sooooo klein.

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Martin,

danke, dass du dich - auch kritisch - mit meinen Ausführungen befasst hast.

 Zitat von *Hans-J.*  
                 Somit bleibt ja nur die Zuwendung zu neueren  Erkenntnissen. Wann diese in den Leitlinien ankommen, entscheidet die  Pharma. Ich entscheide + Tumorboard wie.






> Deutliche Worte. Ganz so weit gehe ich nicht und drücke es andersherum  aus: es entscheiden jedenfalls nicht die Patienten (oder potentiellen  Patienten), und es wird auch nicht primär nach deren Bedürfnissen  entschieden. Zunächst bedürfte es einer anderen Positionierung der  Selbsthilfeorganisationen und eines anderen Selbstbewußtseins der  Patienten. Die Teilnahme an der Sitzung eines Tumorboards sollte die  Regel sein - nur so kann man nachher das Ergebnis im Arztgespräch  einschätzen.
>  Zu komplexen Problemen irgendwo in der Welt haben wir eine Meinung,  äußern die zum Teil aggressiv, gehen wählen und demonstrieren - als  Patient werden wir dann sooooo klein.


Ja, die Überbetonung auf "ICH" am Anfang ist nicht einem überzogenem Ego geschuldet, sondern der Unterordnung vieler Betroffener sich hinter dem Arzt und den Leitlinien zu verstecken und machen zu lassen. Bei den Folgen systemischer Therapien an der Schwelle gravierender, neuerer mRNA Erkenntnisse, Checkpointinhibitoren, Hemmung der Mutationsdrivers kann dies ein großer Fehler sein.

Natürlich freue ich mich über jeden, der KURATIV noch mit Strahl&Stahl geholfen werden kann und nicht als Schwerbetroffener gelten muß.
Aber leider schreibe ich hier überwiegend für die B. die nicht mehr für diese Zielgruppe in Frage kommen. Ja, da bin ich quengelnd - auch aufmüpfig - und nehme Partei für den verlorenen Haufen von B. ein. Aber letztlich nur um den schwerfälligen Apparat und B. zu motivieren, neue Erkenntnisse nachzufragen. Durch Nachfrage und Mündigsein, kann man den Apparat schon auf die Sprünge helfen und wie man sieht, läuft der Apparat zunehmend den neueren Forschungsergebnissen hinterher.

Es gibt kaum eine Entität, wo der Nachholbedarf so groß ist als beim PCa. Wieso wohl? Aus meiner Sicht dem Umstand geschuldet, dass JAHRZENTELANG an der ADT - damit meine ich durch alle Spielarten - eine Bühne gegeben wurde, anstatt den Blick nach vorne zu richten. Ein großer Fehler, sich dem GS zuzuwenden und die DNA Ploidie zu vernachlässigen, ich glaube hier besteht Einigkeit.

Noch einmal, wir reden hier von Schwerbetroffenen und nicht von Leichtbetroffene, die durchaus mit den ADT's über die Jahre ihren PCa kontrollieren können.
Jedoch, das Überstülpen der Leitlinien bei Schwerbetroffenen ist nicht nur ein Fehler sondern es hemmt den Blick zu neueren Forschungsergebnissen. Das ist der Punkt, an dem ich Magengrummeln habe.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

> ... Ein großer Fehler, sich dem GS zuzuwenden und die DNA Ploidie zu vernachlässigen, ich glaube hier besteht Einigkeit.


*Nein!* Die Ploide hat, trotz enormem, auch vom BPS unterstütztem Forschungseifer, bisher keinen erkennbaren Nutzen für die Betroffenen zeigen können, und ist deshalb praktisch in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwunden.

Sich als schwerbetroffener, metastasierter PCA Patient alleine den Leitlinien hinzugeben, kann durchaus eine Alternative sein. Ich muss mich in die schwierige Thematik nicht weiter einarbeiten und bekomme meist eine recht ordentliche Therapie angeboten. Da hat es mit der Einführung früher und kombinierter Therapieoptionen (Chemo und/oder Abi/Pred UpFront) durchaus Fortschritte gegeben. Für BRCA1/2-ATM Mutationen dürfen PARP Inhibitors eingesetzt werden, und PTEN Optionen stehen vor der Tür. Auch bei den Immuntherapien, die bisher beim PCA sehr lange frustrierend erfolglos waren, zeichnen sich erste wirklich valide Strategien ab: SBRT + PD1 Blocker. Nehmen wir dann doch die Radioliganden-Optionen hinzu, dann hat sich doch auch außerhalb der ADT Schiene in den letzten Jahren etwas bewegt. Natürlich geht das langsam, mühsam und ist ein Weg der mit vielen tradierten Hindernissen gepflastert ist. Von Budgetrestriktionen mal ganz abgesehen.

Hans-Jürgen, das wir Dich mal in einer Docetaxel Chemo sehen, das hätte ich vor Jahren nicht für möglich gehalten, aber: "circumstances dictates meaning" aka. Vision und Wirklichkeit  :L&auml;cheln: 

All the best and happy landings!

----------


## Georg_

Eine Anmerkung hierzu: in Europa ist Olaparib nur für BRCA2/1 Mutationen zugelassen, nicht für ATM. Die Studienergebnisse für ATM wurden als nicht ausreichend beurteilt.

----------


## Hans-J.

@Martin,




> Zunächst bedürfte es einer anderen Positionierung der   Selbsthilfeorganisationen und eines anderen Selbstbewußtseins der   Patienten. Die Teilnahme an der Sitzung eines Tumorboards sollte die   Regel sein - nur so kann man nachher das Ergebnis im Arztgespräch   einschätzen.


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

@Andreas
Hättest du meine _DNA_ Ploidie nicht nur auf Ploidie verkürzt wäre dir im Zeitablauf die Dedifferenzierung aufgefallen. Aber in diesem Thread haben wir uns doch seit 2014 damit schon auseinandergesetzt.
Der Forschungseifer des BPS hat schon auf der Grundlage der DNA-Ploidie die Grundlagen gelegt, dass wir uns heute an der Achillesverse der Mutationsdrivers befinden, aber auch die Checkpoints, Parp Inhibitoren und so gar die Immuntherapie erhält Aufwind. Die Grundlagen sind die Mutationsdrivers. D.h. auch eine mögliche Korrektur des Chromosomenchaos soll gerichtet werden.

Es ist bekannt, dass ich kein Chemo Freund bin, nach der Untersuchung für die Triton Studie - Rucapartib - und keine BRACA 2/1 u. ATM Aktivität war ich draußen.
Was glaubst du, was mir angeboten wurde, um die Mutation zu triggern?

"Eine Chemo".  Mittlerweile weiß man, dass BRACA 2 die Musik macht.
Die Nachfolge von Rucaparib ist XYZ, die bisherigen Erkenntnisse sagen eine 20% ige Ansprechrate voraus wenn bestimmte Drivers positiv sind. Daran arbeite ich nun.

Danke, Andi für die guten Wünsche.

@Georg, Olaparib beim PCa ist nicht geeignet, wohl aber die Setzung von BRACA 2 für die nachfolgenden, hoffentlich guten Ansätze beim PCa.
Ich habe mich bewußt einfach in den Ausführungen gehalten, damit es verständlich bleibt.

Euch allen das Beste, am 07.01.2021 sollen zwei Metastasen gestanzt und analysiert werden.

Gruss
Hans-J.

PS
Die Chemo bei mir sollte in diesem neuartigen Regime, nur so viel an Blattwerksaussprossung meines PCa vermeiden, damit die Wurzelbildung nicht aktiviert wird.

----------


## Reiner mit E

@ Hans J.

" Ja, Reiner,

superlinks zum Einlesen.  "

Danke für das Lob, aber ich gebe es direkt an Rudi weiter, der hat dies alles auf seiner hompage aufgeführt .

@ Andi

" Sich als schwerbetroffener, metastasierter PCA Patient alleine den Leitlinien hinzugeben, kann durchaus eine Alternative sein "

Ich denke zum Teil stimmt das schon, ist auch gut so, aber die Ärzte sollten Patienten, die selbst denken , vielleicht mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken.
Gerade wieder selbst erlebt, als ich die Lu Therapie ansprach " Ja, aber zuvor muß man schon eine Chemo machen "

@ Georg

" in Europa ist Olaparib nur für BRCA2/1 Mutationen zugelassen, nicht für ATM. Die Studienergebnisse für ATM wurden als nicht ausreichend beurteilt."

obwohl diese meiner Meinung nach sich doch ganz gut anhören
https://www.oncotrends.de/brca1-2-od...aparib-428030/

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Barnold

Hans-J.



> Aus meiner Sicht dem Umstand geschuldet, dass JAHRZENTELANG an der ADT - damit meine ich durch alle Spielarten - eine Bühne gegeben wurde, anstatt den Blick nach vorne zu richten. Ein großer Fehler, ...., wir reden hier von Schwerbetroffenen und nicht von Leichtbetroffene, die durchaus mit den ADT's über die Jahre ihren PCa kontrollieren können. Jedoch, das Überstülpen der Leitlinien bei Schwerbetroffenen ist nicht nur ein Fehler sondern es hemmt den Blick zu neueren Forschungsergebnissen. Das ist der Punkt, an dem ich Magengrummeln habe.


Da sprichst Du mir aus der Seele. Der Satz, den ich zur Therapie von meinem Erstuntersucher nach der Diagnose 12/2017 gehört habe, war: "Hormontherapie. Das machen wir schon seit Jahrzehnten so" Aha, seit Jahrzehnten also und Neueres kennt er nicht? Folglich wurde ich von ihm aus seiner Ambulanz herauskomplimentiert, nach dem ich ihm klar gemacht hatte, dass ich in jedem Fall zunächst die PSMA-Lu Therapie probieren wollte, was ich dann ja auch tatsächlich gemacht habe ohne irgendeine andere Therapie davor. Mein aktueller Urologe, mit dem ich übrigens sehr gut klar komme, hält mir immer noch meine "nicht leitliniengerechte Therapie" vor. Stört mich aber nicht mehr und er weiß das inzwischen auch. 
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Hans-J.

Danke Arnold für Dein Statement.

Ich möchte - auf Basis des neuen Impfstoffes - gegen Covid auf weitere Möglichkeiten der mRNA hinweisen. Zunächst mag das in keinem Zusammenhang mit unserer Erkrankung  stehen, jedoch könnte aus dem Ansatz sich auch für unser PCa ein ganz anderer, neuer Therapieansatz ergeben.

Zumal aus dem Nachbau der mRNA sich langjährige Forschung erübrigt.

*Furcht vor neuer Technologie                 Verändert der mRNA-Impfstoff unser Erbgut?*

*Die Impfstoffe von Biontech/Pfizer und Moderna  gelten als wirksame Mittel gegen Sars-CoV-2. Beide basieren auf der  mRNA-Technologie, bei der genetisches Material in menschliche Zellen  geschleust wird. Könnte das menschliche Erbgut dadurch verändert werden?  Ein Faktencheck.*
               Es scheint zu schön um wahr zu sein: Eine revolutionäre Biotechnologie könnte die Menschheit vor dem Coronavirus retten. Der erste im Westen zugelassene Impfstoff  von Biontech/Pfizer nutzt sogenannte mRNA. Zuvor gab es noch keinen  zugelassenen Impfstoff dieser Art weltweit. Das Vakzin wurde nicht nur  in Rekordzeit entwickelt, sondern weist mit 95 Prozent eine so hohe  Wirksamkeit auf, wie sie viele Wissenschaftler nicht erwartet hatten.  Auch das Konkurrenzprodukt von Moderna ist ähnlich wirksam und basiert  ebenfalls auf mRNA.
  "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung".  Befürchtungen, die neuen mRNA-Impfstoffe könnten das Erbmaterial des  Menschen verändern, entsprächen "nicht dem wissenschaftlichen  Erkenntnisstand".
Aber worauf basiert diese Einschätzung? Eine Übersicht über die wichtigsten Punkte:
*mRNA kommt nicht mit menschlicher DNA in Kontakt*
  "Zeit". Innerhalb der Zelle kommen die mRNA des Impfstoffs und die DNA des Genoms also gar nicht miteinander in Kontakt.

*mRNA und DNA haben unterschiedliche chemische Strukturen

*Es  gibt noch ein weiteres Ausschlusskriterium: "Eine Integration von RNA  in DNA ist unter anderem aufgrund der unterschiedlichen chemischen  Struktur nicht möglich", schreibt das PEI.  Die beiden Biomoleküle passen aufgrund der chemischen Unterschiede  nicht zusammen und können keine Ketten bilden. Die wichtigsten  Abweichungen: DNA besteht aus einem Doppelstrang, RNA aus einem  Einzelstrang. Beide verwenden zudem unterschiedliche Zuckermoleküle als  Gerüst. Auch unterscheiden sich RNA und DNA in einer der jeweils vier  organischen Basen, welche die "Sprossen" der wie Leitern aussehenden  Biomoleküle bilden.


*mRNA kann in DNA umgewandelt werden - aber nicht so einfach

*

Doch  könnte die mRNA nicht auch in DNA umgewandelt und dann ins Erbgut  integriert werden? Tatsächlich ist eine Umwandlung möglich - das machen  etwa Viren wie der Aids-Erreger HIV, der sein RNA-Erbgut in DNA  umschreibt. Dafür nutzt das Virus ein Enzym mit dem Namen Reverse  Transkriptase, welches es mitbringt. Denn dieses ist in menschlichen  Zellen nicht vorhanden. "Es gibt auch keinen Hinweis darauf, dass die  von den Körperzellen nach der Impfung aufgenommene mRNA in DNA  umgeschrieben wird", schreibt das PEI.


*mRNA ist ein natürlicher Bestandteil der menschlichen Zelle

*

Die  in den Impfstoffen enthaltene mRNA ist kein Fremdstoff, sondern etwas,  was in menschlichen Zellen permanent zum Einsatz kommt. Sie ist auch für  die Produktion anderer Proteine entscheidend - dafür wird ein Teil der  DNA im Zellkern abgelesen und in Form der Boten-RNA zu den  Protein-Fabriken der Zelle geschickt. Da die mRNA nur eine Botenfunktion  hat, wird sie jedoch wieder schnell abgebaut. Das geschieht sogar so  schnell, dass man lange daran zweifelte, ob mRNA überhaupt medizinisch  eingesetzt werden kann.
*Auch das Virus arbeitet mit mRNA*
Der  mRNA-Impfstoff ahmt nur nach, was das Virus auch selbst tun würde: Wenn  Sars-CoV-2 in die Zelle eindringt, wird seine als RNA gespeicherte  Erbinformation (Coronaviren sind RNA-Viren) ebenfalls an die  Protein-Fabriken der Zellen weitergeleitet, wo dann die Bestandteile des  Virus nachgebaut werden. Darunter auch das erwähnte Spike-Protein,  dessen Bauplan im mRNA-Impfstoff steckt. Auch andere Viren, wie  Erkältungsviren, nutzen dasselbe Prinzip.
  Gelbe Liste  steht. Aber dass eben dies bei der mRNA nicht geschehen kann,  bewerteten die Forscher Deborah Fuller und Peter Berglund als  "komparativen Vorteil der mRNA (im Hinblick auf DNA-Impfstoffe)", wie  sie in ihrer im Juni veröffentlichten Studie zu mRNA-Impfstoffen schreiben.
Fazit:  "Es besteht keine Gefahr einer Integration von mRNA in das humane  Genom", urteilt das PEI. Das bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass mRNA-Impfstoffe  generell keine Risiken bergen. Zwar geht aus den bisherigen Studien  hervor, dass die Impfstoffe gut vertragen werden. Als Nebenwirkungen  traten bei einem Teil der geimpften Probanden nach Angaben der  Unternehmen etwa Müdigkeit, Kopf- und Gelenkschmerzen sowie Rötungen an  der Einstichstelle auf. Vergleichbare Reaktionen sind aber auch von  anderen Impfstoffen bekannt und auch ein Zeichen dafür, dass der  Impfstoff macht, was er soll: Das Immunsystem auf Trab bringen. Was  bisher fehlt, sind jedoch Informationen über seltene, möglicherweise  auch schwere Nebenwirkungen, da diese erst nach Impfung vieler Menschen  und längerer Beobachtungszeit offensichtlich werden.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Hans-Jürgen,

vielen Dank, dass Du Dich erneut mit dieser komplizierten Materie befasst.

Das habe ich dazu gefunden, obwohl inzwischen wohl schon bekannt:

https://www.trillium.de/zeitschrifte...ankheiten.html

Und das: https://www.mdr.de/brisant/corona-im...shwar-100.html

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Harald,

danke für Deine Antwort und den Link. Du warst schneller als meine Ergänzung, denn jetzt wird es ja erst interessant für unseren Krebs.

Immuntherapie
Messenger RNA-basierte Impfstoffe zur Behandlung von Krebserkrankungen

https://www.biospektrum.de/blatt/d_bs_pdf&_id=932394

und noch

https://www.businessinsider.de/wisse...hung-helfen-c/

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Hans-Jürgen,

ergänzend noch das: https://www.bmbf.de/de/das-sollten-s...sen-12724.html

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reiner mit E

Talidox - Chemotherpaie der Zukunft 

zu finden auf Rudis Seite: 

https://www.meta-treff.de/prostatakr...ie-der-zukunft

Im Moment befindet sich das ganze in der präklinischen Studie. Bei einem Erfolg könnte diese Art der Krebsbekämpfung meiner Meinung nach ein Durchbruch bei der Chemotherapie sein.
Es handelt sich hier um die Verabreichung von liposomalem Doxorubicin. Wenn man bedenkt, wie schnell ein Wirkstoff gegen Corona entwickelt wurde, darf man ja mal die Hoffnung haben, das es auch bei der Krebsforschung mal schneller geht . 

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Reiner,
lieber Rudi,
Interessierte,

in der Tat Ansätze, "Talidox" = Doxorubicin in verbesserter Ausführung = Verminderte NW in der Phase 1 Studie auf Wirksamkeit zu prüfen.
Hier wird jedoch der alte Weg eingeschlagen, über den langjährigen Zulassungsweg an den Markt zu gelangen.

Selbst wenn Doxarubicin schon als Zytostatika bekannt ist, soll es ja nun durch Selektion in der Tumorzelle/Zellkern wirken.
Es zielt also auf die Hemmung der Angiogenese ab und soll TZ abtöten.
Kann aber den Repair nicht verhindern, sondern nur die Proliferation hemmen. D.h. eine längere evtl. kontinuierliche Gabe bleibt Voraussetzung.

An der DNA oder mRNA greift es nicht ein.
Deshalb ja auch schon die Überlegungen, Talidox mit anderen Medikamenten zu kombinieren.

Wenn ihr den weiteren Link zum Studiendesign und der Kapitalerhöhung durch junge Aktien euch zur Gemüte führen würdet, ist die Marschrichtung klar wohin es gehen soll. Nämlich die Finanzierung für Phase II sicherzustellen.

https://www.kofam.ch/de/studienportal/studie/40632/

Fazit, ein möglicher Ansatz für die Zukunft, nebenwirkungsärmer und selektiver Therapieansatz, jedoch an der DNA wird nichts verändert. Also an dem Grundproblem der Tumorerkrankung - hier die mutierte DNA wieder zu stabilisieren - wird nicht gedreht.
Es ist die Fortsetzung einer Chemo mit verbesserten Ansprechraten.  Der Nachweis dürfte ja bei den bescheidenen Ansprechraten auf die TZ bei Doxetaxel von 1-3% nicht schwer zu führen sein.

Gruss
Hans-J.

PS Reiner:
Durch die mRNA Entwicklung dürften wohl in Zukunft die ganze Zulassungs- und Studiendesignzulassungen weitgehends entfallen. Es dürfte spannend werden inwieweit, dieser Weg auf den Widerstand der ganzen Forschungseinrichtungen stoßen wird.

----------


## LowRoad

Hans-Jürgen,
Doxorubiocin ist kein bei Prostatkrebs zugelassen wirksames Medikament, und gefürchtet wegen seiner erheblichen *Nebenwirkungen*:




> Due to these side effects and its red color, doxorubicin has earned the nickname "red devil" or "red death.


Seine Wirkung basiert auf dem Einbau in die DNA, die DNA-Synthese wird gestört, Topoisomerase-II gehemmt und es erfolgt eine Radikalbildung. Ich denke und hoffe, dass diese Chemotherapie zumindest bei mir nie zur Anwendung kommt. Taxane sind schon ausreichen übel.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Andi,

ja, die NW bei Doxorubicin sind bekannt, besonders die Herzmuskelschädigungen. Deshalb ja jetzt die Verpackung in Lipisomal welches im Zellkern - selektiv - wirken soll. Ob der neue Name Talidox da helfen kann wird sich zeigen. Aber trotzdem, zur Analyse muß man da schon einsteigen.

In der DNA sollen zwar Doppelstrangbrüche induziert werden, aber es bleibt - wie bei Taxane - bei späterer Mutation.
Diese wird also begünstigt und kann evtl. auch die Drivers aktivieren, welche zunehmend in der Tumortherapie - mit anderem Ansatz - im Focus stehen.

Irgendwie paradox, aber PDL 1, BRACA1/2 können dort ansetzen. (Checkpoints)

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Hans und Andi 

durch den folgenden Vermerk bin ich davon ausgegangen, das es hier mal schneller zu einer Zulassung kommen könnte.

“Aufgrund der Forschungsergebnisse soll Talidox möglichst bald für Krebspatienten verfügbar gemacht werden. Die Schweizer Heilmittelaufsichtsbehörde, Swissmedic, hat InnoMedica ein vereinfachtes Zulassungsverfahren zugesichert, da bei Talidox ein bereits zugelassener chemotherapeutischer Wirkstoff verwendet wird”

die größeren Chancen sehe ich schon auch durch die mRNA Entwicklung. Ich kann nur hoffen, das sich hier schnell was tut.


ich hatte hier in folgender Studie gelesen, 
https://archiv.ub.uni-marburg.de/diss/z2005/0683/

das bereits vor ca. 15 Jahren Doxorubicin bei Prostatakrebs eingesetzt wurde. Da ich nicht weiter gesucht hatte, bin ich davon ausgegangen, das der Wirkstoff auch bei Prostatakrebs eingesetzt werden kann. Was mich nur wundert, das damals schon mit  “ liposomalem “ Doxorubicin  gearbeitet wurde. Das würde ja bedeuten, das bis jetzt in der Richtung liposomaler Einsatz nicht viel passiert ist.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Optimist

> ...Was mich nur wundert, das damals schon mit  “ liposomalem “ Doxorubicin  gearbeitet wurde. Das würde ja bedeuten, das bis jetzt in der Richtung liposomaler Einsatz nicht viel passiert ist.


Reiner,
so berauschend waren die Ergebnisse dieser Studie nicht. In Arm A war kein PSA-Abfall unter 50 Prozent zu verzeichnen, in Arm B mit stärkerer Dosis von Doxorubicin bei lediglich 27 % der Teilnehmer. Die Nebenwirkungen waren auch nicht ohne.

  „…_.Im Vergleich zu den derzeitigen „Standards“ (Docetaxel oder Mitoxantron) erscheint CaelyxR in der Therapie des hormonrefraktären Prostatakarzinoms schlechter zu sein. Als allgemein gültiger Vergleichsparameter für ein positives Ansprechen auf eine Therapie wird ein PSA-Abfall um mind. 50 Prozent im Serum betrachtet. Die PSA-Ansprechrate ist für CaelyxR im Vergleich zu Mitoxantron und Docetaxel deutlich geringer: Für Mitoxantron beträgt die Ansprechrate mindestens 33%, meist mehr; für Docetaxel werden ebenfalls PSA-Ansprechraten deutlich über 30% angegeben, teilweise bis 85%. Auch im Vergleich zu anderen Ansprech- und Therapiekriterien ist CaelyxR wohl nicht die bessere Therapiealternative. …._“



Franz

----------


## Optimist

> ...Durch die mRNA Entwicklung dürften wohl in Zukunft die ganze Zulassungs- und Studiendesignzulassungen weitgehends entfallen. Es dürfte spannend werden inwieweit, dieser Weg auf den Widerstand der ganzen Forschungseinrichtungen stoßen wird.


Hans-J.,
so einfach ist es wohl nicht. Dazu dieser Artikel von 2017:

  *Curevac reports another failed cancer vaccine  -* "_Curevac meldet einen weiteren gescheiterten Krebsimpfstoff"
_
http://european-biotechnology.com/up-to-date/latest-news/news/curevac-reports-another-failed-cancer-vaccine.html

  _Curevac didnt report details of the Phase IIb  proof-of-concept study with its RNActive prostate cancer vaccine CV9104 at the 35th JP Morgan Healthcare Conference in San Francisco. However the company announced that its vaccine candidate, composed of six protamine-stabilised mRNAs encoding individually antigens, failed to improve overall survival in patients with asymptomatic or minimally symptomatic metastatic castrate-resistant prostate cancer vs placebo. The same was true for progression-free survival, one of the secondary endpoints. No safety events were reported in the 197 patients enrolled.
_
_"Curevac gab auf der 35. JP Morgan Healthcare Conference in San Francisco keine Details der Phase-IIb-Proof-of-Concept-Studie mit seinem RNA-aktiven Prostatakrebs-Impfstoff CV9104 bekannt. Das Unternehmen gab jedoch bekannt, dass sein Impfstoffkandidat, der aus sechs protaminstabilisierten mRNAs besteht, die für einzelne Antigene kodieren, das Gesamtüberleben bei Patienten mit asymptomatischem oder minimal symptomatischem metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs im Vergleich zu Placebo nicht verbessern konnte. Dasselbe galt für das progressionsfreie Überleben, einen der sekundären Endpunkte._ _Bei den 197 eingeschlossenen Patienten wurden keine Sicherheitsereignisse berichtet."
_

Franz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Vielen Dank Franz,

 dass Du den relevanten Text auch in deutsch präsentiert hast.

Harald

----------


## Reiner mit E

Danke Franz,
ich dachte mir schon, das die massiven Nebenwirkungen der Grund waren, das der Wirkstoff Doxorubicin keine Rolle spielt bei der Behandlung von Prostatakrebs.

Meine Verwunderung ging  dahin, das die Firma Innomedica die liposomale Verabreichung des Wirkstoffes so in den Vordergrund stellt , obwohl dies ja schon vor vielen Jahren so gemacht wurde. 
Aber das geht für mein Verständnis vielleicht zu sehr in die Tiefe. 

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Reiner,
nicht nur die Nebenwirkungen, auch der bisherige mäßige Behandlungserfolg mit Doxorubicin spielen wohl eine Rolle. 
Trotzdem gibt es zu liposomalen Doxorubicin gelegentlich klinische Studien. Hier eine aktuelle Studie, Doxorubicin  in der Kombination mit Docetaxel. 
Die Ergebnisse, dieser nicht vergleichenden Studie, finde ich interessant aber nicht überwältigend.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32979106/


Franz

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Interessierte,

@Reiner, war doch gut, dass du (ich schreibe klein) die liposomale Verbesserung Talidox/_CaelyxR ins Spiel gebracht hast.
@Franz hat recht gut recheriert und sich den Hintergrund erschlossen.
Jedoch würde ich nach der gescheiterten Curevac Vaccinen aus Januar 2017 dieser gescheiterte Ansatz jedoch nicht aus den Augen lassen wollen.
Denn die Verbindung zu Verbesserungen der mRNA durch die neuen Covid Impfstoffe - hier evtl. aus Amerika - sind sehr nahe an Verbesserungen zu unserem PCa als wir glauben.

Die Frage ist nur, ob mit genügend purchasing power dieser Ansatz von der Pharma verfolgt wird.
(Ironie on) Oder möchte man lieber das 100 jährige Bestehen der ADT noch feiern?  ( Ironie off )

Fazit:
Meiner schon gemachten Ausführung, eine Fortsetzung von Doxorubicin in Gegenüberstellung von Mito......mit verbesserter Verpackung und der Hoffnung, dass - sofern die Gelder durch die Kapitalerhöhung fließen durch die AG, weitere Studien erfolgen können, die dann den Wunschvorstellungen entsprechen könnten, bedeutet ja nichts Anderes als an bestehender Chemo festzuhalten.

_Hans-J.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo allerseits,

" Immuntherapie bietet Hoffnung für die Behandlung von Prostatakrebs " - heute gefunden - Ergebnis einer Phase III Studie 

https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-...eid=eace5d0673

https://www.europeanurology.com/arti...604-7/fulltext

Langzeitüberleben 2 - 3 mal länger ! Auf den ersten Blick hört sich das natürlich gut an, allerdings glaube ich , das die Nebenwirkungen einfach noch zu massiv sind. 
Aussage: Einsetzen nachdem Therapieoptionen ausgeschöpft sind oder ganz frühzeitig. Desto weniger Tumormasse vorhanden , desto besser . Das mit der Tumormasse interessiert aber viele Ärzte anscheinend nicht.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Georg_

Ipilimumab bzw. Yervoy ist, so weit mir bekannt, derzeit für Hautkrebs, Lungenkrebs und Blasenkrebs zugelassen. Die Nebenwirkungen sind wohl ähnlich heftig wie bei einer Chemo. In der Studie hatten die kastrationsresistenten Patienten schon Docetaxel erhalten und dann eine Bestrahlung der Knochenmetastasen, wie man sie bei Knochenschmerzen macht. Danach Ipilimumab oder in der Kontrollgruppe Placebo. Man vermutet, dass die Bestrahlung die Immuntherapie besser ansprechen lässt.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Langzeitüberleben 2 - 3 mal länger ! Auf den ersten Blick hört sich das natürlich gut an, allerdings glaube ich , das die Nebenwirkungen einfach noch zu massiv sind.


Nach 5 Jahren waren 92,1% der Ipilimumab Kandidaten gestorben, im Placebo-Arm 97,3%. Etwas positiver ausgedrueckt waren mit 7,9% noch 3 mal mehr am Leben als die 2,7% Placebo. Nach 5 Jahren rettete Ipilimumab dann 5,2% der Patienten. Von drei mal laenger leben steht da nix.

Man weiss wohl noch nicht, warum es bei jedem zwanzigsten Patienten ganz gut hilft und bei den 19 anderen eher nicht. Vielleicht braeuchte es einen mRNA "Impfstoff" speziell fuer die Krebszellen jedes einzelnen Patienten.

----------


## Georg_

"overall survival rates being two to three times higher at 3 yr and beyond." Das heißt was Du schreibst: "...waren mit 7,9% noch 3 mal mehr am Leben als die 2,7% Placebo".

"Langzeitüberleben 2 - 3 mal länger" ist nicht richtig übersetzt. Und diese 5,2% sind angesichts der Nebenwirkungen zwar ein statistisch signifikanter, aber letztlich nur ein geringer Erfolg.

----------


## Optimist

_Is There a Role for Immunotherapy in Prostate Cancer?_

Über den aktuellen Stand (Aug. 2020) zu Immuntherapie und Prostatakrebs wird in dieser umfangreichen Arbeit  informiert. Mit tabellarischer Übersicht der laufenden klinischen Studien zur Immuntherapie bei Prostatakrebs.

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...8EUbp1b8uNClOC

_Several unanswered questions remain, including the following: is thereor will there ever bea role for immunotherapy in prostate cancer? In this review, we aim at underlining the failures and promises of immunotherapy in prostate cancer, summarizing the current state of art regarding cancer vaccines and immune checkpoint monoclonal antibodies, and discussing future research directions in this immunologically cold malignancy._
_
Mehrere unbeantwortete Fragen bleiben bestehen, darunter die folgende: Gibt es eine Rolle für die Immuntherapie bei Prostatakrebs - oder wird es sie jemals geben? In dieser Übersichtsarbeit wollen wir die Misserfolge und Versprechen der Immuntherapie bei Prostatakrebs hervorheben, den aktuellen Stand der Technik in Bezug auf Krebsimpfstoffe und monoklonale Immun-Checkpoint-Antikörper zusammenfassen und zukünftige Forschungsrichtungen bei dieser immunologisch "kalten" Malignität diskutieren._
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Eine ausführliche Darstellung, sehr informativ, aber insgesamt eine ernüchternde Lektüre.


  Franz

----------


## Hans-J.

Olaparib hat es geschafft beim kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinom

Für Schwerbetroffene eine neue, verfügbare und erstattungsfähige Therapie durch Olaparib.

https://www.dna-diagnostik.hamburg/n...statakarzinom/

Vorbedingung:
BRACA1/2; ATM oder weitere Mutationen sind positiv.
Zur Feststellung ist Tumormaterial erforderlich.

20% ige Erfolgsrate bei Getesteten sind zu erwarten. Verdoppelung des OS gegenüber Abi und Enzal.

Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Hans-J.,

die EMA hat Olaparib nur für BRCA2/1 zugelassen, die Ergebnisse für die anderen Mutationen haben sie nicht überzeugt. Das weicht von der Zulassung der FDA ab.
https://www.ema.europa.eu/en/documen...5-ii-36_en.pdf
https://ecancer.org/en/news/19036-ol...rostate-cancer

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

Georg,

die hauptsächliche Mutation beim PCa ist ja BRACA1/2 und ATM. BRACA1 ist fast immer mit ATM assoziiert. Also was solls, hast du HRR-Genmutationen (BRCA1/2, ATM, CDK12 und 11 oder andere HRR-Genmutationen) sind die Aussichten der Ansprache noch besser. Hast du BRACA1/2 jedoch nicht, hast du keinen oder zu geringen Zusatznutzen aus Olaparib. ( PARP inhibitor )
Schau dir den Link - so gar in Deutsch - genau an.
https://www.oncotrends.de/brca1-2-od...aparib-428030/

In der Mache ist eine Antikörperimmuntherapie CC-1 

Hier der Link dazu:
https://spotfolio.com/2020/01/07/bewaffnete-antikoerper-fuer-die-krebsimmuntherapie/

https://www.medizin.uni-tuebingen.de/de/das-klinikum/pressemeldungen/meldung/210

Durch Bindung von *CC*-*1*  an beide Bindungsstellen kommt es zu einer Aktivierung der T-Zellen  spezifisch gegen Prostatakarzinomzellen, die zu deren Zerstörung führt.  Darüber hinaus weist *CC*-*1* die Besonderheit auf, auch an die Blutgefäße des Tumors zu binden und vermittelt dadurch eine zweifache Antitumorwirkung.

Im Falle des jetzt zum Einsatz kommenden bispezifischen Antikörpers  namens CC-1 richtet sich eine Bindungsstelle gegen das  Prostata-spezifische Membranantigen, das auf der Oberfläche bösartiger  Zellen des Prostatakrebses präsentiert wird. Mit dem anderen Arm heften  sie sich an ein Protein, das für die Aktivierung von T-Zellen zuständig  ist.


  Durch Bindung des Antikörpers an beide Kontaktstellen kommt es zu  einer Aktivierung der Immunabwehr. Darüber hinaus weist CC-1 die  Besonderheit auf, auch an die Blutge*fäße des Tumors zu binden und  vermittelt dadurch eine zweifache Antitumorwirkung.


  Eine ernsthafte Nebenwirkung bislang verfügbarer bispezifischer  Antikörper ist laut den Wissenschaftlern eine überschießende Aktivierung  des Immunsystems: Diese verursacht das Zytokin-Freisetzungs-Syndrom  (CRS).
  Bei einem CRS können verschiedenste Beschwerden auftreten, hierzu  gehören insbeson*dere Fieber und Kreislaufstörungen. Tritt ein CRS auf,  erfolgt laut den Wissenschaftlern üblicher*weise eine Behandlung mit  Tocilizumab, einem Antikörper, der die überschie*ßen*de Reaktion des  Immunsystems abschwächt.



Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Hans-J.,

mir ging es nur um die europäische Zulassung. In der Leitlinie wird irgendwann stehen, Olaparib ist für BRCA2/1 anzuwenden. Und nichts von ATM und sonstigen. Daran werden sich die Krankenkassen bei der Erstattung orientieren.

Auf Grund der PROfound Studie kann man zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es auch bei weiteren Mutationen wirkt. Wenn man sich die Subgruppenanalysen ansieht, ist das aber nicht so eindeutig wie bei BRCA2/1. Der von Dir angegebene Oncotrends Artikel stammt aus 2019, da war von einer EMA-Zulassung noch nicht die Rede.

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

Ja, Georg, wichtig ist das Vorhandensein von BRACA2/1 - um das Wichtigste - vorab zu setzen. Dann wird es erstattet. Offenbar ist es nicht immer hilfreich, die weiteren Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen. Du bist rein Leitlinienorientiert. Hier und da habe ich Hintergrundwissen und versuche es mit einzubinden. Was nicht immer hilfreich ist.

Hans-J.

----------


## DieBlonde

Im zweiten Halbjahr 2021 sollen dann Daten kommen, ob Olaparib alleine oder in Kombination mit Abirateron etc. besser wirkt. Darauf bin ich ich gespannt und hoffe, dass hier für meinen Mann (BRCA2-Mutationsträger) verwertbare Erkenntnisse dabei sein werden.

Danke für die laufenden Updates in diesem Thread!

----------


## Hans-J.

@Franz



> _Mehrere unbeantwortete Fragen bleiben bestehen, darunter die  folgende: Gibt es eine Rolle für die Immuntherapie bei Prostatakrebs -  oder wird es sie jemals geben? In dieser Übersichtsarbeit wollen wir die  Misserfolge und Versprechen der Immuntherapie bei Prostatakrebs  hervorheben, den aktuellen Stand der Technik in Bezug auf  Krebsimpfstoffe und monoklonale Immun-Checkpoint-Antikörper  zusammenfassen und zukünftige Forschungsrichtungen bei dieser  immunologisch "kalten" Malignität diskutieren._


Ja, selbst wenn die Schiene "Checkpoints Inhibitoren" über PD-L1; PD-1 und andere zur Zeit stagniert, ist es doch kein Ansatz der in die Tonne gehört. Es ist mehr als wahrscheinlich, dass in naher Zukunft es auf einem anderen Weg weiter geht in der Immuntherapie, wie wir doch bei dem Antikörperansatz über CC-1 eindrücklich zur Kenntnis nehmen müssen.

Auch die derzeit noch nur Phase 1 hier, sollte uns doch nicht davon abbringen, diesen Ansatz weiter zu verfolgen, wie es in Phase II aussieht.

@Net
ich finde es gut, wie du für deinen Mann kämpfst und dich weiter in die Materie "Immuntherapie" einarbeitest. Behalte diese Ansätze im Auge, wie wichtig die Updates im Zeitablauf sind, hast du am Beispiel "Olaparib" gesehen. 
Und während wir hier uns darüber unterhalten, wird an der Weiterentwicklung durch "Rucaparib" gearbeitet.
Da dein Mann BRACA2 positiv hat, steht euch eine weitere, ZUGELASSENE Therapie mit Olaparib zu. Zur Zeit wird die Monoeinnahme präferiert. Ob die Kombi mit Abi oder Enzl. bessere Ergebnisse liefert, würde ich zuerst sehr zurückhaltend sehen wollen.

Ich wiederhole mich gerne, erst durch Druck und Nachfrage für weitere neue Ansätze in der Therapie des weit fortgeschrittenen PCa können Betroffene die Forschung anheizen und nicht durch Konsumieren von althergebrachten Therapieformen, welche nur palliativ wirksam sind.

Wir müssen an die mRNA und DNA ran um das Grundübel der Entartung anzugehen und nicht durch Blockieren und Sublemieren u.a. von einzelnen Teillösungen, um später festzustellen, dass sich der Tumor andere aktivwege erschlossen hat.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Verbesserung von Chemo und Bestrahlung durch FUS Hyperthermie

Seit Jahren von mir immer wieder gerne vorgetragene Sensibilisierungen zur Bestrahlung und Chemo scheinen wohl nun in der Therapie angekommen zu sein. Weiteres im Link.

https://biermann-medizin.de/neue-kre...d-bestrahlung/

Hans-J.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Hans-Jürgen,

so gehts auf: https://biermann-medizin.de/neue-krebstherapie-mit-ultraschall-und-bestrahlung/

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

*Seit November 2020 ist ja der Wirkstoff Lynparza  Handelname Olaparib - auch für das kastrationsresistente Prostatakarzinom zugelassen.*

Sofern jemand positiv Sequenziert ist und die Mutation vorliegt, eine weitere Option einer vielversprechenden Therapie. * ( Immuntherapie )*

Ich habe  nach Sequenzierung  einer frischen Knochenmetastase die Mutation Chek2 positiv und entsprechend HRD  positiv.=( Wird weiter unten erklärt )
Der Wirkstoff in Lynparza, Olaparib, hemmt die Wirkung von als humane Poly(ADP-Ribose)-Polymerase (PARP) bezeichneten Enzymen, die im Rahmen der Zellteilung an der Reparatur beschädigter DNA in den Zellen (sowohl in normalen als auch in Krebszellen) beteiligt sind. Krebszellen mit Mutationen wie BRCA1- oder BRCA2-Mutationen sind stärker von PARP abhängig, um ihre DNA reparieren und sich weiter teilen zu können. Wenn also die PARP blockiert wird, kann die beschädigte DNA in den Krebszellen nicht repariert werden. Dies hat zur Folge, dass die Krebszellen absterben.

Die Prävalenz von *Keimbahnmutationen* in DNA-Reparaturgenen wird bei Patienten mit metastasiertem *Prostatakarzinom* auf 812 % geschätzt und liegt damit weitaus höher als bei solchen mit lokal begrenzten Tumoren (5 %) oder in der Gesamtbevölkerung (3 %). 
Am häufigsten waren in früheren Untersuchungen BRCA2 (5,3 %), CHEK2 (2 %), ATM (1,6 %) und BRCA1 (0,9 %) betroffen.

Da meine Mutation am Ende der Checkpoints  hier 2  liegt, also kurz vor der Mitosephase des Apoptosezyklusses hoffe ich auf ein Ansprechen und auf irreparable Doppelstrangbrüche. Mit der Folge das TZ richtig sterben können.

Bei gesunden Zellen werden solche DNA-Doppelstrangbrüche durch die HR =(*homologe Rekombination)* repariert. Bei Krebszellen, denen funktionelle Komponenten der HR fehlen, können DNA-Doppelstrangbrüche nicht exakt bzw.nicht wirksam repariert werden. Denn bei Verlust der homologen Rekombination (*homologe Rekombinationsdefizienz,*= *HRD*),werden alternative, fehleranfällige Mechanismen aktiviert, was zu erhöhter genomischer Instabilität führt. 

Nach mehreren Replikationsrunden kann die genomische Instabilität so groß werden, dass die Krebszelle abstirbt, da Krebszellen im Verhältnis zu normalen Zellen ein höheres Vorkommen an DNA-Schäden aufweisen (Prinzip der synthetischen Letalität, siehe Abbildung.

Neben BRCA-Keimbahnmutationen können auch Tumoren mit einer spontanen somatischen BRCA-Mutation oder einer Mutation anderer Gene wie beispielsweise RAD50, RAD51C, RAD51D, PALB2, CHEK2, MRE11A, BARD1, BRIP1, NBS1 oder ATM einen Defekt in der HR aufweisen. *Demnach können auch Tumoren ohne nachweisbare BRCA 1/2 -Mutation auf eine Therapie mit PARP-Inhibitoren ansprechen(sogenannte BRCAness Tumoren).

https://www.google.com/search?q=Grafik+Checkpoints+Apoptosekreislauf&tbm=isch&ved=2ahUKEwiHt_bdpdjuAhWGq6QKHe5bBokQ2-cCegQIABAA&oq=Grafik+Checkpoints+Apoptosekreislauf&gs_lcp=CgNpbWcQDFAAWABg1N8DaABwAHgAgAEAiAEAkgEAmAE  AqgELZ3dzLXdpei1pbWc&sclient=img&ei=2SIgYMfmB4bXkgXut5nICA&bih=614&biw=1235#imgrc=WxV5b_NOU_GDxM

*
*Ich hoffe, dass es nicht zu kompliziert ist.*

* Hans-J.*

----------


## Optimist

Hans-J.,
  zum Thema passend, dieser nicht ganz einfach zu lesende link.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7794174/
*
Short abstract:*
_The FDA recently approved two poly‐ADP‐ribose polymerase (PARP) inhibitors for the treatment of biomarker‐positive metastatic castrate resistant prostate cancer. This review highlights non‐BRCA DNA damage repair gene alterations that may increase patient sensitivity to PARP inhibition alone or in combination with other therapies._
_
Die FDA hat kürzlich zwei Poly-ADP-Ribose-Polymerase (PARP)-Inhibitoren für die Behandlung von Biomarker-positivem metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs zugelassen. Diese Übersichtsarbeit hebt Nicht-BRCA-DNA-Schadensreparatur-Genveränderungen hervor, die die Empfindlichkeit der Patienten gegenüber einer PARP-Inhibition allein oder in Kombination mit anderen Therapien erhöhen können._

_Implications for Practice:_
_The treatment potential of PARP inhibition has been well characterized in patients with BRCA1 and BRCA2 mutations, but there is compelling evidence for expanding the use of PARP inhibitors to mutations of other non‐BRCA DNA damage repair (DDR) genes. This could increase the percentage of patients that may benefit from treatment with PARP inhibitors alone or in combination with other therapies. Understanding the significance of PARP inhibitor‐sensitizing alterations in other common non‐BRCA DDR genes will help guide clinical decisions to provide targeted treatment options to a wider population of patients._

_Das Behandlungspotenzial der PARP-Inhibition ist bei Patienten mit BRCA1- und BRCA2-Mutationen gut charakterisiert, aber es gibt überzeugende Beweise für die Ausweitung des Einsatzes von PARP-Inhibitoren auf Mutationen anderer Nicht-BRCA-DNA-Schadensreparaturgene (DDR). Dies könnte den Prozentsatz der Patienten erhöhen, die von einer Behandlung mit PARP-Inhibitoren allein oder in Kombination mit anderen Therapien profitieren können. Das Verständnis der Bedeutung von PARP-Inhibitor-sensibilisierenden Veränderungen in anderen häufigen Nicht-BRCA-DDR-Genen wird dazu beitragen, klinische Entscheidungen zu treffen, um einer breiteren Patientenpopulation gezielte Behandlungsoptionen zu bieten."
_

  Das Thema PARP-Inhibitoren bleibt spannend.

Franz

----------


## Georg_

In Europa wurde Olaparib nur für BRCA1 und BRCA2 Mutationen zugelassen. Dies geschah deshalb, da die jetzt vorliegenden Daten zur Verlängerung des Gesamtüberlebens durch Olaparib nur für diese beiden Mutationen einen Vorteil ausweisen. Hier die Grafik zu der Auswertung nach Gen-Mutation in der diese beiden Mutationen rot markiert sind. Nur für diese zwei Mutationen zeigt sich eine Verlängerung des Gesamtüberlebens:

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Franz,

danke für die Ergänzung bzw. anderer Sichtweise, welche die weiteren Entwicklungen Rechnung tragen.




> Neben BRCA-Keimbahnmutationen können  auch Tumoren mit einer spontanen somatischen BRCA-Mutation oder einer  Mutation anderer Gene wie beispielsweise RAD50, RAD51C, RAD51D, PALB2,  CHEK2, MRE11A, BARD1, BRIP1, NBS1 oder ATM einen Defekt in der HR  aufweisen. *Demnach können auch Tumoren ohne nachweisbare BRCA 1/2  -Mutation auf eine Therapie mit PARP-Inhibitoren ansprechen(sogenannte  BRCAness Tumoren).*


Ja, Franz, ein sehr spannendes Feld, wobei wahrscheinlich das Zusammenspiel der Mutationen in der Steuerung zur Apoptose - z.B. ATM u.a. p53 wieder aktivieren können.

@Georg

bei den Studien - der Damen für ihre Entitäten - wurden weitergehende Mutationsdriver mit Focus "Prostatakarzinom" zu wenig berücksichtigt als eigenständige Entität. Die Probbandenanzahl in den einzelnen Drivers war zu gering.
Deshalb ergaben sich zu wenige Probanden für eine weiterführende Zulassung. 
Die retrograde Betrachtung beim PCa durch den GB-A, EU wurde - wie schon - siehe oben - überrollt.

Wissentschaftliche Erkenntnisse dokumentieren dies sehr eindeutig aus Übersee  und zeigen klar auf, wie Betroffene mit Prostatakarzinom hier nachgelagert behandelt werden.
Ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass sich der BPS hier kräftig dafür einsetzt, dass dieser vermeintliche Dissenz sich bald auflöst.

Hans-J.

PS
Bist du Gottes Sohn so hilf dir selbst

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hier noch ein Bericht über Immuntherapien bei der Behandlung von Prostatakrebs, unter anderem auch über Olaparib.

https://www.practiceupdate.com/conte...107387/61/11/3

Interessant vielleicht auch der Hinweis auf eine  Studie mit Cabozantinib und Atezolizumab, einem PD L1  Inhibitor 

https://www.onclive.com/view/cabozan...omise-in-mcrpc

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Optimist

Eine kurze *Übersicht zur PROfound-Studie* mit Anmerkungen von Dr. Mateo u. Dr. de Bono:

https://ascopost.com/issues/october-...2-alterations/
*
Study Details*
_PROfound enrolled patients with metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer who experienced disease progression on prior enzalutamide or abiraterone and had mutations in at least one qualifying HRR gene. Patients were divided into two cohorts: cohort A (n = 245) included men with cancer harboring BRCA 1, BRCA 2, or ATM genes; cohort B (n = 142) included men with other genetic alterations in HRR. At ESMO 2020, Dr. Mateo reported the final overall survival analysis of the trial._

  _PROfound nahm Patienten mit metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs auf, bei denen die Krankheit unter einer vorherigen Behandlung mit Enzalutamid oder Abirateron fortgeschritten war und die Mutationen in mindestens einem qualifizierenden HRR-Gen aufwiesen. Die Patienten wurden in zwei Kohorten eingeteilt: Kohorte A (n = 245) umfasste Männer mit Krebs, der die Gene BRCA 1, BRCA 2 oder ATM enthielt; Kohorte B (n = 142) umfasste Männer mit anderen genetischen Veränderungen im HRR. Auf dem ESMO 2020 berichtete Dr. Mateo über die endgültige Gesamtüberlebensanalyse der Studie.
_

_Survival Endpoint Met
__As of the data cutoff in March 2020, median overall survival with olaparib was significantly longer than with physicians choice of enzalutamide or abiraterone in cohort A: 19.1 months vs 14.7 months (P = .0175), representing a 31% reduction in the risk of death_
_In cohort B, no significant difference in survival was observed between the two treatment arms; median overall survival was 14.1 months with olaparib vs 11.1 months for controls_.

  "_Zum Zeitpunkt des Datenschnitts im März 2020 war das mediane Gesamtüberleben mit Olaparib signifikant länger als mit Enzalutamid oder Abirateron nach Wahl des Arztes in Kohorte A: 19,1 Monate vs. 14,7 Monate (P = .0175), was einer 31%igen Reduktion des Sterberisikos entspricht..."_
_"...In Kohorte B wurde kein signifikanter Unterschied im Überleben zwischen den beiden Behandlungsarmen beobachtet; das mediane Gesamtüberleben betrug 14,1 Monate mit Olaparib vs. 11,1 Monate für die Kontrollen..._.
  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Anmerkung v. mir
  14,1 vs 11,1 sind immerhin auch 3 Monate bei der  sehr inhomogenen Gruppe B.


  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Dazu äußern sich Dr. Mateo u. Dr. de Bono unter
*Questions Remain*

_Cohort B is an exploratory exercise, Dr. Mateo continued. Patients with many different genetic alterations may have a different biological explanation. It is difficult to interpret cohort B as a whole. It will be key to scrutinize data from prospective registries on these subsets. By restricting olaparib to patients with BRCA1/2 mutations, you will leave underrepresented patients behind.
_
_Dr. de Bono weighed in on the discussion of genetic selection: As a patient advocate, I am concerned that some men with non-BRCA alterations may be sensitive to PARP inhibitors. There are undoubtedly men with other genetic alterations who will respond to these drugs. We must not fail these men who have limited options._

_"Kohorte B ist ein Experiment", fuhr Dr. Mateo fort. "Patienten mit vielen verschiedenen genetischen Veränderungen können eine andere biologische Erklärung haben. Es ist schwierig, Kohorte B als Ganzes zu interpretieren. Es wird entscheidend sein, die Daten aus prospektiven Registern zu diesen Untergruppen zu untersuchen. Wenn man Olaparib auf Patienten mit BRCA1/2-Mutationen beschränkt, lässt man unterrepräsentierte Patienten zurück."
_
_"Dr. de Bono mischte sich in die Diskussion um die genetische Selektion ein: "Als Patientenfürsprecher bin ich besorgt, dass einige Männer mit Nicht-BRCA-Veränderungen empfindlich auf PARP-Inhibitoren reagieren könnten. Es gibt zweifelsohne Männer mit anderen genetischen Veränderungen, die auf diese Medikamente ansprechen. Wir dürfen diese Männer, die nur begrenzte Optionen haben, nicht im Stich lassen._"
  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Deshalb weiterforschen!


  Franz
Hervorhebungen bei "Questions remain" von mir.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Franz,

ganz großen Dank für die Fleißarbeit, meine Ausführungen nicht nur ergänzt, sondern auch in der Tiefe erklärt zu haben. Ich glaube, dass es für viele Mitbetroffene die Zusammenhänge verständlich widergibt.

Das gerade - der zweitwichtigste Mutationsdriver - hier Chek2 - in die B Kohorte angesiedelt wurde, ist halt so, aber nicht zu ändern.
Es ist nicht nur meiner subjektiven Wahrnehmung geschuldet, aber in der Immuntherapie kann ein harmonisches Konzert nur entstehen, wenn alle Komponenten zusammenspielen.
Ein Accord kommt nur vollständig zu Gehör wenn die Harmonie stimmt. Z.B. ein unvollständiger Septimenaccord klingt schlecht, wenn Mitspieler fehlen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hier erinnere ich mich an das Blockieren der T-Reg Gedächtniszellen bei den Dendridischen Zellen um das überschäumende Immunsystem zu blockieren in Vorvorjahren.
Bei den mRNA Vaccinen *heute* bis hin zu Corona eine ganz wichtige Erkenntnis, Immunität durch Schlüssel/Schloß Prinzip und Erlernen/Trainieren des Immunsystems auf die Entität zu schärfen.

Dieser Weg ist durchaus auch bei Krebs anwendbar.

Als Link beigefügt der Zellzyklus zur Kenntnisnahme, worauf ich später noch einmal zurückkomme, denn er spielt bei der Immuntherapie eine sehr wichtige Rolle, weil er der Schlüssel zu den Mutationsdriver darstellt, wenn fehlerhaft reparariert wird, Nekrose, Apopthose oder TZ in G0 gehen.

http://www.chemgapedia.de/vsengine/v...yclus.vlu.html

@Reiner, danke für deinen Beitrag, der nicht genau in das Schloß passte. 

Würde ich jetzt noch auf PD1 und PD L1 eingehen, würde das den Thread überfordern. Dieses wäre ein neues Thema.

@Georg, auch dir danke ich für deine Grafiken, die sehr deutlich die Mutation von Chek2 neben BRCA1/2 darstellt und der mittig placierter Punkt in Verbindung mit der Wirksamkeit gesehen werden muß.


Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Hans-J.,

ich will Dich mit der folgenden Grafik nicht ärgern aber ich denke sie ist sehr wichtig für Deine CHEK2 Mutation. Danach wirkt Olaparib bei CHEK2 nicht, die Patienten in der Kontrollgruppe haben länger gelebt. Du kannst Dir also die Nebenwirkungen von Olaparib ersparen:

----------


## Georg_

> Anmerkung v. mir 14,1 vs 11,1 sind immerhin auch 3 Monate bei der  sehr inhomogenen Gruppe B.


Franz,

wenn das Ergebnis nicht signifikant ist, so ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu groß, dass es sich um ein zufälliges Ergebnis handelt. Das haben die Autoren mit statistischen Verfahren errechnet. Wenn das bekannt ist, sollte man solche Ergebnisse nicht herausgreifen und sich daran orientieren.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

> wenn das Ergebnis nicht signifikant ist, so ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu groß, dass es sich um ein zufälliges Ergebnis handelt. Das haben die Autoren mit statistischen Verfahren errechnet. Wenn das bekannt ist, sollte man solche Ergebnisse nicht herausgreifen und sich daran orientieren.


Georg,
ich habe nicht die statistische Auswertung angezweifelt. Mir ist lediglich aufgefallen, dass bei der Gruppe B ein (für mich deutlicher) Unterschied zwischen den beiden Behandlungsarmen erkennbar ist. 

Dieser Unterschied scheint  wohl auch Dr. de Bono u. Dr. Mateo aufgefallen zu sein.

Franz

----------


## Hans-J.

@Georg, Franz und Interessierte,

vielen Dank für euren Input in diese Thematik.

@Georg
in der letzten Grafik ist sehr deutlich, die noch nicht vollständigen anderen Mutationstreiber - in Kohorte B - ersichtlich.
Jetzt nur den Driver Chek2 herauszuziehen um diesen einer Feinanalyse zu unterziehen würde zu keiner objektiven Bewertung führen. Ob dieser Grafik sich bei Chek2 erhärtet, müßte wissenschaftlich weiter abgeklärt werden.

Wohl aber könnte man deine Aussage als ein erster Trend deuten und die Wertung ob NW und Benefit wo einzuordnen sind, wäre zu eruieren. Aber gleich vorab, die Medikation zu verwerfen würde ich auf keinem Fall.

Zumal gerade aus den hier herausgearbeiteten Unwägbarkeiten - die ja auch schon Franz - sehr gut dokumentiert hat und leider meine Sequenzierung auch nicht hergegeben hat - hier wurden die weiteren Drivers - Kohorte B, außer Chek2 und Rad. auch nicht weiter verfolgt, jedoch auch nicht ausgeschlossen, kann und muß weiter in der Tiefe wissenschaftlich gearbeitet werden.

Bisher wurde das Augenmerk auf BRCA 's und ATM gelegt, wobei wir jetzt wissen, dass BRCA 1 und ATM auch nicht gut auf Olaparib ansprechen.

Ob die Accorde im Konzert nicht vollständiger besser klingen und diese Metapher auf das Immunsystem übertragbar sind, wird die Zukunft erbringen müssen.
Wir stehen am Anfang bei der Immuntherapie des PCa - wie immer - etwas weiter von anderen Entitäten entfernt, wovon wir mit PCa evtl. profitieren können.

@ Franz
danke für die Tiefenschärfe deiner Denke.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Olaparib hatte bereits in der primären Auswertung das  progressionsfreie Überleben signifikant im Vergleich zur  Kontrolltherapie verlängert. (DOI: 10.1056/NEJMoa1911440).  Jetzt stellte Mateo die finale Auswertung zum Gesamtüberleben vor   einem wichtigen sekundären Endpunkt der Studie. Die mediane  Beobachtungsdauer über beide Kohorten hinweg lag jetzt bei 21 Monaten.

Mit Datenschnitt am 20 März 2020 war das mediane Überleben mit  Olaparib in Kohorte A mit 19,1 Monaten signifikant länger als im  Kontrollarm mit 14,7 Monaten. Die Hazard Ratio lag bei 0,69 zugunsten  von Olaparib mit einem 95-%-Konfidenzintervall von 0,50 bis 0,97 und einem p-Wert von 0,0175.

*Dieser signifikante Vorteil trat auf, obwohl 2/3 der Patienten (67 %)  aus dem Kontrollarm wegen eines Progresses zur Olaparib-Therapie  gewechselt waren*. 

Nach einem Jahr lebten in der Kohorte A noch 73 % der  Patienten in der Olaparibgruppe und 61 % der Patienten der  Kontrollgruppe.

  In Kohorte B ließ sich kein Vorteil für die Olaparib-Therapie zeigen,  das mediane Gesamtüberleben lag zwar mit dem PARP-Hemmer bei 14,1  Monaten und war damit länger als im Kontrollarm mit 11,5 Monaten, die  Hazard Ratio lag aber bei 0,96 mit einem weiten 95-%-Konfidenzintervall von 0,63 bis 1,94.


*Über beide Kohorten hinweg zeigte sich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nur ein  Trend hin* zu einem besseren Gesamtüberleben mit Olaparib mit einem  Medianwert von 17,3 gegenüber 14,0 Monaten in der Kontrollgruppe. Die  Hazard Ratio lag bei 0,79, das 95-%-Konfidenzintervall überschritt aber die 1 und lag bei 0,63 bis 1,03 (p = 0,0515).

  Ein Jahr hatten 67 % aller mit Olaparib behandelten Patienten und 56 %  der Patienten in der Kontrollgruppe überlebt. Die Cross-over-Rate lag  über alle Patienten hinweg bei 66 %. Unerwünschte Effekte höheren  Schweregrads (≥3) traten unter Olaparib mit 52 % häufiger auf als in der  Kontrollgruppe (40 %).

  Wegen Nebenwirkungen, vor allem eine höhergradigen Anämie, musste bei  23 % der Patienten die Dosis von Olaparib reduziert werden, bei jedem  fünften Patienten kam es zum Therapieabbruch. Daten zur Lebensqualität  wurden erhoben, sind aber noch nicht präsentiert worden.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nach einer Woche Olaparib bei mir - mit Einschleichphase - bin ich von den sehr, sehr geringen NW. erst einmal überrascht.
Nach einem Monat werde ich mehr wissen - sollte sich kein Nutzen ergeben - habe ich auch den Mut vom Pferd rechtzeitig abzusteigen.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Erforderliche Grundlagen zum Apoptosezyklus u.a.

https://studyflix.de/biologie/pflanzenzelle-2064

Balance von Zellvermehrung und Zelluntergang. In normalem Gewebe herrscht ein Gleichgewicht zwischen Zellproliferation und Zelltod. Unerwünschte Zellen werden durch Apoptose eliminiert.

Resistenter Tumor  
In malignen Tumoren entsteht ein Ungleichgewicht: Zellproliferation nimmt zu und Apoptose ist gehemmt. In der malignen Progression, z. B. durch Entstehung von Resistenz gegen zytotoxische Therapien oder bei Metastasierung, nimmt diese Imbalance weiter zu.

https://www.med.fau.de/2017/05/12/tu...ffen-schlagen/

Im Vergleich zu gesunden Zellen teilen sich Krebszellen aufgrund verschiedener Mutationen bei der Regulation des Zellzykluses unkontrolliert und bilden Metastasen und Tumore. Deshalb stellt die Zellzyklusanalyse eines der wichtigsten Werkzeuge bei der Erforschung von Krebszellen dar. 

https://www.lecturio.de/magazin/zell...a-replikation/

Durchaus kann man sich auf das wesentliche konzentrieren im obigen Link und sich den Hintergrund langsam erschließen.

*Biologische Wirkungen ionisierender Strahlung*: Grundlagen für den Strahlenschutz und für die Strahlentherapie (Prof. P. Virsik-Köpp) Ergänzende Kurzfassung

Direkte und indirekte Strahlenwirkung:
Die direkte Wirkung einer ionisierenden Strahlung (z.B. Röntgenstrahlung, Gamma-Strahlung, Alpha- und Beta-Teilchen, Neutronen) ist dadurch gekennzeichnet, dass die Energieabsorption durch Ionisationen im empfindlichen biologischen Molekül direkt erfolgt. 

Die Bildung von strahleninduzierten sekundären Wasserradikalen wird in hypoxischen oder anoxischen Zellen die schlecht mit Sauerstoffversorgt werden, stark vermindert. Die indirekte Strahlenwirkung und die damit assoziierte DNA-Schädigung wird dadurch vermindert.
 Folglich ist die Dosis die benötigt wird um hypoxische Zellen zu töten, 2-3 mal so hoch im Vergleich mit der tödlichen Dosis bei oxischen Zellen (die mit Sauerstoff gutversorgt sind). In diesem Zusammenhang spricht man von einem Sauerstoffeffekt.

*Zellzyklus-Arrest und Reparatur
*
Die Möglichkeit, den Zellzyklus an Kontrollpunkten (checkpoints) anzuhalten, ist durch die G1-, G1/S-, intra-S-, G2/M- Blöcke verwirklicht. Der Zellzyklus wird zum Zeitpunkt der DNA-Schädigung angehalten und die Zelle hat Zeit für eine entsprechende DNA-Reparatur.

Strahleninduzierte DNA-Schäden können in reparaturprofizienten Zellen unter Beteiligung verschiedener Reparaturprozesse innerhalb von wenigen Minuten bis Stunden repariert werden. ( Siehe Grafik Zyklus mit Phasen )
Die Strahlenempfindlichkeit von Zellen variiert mit ihrer Position im Zellzyklus zum Zeitpunkt der Bestrahlung, wobei Zellen in der Mitose und in der G2-Phase am *sensitivsten* und Zellen *in der G1- und frühen S-Phase am resistentesten sind.* 
Dies gilt generell nur für reparaturprofiziente normale Zellen.•Die Strahlenwirkung ist von der zeitlichen Dosisverteilung abhängig. Dosis-Fraktionierung bedeutet die Aufteilung einer Strahlendosis in 2 oder mehrere Einzeldosen im Abstand von einigen Stunden bis Tagen. Sie ermöglicht eine Reparatur in den bestrahlten Zellen (während der Zeitintervalle zwischeneinzelnen Dosisfraktionen) und somit eine Abnahme des Gesamteffekts.

*Die Strahlentherapie nutzt den Fraktionierungseffekt um Normalgewebe zu schonen*.

Die Wirkung der Radiotherapie beruht hauptsächlich auf der Reproduktiven Inaktivierung von *Stammzellen des Tumors**.

wird fortgesetzt
*

----------


## Hans-J.

*Wie sich Krebszellen in menschlichen Tumoren ausbreiten,*

ich muß kurz die Fortsetzung unterbrechen um diese noch neue Meldung mit Link einzubringen. Diese Meldung aus der Forschungsschmide Leibzig hat es in sich, hat mich sehr überrascht.

https://www.uni-leipzig.de/newsdetai...be-2021-02-18/

1. Studie Lu177 versus Cabazitaxel beim PCa, da ich schon unterbrochen habe.

https://www.medmedia.at/congress-x-p...s-cabazitaxel/

----------


## Barnold

Danke Hans-J.,
das sind ja hochinteressante Studien. Für mich persönlich ist die Studie LuPSMA vs Cabazitaxel eine gewisse Bestätigung meiner Vorgehensweise gegen mein PCa und die Studie aus Leipzig ist verblüffend. Ich hoffe, dass daraus auch irgendwann therapeutisch vorteilhafte Konsequenzen gezogen werden können.
Gruß 
Arnold

----------


## Hans-J.

Ja, Arnold habe lange überlegt, ob ich die Fortsetzung unterbreche - zum Vorthread - fand es jedoch zu interessant.
Jetzt, im Rückblick auf mögliche therapeutische Konsequenzen aus den Studien, läßt sich doch als Beispiel "Olaparib" wo wir hier im Thread recht pessimistisch eingestellt waren - auch vor dem Hintergrund der Sequenzierungen - feststellen müssen, dass es bei unserem PCa dann doch einen Innovationsschub zum Positiven gab.
Es ist angekommen in der Praxis. 

Hierzu auch Danke an viele Mitforisten, die mit dazu beigetragen haben. 

Ein sehr zufriedener 
Hans-J.

----------


## DieBlonde

Vielen Dank, Hans.-J., für die wertvollen Infos! Immer sehr interessant, hier nachzulesen.
Liee Grüße
Nat

----------


## Hans-J.

Danke, Nat und viel Glück Deinem Mann.

Fortsetzung:

Der Zell/Apoptose/Zyklus

----------


## Hans-J.

*Bei normalen Differenzierten Zellen* 
*Zellzyklus in der Onkologie* 

Die Vermehrung von Zellen ist die Basis allen Lebens. Die Gesamtheit aller biochemischen Vorgänge, die während der binären Teilung einer Zelle ablaufen, bezeichnet man als Zellzyklus. Der Zellzyklus beginnt mit der Teilung einer Zelle in zwei genetisch identische Tochterzellen. In der Zeitspanne zwischen zwei darauffolgenden Zellteilungen (Interphase) wird die vererbbare Substanz, die DNA, verdoppelt. Replikation und die Mitose sind durch die beiden Zwischenphasen G 1 und G 2 voneinander getrennt (Abb. 1). Während der G 1 -Phase - unmittelbar nach der erfolgten Zellteilung - muss eine Tochterzelle zunächst wachsen, Proteine, Zucker und andere Bausteine für eine Verdoppelung des Genoms bereitstellen. Nach Überschreiten eines Restriktionspunkts ® geht die Zelle in die Synthese-Phase (S) über, in der die gesamte DNA repliziert und sofort mit den strukturellen Proteinen verpackt wird.

Die Vorbereitung auf die anschließende Verteilung des verdoppelten Genoms erfolgt während der G 2 -Phase des Zellzyklus. Dazu werden die langen DNA-Fäden in eine hoch kondensierte und kompakte, für die Verteilung geeignete Form umgewandelt, wodurch die Chromosomen entstehen. Schließlich erfolgt die eindruckvollste Phase des Zellzyklus, die Mitose. Dabei werden die zwei vollständigen Chromosomensätze exakt getrennt und auf die beiden sich bildenden Tochterzellen verteilt. Zum Schluss werden die zwei Tochterzellen im Zuge der Zytokinese voneinander getrennt. 

Die vollständige Weitergabe eines gesunden, fehlerfreien Genoms setzt eine exakte Koordination der korrekten Replikation und Segregation der Chromosomen sowie die Behebung eventuell entstandener DNA-Schäden voraus. Störungen einer präzisen Steuerung der Zellzykluskontrolle, insbesondere der Verlust oder die Mutationen der Tumorsuppressoren spielen bei der Pathogenese maligner Erkrankungen eine Schlüsselrolle.   
Das Protein p53 stoppt den Zellzyklus, indem es in die Transkription von Regulatorproteinen eingreift. Das darauffolgende Verharren der Zelle an Kontrollpunkten im Zellzyklus ermöglicht die Reparatur der DNA und verhindert aktiv die Vermehrung mutierter Zellen. Ist die DNA einer Zelle sehr stark beschädigt, leitet p53 die Apoptose ein und verhindert auf diesem Weg eine Gefährdung des Organismus. Fehlt Zellen eine funktionale Kopie des p53-Gens, sind diese Zellen nicht in der Lage den Zellzyklus für eine DNA-Reparatur anzuhalten oder die Apoptose einzuleiten. Dies hat zur Folge, dass DNA-Schäden nicht behoben werden können. Betroffene Zellen zeichnen sich durch enorm hohe Mutationsraten aus. Diese Mutationen können Ursache für die Entwicklung von Krebs sein.
Die meisten Zellen eines ausgereiften Gewebes befinden sich nicht im Zellzyklus sondern in einem Ruhezustand G0-Phase

Sie sind differenziert und erfüllen jeweils spezielle Funktionen. *
*

----------


## Hans-J.

*        Entdifferenzierung bösartiger* *Tumoren*

sind unter anderem dadurch definiert, dass sich die Tumorzellen entdifferenzieren, also wieder zu weniger differenzierten Zellen mit hoher Mitoserate werden. Sieht ein Pathologe im Mikroskop also in einem Gewebeschnitt viele Mitosefiguren so kann dies ein Hinweis auf einen bösartigen Prozess sein.


*G1-Phase (Dauer: Stunden bis Monate): Synthese von G0-Phase*
In der G1-Phasekommt es häufig nach Synthese aller Bestandteile zu einer terminalen Differenzierung: Die Zelle durchläuft nicht weiter den Zellzyklus, sondern tritt in eine Ruhephase ein. 

*S-Phase (Dauer: ca. 8 h)
*
DNA-Replikation (pro Chromosom)

Das p53-Protein  (Wächter des Genoms) verhindert, dass Zellen mit Fehlern im Erbgut in die S Phase des Zellzyklus eintreten. Es gehört damit zu den Tumorsuppressoren! Auch ( Pten ) p53 ist identisch TP 53

*Zellzyklus und Krebs* 
Der Zellzyklus neoplastischer Zellen (Krebszellen) wird nicht mehr durch den Organismus kontrolliert. Diese Zellen teilen sich autonom. Die Dauer eines Zellzyklus ist gegenüber normalen Zellen verändert. 
Die Entdeckung des Zellzyklus ermöglichte einen tieferen Einblick in die Krebsentstehung. Fehlregulationen im Zellzyklus können zu einem unkontrollierten Zell- und damit Gewebewachstum führen. Dabei gehen wichtige Regulationsproteine (z. B. p53) durch Mutation verloren oder werden übermäßig exprimiert.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Mit siRNA gegen mutierte Tumorsuppressoren

*

Der humane Tumorsuppressor *p53* reguliert als Transkriptionsfaktor nach DNA-Schädigung die Expression von Genen, die an der Kontrolle des Zellzyklus, an der Induktion der Apoptose (des programmierten Zelltods) oder an der DNA-Reparatur beteiligt sind.

Eigentlich wäre das Tumorsuppressorprotein p53 ein ideales Target für die Tumortherapie, schließlich ist das zugehörige TP53-Gen bei gut 50 % aller Karzinome mutiert. Eine TP53-Mutation kann nicht nur die Entstehung von Krebs begünstigen, sondern malignen Zellen helfen, besser zu überleben oder zu metastasieren. Trotzdem galt das p53-System aus verschiedenen Gründen gemeinhin als undruggable [Sabapathy K, Lane DP. Nat Rev Clin Oncol. 2018;15(1):13-30].

 In letzter Zeit wurden indes verschiedene Konzepte präsentiert, wie sich ein mutiertes p53-System vielleicht doch pharmakologisch adressieren lässt.
Ein aktueller Vorschlag kommt von einem Team um Ifeoma Ubby aus Singapur. Die Forscher haben sog. small interfering RNA (siRNA) gegen vier verschiedene mutierte TP53-Formen entwickelt, die ca. 20 % der TP53-Mutationen ausmachen [Ubby I et al. Oncogene. 2019; http://doi.org/c29r]. siRNA sind kleine RNA-Moleküle, mit denen sich (mutierte) Gene quasi stumm schalten lassen. In verschiedene Zelllinien konnten sie zeigen, dass die von ihnen selektierten siRNA (fast) ausschließlich die angepeilten TP53-Varianten stilllegen, nicht aber unmutierte Formen. In Tumorzelllinien konnte das Team so u. a. die Apoptose nachweisen.

Ein Ansatz beruht darauf, die durch Mutation verloren gegangene Tumorsuppressor-Funktion des normalen (Wildtyp) p53-Proteins wieder-herzustellen, also auf der Wiederherstellung von loss of function.

Der andere Ansatz durch Mutation erworbenen tumorfördernden Eigenschaften von mutiertem p53-Protein wird unter dem Begriff gain of function zusammengefasst.

Die Substanz APR-246 wurde am Karolinska-Institut in Stockholm, Schweden, entwickelt und zielt darauf ab, die Tumorsuppressor-Funktion von mutiertem p53-Protein wiederherzustellen. APR-246 wirkt über Beeinflussung der Faltung des p53-Proteins. 
In analysierten zirkulierenden hämatologischen Tumorzellen vor und nach Verabreichung der Testsubstanz APR-246 konnte in der Tat die Reaktivierung von klassischen p53-Zielgenen nachgewiesen werden, was für eine Reaktivierung der p53- Tumorsuppressor-Funktion in diesen Krebszellen spricht.

Leider noch Phase 1-2 Studie. PiSARRO und GANNET53-Studie.

http://www.medmix.at/tp53-gen-wirksa...?cn-reloaded=1

https://www.ukaachen.de/kliniken-institute/institut-fuer-pathologie/krankenversorgung/molekularpathologische-diagnostik/diagnostische-methoden/bestimmung-des-tp53-mutations-status/

Da schon seit vielen Jahren über prädikative molekularer Marker gesprochen wird, hat die p53 Analyse noch nicht den Stellenwert, der ihm zusteht.
Denn durchaus lassen sich nach Bestimmung die Sensibilität von Strahlen- und Chemotherapie besser einschätzen. Weiterhin ob Mutation vorliegt oder nicht.

Unabdingbar, wenn zur Ursachentherapie die DNA bei Krebs wieder in den Ursprungszustand versetzt werden könnte. Die dabei zur Zeit schon verfügbaren Immuntherapien, Checkpointcontroller, Mutationsdriververhinderer u.a. Ansätze zeigen deutlich auf, dass der Hintergrund ein funktionierender Apoptosezyklus sein muß, um irreparable TZ/Gewebe zu eliminieren, gesundes Gewebe recycelt und die fehlbelegten Chromosomen wieder richtet.

Die Beforschung der Genome/DNA ist endlich angesprungen und bietet in bestimmten Entitäten Lösungen an, jedoch ist hier noch alles im Fluß und als Bewegungsdaten unterliegen die jetzigen Erkenntnisse dem permanenten Austausch mit neueren Erkenntnissen.
Diesen Weg zu gehen erscheint mir sinnvoller als die Präferierung der bisherigen palliativen Therapieformen, deshalb habe ich auf die DNA und neuere Forschungsansätze seit Jahren mein Augenmerk gerichtet. Wohlwissend, dass ich nicht mehr in den Nutzen dieser neueren Therapien kommen werde, aber der Gewissheit, etwas dazu beigetragen zu haben.

Die Geschwindigkeit jedoch, wie die Forschung mit verwertbaren Ergebnissen in die Tumortherapie Einzug genommen hat, ist schon beachtenswert und dürfte sich nach der mRNA Corona/Vaccine noch beschleunigen.

Hans-J.

----------


## Optimist

Danke Hans-J.
für Deinen für eine breite Leserschaft verständlich gehaltenen Beitrag zu TP53. 

und ein großes "Danke", dass Du seit seit langer Zeit unermüdlich das Thema "_Neues aus DNA, Genom und Forschungspools beim Prostatakarzinom"  
_fortführst. 

Franz

----------


## Hans-J.

Vielen Dank, lieber Franz für die warmen Worte.

Hier noch eine sehr neue Erkenntnis wie es bei unserem PCa weitergehen könnte.

Tumormaterial entnehmen, Züchten der Organoide, 




> Mit diesen Substanzen haben die Forschenden dann die Organoide von fünf  Prostatakrebspatienten  zwei mit einem Tumor in einem frühen Stadium,  drei mit einem fortgeschrittenen metastasierten Tumor  behandelt. Als  besonders wirksam erwies sich ein Medikament namens Ponatinib, das  bisher nur für die Behandlung von Leukämien zugelassen (und für die  Behandlung von Prostatakrebs noch nicht getestet) worden ist.


Lest bitte weiter, so kann man schon mit auf dem Markt verfügbaren Medikamenten eine bestmögliche Ansprache auf den Tumor erzielen. Dauer ca. 14 Tage.
Ähnlichkeiten mit dem neuen Corona Impfstoff sind nicht zufällig.

https://biermann-medizin.de/mit-indi...g-vorhersagen/

Hans-J.

----------


## Optimist

Ergänzend zum Beitrag von Hans-J. #280

eine aktuelle Veröffentlichung, unter anderem zur TP53-Mutation.
In dieser retrospektiven Studie wurde versucht eine biologische  Definition der Oligometastasierung zu finden. Es wurden deshalb beim  metastasierten hormonempfindlichen PK die häufigsten Mutationen und  deren Auswirkung auf die Metastasierung untersucht.  Im Vordergrund  stehen die häufig festgestellten TP53-Mutationen.

_The Mutational Landscape of Metastatic Castration-sensitive Prostate Cancer: The Spectrum Theory Revisited
_
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33419682/

ausführlich als PDF
https://reader.elsevier.com/reader/s...410C6FF4C4C767

"_Objective_
_To characterize the somatic mutational landscape across the disease spectrum of metastatic castration-sensitive prostate cancer (mCSPC) to elucidate a biological definition of oligometastatic CSPC._
_Zielsetzung_
_Charakterisierung der somatischen Mutationslandschaft im gesamten Krankheitsspektrum des metastasierten kastrationsempfindlichen Prostatakarzinoms (mCSPC), um eine biologische Definition des oligometastatischen CSPC zu finden."_


_Patient summary:_ 
_Oligometastatic prostate cancer is typically defined as less than three to five metastatic lesions and evidence suggests that using radiation or surgery to treat these sites improves clinical outcomes. As of now, treatment decisions for oligometastasis are solely defined according to the number of lesions. However, this study suggests that tumor mutational profiles can provide a biological definition of oligometastasis and complement currently used numerical definitions._
_Patientenzusammenfassung:_ 
_Oligometastasiertes Prostatakarzinom wird typischerweise als weniger als drei bis fünf metastatische Läsionen definiert, und es gibt Hinweise darauf, dass die Verwendung von Strahlung oder Operation zur Behandlung dieser Stellen die klinischen Ergebnisse verbessert. Bislang werden Behandlungsentscheidungen bei Oligometastasen ausschließlich nach der Anzahl der Läsionen getroffen. Diese Studie legt jedoch nahe, dass Tumormutationsprofile eine biologische Definition der Oligometastasierung liefern und die derzeit verwendeten numerischen Definitionen ergänzen können._ 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Einige bemerkenswerte Zahlen, ausführlicher im Text mit vielen Diagrammen. 

  - bei den TP53-Mutationen wurde bei Oligometastasen ein kürzeres rPFS festgestellt, (26,7 vs. 48,6 mo; p = 0,002) und kürzere Zeit bis zum CRPC (95,6 vs. 155,8 mo; p = 0,02) 

  - bei Polymetastasen rPFS (18,5 mo vs 42,7 mo; p = 0,01), Zeit zum CRPC (73,7 mo vs 86,3 mo; p = 0,01)


     Franz

----------


## buschreiter

Gerade gefunden: https://healthcare-in-europe.com/de/...n-den-weg.html Das ist noch Zukunftsmusik, aber die Richtung stimmt mE

----------


## Hans-J.

@buschreiter,

danke, für den Link, das Thema ist zwar schon öfter hier eingestellt, aber unterschiedliche Ansichten sind immer willkommen.

dieser Link von Rudi erklärt sehr einfach und ausführlich die heutigen Möglichkeiten. Er beantwortet auch Reiner Fragen dazu sehr verständlich.
Aus meiner Sicht - sehr lesenswert -

https://www.testedeinentumor.de/

----------


## WernerE

Vielen Dank Euch Beiden.

WernerE

----------


## Wulferl

Biotech BB - eine CH-Beteiligungsgesellschaft sucht Investoren für PA-Projekt von Essa, ein US-Unternehmen, das sich auf mCRPC spezialisiert hat. Weiss jemand Näheres?

----------


## Wulferl

Das Projekt läuft unter EPI-7386 und Phase 1 ist am laufen

----------


## Hans-J.

@Wulferl,

ich habe hier den Link mit einer ausführlichen Übersetzung in Deutsch beigefügt.
Zur Zeit wird versucht, die Wirksamkeit in Phase1 zu verbessern, indem man eine Dosiseskalation herbeiführt. Also noch sehr, sehr früh.

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=en&u=https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/essa-pharma-presents-favorable-initial-phase-1-clinical-pharmacology-data-of-epi-7386-for-advanced-forms-of-prostate-cancer-at-the-2021-asco-genitourinary-cancers-symposium-301226568.html&prev=search

----------


## Hans-J.

Übersicht über fast alle z. Z. in der Mache befindlichen *Immuntherapeutischen Forschungsansätze* eine Übersicht mit sehr wertvollen Links zur weiteren Eruierung.
Es lohnt die Ansätze sich Stück für Stück zu erschließen.

https://www.meta-treff.de/prostatakr.../immuntherapie

Achtet einmal auf den BioNTech Link und ihr versteht wie nah der Vaccin  Wirkstoff gegen Covid auch bei Krebs weiterentwickelt werden könnte und  in der Mache ist.

(Rudi besonders für Dich)

hier noch ein anderer Blickwinkel auf den mutierten TP 53 Tumorsuppressor, der bei den meisten Schwerbetroffenen mutiert ist und zur Chemo/Strahlenresistenz führt.

https://www.coliquio.de/wissen/onkol...3-Therapie-102

Das Besondere, wie viel im Laufe der Jahre - hier in diesem Thread - schon angerissen wurde und nun Einzug in die Studien gefunden haben.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Fortsetzung Abscopaler Effekt, Wiederherstellung der Mutation zum Wildtyp, Immunaktivierung, u.a. lt. derzeitiger Studienstand.

Franz, in Anbetracht der Weiterentwicklungen - an der Schnittstelle von Forschung zu den ersten Studien - die Du sehr gut eingestellt hast, gilt es die ersten, verwertbaren Ergebnisse aufzuzeigen. Die Phase 1b Studie verfolge ich nicht weiter, sondern gehe gleich zu Phase 2.

https://translate.google.com/transla...search&pto=aue



Seit  fünf Jahren erlebt auch die Immuntherapie weltweit einen enormen  Aufschwung und erzeugt große Hoffnungen bei der Behandlung von Krebserkrankungen.  Hier wird das körpereigene Immunsystem künstlich stimuliert,  Krebszellen besser zu erkennen und gezielt zu bekämpfen - also im  Prinzip ähnlich wie beim abskopalen Effekt der Strahlentherapie. Auch in  diesem Zusammenhang ergeben sich Forschungsfragen: Sollte eine  Immuntherapie vor, während oder nach der Bestrahlung verabreicht werden?  Gibt es einen Nutzen bei einer Kombination mehrerer Immuntherapien mit  der Radiotherapie? Und werden spezifische Nebenwirkungen beider  Behandlungen durch eine Kombinationstherapie verstärkt?

Es  scheint jedoch, dass die durch die Bestrahlung induzierte Immunantwort  in einer zweiten Phase umschlägt und das Immunsystem plötzlich nicht  mehr stimuliert sondern unterdrückt wird. Tatsächlich erwähnen  Forschungsergebnisse einen Anstieg von sogenannten immunsuppressiven  Zellen im Tumor, welche eine hemmende Aktivität besonders auf  zytotoxische T-Zellen ausüben. Die zytotoxischen T-Zellen sind spezielle  Immunzellen, die eine wichtige Rolle in der Eliminierung von  Krebszellen durch das eigene Immunsystem spielen. Die Auswirkungen der  Bestrahlung auf die Anti-Tumor-Immunantwort scheinen also zwischen  Aktivierung und Hemmung zu schwingen. Weshalb, ist noch nicht gewusst. 

Immuntherapien, wie z.B. Tumorimpfstoffe, haben das  Potential Strahlentherapie-induzierte anti-Tumor-Immunantworten zu  verstärken, oder wirken im Falle von Immun-Checkpoint-Inhibitoren dem  immunsuppressiven Tumormikromilieu entgegen. Auffällig ist, dass die  Berichte über abskopale Effekte in den letzten Jahren zunehmen, seitdem  in der Klinik vermehrt Strahlentherapie mit Immuntherapien kombiniert  wird, oder diese aufeinander folgen. Präklinische Daten untermauern die  Synergie von Strahlenimmuntherapien um abskopale Effekte auszulösen.

In diesem Projekt werden die immunologischen Grundlagen abskopaler  Effekte untersucht und wie sich dabei bestrahlte von nicht-bestrahlten  Tumore hinsichtlich der Immunzellinfiltration und des Tumormikromilieus  unterscheiden. Dazu wird in präklinischen Versuchen mit Melanom- und  Brustkrebsmodellen hypofraktionierte Bestrahlung mit einem  Hochdruck-generierten Tumorzellimpfstoff und  Immun-Checkpoint-Inhibitoren kombiniert. Besonderer Fokus liegt dabei  auf der Tumorantigenpräsentation durch dendritische Zellen. Außerdem  wird der Einfluss bisher weniger erforschter Immun-Checkpoint-Moleküle  auf die Immunsuppression durch den Tumor untersucht.

Hierzu hat @Franz schon die ersten Studien unter "Abscopaler Effekt" in der Rubrik Fortgeschritten eingestellt.

_Bei Opdivo/Veyonda geht es darum, die Ansprache der Strahlentherapie - über die Art der Bestrahlung wird leider nichts ausgesagt - zu erhöhen und die Immunkontrolle auch auf andere Bereiche im Körper die nicht bestrahlt wurden, auszuweiten. Das ist die Grundintention.
_
In Gesamtsumme 20 gy, in 5 Fraktionen = 4 gy Einzeldosis. Jetzt gilt es die Daten abzuwarten. Da ja in Studie 1b die Wirksamkeit verbessert nachgewiesen wurde.
Auch wenn dieser Ansatz - die Immunkontrolle des Körpers über das lahmgelegte Immunsystem wieder herzustellen - noch in den Anfangsschuhen steckt, dürfte der Ansatz vielversprechend sein.

Auch jetzt bin ich wieder selber überrascht, wie schnell auf Basis des abscopalen Effektes sich Studien in diese Richtung bewegen.
Ich kann nur jedem Schwerbetroffenen raten, diesen Ansatz weiter zu verfolgen.

Hans-J.

----------


## Schlunz

Die letzte Spiegel-Titelgeschichte (19.06.2021) ist interessant. "Die Medizin von morgen". Dort wird erklärt, was die neuen mrna-Impfstoffe in der Krebsbekämpfung leisten können. Dank moderner Sequenziermaschinen kann man das Erbgut des Tumors und das Erbgut gesunden Gewebes auslesen und die Sequenzen miteinander vergleichen. So kann man sehen wo der Tumor Veränderungen hat, die dann durch die von der  mrna in "Auftrag" gegebenen Proteine, gezielt angegangen werden. Im besten Fall wird das Absterben der Krebszelle initiiert.
Leider existiert von vielen Prostatakrebskranken kein gesundes Vergleichsgewebe. Die Prostata wurde ja entfernt. Lösungsvorschläge?

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Hans-J, darf ich dich mal fragen wie es dir zur Zeit geht.
Du hast ja eine Krankengeschichte die einem Gruseln bringt. Wenn ich diesen Verlauf lese, kann ich mir sehr gut meinen weiteren Weg vorstellen. Aber ich bewundere Dich sehr. wie Du trotzdem dich hier einbringst. Das ist eine ganz große Leistung. Das wünschte ich mir auch. Aber ich bin da schon jetzt psychisch am Ende. Und überlege wie ich das Ende etwas abkürzen könnte. Auch ohne Rücksicht auf meine sehr liebe Ehefrau. Für sie wäre ein kurzes Ende sicher auch besser.
Entschuldige bitte dass ich mich mit dem Gejammer in Deinen Thread eingemischt habe.
Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls die Kraft noch alles zu tun was zu tun ist.
LiEber Gruss
URS

----------


## Dada Tao

Lieber Hans.-J.

passend zum Thema:

Die neue Ausgabe "einblick" des Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrums ist erschienen


*Mikrobiom und Krebs*
http://www.dkfz.de/de/presse/veroeff...1_2021_Web.pdf





*
Hans-J. ich wünsche Dir auf Deinen schweren Weg
weiterhin viel Stärke und Kraft*



Viele Grüße von den Metastasierten


TAO (Du weißt schon wer)

----------


## Hans-J.

Liebe Mitforisten,

danke für die Anteilnahme,

komme auf alle Beiträge noch zurück, brüte aber zur Zeit über mRNA und die ursprüngliche Suche nach einem Allroundkrebsmittel - was dann zum Erfolg von BionTech führte - nach. Dieses halbwegs so in Worte zu fassen, die vielen verständlich sind, ist mein derzeitiges Problem.

Da ich seit geraumer Zeit frei von jeder Medikation bin, fühle ich mich geistig wesentlich fitter als unter den Medis. Den PSA sehe ich zweitrangig an, wo er sich befindet, weiß ich nächste Woche. Die Bildgebung sagte ein langsamer Progress, das abgesplitterte Knochenstück ist mittlerweile verkapselt von Muskelgewebe und ich bin mobil geblieben.
Da hatte der Notarzt wirklich recht behalten.
Knochenstück nicht entfernen und Muskelgewebe zerstören, sondern belassen, mobil bleiben mit Schmerzmittel. Der Muskel lernt durch Ausfransung, dass er neues am neuen Platz aufbauen muß, das Knochenstück wird eingesponnen von Gewebe und stört dort nicht. Mobil und Belasten war richtig. Ich fahre Auto, laufe wieder ohne Stock und der Krebs kann mich mal am A......... lecken.

Hans-J.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Hans J. ,



> und der Krebs kann mich mal am A......... lecken.


 Wird er nicht machen!





> . . . . neuen Platz aufbauen muss, das Knochenstück wird eingesponnen von Gewebe . . .


Das kenne ich von meiner Fibrose.
Da wurde meine Aorta mit Gewebe ummantelt, damit sie geschützt ist.

Na ja, egal,
was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte ist das:
Wir hoffen, dass du alles im Griff hast, und am Ball bleibst.
Du bist einer der wenigen Betroffenen, der die Materie im Blick hat.

Auch wenn ich nicht alles verstehe, was du schreibst, kapiere ich es im Enddefekt irgendwie doch.  :L&auml;cheln: 
 Zumindest einen grossen Teil.

Mach weiter . . . .
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hans-J.

*mRNA Imstoffe und Krebs

*Meine gelegentlichen Hinweise, wie nah die derzeitigen Impfstoffe gegen Corona der Suche nach einem Vaccin gegen Krebs geschuldet sind, kommen jetzt wieder in den Focus.


*
*
Die Forschung an mRNA-basierten Krebstherapien könnte von der Forschung an Corona-Impfstoffen auf mRNA-Basis profitieren. 


*Forschung für Krebsimmuntherapie*

Die Krebsforschung beschäftigt sich schon seit 20 Jahren mit der _messenger RNA_ oder kurz: _mRNA_-Technik  und macht im Bereich der Krebsimmuntherapie in den vergangenen Jahren  auch immer größere Fortschritte. Die Technik soll dabei helfen, die  bösartigen Zellen zu erkennen und zu zerstören. Bei dem Kampf gegen  Krebs ist die Herausforderung aber wesentlich größer, als bei der  Impfung gegen ein Virus. 

Bei jedem Krebspatienten sind die Krebszellen unterschiedlich. Es  gibt nicht den einen Feind oder das eine Virus. Deshalb ist die  Forschung und Umsetzung anspruchsvoller. Die Forschungsteams haben den  Anspruch, für jeden Patienten eine individuelle mRNA-Therapie zu  entwickeln. Das macht die Herstellung deutlich komplizierter. Deshalb  möchten die meisten Forschungsteams in Zukunft für jeden Patienten eine  individuelle mRNA-Krebstherapie entwickeln.

Der ganze Link hier:
https://www.swr.de/wissen/individuel...chung-100.html

Biontech wagt eine Phase II Studie über die Checkpoints PD-1; PD-L1; PD-L2 beim PCa

https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung....fstoff-126428/


14 weitere Krebsimpfstoffe sind in der Pipeline für unterschiedliche Entitäten.

...........
Es gibt bereits einen Hinweis darauf, dass eine konventionelle  Strahlentherapie (hochenergetische Röntgenstrahlung) als zweite  Komponente neben einem mRNA-Impfstoff Synergien bewirkt, die sich als  effizienter in der antitumoralen Wirkung zeigen und das Immunsystem  stärken. Die immunologischen Effekte einer Schwerionentherapie sind  dagegen weniger bekannt. Die Strahlentherapie mit Kohlenstoffionen wurde  bei GSI entwickelt und ist mittlerweile sehr erfolgreich in Heidelberg  und Marburg sowie in neun weiteren Zentren weltweit für bestimmte  Tumorformen in der klinischen Anwendung. Kann die Strahlentherapie mit  Kohlenstoffionen bei bestimmten Tumorarten von Vorteil sein und kann sie  neue klinische Perspektiven für mehr Krebspatienten eröffnen?  Möglicherweise ist diese Therapieform immunogener, könnte also eine noch  stärkere Immunantwort auslösen als eine konventionelle Strahlentherapie  und gemeinsam mit einem individualisierten mRNA-Impfstoff dazu führen,  dass mehr Patienten auf diese therapeutische Kombination ansprechen. Das  ist die Art von Fragen, auf die dieses Proof-of-Concept-Experiment eine  Antwort geben möchte.


MEDICA.de; Quelle: GSI Helmholtzzentrum für Schwerionenforschung GmbH

Hier der ganze Link:
https://www.medica.de/de/News/Redakt...mRNA-Impfstoff


Das zuständige Paul-Ehrlich-Institut rechnet  damit, dass es in Deutschland in frühestens fünf Jahren eine erste  Zulassung für mRNA-Impfstoff gegen Krebs gibt. Aktuell werden 17  klinische Studien gegen Lungen-, Prostata- oder Hautkrebs dazu  durchgeführt. 

Also haltet durch liebe Betroffene

Hans-J.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Hans-J.

vielen Dank für die von Dir eingestellten Zukunftsaussichten für die Behandlung von Krebs. Das gilt natürlich für uns PCa-Patienten in erster Linie für den Krebs in der Prostata.

Aber Dein PSA-Wert vom 28. Juni 2021 ist schon heftig.

Ich wünsche Dir, wie von Dir selbst im Bericht dargelegt bzw. erhofft, ein weiteres halbwegs lebenswertes noch langes Erleben aller Wunder auf dieser unserer Erde.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

@Schlunz, leider ist mir dein Statement entgangen, jetzt aber wieder in den Focus gerückt.




> Leider existiert von vielen Prostatakrebskranken kein gesundes  Vergleichsgewebe. Die Prostata wurde ja entfernt. Lösungsvorschläge?


Für eine DNA- Sequenzierung wird immer das frische Tumormaterial erwartet, um entsprechend der Entartung der Tumorzellen die Mutationsdrivers ermitteln zu können. Darauf richten sich ja die neuen mRNA Ansätze. Das Immunsystem wieder zu schärfen, damit es entsprechend die T-Zellen - ausgehend vom Tyhmus - aus dem Dauerschlaf zu wecken.
Im Grunde genommen, zeigt uns doch der Tumor, wo anzusetzen ist. Wenn der Tumor durch asoziales Verhalten expandieren will und das körpereigene Immunsystem als Feind ansieht und dieses lahmlegt, ist es doch naheliegend, dass der therapeutische Ansatz, das Immunsystem wieder in Gang zu bringen, naheliegend ist.

Hier gibt es zur Zeit viele Wege die beschritten werden, wovon ich hier in diesem Thread schon viele dargelegt und auch selber schon ausprobiert habe.

@Harald, danke für die warmen Worte, nach Wegsterben vieler Betroffene - die du auch kanntest und deren Therapiesequenzen - habe ich mich vermehrt den Forschungsansätzen zur DNA Entartung zugewandt, weil eben die derzeitigen, palliativen Maßnahmen zu wenig selektiv wirken. D.h. der ganze Körper wird in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
Da die eigentliche Ursache bei Krebs die DNA Entartung ist, ist hier die Forschung relativ spät in die Gänge gekommen. Aber es geht jetzt mit Siebenmeilenstiefel weiter.
Zu lange wurde sich palliativ mit wenig selektiv wirkenden Medikamente/Chemikalien auseinander gesetzt.

Ja, die anfänglichen Widerstände auch hier in diesem Thread sich mit der DNA auseinander zu setzen, hat auch manchen frustriert. Jedoch die Erkenntnisse sind nicht mehr in der modernen Krebstherapie weg zu denken und kommen so richtig in Gang.

Viele Neubetroffene werden davon profitieren, es gilt jetzt, mit bedacht die derzeitigen Therapien zu wählen, damit weitere Mutationen verhindert werden.
Eines muß klar sein und auch ausgesprochen. Es gibt Medikamente/Chemikalien die neue Mutationen begünstigen, neben den Mutationen die ohnehin der Tumor schon sich einfallen läßt um unser Immunsystem aus zu trixen.

@Ursus
mir geht es zur Zeit ganz gut. Die Absplitterung des genagelten Oberschenkelknochens hat sich im Muskelgewebe - sozusagen - eingesponnen. Ich bin wieder mobil, habe die Schmerzen ausgehalten um mich mobil zu halten. 
Sobald Knochenmetastasen zicken, gehe ich mit Infrarot Typ B ran. Bestrahl bis zum tiefroten Zustand. Die Schmerzen gehen weg und es hält für ca. 4 Wochen vor. Der Repair sorgt dann wieder für eine neue Bestrahlung.
Schmerzmäßig moderat mit 2 x Hydromorphin. Kopf und Geist somit wenig beeinträchtigt. 
Da mein PSA als sehr sensibel - bei der letzten Sequenzierung - ausgewiesen wurde, kann ich mich somit recht gut darauf verlassen. 

Herzlichen Gruss zurück.
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

*Neue, erstmalige S3 Leitlinie zu Komplementären Anwendungen


*https://biermann-medizin.de/erstmals-s3-leitlinie-zur-komplementaermedizin-in-der-behandlung-von-krebspatienten-erschienen/

im Link ist auch die Leitlinie zu finden.

Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Erstmalig neue S3 Leitlinie zur Komplementärmedizin erschienen ( Onkologie )


https://biermann-medizin.de/erstmals...en-erschienen/

Die Leitlinie ist im Link verknüpft.

Hans-J.

----------


## Dada Tao

> Erstmalig neue S3 Leitlinie zur Komplementärmedizin erschienen ( Onkologie )



Vielen Dank Hans-J.

hoffe es geht Dir den Umständen entsprechend gut und Du bist weiterhin mobil und hasst Deine Schmerzen unter Kontrolle.



Direkt zur neuen Leitlinie:

*S3-Leitlinie Komplementärmedizin in der Behandlung von onkologischen PatientInnen*
Langversion 1.0 - Juli 2021
https://www.leitlinienprogramm-onkol...ersion_1.0.pdf



Und für alle Neubetroffenen:

*Patientenleitlinien Prostatakrebs*
https://www.leitlinienprogramm-onkol...prostatakrebs/


Alle

*Onkologische Leitlinien*
https://www.leitlinienprogramm-onkologie.de/leitlinien/

*
Patienten- und Gesundheitsleitlinien*
https://www.leitlinienprogramm-onkol...tenleitlinien/


TAO

----------


## Hans-J.

Neuer Ansatz das Immunsystem scharf zu stellen.


*Eine neuartige  Zelltherapie könnte einen Paradigmenwechsel in der Behandlung solider  Tumoren bedeuten und insbesondere Patienten mit bisher schwer  behandelbaren Krebserkrankungen neue individualisierte Therapieoptionen  ermöglichen. Bei der Therapie wird ein bestimmtes Protein ausgeschaltet,  wodurch die körpereigenen Immunzellen verstärkt aktiviert werden. Die  Wirksamkeit, Verträglichkeit und immunologischen Effekte der neuen  Zelltherapie werden derzeit an der Universitätsklinik für  Blutgruppenserologie und Transfusionsmedizin von MedUni Wien und AKH  Wien untersucht.

*

 Bei der  neuen Zelltherapie werden den Patienten Immunzellen (weiße  Blutkörperchen) entnommen. Wie bei einer Stammzellspende erfolgt die  Entnahme meist über die Armvenen. Im Labor wird bei den entnommenen  Zellen das Protein *Cbl-b* ausgeschaltet.


Dieses Protein ist dafür  verantwortlich, dass die Antwort des Immunsystems gegen Tumorzellen  unterdrückt wird. Das Protein verringert die Aktivität der meisten  Immunzellen. Studien haben gezeigt, dass Immunzellen verstärkt gegen  Tumorzellen arbeiten, wenn das Protein Cbl-b ausgeschaltet wird, so  Prof. Nina Worel von der Universitätsklinik für Blutgruppenserologie und  Transfusionsmedizin und Prüfärztin der Studie.


Die neue  Zelltherapie zielt auf die körpereigenen Immunzellen der Patienten.  Diese werden so modifiziert, dass sie Krebszellen erkennen und zerstören  können, *ohne dabei dauerhaft gentechnisch verändert zu werden.* Nach der  Reinfusion kämpft das Immunsystem verstärkt gegen den Tumor.


Mittels  Zelltherapie das Immunsystem der Patienten in die Lage zu versetzen,  den Tumor direkt anzugreifen, ist ein vielversprechender Ansatz.  Insbesondere für Patienten mit soliden Tumoren im fortgeschrittenen  Stadium werden dringend sichere und wirksame neue Therapieoptionen  benötigt, so Worel.
Der innovative Herstellungs- und  Behandlungsprozess *ermöglicht eine ambulante Behandlung innerhalb eines  Tages von der Zellentnahme bis zur Reinfusion*. In einer klinischen  Studie werden nun die immunologischen Effekte der Behandlung_ mit dem  Produktkandidaten APN401_ sowie seine Wirksamkeit, Sicherheit und  Verträglichkeit weiter untersucht.


Diese neue Zelltherapie könnte  durch ihre schnelle Anwendbarkeit und zentrale Immunaktivierung den  bisher verfügbaren Zelltherapien in Sicherheit und Wirksamkeit überlegen  werden. Wir freuen uns, diese Studie für den europäischen Raum hier in  Wien zu starten und neue Erkenntnisse zu gewinnen, so Worel.


  Quelle
 Universitätsklinikum AKH Wien und MedUni Wien, 24.08.2021

Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Fortsetzung:

*APEIRON Biologics startet nächste klinische Studie mit innovativer Krebstherapie APN401*

                                              DGAP-News: APEIRON Biologics AG / Schlagwort(e): Studie 
 06.07.2021 / 08:00
 Für den Inhalt der Mitteilung ist der Emittent verantwortlich.

*APEIRON Biologics startet nächste klinische Studie * *mit innovativer Krebstherapie APN401*
 Wichtiger Entwicklungsschritt für vielversprechende Zelltherapie 
Paradigmenwechsel in der Krebstherapie: Von APEIRON entwickeltes Verfahren nutzt Immunsystem zur Behandlung solider TumoreInnovatives  neues Herstellungs- und Behandlungsverfahren ermöglicht ambulante  Behandlung innerhalb eines Tages von der Zellentnahme bis zur ReinfusionKlinische  Phase-Ib-Studie untersucht immunologische Wirkungen sowie Sicherheit  und Verträglichkeit von APN401 bei Patienten mit soliden Tumoren im  fortgeschrittenen StadiumAPN401 ist eine autologe Zelltherapie zur Hemmung des Immuncheckpoints Cbl-b mit RNAi-Technologie 
*Wien, Österreich, 06. Juli 2021*  : Die APEIRON Biologics AG gab heute den Beginn einer klinischen  Phase-Ib-Studie mit ihrem Produktkandidaten APN401 zur Behandlung  solider Tumoren bekannt. Das Prinzip der Zelltherapie mit APN401 durch  Hemmung des Immuncheckpoints Cbl-b zielt auf die patienteneigenen  Immunzellen. Diese werden modifiziert, um Krebszellen zu erkennen und zu  zerstören, ohne dauerhaft genetisch verändert zu werden.               In  die offene, multizentrische klinische Phase-Ib-Studie sollen etwa 60  Patienten an mehreren Standorten in Österreich aufgenommen werden. Ziel  der Studie ist es, die Sicherheit, Verträglichkeit und immunologische  Wirkung der Behandlung bei Patienten mit verschiedenen soliden Tumoren  zu bewerten. Dies baut auf den Erfahrungen der beiden vorangegangenen  klinischen Phase-I-Studien auf, die bereits erfolgreich eine gute  Verträglichkeit und erste Anzeichen einer klinischen Wirksamkeit durch  die Aktivierung der für die Tumorabwehr entscheidenden Immunzellen  gezeigt haben.               Die  klinische Studie gliedert sich in zwei Teile. Teil A der Studie zielt  darauf ab, die optimale Dosierung zu bestimmen, dh die Menge der  behandelten Zellen, die dem Patienten wieder infundiert werden. Die  Patienten erhalten alle drei Wochen eine APN401-Behandlung.

 In Teil B  der Studie werden Patienten mit bestimmten Tumorindikationen (drei  Gruppen zu je 15 Patienten) behandelt, um weitere Wirksamkeitssignale zu  generieren, die zur Bestimmung der Tumorindikation für eine  nachfolgende klinische Phase-II-Studie verwendet werden. Die klinische  Studie der Phase I startet an der Medizinischen Universität Wien (MUW),  wo die GMP-zertifizierte Produktion der Zelltherapie und Behandlung der  Patienten erfolgen wird.
               Für  die Behandlung werden patienteneigene mononukleäre Zellen des  peripheren Blutes (PBMCs) gesammelt, außerhalb des Körpers mittels  RNAi-Technologie gezielt modifiziert und dann dem Patienten  reinfundiert. APEIRON verwendet hierfür ein eigens entwickeltes System,  das einen automatisierten Prozess von der Zellaufbereitung bis zur  Reinfusion innerhalb von nur einem Tag ermöglicht. Dieses  GMP-zertifizierte System erhöht die Patientensicherheit und die  Reproduzierbarkeit des Herstellungsprozesses. Damit ermöglicht die  Technologie von APEIRON eine personalisierte Zelltherapie bei soliden  Tumoren.               *Peter Llewellyn-Davies, Vorstandsvorsitzender der APEIRON Biologics AG* , sagt: Wir *freuen*  uns, mit diesem wirklich zukunftsweisenden Schritt in der Entwicklung  unserer Zelltherapie APN401 zu einer bahnbrechenden Krebstherapie  beizutragen Tumoren, einen entscheidenden Vorteil gegenüber anderen  autologen Zelltherapien darstellt.

 APN401 könnte kritisch kranken  Patienten mit bisher schwer behandelbaren Krebsarten neue  individualisierte Behandlungsmöglichkeiten und damit neue Hoffnung  bieten. Das APEIRON-Team ist hoch motiviert, dringend benötigte neue  Therapien zu entwickeln Optionen mit diesem großen nächsten Schritt."
*Dr. Romana Gugenberger, Chief Medical & Scientific Officer (CMSO) der APEIRON Biologics AG,*  erklärt: Das Immunsystem ist die effektivste Waffe gegen  Tumorerkrankungen und bietet viele Vorteile gegenüber herkömmlichen  Therapien wie der Chemotherapie. Cbl-b ist ein Master-Checkpoint im  Immunsystem, das wichtige Prozesse der Immunantwort steuert,  insbesondere bei Krebs. APN401, indem es Cbl-b mithilfe von  RNA-Interferenz (RNAi) blockiert, soll das Immunsystem des Patienten  reaktivieren und es ihm ermöglichen, solide Tumore zu bekämpfen Die  RNAi-Technologie könnte die Anwendbarkeit der Zelltherapie auf  zusätzliche Immun-Checkpoints erweitern und birgt enormes Potenzial für  neue Therapieansätze."


*Prof.  Dr. Nina Worel, Leiterin der Zelltherapie an der Universitätsklinik für  Transfusionsmedizin am AKH / Medizinische Universität Wien und  Studienleiterin*  , ergänzt: Patienten mit fortgeschrittenen soliden Tumoren benötigen  dringend neue, sichere und wirksame Therapiemöglichkeiten Zelltherapie,  die es dem Immunsystem des Patienten ermöglicht, den Tumor direkt  anzugreifen, stellt einen sehr vielversprechenden Ansatz dar. APEIRONs  APN401 könnte aufgrund seiner schnellen Anwendbarkeit und zentralen  Immunaktivierung sowohl den üblichen onkologischen Therapien als auch  den derzeit verfügbaren Zelltherapien in Sicherheit und Wirksamkeit  überlegen sein Wir freuen uns, diese Studie hier in Wien und an anderen  Standorten zu initiieren und neue Erkenntnisse zu gewinnen.


*Über APN401*               Immuncheckpoints sind Rezeptoren mit immunregulatorischer Aktivität. Tumorzellen können diese Immun-Checkpoints nutzen, um der Erkennung durch das Immunsystem zu entgehen. Cbl-b  repräsentiert eine neue Klasse intrazellulärer Immuncheckpoints im  Gegensatz zu den Immuncheckpoint-Molekülen PD-1/PD-L1 und CTLA-4, die an  Zelloberflächen lokalisiert sind.               APN401,  eine autologe Zelltherapie, wurde entwickelt, um Cbl-b ex-vivo in  autologen PBMCs vorübergehend, dh vorübergehend, zu inaktivieren. Diese  veränderten autologen PBMCs werden dann dem Patienten zurückgegeben,  wobei der gesamte Eingriff einen Tag lang ambulant durchgeführt wird. APN401  ist gut verträglich, hat ein gutes Sicherheitsprofil und hat in zwei  Phase-I-Studien bei Patienten mit fortgeschrittenen soliden Tumoren  erste Hinweise auf klinische Aktivität gezeigt.

Hans-J

Nachtrag:
Hier die letzte Meldung, offenbar sind die USA aufmerksam geworden für APN401
*Apeiron  Biologics und die Columbia University haben eine exklusive  Lizenzvereinbarung abgeschlossen, die das IP-Portfolio von Apeiron zur  Blockade von Immuncheckpoints erweitert*

----------


## Dada Tao

Zwei aktuelle und interessante Videos zum Thema Krebsforschung: 


*Uniklinikum Tübingen am 24.09.2021

iFIT beim Science Day 2021:
Einblicke in die Krebsforschung von morgen*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GCmER4Pi20





*Uni-Klinikum Erlangen | Oktober 2021

CCC-DZI-Patiententag Okt. 2021, Podiumsdiskussion
 Präzisionsmedizin  quo vadis?*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UUW17Gvpss



TAO

----------


## Hans-J.

Welche Antwort gibt der Tumor nach jahrelangen, nicht erfolgreichen Therapien?

Bisher haben sich die meisten Studien zu behandlungsresistenten Tumoren darauf konzentriert, inwiefern Veränderungen der DNA in Krebszellen für die Therapieresistenz verantwortlich sind. Therapieresistenz kann jedoch auch durch radikale Zelltyp-Veränderungen verursacht werden.

Diese Transformation kann bei mehreren Krebsarten beobachtet werden, einschliesslich Prostata- und Lungenkrebs............

weiteres im nachfolgenden Link

https://www.unibe.ch/aktuell/medien/...index_ger.html

Hans-J.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Die Rolle von p53 bei Prostatakrebs erneut betrachten ? 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK571319/

Ich verstehe zwar nicht alles, sehr fachlich geschrieben, aber Hans J. der schon viel über den TP53 referiert hat,  hat mich hier angespitzt, mehr zu erfahren.

Der Tumorsupressor TP 53 spielt also schon seit vielen Jahren eine große Rolle bei Prostatakrebs. Laut diesem Bericht ist es wohl so, das nicht nur bei fortgeschrittenem Pk , sondern auch bei ganz normalem Pk die Möglichkeit besteht, das der TP 53 mutiert ist und so verhindert, das zum Beispiel eine Chemo oder Radioligandentherapie wirken kann , wie sie soll. Auch für zum Beispiel Zytiga und Xtandi soll dies der Fall sein, wie ich es verstanden habe.

Da in dieser Richtung schon so lange geforscht wird, müsste es doch irgendwo eine Studie oder ähnliches geben, bei welcher man die Patienten auf die Mutation des TP 53 untersucht hat, beziehungsweise auch feststellen konnte, das tatsächlich die verschiedenen Therapien nicht oder vielleicht auch nur teilweise wirkten.

Kennt jemand hierzu Informationen.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## lutzi007

Soweit ich jetzt Hans-J. verstanden habe sollte man vor einer Chemo oder Radioligandentherapie prüfen lassen, ob TP53 schon mutiert ist und somit eine derartige Therapie dann mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit sinnlos sein wird.
Oder habe ich das jetzt ganz falsch verstanden?
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Optimist1954

Danke Reiner,
  für diesen sehr interessanten link zu TP53.
  TP53  Mutationen sind schon länger Gegenstand der Forschung. Ziemlich neu sind Erkenntnisse, dass TP53-Mutationen bereits bei der Erstdiagnose einer fortgeschrittenen PK-Erkrankung so selten nicht sind.

  Zitat aus dem link in # 307:
_CONCLUSION
__Inactivation of TP53 has initially been described as a late event during malignant progression and associated mainly with mCRPC. There is now compelling evidence that mutated TP53 can also be detected in primary prostate cancer, and, especially, in castration-naïve metastatic prostate cancer. Inactivation of TP53 predicts an unfavorable patient outcome, early metastatic dissemination, and resistance to next-generation antiandrogens. Therefore, TP53 perturbations have a strong potential as a marker to identify patients with a high risk for lethal disease outcome who could benefit from more intensified treatment._
_
Die Inaktivierung von TP53 wurde ursprünglich als ein spätes Ereignis während der malignen Progression beschrieben und hauptsächlich mit mCRPC in Verbindung gebracht. Inzwischen gibt es überzeugende Belege dafür, dass mutiertes TP53 auch bei primärem Prostatakrebs und insbesondere bei kastrationsnaivem metastasiertem Prostatakrebs nachgewiesen werden kann. Die Inaktivierung von TP53 sagt ein ungünstiges Patientenergebnis, eine frühe Metastasierung und eine Resistenz gegen Antiandrogene der nächsten Generation voraus. Daher haben TP53-Störungen ein großes Potenzial als Marker zur Identifizierung von Patienten mit einem hohen Risiko für einen tödlichen Krankheitsausgang, die von einer intensiveren Behandlung profitieren könnten._
  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zur Wirkung verschiedener Therapien bei TP53-Mutation:
Für die Sichtung der umfangreichen Literaturangaben im link hatte ich keine Zeit, aber vor kurzem habe ich diesen Text gelesen:

_Clinical features and prognostic value of TP53 mutation in Chinese prostate cancer patients_
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/34743450/

Es wurden in dieser aktuellen Studie (nur Abstract zugänglich) Patientendaten mit TP53-Mutationen, die verschiedene Behandlungen erhielten, ausgewertet. Patienten mit einer TP53 Mutation hatten bereits bei der Erstdiagnose mehr Metastasen, das PFS während einer ADT war bei der TP53 Mutation kürzer, ebenso bei Behandlung mit Abirateron oder mit Docetaxel.

  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Würde es als wichtig sehen allen Patienten die mit fortgeschrittenem oder metastasierten Prostatakrebs gestartet sind, ärztlicherseits vorzuschlagen sich auf TP53 Mutationen testen zu lassen.

  Franz

----------


## lutzi007

Wenn bei Vorliegen der TP53-Mutation eine Wirksamkeit von Docetaxel, Abirateron und Enzalutamid, wie im Link von Reiner 
aufgeführt, nicht mehr gegeben ist, was verstehen die Autoren dann unter einer "intensiveren Behandlung"?
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Hans-J.

Guten Morgen Interessierte,

es freut mich, dass mein jahrelanges Bemühen die inaktiv und aktiv gesetzten Tumorsuppressoren in den Focus zu rücken, Erfolg zeigen.
@ Danke Reiner für den Link, welcher recht einfach die Unterschiede von P 53; TP 53; die ererbten = über Keimbahnnachweis des Blutes und die erworbenen Mutationen - somatischer Nachweis über Tumorsequenzierung darstellen und helfen können, die Unterschiede und Herkunft herauszustellen.

@ Franz
du hast das sehr gut herausgearbeitet und auf das wesentliche beschränkt ohne den Leser zu überfordern.
Die Instabilität des p53 stellt sich als schwierig dar, hier einen therapeutischen Ansatz zu finden.
Eine erworbene Mutation durch TP53 stellt sich zur Zeit als besser dar, einen *genomischen Ansatz* zur Therapie zu finden. Entsprechende PARP Hemmer sind ja schon im Einsatz. PD1/PD L1 usw. werden folgen. 
( Siehe auch @Georgs sehr gute Darstellung der Mutationsdrivers BRCA2/1; ATM; u.a. )   Alle Medis/Studien mit der Endung ..........rib, ohne jetzt alle aufzuzählen.

@Lutz




> Wenn bei Vorliegen der TP53-Mutation eine Wirksamkeit von Docetaxel, Abirateron und Enzalutamid, wie im Link von Reiner
> aufgeführt, nicht mehr gegeben ist, was verstehen die Autoren dann unter einer "intensiveren Behandlung"?


Wir müssen uns weg von dem jahrzentelangen Ansatz der systemischen Ganzkörpertherapie bewegen, hin zu der hochselektiven veränderten Gentherapie hin, um die dortigen Genveränderungen wieder in den ursprünglichen, differenzierten Aggregatzustand zu bewegen. Das sollte das Ziel sein. 
Die Anfänge sind gemacht und die derzeitigen palliativen Interventionen werden irgendwann einmal der Vergangenheit angehören.

Mein Bestreben war immer darauf ausgerichtet, neue Ansätze aufzuzeigen, die beträchtlich an Fahrt aufgenommen haben, ohne die bisherigen zu verunglimpfen.
Wenn sich nun immer mehr herausstellt, dass die 2. ADT Linie, Chemo u.a. kontraproduktiv bei der Immuntherapie sein könnten, ist das auch nicht neu, nur es wagte keiner, es laut zu sagen. Denn es war und ist ja auch noch nichts Anderes Therapiereif.

Wir befinden uns im Umbruch, wobei es leider immer deutlicher wird, wie groß der Abstand zwischen Leitlinien und Therapie der Schwerbetroffenen wird. 
Die schwerfälligen Leitlinien hier auf die Schwerbetroffenen über zu stülpen, habe ich mehrmals dargelegt. Hier sollten die Leitlinienanhänger in ihrer Betroffenensparte bleiben, wo sie ihren Zweck erfüllen.

Hans-J.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Hans-J.,

danke für Deine ausführliche und fundierte Antwort.
Ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt von Deinen Ausführungen. 

Als NICHT-Leitlinienanhänger bin ich auch wie Du der Meinung, dass es in die Richtung der noch stärker individualisierten Therapien gehen sollte, die dann hoffentlich auch noch bezahlbar sind.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Reiner mit E

> Würde es als wichtig sehen allen Patienten die mit fortgeschrittenem oder metastasierten Prostatakrebs gestartet sind, ärztlicherseits vorzuschlagen sich auf TP53 Mutationen testen zu lassen.
> 
>   Franz


Ich würde Dir hier gerne zustimmen Franz, frage mich aber,  bringt es mir etwas, zu wissen, ob mein TP53 mutiert ist ? Selbst wenn es Studien gäbe, welche belegten, das ca. 50 % der Patienten, bei denen TP53 mutiert ist,  nicht auf die neuen Therapien beziehungsweise Chemo oder Ligandentherapie ansprechen, müsste ich ja dennoch die Möglichkeiten durchlaufen, meinen Krebs wenigstens aufzuhalten. 

Daher denke ich, fehlen hier wirklich noch stichfeste Daten.

@ Hans J.
mir geht es hier um Deine Aussage,  ( salopp gesagt ) wenn Tp53 mutiert ist, hilft auch nichts mehr. ( Chemo oder Ligandentherapie )

@ Lutz
Die einzig intensivere Therapie , die hier gemeint sein könnte, wäre die radikale Prostaektomie ? , gerade vielleicht bei den Patienten, die anfangs nicht metastiert sind, oder vielleicht auch generell ??

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Optimist1954

> ....Die einzig intensivere Therapie , die hier gemeint sein könnte, wäre die radikale Prostaektomie ? , gerade vielleicht bei den Patienten, die anfangs nicht metastiert sind, oder vielleicht auch generell ??...


Reiner,
 mit einer Prostataentfernung wird das Problem TP53-Mutation wohl nicht therapiert werden können.

_Mutations in TP53 or DNA damage repair genes define poor prognostic subgroups in primary prostate cancer_
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...01X?via%3Dihub

Männer mit TP53-Mutation nach Prostataoperation hatten in dieser Studie eine schlechte Prognose. (siehe Fig. 2)

_Conclusion_
_TP53 or DNA damage repair gene mutations are frequently detected in primary prostate cancer with high-risk features and define a subgroup of patients with an increased risk for PSA failure or persistence after RPX. The significant adverse impact of these alterations on patient prognosis may be exploited to identify men with prostate cancer who may benefit from a more intensified treatment.

_Zu dieser *intensiveren* Behandlung schreiben die Studienautoren:

  T_he presence of DNA damage repair gene mutations in primary prostate cancer would argue for an earlier use of PARP inhibitors and/or platinum compounds in these men i.e., in a hormone-sensitive setting._ 
_In the case of TP53 aberrations, no targeted therapies are available at the moment. Still, to address the aggressive biology of TP53 mutated tumors, a more intensified treatment in the adjuvant setting should be considered. Such approaches should be part of a multimodal strategy to improve the personalized management of these very high-risk patients._


Franz

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Reiner,

ich glaube, Du hast Recht. Es fehlen einfach noch valide Daten hinsichtlich TP53.
Solange die nicht vorliegen, muss weiter im Nebel rumgestochert werden hinsichtlich neue Antiandrogene, Chemo, Ligandentherapie u.ä.
Nur die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...

An die RPE hatte ich gar nicht mehr gedacht, ist für die meisten ja schon lange abgehakt und vergessen...

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

In dem von Reiner in #307 verlinkten Artikel steht nicht, dass Abiraterone, Enzalutamid oder Docetaxel keine Wirkung haben wenn eine p53 Mutation vorliegt. Sie sollen nur schlechter wirken. Wobei die Aussage zu Docetaxel auf einer Studie im Reagenzglas basiert. 
Der Artikel in #307 ist aus dem Jahr 2021 und erwähnt, dass es noch keinen erfolgreichen therapeutischen Ansatz gibt um eine p53 Mutation zu behandeln.

----------


## Hans-J.

Was wissen wir? TP53 Mutationen sind erworbene Mutationen die durch  fehlgeschlagene Therapien sich dahingehend verändert haben. Die  genetische oder ererbte haben wir und können diese aufgrund der der  Instabilität/hohe Heterogenität zur Zeit nicht oder schlecht  therapieren.

Also, muß es doch das Ziel sein, alles zu tun, um die erworbenen TP53 Mutationen nicht weiter mutieren zu lassen. 

Das  würde doch bedeuten, intensivere Therapien in die Phase zu legen wo der  Tumor noch *NAIV* ist. Frühzeitiger zu intervenieren. Die Frage stellt  sich natürlich auch, schlägt die intensive Therapie fehl, die Mutation  weiter zu triggern.

Beispiele finden wir doch genug, wenn man den Blick nach Corona wendet. Weiter möchte ich da jetzt nicht ausführen. 
Ich  bleibe dabei, bei Oligometastasierung kann man gute Ergebnisse  erzielen, indem die Tiefenwärme von Infrarot B/A an die Stellen geführt  werden kann wo M. sitzen.

Es gibt ca. 0,5-1 Jahr ruhe dort. Wie könnte ich denn bei derart vielen Knochenmetastasen solange machen.
Dazu gehört dann auch, sich mit den sehr starken Tumorsuppressoren Hitzeschock HSP 27, 70, 90 auseinanderzusetzen.

Wir  befinden uns im Umbruch, ohne Zweifel und solange die Medikamenten in  Phase 2 oder 3 der Studien sich befinden und laufend neue  Mutationsdrivers ergänzt werden müssen, stecken wir bei dem geradebiegen  der verbogenen Chromosomen durch Krebs noch in der Lernphase.

Was ist denn die Alternative?
So  weitermachen mit den bekannten palliativen Therapieformen? Oder durch  Nachfrageverzicht die Pharma zu besserer Forschung und flotter Umsetzung  dahingehend zu drängen.
Nur eines ist sicher, wenn die ADT weiter  nachgefragt wird, wird die Pharma liefern und irgendwann die 100 jährige  ADT Therapie beim PCa ganz groß feiern. Sind ja nur noch ca. 40 Jahre  bis dahin.

Sorry, für meine leichte Ironie.

Jeder kann in  myprostate.eu sehen, wo bei mir die Docetaxel Therapie hin geführt hat.  Es ist jetzt exakt ein Jahr her, als ich zur Sequenzierung und für die  Forschung mir habe Tumor-Knochenmark entnehmen lassen zur Bestimmung und  auch noch Knochenmark aus gesundem Knochen. Es wurde an meheren  Forschungsschmiden verteilt.

Seit April 2021 bin ich ohne jedwede  Therapie, verabschiedet mit den besten Wünschen und arbeite nach Bedarf  nur noch mit Infrarot B. Lasse mir die Schmerzstellen durch die  Metastasen zeigen und halte drauf. Auch das ist für mich eine intensive  Behandlung.

Denkt einmal über meine Ausführungen nach. Gerne  räume ich ein, dass dieser Weg ein einsamer ist, der bisherige Erfolg  ist jedoch auch nicht weg zu leugnen. Meine geistige Fitness besser als  unter ADT's, Chemo&Co.

@Lutz
valide Daten zu TP53 gibt es schon und zwar zuhauf, denn sonst würden rund um den Erdball nicht an den Mutationsdrivers so intensiv gearbeitet. Z.B. die Medikamente mit den Endungen .....parib, Niha......Ruca...... usw. Bei vielen Entitäten zeigen diese hohe Erfolgsquoten, weit über 50%. 

@Reiner



> mir geht es hier um Deine Aussage,  ( salopp gesagt ) wenn Tp53 mutiert  ist, hilft auch nichts mehr. ( Chemo oder Ligandentherapie )


Ja, bei den herkömmlichen Therapien kann die starke Resistenz den Erfolg der Chemo/Strahlentherapie herabsetzen. Bei hoher BED möchte ich da eine Einschränkung machen.
Das ist aber wirklich bekannt. Deshalb doch der Ansatz über die Mutation und PARP&Co über das entartete Genom heranzukommen.
Bei p53 und naiv intensiver herangehen und trotzdem weitere erworbene, Mutationen vermeiden. 

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Franz, 
meine Gedanken waren:  bei der Prostataentfernung wäre vielleicht durch Fehlen des Primärtumors, gerade im Anfangsstadium ein weiteres Fortschreiten des Krebses zu verhindern. Das aber widerlegt ja die von Dir benannte Studie.
Das als intensivere Therapie zum Beispiel die Parp Inhibitoren genannt werden, darauf bin ich nicht gekommen. Ich weis jetzt die Zahlen im Moment nicht mehr genau. Aber es ist ja eine Minderheit, die beispielsweise eine BRCA Mutation aufweisen und wenn, dann wirkt das Medikament ( Olaparib ) ja auch nur bedingt. Ob dies dann intensiver ist ?

Mit den Carboplatin Verbindungen habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, werde ich aber nachlesen.

Und so wie Georg schrieb, das es noch keine Behandlungsmöglichkeiten für p53 Mutationen gibt, denke ich muß man alles ausprobieren, was möglich ist, beziehungsweise , wo man auch dahinter stehen kann.

Hans J. hat ja geschrieben, wo seine Chemo hingeführt hat. ( ich habe seine Therapieschritte immer bei myprostate.eu verfolgt ) . Mittlerweile kenne ich etliche gleichgelagerte Fälle von Betroffenen , das die Chemotherapie den PSA hat nach oben schnellen lassen und der Krebs sich ausgebreitet hat. Antworten von Ärzten, warum das so ist, habe ich noch keine bekommen. 

Gruß Reiner

----------


## lutzi007

Der Einzige, bei dem hier die Chemo ein voller Erfolg war, ist wohl Franz. Jedenfalls "gefühlt".
Ich hoffe aber, dass ich da falsch liege.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## LowRoad

Liebe Leute,
P53 ist kein einfaches kleines Molekül und es gibt tausende von Mutationen, die individuell völlig unterschiedlich wirken. 2014 habe ich hier im Thread folgendes geschrieben:
_Auch ist P53 kein direkter Tumorsuppressor, sondern eher der Manager sehr unterschiedlicher Vorgehensweisen bei der Unterdrückung der Tumorentstehung. Sind diese gestört, kann sich Krebs eher entwickeln. Wir könnten aber bei Bedarf versuchen in diese Signalwege einzugreifen, was auch schon schwierig genug ist:
_


Wer jetzt meint, da gäbe es einfache Ansätze hier einzugreifen, der macht es sich vielleicht doch etwas zu einfach.

----------


## Hans-J.

@Reiner,

hier wird offenbar auch munter über das Protein p53 gesprochen, welches mehr als Wächter des Genoms benannt wird, aber aufgrund seiner Instabilität sehr schwer als Therapieansatz gebraucht werden kann. Bei Mutierung keine gute Aussicht zur Therapie von Chemo/Strahl.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> _Das p53-Protein_, Genprodukt des Tumorsuppressorgens _TP53, spielt eine zentrale Rolle bei der Expression von Genen, die an der Regulierung der Apoptose und der DNA-Reparatur beteiligt sind. TP53 Mutationen sind häufig im Tumorgewebe nachweisbar; ein Funktionsverlust durch Mutation oder Inaktivierung ist vermutlich an der malignen Entartung von Zellen beteiligt_


Solche Veränderungen induzieren eine Abhängigkeit für die Reparatur von Einzelstrangbrüchen durch das Poly(adenosindiphosphat-Ribose)-Polymerase-(PARP)-System, was den Grund für die Entwicklung von PARP-Inhibitoren liefert. 

Vielleicht hilft das jetzt um eine Brücke zu bauen, damit dein guter Ursprungslink die nötige Klarheit erhält.




> _TP53_ ist das am häufigsten mutierte Gen in menschlichen Tumoren. Neben somatischen Mutationen finden sich auch angeborene Mutationen von _TP53_, die eine Tumorprädisposition vermitteln (Li-Fraumeni Syndrom). Das von dem Gen _TP53_ kodierte Tumorsuppressorprotein p53 ist ein Transkriptionsfaktor, der DNA Reparaturmechanismen und Apoptose aktiviert und reguliert. Durch inaktivierende Mutationen, die sich im gesamten kodierenden Bereich des _TP53_-Gens befinden können, wird die p53-Funktion in Tumoren ausgeschaltet. Dadurch können diese Tumore der Apoptose entgehen.
> Die _TP53_-Mutationsanalyse kann an Tumormaterial durchgeführt werden, das im Rahmen der pathologischen Diagnostik sowieso entstanden und verfügbar ist, sogenanntes Paraffinmaterial. Ausgehend von Schnittpräparaten dieses Materials auf Glasobjektträgern kann der Pathologe Bereiche mit einem hohen Anteil an Tumorzellen anzeichnen, die für die Isolation der DNA in ein Gefäß überführt werden.  Mit Hilfe der sogenannten PCR-Technik lassen sich dann aus der genomischen DNA die relevanten Bereiche des _TP53_-Gens vermehren und durch die DNA-Sequenzierung analysieren.




@Andreas
zwar gut gemeint deine Übersicht zum p53 PROTEIN aus 2014 aber wenig hilfreich bei der Entwicklung von PARP Hemmer aus 2021 ( Genom )

----------


## LowRoad

Hans-Jürgen,
vielleicht überdenkst Du nochmal Dein Ansatz betreffend TP53 & PARP-Inhibitors, denn bekanntlich:




> Whether and to what extend TP53 perturbations affect the response to the PARP inhibitor olaparib, which has recently been approved for patients with mCRPC and BRCA1/2 mutations, is currently unclear.


[Revisiting the Role of p53 in Prostate Cancer, May-2021]

Auch recht spannend: "*TP53 alterations of hormone-naïve prostate cancer in the Chinese population*" NPC, NOV-2020

----------


## Hans-J.

Andreas,

inwieweit jetzt die Asien Population übertragbar auf Europa ist, wäre eine weitere Unbekannte.
Liest man weiter hört es sich dort ja noch viel dramatischer an als bei uns. *Bei hormon-naive Patienten.*

With dramatic economic growth and westernized life-
style changes, the incidence rate of PCa has increased
rapidly in China with an annual percentage change of
12.6% since 2000 [3]. Thirty percent of Chinese patients
are diagnosed with metastatic PCa, and this phenomenon
that an aggressive phenotype of PCa at diagnosis is more
common in Asian than in Western population was con-
firmed in other Asian countries [4, 5]. Currently, second-
generation androgen receptor signaling inhibitors (e.g.,
abiraterone and enzalutamide) and chemotherapy (e.g.,
cabazitaxel and docetaxel) are mainstays of treatment for
advanced PCa[68].Unfortunately,after theinitial
response,most patients develop secondary resistance,
along with 1040% patients who exhibit primary resis-
tance [2]

As a key tumor suppressor gene (TSG), TP53 plays a
pivotal role in genomic stability, cell cycle arrest, and other
important signaling pathways [9]. TP53 mutation is one of
the most common alternations, affecting 50% of metastatic
PCa cases[10].Many  studies  have  demonstrated  that
TP53 status has theprognostic clinical  significance  in
castration-resistant prostate cancer (CRPC), and acts as a
biomarker of poor response to novel hormonal therapies
(abiraterone and enzalutamide) [11, 12]. However, studies
of TP53 status in hormone-naïve prostate cancer (HNPC)
are rare, especially in the Chinese population

Auszugsweise Seite 483ff

dass bei hormon-naiven Betroffenen.

Weiterführend dann der Ansatz zur Therapie über das Genom mithilfe der Hemmung durch PARP. ( siehe oben )

----------


## Hartmut S

Ich verstehe mal wieder nicht den Sinn der Diskussion.

Na klar wird jede Therapie etwas verändern.
Wenn wir zu sehr gegen den Krebs etwas unternehmen, werden sich die Zellen verwandeln (mutieren). Ist fasst so wie bei Corona.
Das ist doch klar!
Das p53 wurde nur zerstört, weil wir blö.... waren.
(Vorsicht mit Chemo)

DNA-Reparatur, wenn es klappt . . . . :L&auml;cheln: 
protein p53 - Google Suche

Nein, so weit sind wir noch nicht.
Was sagte Konrad immer:
Spritze rein und Krebs weg.

Naja, es wir wohl noch dauern.
Wir werden es nicht mehr erleben!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## LowRoad

Hans-Jürgen,
die erste Publikation stammt von Hohenfellners Truppe aus der UK-Heidelberg und war exemplarisch gemeint. Ich sehe momentan überhaupt keinen Ansatz bei TP53 und PARP-Inihibitors. Dafür sind die Mutationen zu unterschiedlich in ihrer Wirkung.

Eine andere Sache ist die Mutation von BRCA1/2 & ATM, welche oft mit einer TP53 Mutation assoziiert ist. Hier sind PARP-Inhibitors erfolgreich am Start. Sonst nicht. Du bist ja nun schon 10 Jahre am Thema TP53 dran. Seitdem postulierst Du den kurzfristigen Paradigmenwechsel der gesamten Wissenschaft hin zu Deinen Ideen. Mangelnde Hartnäckigkeit kann man Dir wirklich nicht vorwerfen.

----------


## LowRoad

> (Vorsicht mit Chemo)


Hartmut,
ganz so einfach ist es mit der Chemo leider nicht. Es gibt halt Patienten, denen hilft das, und anderen leider nicht. Früh hilft mehr als spät, und bei TP53 Mutation hilft generell wenig, da geht es ziemlich flott bergab. Prostatakrebs ist nicht eine einfache immer gleich verlaufende Erkrankung. Ich, beispielsweise bin jetzt im 14. Jahr mit Knochenmetastasen und ADT unterwegs.

Gruß nach Kiel

----------


## Hartmut S

Na ja Andi, ich bin ja noch nicht soweit, dass ich mir dazu Gedanken machen muss.

Wenn ich mir von  Hans.-J die Historie ansehe, wird mir schlecht.
Ich hoffe, er bleibt weiterhin unter uns!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hans-J.

Ja, mit der wissenschaftlichen Expertise zum neuen therapeutischen  Ansatz mithilfe des PARP Inhibitors ist offenbar das Forum überfordert.
Bedauerlicherweise  habe ich das Gefühl, dass die gravierenden Unterschiede des Proteins  p53 und des Genoms TP53 so verwässert werden, das es den meisten nicht  klar ist.




> Das von dem Gen _TP53_  kodierte Tumorsuppressorprotein p53 ist ein Transkriptionsfaktor, der  DNA Reparaturmechanismen und Apoptose aktiviert und reguliert. Durch  inaktivierende Mutationen, die sich im gesamten kodierenden Bereich des _TP53_-Gens befinden können, wird die p53-Funktion in Tumoren ausgeschaltet. Dadurch können diese Tumore der Apoptose entgehen.


Somit  wird auch - bei hormon-naiven Betroffenen - durch nicht korrekt  durchgeführte Apoptose es im Laufe der Zeit zu Anhäufungen von  Mutationen kommen, die schwieriger werden zu therapieren. Besonders  dann, wenn Kastrationsresistenz mit der Folge von Resistenzen eintritt.

Die  Wissenschaft stellt diese Expertisen seit einiger Zeit zur Verfügung.  Es ist und war mir ein Anliegen, diese neueren, möglichen PARP  Inhibitoren vorzustellen. Wenn diese Erkenntnisse von einigen nicht  gewünscht sind, kann ich das verstehen, weil sie offenbar diesen  Erkrankungsstand nicht haben und deshalb auch nichts Positives dazu  einbringen können.
Manchmal so gar zur Verunsicherung beitragen, weil sie nicht genau differenzieren.
Hartnäckig  bin ich bei den meist verschwiegenden Fakten, dass sich aus Mutationen  und fehlgeschlagenen Therapien - die so gar aus Asien recht offen  dargelegt werden - hier den Betroffenen nicht so kommuniziert werden.

Vielleicht  auch dem Umstand geschuldet, dass es einige nicht so genau wissen  wollen und aus Angst heraus lieber eine Übertherapie in Kauf nehmen, als  gar nichts zu tun.
Dadurch evtl. so gar noch die Tumortreiber triggern können.

Letztlich kann ich nicht sagen, dass ich die  Wissenschaft in meinem Sinne verunstalte, eher wohl, dass ich mit der  Zeit gehe und die neuesten, wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse mir zu eigen  mache. Das ist klar in diesem Thread zu sehen. 

Somit habe ich deinen Beitrag aus 2014 beim PROTEIN p53 überhaupt nicht verstanden.

Ja,  die Kluft ist größer geworden, vielleicht auch komplexer geworden, aber  diese neuen Erkenntnisse werden nicht dadurch geringer, wenn man sich  deren verschließt. Nur die Kluft wird größer, was sich besonders bei den  Bestrahlungsarten der letzten Jahre zeigt.

Ich finde schon, dass  Schwerbetroffene - und die habe ich als Zielgruppe angesprochen - sich  über die Gefahren von fehlender oder unvollständiger Apoptose und  weiterführender Mutation mit assoziierten Resistenzen im Klaren sein  sollten. Gerne räume ich auch hier ein, dass es evtl. manche nicht wissen  wollen.

Wenn jedoch Betroffene etwas nicht verstehen, können sie  fragen, ich versuche zu ergründen wo es hakt und mache mir die Mühe  ergänzend auszuführen. So, wie es hier gemacht wurde.
Ob deine Ausführungen - lieber Andreas - da  zielführend sind oder weiter zur Verunsicherung beitragen, überlasse ich  zur Bewertung dir. Und mit p53/TP53 befasse ich mich noch nicht so lange wie von dir angegeben. Wohl aber konnte ich jetzt mit meinen Ausführungen den Unterschied klarer gestalten und den Nebel lichten.

----------


## LowRoad

Ich habe mal im Studienregister nachgeschaut, ob es weltweit irgendwelche Studien zum Thema 'Behandlung von PCA Patienten mit Schwerpunkt _P53_ Mutationen gibt'. Nö, gibt es nicht. Es gibt aktuell überhaupt nur* 9 Studien*, die irgendwie P53 erwähnen, meist als ergänzendes Diagnosesetup.

Etwas mehr Studien, *nämlich 16*, gibt es, wenn man nach TP53 sucht (*TP53* ist die offizielle Bezeichnung für menschliches *p53*-Protein. Das dazugehörige Gen, das _TP53_-Tumorsuppressor-Gen, liegt auf dem Chromosom 17p13.1. Um es von dem Protein zu unterscheiden, wird es kursiv geschrieben).

Interessant ist hier die RESTORE Studie, die Hochdosis Testosteron bei Kastrationsresistenz testet. Hierbei wird speziell auch geschaut, ob 'germline mutations in ≥2 of the genes TP53, PTEN, or RB1' Einfluss auf das Ergebnis hat. Alle anderen Studien versuchen wieder nur irgendwelche Korrelationen zwischen bekannten Behandlungsformen und Gen Mutationen zu identifizieren. _TP53_ ist da dann auch wieder dabei, aber nicht nur.

*Mein Fazit:*
Einen irgendwie gearteten Ansatz der zielgerichteten Behandlung von PCA Patienten mit _TP53_ Mutation, ist für mich auch am Horizont derzeit nicht erkennbar - zumindest wenn man ein Minimum an Evidenz als Grundvoraussetzung nimmt.

----------


## LowRoad

> Na ja Andi, ich bin ja noch nicht soweit, dass ich mir dazu Gedanken machen muss.


Käptn Hartmut,
dann drücke ich Dir mal die Daumen, dass es noch lange so bleibt, und Du Deinen Hobbies nachgehen kannst. Ja, Konrad war schon ein wirklicher Realist mit wachem Verstand.

_From the mist, a shape, a ship, is taking form
And the silence of the sea is about to drift into a storm
Sign of power, show of force
Raise the anchor, battleship's plotting its course
_ 
[Sabaton, Bismark]

----------


## Hartmut S

> Na ja Andi, ich bin ja noch nicht soweit, dass ich mir dazu Gedanken machen muss.
> Wenn ich mir von Hans.-J die Historie ansehe, wird mir schlecht.
> Ich hoffe, er bleibt weiterhin unter uns!
> Gruss
> hartmut


 Hört sich zu krass an.
Sollte eher heissen:
Wenn ich mir von Hans.-J die Historie ansehe, wird mir angst und bange.
Hört sich besser an.

Was da noch auf uns zu kommen könnte . . . .
Vielleicht habe ich ja etwas mehr Glück.
Ich drücke mir auch selbst die Daumen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Brigitte liegt seit 2 Tagen mit Grippe-Symptomen im Bett.
Hoffentlich ist es nicht Corona. Ich lasse mich heute mal testen. Die 3fach Impfung haben wir beide.

 Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hans-J.

@Andreas




> *Mein Fazit:*
>  Einen irgendwie gearteten Ansatz der zielgerichteten Behandlung von PCA Patienten mit _TP53_ Mutation, ist für mich auch am Horizont derzeit nicht erkennbar - zumindest wenn man ein Minimum an Evidenz als Grundvoraussetzung nimmt.


Überprüfe noch einmal deine Ausführung: hier wurde schon nachfolgendes ausgeführt.

@ Franz
 du hast das sehr gut herausgearbeitet und auf das wesentliche beschränkt ohne den Leser zu überfordern.
 Die Instabilität des p53 stellt sich als schwierig dar, hier einen therapeutischen Ansatz zu finden.
 Eine erworbene Mutation durch TP53 stellt sich zur Zeit als besser dar, einen *genomischen Ansatz* zur Therapie zu finden. Entsprechende PARP Hemmer sind ja schon im Einsatz. PD1/PD L1 usw. werden folgen.

 ( Siehe auch @Georgs sehr gute Darstellung der Mutationsdrivers BRCA2/1; ATM; u.a. ) Alle Medis/Studien mit der Endung ..........rib, ohne jetzt alle aufzuzählen).

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ente-Patienten

Mittlerweile hat Rucaparib die Schnellzulassung durch die FDA erhalten und wartet auf die EMA

@Georg, würdest du deine Zustimmung geben, deinen hervorragenden  Komplettbeitrag in diesen Thread zu übertragen, ich fände diesen hier  gut aufgehoben.

Hans-J.



*"Der traurigste Aspekt derzeit ist, dass die Wissenschaft schneller Wissen sammelt, als die Gesellschaft Weisheit"*
 (Isaac Asimov)

----------


## Hans-J.

Die neuere Metaanalyse von "Lancet" hat es in sich:

Hierbei geht es mir aber überhaupt nicht um Recht zu behalten. Seit Jahren habe ich immer und immer wieder die - nachgelagerte ADT zur vorgelagerten Strahlentherapie - präferiert. 

Hier jetzt aus "Lancet Oncology" dies.




> Eine im Lancet Oncology veröffentlichte große *Metaanalyse* belegt den Nutzen einer der *Strahlentherapie* nachgeschalteten *Androgendeprivationstherapie* bei Patienten mit *lokalisiertem Prostatakarzinom.* Darauf  weist die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Radioonkologie hin. Eine  prospektive, multizentrische Kohortenstudie, die in Clinical Cancer  Research veröffentlicht wurde, zeigt, dass der Nachweis auch  niedrigfrequenter *schädlicher Genvarianten* in zirkulierender zellfreier Tumor-DNA wichtig ist, um klinisch informative genomische Veränderungen *bei kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs* zu identifizieren.


Und einmal zum Querlesen:

https://biermann-medizin.de/verbesse...ndrogenentzug/

Hans-J.

----------


## buschreiter

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich die häufig gehörte Aussage: Ich möchte doch den Erfolg (oder Mißerfolg) der Bestrahlung sehen, deshalb mache ich keine adjuvante Hormontherapie nie verstanden. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, findet sich hier die Bestätigung der Kombination von Bestrahlung und zeitweisem Testosteronentzug.
VG
Achim

----------


## MartinWK

Nach dem Lesen nur der verlinkten deutschen Zusammenfassung habe ich meine Zweifel an der Aussage. Mal abgesehen von der Unsicherheit, die eine Metaanalyse, die Studien aus 60 Jahren einbezieht, zwangsläufig mit sich bringt, geht es nicht um Gesamtüberleben, sondern: "_Das primäre Outcome war ein metastasenfreies Überleben_." Man kann das als Ersatz für Gesamtüberleben nehmen, aber nur mit deutlichen Einschränkungen, besonders wenn ADT im Spiel ist, welche als systemische Therapie hauptsächlich die Metas ins Visier nimmt, und vermutlich in den meisten der untersuchten Studien als einzige Therapie mit diesem Ziel.


Angenommen, EBRT wäre gleichwertig mit RPE (was nach wie vor nicht klar ist), dann gilt, da RPE nur in der Gruppe <65 besser als WW ist (SPCG-5 Studie, allerdings wegen kleiner Subgruppe umstritten), dass auch EBRT nur für diese Gruppe besser als WW ist (immer bezüglich Gesamtüberleben, bei MFS ist WW allgemein schlechter). Diese Gruppe könnte also von EBRT plus ADT profitieren (nur bezüglich MFS). Wie statt WW eine sofortige dauerhafte oder intermitierende ADT gegenüber nur EBRT oder EBRT+ADT abschneiden würde sagt die Metastudie nicht. Sicher gibt es Patientengruppen, die damit gut fahren würden: die Stratifizierung ist hier wieder einmal das Problem, die besonders bei einer Metastudie auf der Strecke bleibt. Übrig bleibt "viel hilft viel" und "Tumormassenreduktion ist gut" - besser wäre es, mittels Forschung und Studien die Prognose zu verbessern, ganz im Sinne von Hans-J.s molekularbiologischem Ansatz.

----------


## Georg_

Als Ergänzung zur Diskussion über eine TP53 Genmutation: in dieser Studienauswertung kam man zu dem Ergebnis, dass mCRPC Patienten mit einer TP53 Mutation besonders gut auf eine Bipolare Androgen Therapie (BAT) ansprachen. https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...n_sd_via_email

Bei einer Bipolaren Androgen Therapie erhält der Patient während der ADT eine hohe Dosis Testosteron gespritzt. Dann wartet man, bis durch die ADT das Testosteron wieder auf den alten Level gesunken ist. Dieses "Wechselbad" soll die Tumorzellen schädigen, die sich nach einer längeren ADT auf sehr geringe Testosteronmengen eingestellt haben und dann plötzlich mit sehr viel Testosteron konfrontiert werden. Dies Behandlung wird in der Regel mehrfach wiederholt. LowRoad hatte hier im Forum schon über diese Therapie berichtet.

----------

